# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:09)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2015 às 01:46)

6,6ºC, o vento hoje engana, onde tiver para haver inversão vai ser bastante forte. Entretanto já tou com vento estava nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2015 às 02:29)

Temperatura actual de 1,9°C.

Está a ficar nevoeiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2015 às 03:24)

Venho do Terreiro do Paço e se foi uma festa! Bom ano a todos!  *2015*

Começando a falar de Lisboa, ao longo da noite bastante nevoeiro o que dificultava a visibilidade do rio, da margem sul e de belém, e quando fui ao castelo de S. Jorge via-se muito bem a camada de nevoeiro sobre a capital e a tapar a ponte e o sul quase todo.

Depois disto veio o fumo do concerto e do fogo de artificio que deixou a capital quase toda envolta de fumo e nevoeiro e mal se conseguiu ver o fogo de artificio de Cacilhas que é tão perto dali! 
As temperaturas rondaram os 7-10ºC sabendo que naquela zona da cidade já é elevada a temp. e com o calor humano e de tudo envolta aumenta ainda mais! O fogo de artificio consegui levantar ainda mais a temperatura à meia noite, consegue ver na estação da baixa do WU. 

*___Off-topic_____*
De salientar o dia 30 de Dezembro,* -7,4ºC* em Mirandela,* -4,5ºC* na Guarda, *-4ºC* em Estremoz, *-3,7ºC *em Setubal (Est.Fru) e Lisboa toda a rondar os 3º cfazendo provavelmente antes de ontem um dos dias mais frios do Inverno! 

Não tirei muitas fotos em Lisboa porque há noite não se consegue tirar boas fotos distantes e por isso não consegui captar o nevoeiro, mas mais logo ponho algumas fotos. 

Máxima: *16,3ºC* na Amadora, acima do previsto para variar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2015 às 03:31)

Mesmo assim para esta hora as temperaturas já vão bem avançadas!


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Jan 2015 às 04:00)

Boa noite e Feliz Ano Novo a todos! 

Á pouco á saída da praia del rey estavam 3,5 graus..
A passar a lagoa de Óbidos estava assim..
-2  




E nas Caldas da Rainha 3 graus!


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2015 às 05:50)

Descida de temperatura mais lenta hoje e com muitas oscilações devido ao vento fraco que por vezes se faz sentir. O termómetro registava -2.3º C por volta das 5.20h.


----------



## Rachie (1 Jan 2015 às 06:16)

Bastante frio por Cacilhas, ainda que suportável. Ao contrário do guisilva5000 consegui ver o fogo de Cacilhas para Lisboa, mas estava mais "recuada", pelo que nao tinha tanto fumo a bloquear a vista. A noite foi-se tornando mais húmida e o termómetro da farmácia marcava ha 1h atras 5 graus


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2015 às 09:05)

Bom dia e Feliz Ano 2015!

Por Cabanas a primeira temperatura mínima foi positiva, *+0,7ºC. *
Mas apesar disso a quantidade de geada é similar à de ontem.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2015 às 10:53)

Bom dia

Primeiro dia do ano com uma mínima negativa de *-1,2ºC*.


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Jan 2015 às 11:18)

Bom dia e Feliz Ano Novo a todos.

Temperatura: *8.1ºC *(mínima de *3.8ºC*)
Humidade Relativa: *87%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1035 hPa*


----------



## PDias (1 Jan 2015 às 11:47)

Bom dia e Bom Ano de 2015 para todos!!!

Aqui esta madrugada e manhã foram muito diferentes das de ontem, graças ao vento fraco e por vezes moderado do quadrante Norte a mínima não baixou muito e foi de 3ºC (mais 5,3ºC que ontem), agora o vento é nulo, sol e céu azul e já estão 11,5ºC, hoje nem sequer tenho frio na rua.

BOM ANO


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2015 às 12:33)

Bom dia e bom ano de 2015 a todos !

Temperatura mínima de *1,0ºC, *com formação de gelo (à 01h da madrugada já existia gelo) e alguma geada.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2015 às 12:47)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 3,5ºC perto do solo

Agora céu limpo com 14,1ºC

Bom Ano de 2015 a todos!!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 12:52)

Bom dia,

Minima: *5,4ºC*
Actual: *11,7ºC
_________________________

Feliz ano novo a todos os membros e visitantes do forum.
Cumprimentos*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Ainda bem que as minimas frias vão entrar pelo fim-de-semana dentro, pois dará para registar a minima no vale do rio Cuco(Mafra) na madrugada de Domingo.
Nestes ultimos dias as minimas por lá devem ter caido aos -4ºC/-5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 13:04)

Boas.

Por aqui a mínima registada pelo sensor "in" da auriol no parapeito da varanda foi de *-0,4ºC*... Isto porque o cabo do sensor "out" começou mal o ano e descarnou um bocado e deixou de apresentar dados  Talvez tivesse chegado aos -1ºC se estivesse tudo em condições.

Um bom ano para todos


----------



## PDias (1 Jan 2015 às 13:05)

Está um belo dia muito agradável mesmo, a temperatura está nos 13,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 13:08)

Boas fotos Pdias.

Gosto do pormenor da abobora, sei bem o que é isso quando me desloco ao 2º local de seguimento. 
Sempre tranquila a zona Oeste, que assim continue.


----------



## PDias (1 Jan 2015 às 13:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas fotos Pdias.
> 
> Gosto do pormenor da abobora, sei bem o que é isso quando me desloco ao 2º local de seguimento.
> Sempre tranquila a zona Oeste, que assim continue.



Obrigado jonas_87!!
Realmente a zona Oeste ainda é e espero que assim continue uma zona tranquila e ainda "meio selvagem" no nosso muito urbanizado distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## Caneira (1 Jan 2015 às 13:36)

Algo se passa com a estação de Mira Sintra, marca 9.3 mas tudo à volta marca na ronda dos 15 

Pelo que vejo pelo histórico, ficou nesse valor já há umas horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2015 às 13:53)

Ontem em Belas estavam 0,5ºC (2h30), na Granja do Marquês estavam 0ºC (2h45), em Cheleiros -0,5ºC (3h) e em Bucelas -2,5ºC (3h30) em todos estes sítios havias carros com gelo.


----------



## seqmad (1 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

Bom ano para todos, hoje a mínima foi de *-1,0°* aqui no Fogueteiro, uma das mais baixas de sempre. Curioso pois fui passar a noite a Azeitão, mesmo ao lado da estação que ontem tinha medido -3,1, mas esta noite apenas ficou por +0,2 de mínima... e ao chegar às 6h00 a casa, para minha surpresa, tinha na minha estação -0,4!...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2015 às 14:26)

Afinal a madrugada de ontem ainda foi mais fria!

A estação de coruche até mete medo! Dia 31 é outro dos dias mais frios do Inverno!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2015 às 15:20)

Máxima de 17,6ºC por Queluz, e agora 17,2ºC, lá se vai o frio até ao fim de semana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2015 às 16:24)

Algumas fotos de ontem:

Feliz Ano Novo!




O fumo junto com nevoeiro depois do fogo a tapar o rio quase todo




Na chegada a Belas, na estrada entre Carenque e Belas registei 2ºC algo que não esperava às 2h30 e nunca me tinha apercebido que aquela zona tinha tanto frio, vou estudá-la mais um bocado





 Desculpem a qualidade mas foi o melhor que arranjei


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 17:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ontem em Belas estavam 0,5ºC (2h30), na Granja do Marquês estavam 0ºC (2h45), em Cheleiros -0,5ºC (3h) e em Bucelas -2,5ºC (3h30) em todos estes sítios havias carros com gelo.



Boas Mário,

Cheleiros, na zona da ponte? ou mais para os lados do Carvalhal?


----------



## Tufao André (1 Jan 2015 às 17:17)

Bom ano para todos!!
Uma madrugada muito fria (a mais fria ate agora) e bastante geada. Junto à Quinta da Granja, em Benfica, uma zona propicia a inversões, tinha uma boa camada de gelo que cobria o carro todo e a temperatura as 5h da manha era de 0ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2015 às 17:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cheleiros, na zona da ponte? ou mais para os lados do Carvalhal?



Já no sentido de quem ia para a Igreja Nova a partir de Sintra, mas depois lá em cima em ambos os lados antes de descer e depois de subir da ponte estavam 7ºC/8ºC. Penso que o frio escorria pela vertente norte abaixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 18:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já no sentido de quem ia para a Igreja Nova a partir de Sintra, mas depois lá em cima em ambos os lados antes de descer e depois de subir da ponte estavam 7ºC/8ºC. Penso que o frio escorria pela vertente norte abaixo.



Sim a vertente norte terá sempre outro peso, para alem da exposição da mesma, existem poucas casas.
Aquele sitio que te indiquei da outra vez, estava certamente com uma temperatura mais baixa.
_____________

Fotos tiradas esta tarde, no vale da Atrozela, Alcabideche.


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Jan 2015 às 18:28)

Boas.
Temperatura: *8.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *66%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1034 hPa*


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

Vai arrefecendo tendo de temperatura actual* 8,8ºC.





*


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Jan 2015 às 18:49)

Boa noite,
Ericeira, dia de Primavera extremamente agradável com céu azul, pouco vento e à hora do almoço 17º a contrastar com o acentuado arrefecimento noturno que se fez sentir nos últimos dias. Apesar disso, os que foram lá chegando disseram-me que em Lisboa estava mais frio.
Para todos votos de óptimo 2015


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

Extremos térmicos valentes, nas três estações do costume.

*Seiça*: *-4,8ºC* / *18,7ºC*  (T.actual: *2,7ºC*)
*Tomar*: *-3,6ºC* / *18,6ºC *(T.actual: *6,1ºC*)
*Barreira de  Água*: *-2,9ºC* / *17,6ºC* (T.actual: *4,3ºC*)


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2015 às 18:58)

minima por aqui foi de *-3.1ºC*
maxima foi de *16.1ºC*
actual de *7.1ºC*

PS: minhas ricas perninhas graças à noite anterior 

EDIT: Coruche ontem teve -6.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2015 às 19:40)

Boas!

A primeira mínima do ano por aqui foi de *-2.3ºC*.

Deixei uma bacia com água durante a noite lá fora e ontem de manhã ficou assim:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hoje de manhã também tinha gelo mas era menos espesso.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 19:57)

O melhor possível Ano de 2015 para todos!



guisilva5000 disse:


> Começando a falar de Lisboa, ao longo da noite bastante nevoeiro o que dificultava a visibilidade do rio, da margem sul e de belém, e quando fui ao castelo de S. Jorge via-se muito bem a camada de nevoeiro sobre a capital e a tapar a ponte e o sul quase todo.
> 
> Depois disto veio o fumo do concerto e do fogo de artificio que deixou a capital quase toda envolta de fumo e nevoeiro e mal se conseguiu ver o fogo de artificio de Cacilhas que é tão perto dali!
> As temperaturas rondaram os 7-10ºC sabendo que naquela zona da cidade já é elevada a temp. e com o calor humano e de tudo envolta aumenta ainda mais! O fogo de artificio consegui levantar ainda mais a temperatura à meia noite, consegue ver na estação da baixa do WU.



Descrição perfeita do ambiente ontem à noite em Lisboa. Neblina e fumo, nenhum vento e pouco frio. Visibilidade bastante reduzida, o espectáculo do fogo-de-artifício foi bastante prejudicado pelas condições atmosféricas.
Aliás as inversões de inverno têm este resultado, o fumo acumula-se. Ficam aqui três apontamentos, o primeiro em off-topic só para mostrar que a noite amena fez sair muita gente à rua, Terreiro do Paço encheu:





Vista do rio com luar e muita neblina e fumo:





Fogo-de-artifício pouco imaginativo e envolto em fumo, mas é sempre um espectáculo empolgante especialmente se estivermos perto. Claro que já vimos muito mais bonito nesta mesma Praça.





Apesar do fumo ainda se viam algumas estrelas e Júpiter mesmo em frente


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2015 às 20:09)

actual *4.9ºC*

OFF topic:



StormRic disse:


> O melhor possível Ano de 2015 para todos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



não acho que a visibilidade fosse reduzida, eu estava lá e deu para ver bem o fogo de artifício, gostei muito , aquilo tinha tanta tanta tanta gente meu deus


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2015 às 21:12)

Boa noite!

Por agora registo 4.9ºC já está tudo coberto de orvalho, que provavelmente vai gelar durante a noite, embora a temperatura esta noite não me parece que vá descer tanto como nas noites anteriores.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

2.5ºC por agora, um pouco mais fresco que ontem a esta hora. Não sei até que ponto a salamandra que tenho a cerca de 5/6 metros poderá ter influência neste valor.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

david 6 disse:


> não acho que a visibilidade fosse reduzida, eu estava lá e deu para ver bem o fogo de artifício



Talvez dependesse do local de observação, como eu estava para oeste e a brisa seria talvez do quadrante leste, o fumo talvez viesse mais para o lado onde estava.
Deu para ver melhor do que está na foto? No início quando ainda não havia fumo via-se bem, mas do meio para o final era uma fumarada que esbatia muito o fogo.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2015 às 21:49)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez dependesse do local de observação, como eu estava para oeste e a brisa seria talvez do quadrante leste, o fumo talvez viesse mais para o lado onde estava.
> Deu para ver melhor do que está na foto? No início quando ainda não havia fumo via-se bem, mas do meio para o final era uma fumarada que esbatia muito o fogo.



sim consegui ver melhor, mas sim para o final já tinha um pouco mais de fumo

actuais 2.7ºC


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

Feliz Ano Novo deixo aqui uma foto tirada hoje por volta das 14 horas numa aldeia aqui próxima temperatura actual de +2,0ºC:


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2015 às 23:17)

Boas!

Vai baixando por aqui, sigo com 2.9ºC, veremos até onde vai parar.


----------



## belem (1 Jan 2015 às 23:17)

Interessante, na Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão), as temperaturas não desceram dos 7 graus esta noite (que passou) e a máxima de hoje foi ligeiramente superior aos 18ºc.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 23:34)

david 6 disse:


> sim consegui ver melhor, mas sim para o final já tinha um pouco mais de fumo



off-topic: pensando agora melhor percebo que a minha colocação não foi totalmente bem pensada do ponto de vista fotográfico. Pensei em obter o reflexo na água mas não estava à espera do fumo, se tivesse ficado do lado do cais dos barcos do Barreiro a ligeira brisa ao empurrar o fumo para oeste limparia a vista. Estamos sempre a aprender... se não fosse a tua informação não me teria ocorrido esta ideia agora.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2015 às 23:35)

por aqui *1.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

*6,2ºC* e vento fraco.

A variação espacial da temperatura não está meio estranha?
Até tive que meter outro sensor, pois olhando para as estações em meu redor, não percebo bem como aqui está mais frio.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2015 às 00:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até tive que meter outro sensor, pois olhando para as estações em meu redor, não percebo bem como aqui está mais frio.



Não te esqueças que hoje as máximas já foram elevadas e em altitude já não existe grande frio.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2015 às 00:48)

*0.4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2015 às 00:58)

6ºC na Amadora e Queluz ainda com uns valentes 11ºC!

Minima: *4,3ºC *| Máxima: *21,3ºC *
Algo que não esperava, temp. máxima muito acima do previsto, tivemos aqui um belo dia de Primavera!
Pressão quase nos 1040 hPa
Amplitudes térmicas diárias bastante amplas, quase 20ºC.

A previsão de hoje é minima de 2ºC, veremos...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2015 às 00:58)

*5,7ºC
*
Com este vento fraco cá em cima, deve estar um frio brutal no Pisão.
Sabado vou recolher o datalogger.


----------



## overcast (2 Jan 2015 às 01:08)

Meus caros, um Bom Ano! 
Hoje registei as temperaturas durante a viagem entre a Moita e Monte Estoril(entre as 23:30 e 0:20)
Pela ordem a começar de cima: Moita, Ponte Vasco da Gama, Aeroporto de Lisboa, Monte Estoril.







Não estava à espera de estar aqui tão frio (já estou como o Jonas).


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2015 às 01:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Minima: *4,3ºC *| Máxima: *21,3ºC *



Essa máxima está inflacionada. Queluz não teve mais de 17,6ºC, se ainda fosse 18ºC ou 19ºC, agora 21,3ºC acho muito.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2015 às 01:25)

*-0.1ºC *siga


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2015 às 01:53)

-0.1ºC e em lenta descida.
Deve ficar-se entre -2ºC a -3ºC, não menos que isso penso.


----------



## Prates (2 Jan 2015 às 02:16)

Boa noite, esta é a temperatura (+1,5) que o carro registava aqui a chegar a casa. (Bairro das Bragadas- Póvoa de Santa Iria)  Perto daqui uns 100 metros mais abaixo, chegou a marcar - 0,5


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2015 às 02:19)

Boa madrugada!

A descida hoje não está a correr também por aqui, nota-se uma ligeira aragem que está a complicar a inversão térmica, registo +1.0ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2015 às 02:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Essa máxima está inflacionada. Queluz não teve mais de 17,6ºC, se ainda fosse 18ºC ou 19ºC, agora 21,3ºC acho muito.


É da estação do IPMA e raramente se engana, Amadora é mesmo assim!


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2015 às 08:05)

-2.0ºC às 7.55h, tal como esperava não deve ter descido muito abaixo disso.


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Jan 2015 às 10:14)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *7.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *87%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1038 hPa*


----------



## DRC (2 Jan 2015 às 11:48)

Registei uma mínima de *1,3ºC* na Póvoa de Santa Iria (bairro da Quinta da Piedade).


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2015 às 12:12)

Boas

Por aqui, mínima de *-0,8ºC*.

EMA de Coimbra(Bencanta) com uma mínima horária de *-1ºC*. 
Este zona tem tido mínimas mais baixas nestes últimos dois dias do que quando previam mais frio (Segunda, Terça e Quarta-feira).


----------



## PDias (2 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

por aqui a mínima foi de 0,8ºC, de manhã havia geada pelos campos e os carros com gelo, agora estão 10,9ºC com um sol tímido entre nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Jan 2015 às 12:37)

Bom dia!
Manha fria e húmida, com uma mínima de 3,6ºC e 80% de HR. Não vi, mas com certeza que deve ter havido alguma geada...
Agora estão 10ºC e um belo dia de sol mas alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2015 às 12:53)

Boas

Mínima de 1,7ºC

Agora céu limpo o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura é de 15,5ºC, pressão 1038,0hpa máximo 1039,7hpa record aqui nos últimos 5 anos e vai ser feito novo record para o fim da semana que vem.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É da estação do IPMA e raramente se engana, Amadora é mesmo assim!



Pois, então assim já tem algum cabimento, mas não esquecer que essa estação está metida num meio urbano, rodeada de prédios.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7575...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sr3noub7px8-9MFZPgBatwA!2e0


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2015 às 12:57)

Boas!

Mais uma madrugada gelada, mas um pouco menos que as anteriores, registei *-1.7ºC* de mínima.


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jan 2015 às 13:04)

Boa tarde,

Bonito céu ao início da tarde sobre Estoril, com formações de cirrus fibratus, e alguma neblina sobre a baía de Cascais.


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jan 2015 às 13:33)

Boas por aqui minima de -1.1


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2015 às 14:00)

Boas, por aqui mais um dia de geada. 
Aqui na minha espécie de marquise, mal se aguenta o sol, uma vez que se encontra de frente para ele, até ao poente, diria que devem de estar uns 17 ou 18ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

minima de *-2.6ºC*
actual de 15.1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2015 às 17:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois, então assim já tem algum cabimento, mas não esquecer que essa estação está metida num meio urbano, rodeada de prédios.
> 
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7575...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sr3noub7px8-9MFZPgBatwA!2e0


Obrigado por mostrares a estação, não fazia a minima que era ai!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2015 às 17:42)

Minima de *5,5ºC*
Máxima de *16,6ºC*

Pressão quase nos 1040 hPa e vento fraco
A água do mar está cada vez mais fria. 
Bastante nebulosidade agora e um por do sol lindo, depois ponho imagens


----------



## Prates (2 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

Boa tarde, adquiri esta tarde uma estação meteorológica La Crosse na Decathlon só para ter uma ideia das temperaturas que se fazem sentir aqui, o sensor exterior ainda não está no sítio definitivo, mas neste momento está preso num sítio a cerca de 2 metros de altura e protegido do vento e da Luz solar directa. Neste momento marca 11,8°c.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2015 às 18:45)

Dia com bastante neblina pela manhã que se manteve no mar e nas zonas baixas, encobria o Cabo Espichel e a Arrábida até à tarde.
Céu que começou limpo mas foi ficando coberto de cirrus vindos de Norte, associados a um sistema frontal que se desloca a norte da Península Ibérica de WSW para ENE:










Sundog, contrails, o habitual nestas situações de nuvens altas. Poente colorido prometido pela humidade nas camadas baixas da atmosfera sobre o mar. À semelhança de ontem o ocaso foi mesmo no horizonte oceânico pois não havia nuvens baixas ou longínquas mas sim neblina, desta vez com poucas estratificações, que produziu deformações menores na imagem do sol.
Entardecer:





Haverá com certeza muitas belas fotos do poente colorido desde o Norte até à latitude de Setúbal!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2015 às 18:53)

Boas noites,

Dados de hoje: *3,7ºC* / *14,3ºC*

A minima no pisão deve ter sido bem negativa, amanhã já sei o valor.
_______________

Esta manhã, pela primeira vez, registei um valente inversão assim que descia para Cascais e rumava para o parque de estacionamento atrás do mercado.
Hoje o ar frio vindo da ribeira das vinhas alastrou-se bem na parte baixa da vila, estava mesmo muito frio esta manhã em Cascais.
Viagem feita entre as 8:35 / 8:50


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2015 às 19:17)

O IPMA coloca -1ºC para a madrugada de Domingo em Torres(não posso me guiar pela previsão para Mafra, pois o meu 2º local de seguimento nada tem a ver com Mafra em termos orográficos), está visto que vou fazer registos bem gélidos na zona oeste.


----------



## PDias (2 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

Boa tarde,

por aqui a máxima ficou-se pelos 13,8ºC, neste momento a temperatura desceu bem e já estão 4,6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

Deixo algumas fotos do por do sol

























*Temp. atual: 10,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

*6.7ºC *por aqui


----------



## Rachie (2 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

Vinha aqui para dizer que estou na Guarda a passar uns dias e que tenho saudades de temperaturas mais altas, mas pelo que li por aí nao está muito melhor 

Mas vi geada quase ao meio dia e poças de água congeladas a meio da tarde  em Cacilhas nao ha disto  
Agora falta ir à serra da estrela. Hei-de por fotos no fórum correspondente pra semana.

Um bom fim de semana fresquinho a todos


----------



## meko60 (2 Jan 2015 às 22:01)

Bom fim de semana ,vizinho.

Na Cova da Piedade estão 6,4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2015 às 22:15)

Boas.

Como tenho dito, estou sem dados. Porém, foi mais uma manhã gélida, fui cedo até ao Infantado (cerca de 1/2km's daqui) e estava tudo gelado, tanto carros como vegetação.

Dá para ver? 






Foi a única foto que consegui tirar, enquanto esperava pelo autocarro.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

*1.5ºC *por aqui


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2015 às 01:12)

Boa noite!
Mais uma noite fresca e húmida, existe neblina nos níveis baixos e houve um forte arrefecimento assim q a noite caiu!
A temperatura esta nos *6,2ºC* e em descida lenta. Vento nulo e 70% de HR


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 02:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Deixo algumas fotos do por do sol



Poente realmente muito bonito, uma inundação de cor onde quer se estivesse! Gosto especialmente da primeira foto que ilustra aquilo muito bem!  

Vou colocar no tópico Pôr-do-sol o que se via daqui de Carcavelos, mais mergulhados na neblina marítima.
Antes o céu estava assim:






Entretanto o céu limpou, embora a visibilidade não esteja a melhor, há o que parece ser um véu de neblina ou talvez cirrostratus finos, as estrelas brilham pouco também devido ao luar; a Lua tem uma coroa pouco definida. Condições para observação de estrelas cadentes pouco favoráveis.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2015 às 02:27)

*0.0ºC *siga , minima hoje vai ser mais alta


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2015 às 02:43)

Despeço-me com *5,5ºC *e sempre a descer!  Veremos ate onde irá...


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2015 às 03:24)

-1.0ºC por agora. Mais uma noite equivalente a ontem.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2015 às 04:03)

Boa noite.

Hoje a mínima deve descer menos que na noite anterior, mas vai cair abaixo de 0ºC novamente, será a 4ª noite consecutiva que isso acontece. 

Por agora o sensor marca 0.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2015 às 09:29)

Bom dia,

Desloquei-me esta manhã ao Pisão para retirar o material, jamais imaginaria o que ia encontrar por lá...saí de casa com 8ºC... cheguei ao terreno estava isto..





Incrivel o frio que estava por lá, cruzei-me com um veiculo da camara  que andava a tirar o gelo na estrada. 

Mais fotos:

























Achei curioso o pingo congelado. 










Enfim, é este o congelador do concelho de Cascais.


----------



## Prates (3 Jan 2015 às 11:49)

Bom dia, tive mínima de 5.1ºc pelas 7: 52.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

Continuo sem dados, porém tento desenrascar-me, coloquei o sensor "in" no parapeito da janela do meu quarto e a mínima registada foi de *1,3ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jan 2015 às 12:18)

Boas por aqui mais do mesmo minima de -1


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2015 às 12:53)

Boas

Mínima de 1,9ºC

Agora céu limpo com 14,1ºC e pressão muito alta 1037,8hpa...é vira o disco e toca o mesmo!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2015 às 13:05)

Boas,

A reportar a partir do 2º local de seguimento, calor aqui no vale.
*17,5ºC
*
Fui consultar o sensor, minima de* -4,1ºC*! ( no vale do rio Cuco deve ter descido aos -6ºC!) Segundo os meus familares deve ter sido a 1 de Janeiro. 
Vejo por aqui muitos terrenos com erva queimada da geada.
A próxima madrugada promete ser agreste.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2015 às 13:10)

Viagem interessante esta manhã à feira de São Mamede. Levei o termómetro comigo só por curiosidade e acabei por ficar espantado com certas zonas.
Saí por volta das 10.20h com 6-7ºC e à medida que subia a serra para me dirigir a Minde a temperatura saltou para uns fantásticos 12-13ºC!. Em aproximação a Minde a temperatura desce abruptamente para os 4.5ºC-4,7ºC por volta das 10.35h e volta a subir à medida que me aproximo de Mira de Aire até aos 6ºC. De novo a subir em direcção já a São Mamede, a temperatura rodava entre os 9ºC nas zonas mais baixas e os 14ºC nas zonas mais altas, sendo ainda visível alguma geada em locais abrigados, por volta das 10.40h. Na viagem de retorno, por volta das 11.30h, encontrei já um cenário completamente diferente. Entre São Mamede e Mira de Aire, registei entre 13-16ºC e algo de muito curioso. No topo da descida em aproximção a Mira a temperatura situava-se nos 12ºC e qual foi a surpresa que a meio da mesma decida subiu a uns 15ºC descendo depois a 13ºC já dentro de Mira de Aire e posteriormente a 12ºC em Minde no mesmo local onde pouco mais de uma hora antes haviam sido registados os 4.5ºC! De Minde em retorno a Alcanena tournou a acontecer o mesmo, no topo da descida 13ºC a meio 14-15ºC e em baixo de volta a casa dos 13ºC às 12h.


----------



## João Esteves (3 Jan 2015 às 13:23)

Bom Dia e Bom Ano a todos !

Na Portela, *11 ºC */* 71%*, com mínima de *4.2 ºC*. A temperatura média neste mês de Janeiro encontra-se *3.3 ºC* abaixo do valor normal, com *8.3 ºC* de média, reflexo principalmente das constantes noites frias que temos tido, o que não deixa de ser um valor interessante para este local.


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2015 às 13:59)

A noite foi menos fria e menos húmida. A mínima ficou-se pelos *3,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2015 às 14:03)

*16,2ºC* levantou-se algum vento fraco.
Por aqui é aproveitar enquanto temos sol, depois é o arrefecimento nocturno brutal do costume, com a agravante de estar vento fraco em todo o lado.

Agora:


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2015 às 14:32)

minima de *-2.2ºC*
actual de *17.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 15:28)

Boas tardes

Praticamente as mesmas condições de ontem. Vento fraco de Leste, céu quase limpo, com uns ligeiros cirrus perdidos, nada da invasão de ontem. Tarde muito ensolarada e morna, nem digo quanto é que está na varanda, apenas que está bem acima de vinte...
Neblina no horizonte e em terra nas zonas baixas da península de Setúbal. Quase não se vê o Cabo Espichel.
Ondulação de cerca de 1,5m na praia, 2m na barra, rebentação notável no Bugio.
As azedas e as abelhas proliferam (o mal que atrai o bem, note-se que aquelas singelas florzinhas amarelas são uma espécie invasora de longa data e que pela densidade e rapidez sufoca muitas outras espécies autóctones, mas já nem nos apercebemos).


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 15:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Enfim, é este o congelador do concelho de Cascais.



É mesmo espectacular! Se quero encontrar geada de certeza é aí que tenho de ir.
Aqui ao pé não tem havido e já era altura de ter aparecido, a humidade já não está tão baixa, não sei o que lhe falta, talvez as temperaturas ainda insuficientemente baixas, 8º na varanda sei que não chega, quando esteve 6º estava seco, se voltarem agora os 6º  terá que haver, espero.


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Jan 2015 às 15:45)

Boas
Temperatura: *10.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *69%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1036 hPa*


----------



## Prates (3 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

DRC disse:


> A noite foi menos fria e menos húmida. A mínima ficou-se pelos *3,5ºC*.


Será que a diferença de alguns metros de altitude (o GPS diz que estou a 100 metros de altitude) justifica uma diferença na mínima de 1.6 ºc a mais para mim?
Como ainda não tenho experiência quero ver se os valores não diferem muito da realidade, já mudei o sensor de sítio e fiz-lhe um abrigo que neste momento regista uma temperatura de 10.6ºc.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2015 às 17:48)

Boas

Temperatura actual: *9,1ºC*

Máxima: *14,5ºC*
Mínima: *-0,5ºC*



jonas_87 disse:


> Fui consultar o sensor, minima de* -4,1ºC*! ( no vale do rio Cuco deve ter descido aos -6ºC!) Segundo os meus familares deve ter sido a 1 de Janeiro.


O sensor não faz o reset automático à meia-noite?


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2015 às 18:31)

final da tarde com muitos rastos de aviões, uns 4 para sul e outros 4 para norte tudo ao mesmo tempo
maxima de 17.1ºC
actual 9.6ºC


----------



## meko60 (3 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

Boa tarde/noite.
A arrefecer bem e rápido na Cova da Piedade, 8,2ºC sem vento.


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

Prates disse:


> Será que a diferença de alguns metros de altitude (o GPS diz que estou a 100 metros de altitude) justifica uma diferença na mínima de 1.6 ºc a mais para mim?
> Como ainda não tenho experiência quero ver se os valores não diferem muito da realidade, já mudei o sensor de sítio e fiz-lhe um abrigo que neste momento regista uma temperatura de 10.6ºc.



Eu vivo junto à Capela de Nossa Senhora da Piedade (entrada Oeste da "Quintinha"). Estou a uma altitude, segundo o Goggle Earth, de 61 metros. 
Tenho dois sensores higrotérmicos na rua, um do lado Norte da casa, que marca neste momento *11,6ºC* e outro no lado Sul que marca *10,9ºC*. 
Ontem tive uma mínima de* 1,3ºC* do lado Norte e de *1,7ºC* no lado Sul.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 18:55)

Prates disse:


> Será que a diferença de alguns metros de altitude (o GPS diz que estou a 100 metros de altitude) justifica uma diferença na mínima de 1.6 ºc a mais para mim?
> Como ainda não tenho experiência quero ver se os valores não diferem muito da realidade, já mudei o sensor de sítio e fiz-lhe um abrigo que neste momento regista uma temperatura de 10.6ºc.



Justifica perfeitamente! E numa inversão até se pode esperar muito mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2015 às 19:04)

DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> Temperatura actual: *9,1ºC*
> 
> ...



Boas,

Não, não faz.
_________

Bem as inversões aqui na zona estão com um belo poder. 







Belas minimas que vou registar. 
Segundo me contaram, aqui na zona, tem havido formação de gelo em algumas estradas,


----------



## Prates (3 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

DRC disse:


> Eu vivo junto à Capela de Nossa Senhora da Piedade (entrada Oeste da "Quintinha"). Estou a uma altitude, segundo o Goggle Earth, de 61 metros.
> Tenho dois sensores higrotérmicos na rua, um do lado Norte da casa, que marca neste momento *11,6ºC* e outro no lado Sul que marca *10,9ºC*.
> Ontem tive uma mínima de* 1,3ºC* do lado Norte e de *1,7ºC* no lado Sul.


Ok, parece estar correcto de momento, pois segue com 9.6ºc e tenho o sensor lá no meio do jardim a uns 1.80m do chão.


----------



## meko60 (3 Jan 2015 às 19:25)

Continua a baixar, 7,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

*6.5ºC* já vai lançado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

De serviço pela BA6 neste momento, no Montijo, há já uma forte inversão térmica à superfície, com 5,6 ºC.

Vento fraco de NW e céu pouco nublado (1/8) por Cirrus.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jan 2015 às 19:33)

1,5°C de mínima. 

A temperatura actual é de 8,3°C.


----------



## meko60 (3 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Mais "quentinho" aí pelo Montijo, aqui continua a descer, 7,6º C .


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

*5.3ºC* está mais frio que ontem 1.4ºC, e curiosamente hoje a máxima foi superior a ontem 1.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2015 às 20:04)

*3,1ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2015 às 20:06)

*4,5ºC*



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não, não faz.


Então tem um funcionamento diferente do termómetro auriol sem fios. Pensava que era igual.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 20:17)

Imagens do dia em Carcavelos:

Tarde soalheira quase primaveril






Neblina de inversão na margem sul, de norte para sul:
Bugio e Nova Vaga





Terras do Risco, entre a Arrábida e a Serra do Risco (atrás da arriba)





Fonte da Telha e Serra do Risco





Já perto do ocaso, os contrails fugidios:





Mergulho na neblina:





Menos densa a neblina, imagem do sol bastante mais brilhante e menos deformada:


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

*4.1ºC*


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

Boa noite
Temperatura:* 6.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *80%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1036 hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2015 às 21:27)

2.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2015 às 21:27)

Máxima por Queluz de 15,7ºC e de momento por lá 11,1ºC. Primavera .


----------



## PDias (3 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

por aqui a mínima foi de 0,5ºC e a máxima de 13,9ºC, agora na última hora e meia houve aqui uma reviravolta na temperatura um bocado estranha, às 20.00H tinha 3,8ºC e agora tenho 7,9ºC, tudo bem que apareceu uma brisa ligeira que não havia, mas acho uma subida anormal da temperatura em tão pouco tempo, até fui pôr outro sensor ao pé do outro mas ambos marcam o mesmo, os 7,9ºC estão estáveis já para aí uns 20 minutos, não estava à espera desta inversão assim.


----------



## andre patro (3 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

geada pombais, odivelas 31/12/2014









1/1/2015

























paiã 2/1/2015


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2015 às 22:04)

*2.5ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Jan 2015 às 23:00)

Hoje infelizmente apenas pude restringir-me aqui pelas redondezas, a ideia era captar o pôr do sol, mas já não fui a tempo , e para chatear um pouco mais, a máquina que levei ficou sem bateria, o que vele e que tinha levado a compacta, tive pena também de não ter um termómetro para fazer algumas medições ( tenho alguns idênticos ao do Lidl que tenho de os pôr a funcionar para isto ), 
caminho de Montemor para cima perto das 17:30h muito frio, 

novamente do cimo de Caneças para Sintra, 






Arroja, Lisboa ( Amoreiras ). e Arrábida,






e de um outro local, Loures e por ai fora, 






tirei mais, mas ficaram desfocadas, enfim, 
nota dominante o frio, ainda desci até Loures e o frio era constante, pena não o poder medir.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

*1.5ºC*


----------



## meko60 (3 Jan 2015 às 23:10)

Boas.
A noite promete, vai com 5,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2015 às 23:34)

Boas noites,

Bem fui a rua espreitar o sensor, ia morrendo. 
*-0,8ºC*

O carro já está com uma camada brutal de gelo.´






Ja existe muita geada nos terrenos. 
Se este vale está assim, faço ideia no vale do Cuco, amanhã vou apanhar gelo na estrada.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Na noite passada registei* -1.1ºC* de mínima a 4ª consecutiva abaixo de 0ºC, para esta noite também devemos chegar aos negativos, aliás hoje parece-me que a temperatura está a descer com mais vontade.

Por agora registo 2.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

*0.4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2015 às 00:37)

Apanhei há instantes 1ºC na recta da Paiã, em Odivelas. Possivelmente até estariam menos, visto que o termómetro do carro desceu de 10ºC para 1ºC em pouco mais de 1km.

Aqui em cima, na Arroja, tenho 10ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 00:58)

*0.0ºC *siga


----------



## Prates (4 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Boa noite, sigo neste momento com 6,6°c.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2015 às 01:00)

david 6 disse:


> *0.4ºC*



Por aqui 1.6ºC sempre a correr atrás do prejuízo!


----------



## meko60 (4 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

Despeço-me com 4,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

Entre Queluz e Sintra no IC19 a temperatura chegou a variar 6 vezes entre os 10,5ºC e 6ºC, em Queluz ao nível do solo estavam 6,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 01:27)

andre patro disse:


> geada pombais, odivelas 31/12/2014



 boa reportagem de geada! Até o caixote do lixo tem geada, e eu que ainda não vi geada com os meus olhos este inverno  tenho que me fazer ao campo!


----------



## Tufao André (4 Jan 2015 às 01:37)

Boa noite!
Por aqui sigo já com *5.5ºC*. Está a arrefecer um pouco mais em comparação com a noite passada... 
O vento é nulo, por isso mais uma inversão em curso!
Durante o dia a máxima chegou a uns agradáveis 15,6ºC e a mínima foi a uns gélidos 3,8ºC!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 01:43)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje infelizmente apenas pude restringir-me aqui pelas redondezas, a ideia era captar o pôr do sol, mas já não fui a tempo , e para chatear um pouco mais, a máquina que levei ficou sem bateria, o que vele e que tinha levado a compacta, tive pena também de não ter um termómetro para fazer algumas medições ( tenho alguns idênticos ao do Lidl que tenho de os pôr a funcionar para isto ),
> caminho de Montemor para cima perto das 17:30h muito frio,
> 
> novamente do cimo de Caneças para Sintra,
> ...



 É assim mesmo, persistência  e nunca desistir  de reportar, seja lá com o que fôr. E as imagens apesar de digitalmente estarem limitadas pelo material, foram realizadas com muito boas composições, está lá tudo! Mais uma vez  agradeço ver a vista deste estupendo observatório da paisagem: a da Serra de Sintra mostra a claridade do céu limpo mas com a neblina escura de contra-luz do horizonte marítimo e ainda a fina névoa que já cobre as zonas baixas no sopé da serra, típica inversão; também lá estão os contrails. Para sul confirma o que eu via daqui de Carcavelos, que a neblina se acumulava também nas zonas baixas da margem sul e no sopé da Arrábida e do Risco, emergindo estas serras límpidas acima da névoa. E para o oriente, a lezíria e o Ribatejo com as cores do céu gélidas e lá está a fina camada da inversão que vai novamente trazer uma madrugada abaixo de zero e geada. Obrigado Vitor  sempre a


----------



## rozzo (4 Jan 2015 às 02:36)

AnDré disse:


> Apanhei há instantes 1ºC na recta da Paiã, em Odivelas. Possivelmente até estariam menos, visto que o termómetro do carro desceu de 10ºC para 1ºC em pouco mais de 1km.
> 
> Aqui em cima, na Arroja, tenho 10ºC.


Não sei bem onde é o local que referes, mas apanhei também 2 graus junto à CRIL na estrada que vai da Pontinha para Odivelas.
Este tempo seco sem vento está mesmo a causar inversões intensas, também há pouco no escasso espaço entre o alto de Alfragide e a zona da Venda Nova mesmo à entrada de Benfica o termómetro foi de uns quase "tropicais" 12 graus para uns baixos 3 graus, estando nesta zona já os carros bem cobertos de gelo.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 04:01)

despeço me com *-1.3ºC* devo ter a minima mais baixa que ontem (-2.2)


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2015 às 04:09)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo com *4,8ºC*, em queda, com súbida ausência de vento. Apesar de tudo, a estação do Cacém (a cerca de 2 km de mim) regista *8,8ºC*!

51% de humidade e 1034 hPa de pressão.

---

Ontem à noite, à saída para o café, passei pela zona da estação de Meleças (ao lado da ribeira das Jardas), e a temperatura já ia lançada.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2015 às 05:58)

-1.8ºC
Deve descer até -2.5ºC não abaixo de isso.

update 
7h -2.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2015 às 09:16)

Bom dia.

Vim até à faculdade e desde Loures até à Calçada de Carriche a maior parte dos carros e relvados estavam cobertos de geada. Aqui no Campo Grande ainda há alguns sítios com alguma, nomeadamente o jardim da FCUL (onde se situa a estátua do José Pinto Peixoto).

A mínima por mim registada (sensor "in" da auriol no parapeito da janela) foi de *0,8ºC*, mas deve ter sido bem mais baixa, porque o sensor não está correctamente ao _ar livre_ e o "in" demora muito tempo a actualizar a temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2015 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

Minimas de hoje.

Vale da Mangancha,Mafra: *-1,7ºC*
Vale do Cuco,Mafra: *- 3,3ºC
*
Tirei muitas fotos, quase que dá para criar um tópico. 

Vale da Mangancha.

















Mais logo publico as fotos do vale do Cuco, por lá a inversão foi brutal, tudo congelado.


----------



## jorge1990 (4 Jan 2015 às 10:02)

Bom dia
Temperatura:* 6.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *92%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1034 hPa*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2015 às 10:07)

Ontem a Estação de Fruticultura de Setúbal (IPMA) registou uma mínima de *-6,8ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2015 às 10:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem a Estação de Fruticultura de Setúbal (IPMA) registou uma mínima de *-6,8ºC *



Não acredito muito nesse valor, segundo o membro Duncan, essa estação andava/anda com problemas.
Esse valor não faz muito sentido.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2015 às 10:56)

Achei interessante partilhar esta foto, a estrada estava congelada, frio brutal, o carro marcava -2ºC.












As fotos estão a sair a conta gotas, pois  net aqui é bastante má.
Desde de 5 de Fevereiro de 2012 que não presenciava tanto frio por aqui.


----------



## DRC (4 Jan 2015 às 10:59)

Mínima de* 1,6ºC* com alguma geada nos carros ao início da manhã.


----------



## Thomar (4 Jan 2015 às 11:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não acredito muito nesse valor, segundo o membro Duncan, essa estação andava/anda com problemas.
> Esse valor não faz muito sentido.


Realmente esse valor de -6,8ºC é absurdo, já aqui haviam falado, julgo que das máximas dessa estação que não andavam muito correctas e esse valor de quase -7ºC não faz qualquer sentido, basta também olhar para as mínimas em volta.


----------



## Thomar (4 Jan 2015 às 11:18)

Aqui por Cabanas hoje foi a mínima mais alta desde que começaram as inversões. 
Hoje a mínima foi de *+1,9ºC!*


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2015 às 11:30)

Bom dia    

Mínima de *-1,4ºC*.  

Temperatura actual: *5,3ºC*


----------



## PDias (4 Jan 2015 às 11:47)

Bom dia,

por aqui a temperatura esteve + ou - estável nos 7ºC até à meia noite, depois disso começou a baixar mas só ficou abaixo de 0ºC a partir das 06.00H, a mínima foi de -0,7ºC e actualmente estão 10,3ºC.


----------



## Prates (4 Jan 2015 às 11:49)

Bom dia, mínima de 3,8°c às 7 e 55.


----------



## JoCa (4 Jan 2015 às 12:07)

Bom dia!
Aqui nos Foros de Amora, Seixal distrito de Setúbal, neste momento 8,4ºc. A mínima hoje foi de 1,9ºc.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Jan 2015 às 12:35)

Bom Dia,

Mínima de *3,9ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2015 às 12:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem a Estação de Fruticultura de Setúbal (IPMA) registou uma mínima de *-6,8ºC *



O IPMA já estava na altura de retirar essa estação da rede deles!! todas as mínimas dessa estação são das mais frias do pais...conheço o local realmente ali é muito propicio a inversões mas não exageremos!

Aqui por esta zona da cidade de Setúbal tive uma mínima de 4,2ºc das mais altas dos últimos dias...

Agora céu limpo e 14,2ºC


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jan 2015 às 12:40)

Boas por aqui mais do mesmo mínima de -1


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2015 às 13:32)

rozzo disse:


> Não sei bem onde é o local que referes, mas apanhei também 2 graus junto à CRIL na estrada que vai da Pontinha para Odivelas.
> Este tempo seco sem vento está mesmo a causar inversões intensas, também há pouco no escasso espaço entre o alto de Alfragide e a zona da Venda Nova mesmo à entrada de Benfica o termómetro foi de uns quase "tropicais" 12 graus para uns baixos 3 graus, estando nesta zona já os carros bem cobertos de gelo.



Esta estrada:






Acho que é a mesma que fizeste da Pontinha para Odivelas. Há ali um pequeno cruzamento, junto a uma bomba de gasolina, onde há uma pequena linha de água. Acho que é a zona mais fria da recta. Se nesse cruzamento se virar à direita, para o bairro, aí ainda deve ser mais frio, pois fica na junção das linhas de água.


----------



## jonekko (4 Jan 2015 às 13:42)

AnDré disse:


> Esta estrada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia, passo por aí todos os dias vindo da pontinha, descendo a rampa da paiã e virando á direita na rotunda do pinhal e posso dizer que assim que se começa a descer a rampa a temperatura desce drasticamente. É uma zona de vale com a ribeira. É normal haver na zona dos kartings( bairro da urmeira/menino de Deus) diferenças de 3/4 graus relativamente á pontinha que fica la no cimo. Muitas vezes no inverno as ervas das terras da escola agrícola (terrenos que circundam essa estrada) estão branquinhas!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 13:47)

minima de *-2.9ºC*
actual de 15.9ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

Por aqui está um sol bonito e quentinho, depois de uma noite de geada, como é habitual nestes últimos dias. E mesmo com as geadas persistentes, tenho um pessegueiro e um mirtilo, que as suas folhas ainda nao caíram, apesar dos seus tons de encarnados.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jan 2015 às 14:46)

2.4ºC de mínima.

Fim de semana muito agradável durante os dias, com céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

Boas tardes,

Os ditos registos do vale do cuco.
T.minima: -3,3ºC

A caminho do vale do rio Cuco, estrada com gelo.
*



*





Ontem á tarde, aquando da instalação do sensor, coloquei água num prato para vasos, o resultado foi este.




Mais alguns registos de água congelada:


















Junto ao  sensor




Limoal


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jan 2015 às 15:14)

Por aqui está um belo dia de sol invernal a máxima foi de 18.3


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 15:19)

pluviometro deixou de funcionar....
maxima de 16.9ºC


----------



## Prates (4 Jan 2015 às 15:43)

A temperatura por aqui foi até aos 16.4 ºc de momento já começou a descer.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Jan 2015 às 15:47)

Boa tarde!
A mínima hoje acabou por ser semelhante às registadas nos últimos dias, ficando-se pelos *3,5ºC* e mais uma vez alguma geada pela manha nos carros e terrenos mais descampados.
A tarde está bastante agradável com muito sol e temperatura nos 16ºC!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2015 às 17:09)

Hoje de manhã na base aérea do Montijo, com mínima de 1,1 ºC e 2 ºC consistentes a partir das 0h.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2015 às 17:21)

Boas

Máxima de 17,2ºC

Agora 15,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

Boa noite

Dia quase igual a ontem, apenas com neblina mais densa e notando-se por todo o lado, mesmo durante a tarde que esteve bastante morna.
O poente praticamente idêntico ao de ontem:





mas, no momento do ocaso, grande diferença pela espessa neblina que nem deixou ver o horizonte do oceano. Vem lá mudança...


----------



## JoCa (4 Jan 2015 às 19:24)

Aqui a temperatura continua a descer 6,8ºC.
Foros de Amora, seixal-Setúbal.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 19:34)

*6.6ºC*


----------



## PDias (4 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

A máxima por aqui ficou-se pelos 14,4ºC, agora a temperatura está estável à cerca de meia hora nos 3,6ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

4.6ºC, similar aos dias anteriores.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2015 às 20:25)

Muito pessoal pela praia no Guincho, na praia do Abano não fazia qualquer vento. Está uma noite brutal para inversões não há vento, vê-se que estão para chegar nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 20:29)

*4.8ºC*


----------



## Garcia (4 Jan 2015 às 20:31)

hoje andava pela zona da Vermelha (Cadaval) à hora do poente.. o melhor que se conseguiu foi isto..











tirado à pressa e sem tripé.. andar com família atrás não dá para fotografar como deve ser..


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2015 às 20:41)

Temperatura actual: *4ºC*

Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Mínima: *-1,4ºC*


----------



## JoCa (4 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

Temperatura continua a descer, actual 5,6ºC.
Foros de Amora, Seixal - Setúbal


----------



## Prates (4 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

Temperatura de 9.9ºc após ter estado cerca de 1 hora estagnada nos 10,1ºc.


----------



## PDias (4 Jan 2015 às 22:03)

Aqui actualmente estão 1,8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito pessoal pela praia no Guincho, na praia do Abano não fazia qualquer vento. Está uma noite brutal para inversões não há vento, vê-se que estão para chegar nuvens.


Muito boa esta panorâmica desde a falésia perto do Forte do Abano. Mesmo linda a neblina luminosa, muito bem captado! Mesmo com bom tempo o mar do Guincho é sempre cénico nas suas ondas.




Garcia disse:


> hoje andava pela zona da Vermelha (Cadaval) à hora do poente.. o melhor que se conseguiu foi isto..



Poente minimalista, acho que as composições ficaram muito inspiradas!  gosto mesmo muito daquela composição com os esteios. As cores e luz estão perfeitas para captar o zonamento que a neblina fez na imagem do sol.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 22:20)

actual de *2.2ºC*


----------



## meko60 (4 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

Boa noite.
Sigo com 5,6ºC.


----------



## JoCa (4 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

A temperatura continua a descer. Actual 4,9ºC.
Foros de Amora, Seixal - Setúbal


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2015 às 22:48)

@Geiras o RS teve na ultima madrugada uma prova de fogo, ou de gelo. 





________

Agora em Alcabideche, *7,2ºC
*
Finalmente com net de jeito, coloquei mais fotos da geada desta manhã aqui:* http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/geada-inverno-2014-2015.8008/page-2#post-468189*


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Jan 2015 às 22:52)

Dia de actividade física, neste caso caminhada, para a semana espero poder voltar ás pedaladas, pela zona da expo,
eis que após estacionar a carroça e me dirijo á beira do rio deparo-me com este espectáculo, raivoso por não ter uma máquina decente, lá tive de usar o "télemórbido" para captar pelo menos o essencial,














neste local, a ultima foto, após a ponte, estava frio como tudo e algumas zonas molhadas, mais junto a "civilização" já não se notava tanto, definitivamente tenho de arranjar um termómetro dos pequenos para fazer registos, e até também para quando começar a andar de bina.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

1.4ºC, ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem e mais humidade também.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 23:10)

Vitor TT disse:


> Dia de actividade física, neste caso caminhada, para a semana espero poder voltar ás pedaladas, pela zona da expo,
> eis que após estacionar a carroça e me dirijo á beira do rio deparo-me com este espectáculo, raivoso por não ter uma máquina decente, lá tive de usar o "télemórbido" para captar pelo menos o essencial,



 fico muito contente por saber da recuperação em curso 
E aí está uma Lua cheia em cheio com direito a reflexo e arte!! A segunda foto especialmente está impecável de equilíbrio estético e ambiente de mistério, parabéns!


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Jan 2015 às 23:28)

StormRic disse:


> fico muito contente por saber da recuperação em curso
> E aí está uma Lua cheia em cheio com direito a reflexo e arte!! A segunda foto especialmente está impecável de equilíbrio estético e ambiente de mistério, parabéns!



Obrigado, espero que sim, embora ando apreensivo com uma situação que me está a acontecer, o que me tem limitado a minha vida um pouco, ou então e espero que sejam os efeitos das "toneladas" de químicos que andei a tomar ,

as imagens com uma máquina decente, ficariam brutais,

informação meteo aqui pelo bairro, 7,6º ; 65% e 1031 mb

registei uma minima de 4,8º e a mais baixa desde que tenho esta "estação" já foi de uns frescos 2,3º no dia 30/12/2014 e duvido que deixa mais do que isto, ainda não perdi a experança de ver novamente neve a cair por aqui 

( já agora existe algum tópico da neve que caiu em Lisboa ? é que não encontro nada  )


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2015 às 23:34)

*1.3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

Vitor TT disse:


> ( já agora existe algum tópico da neve que caiu em Lisboa ? é que não encontro nada  )



off-topic: talvez no http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/page-8#post-300724

Seguramente em 6 de fevereiro de 1954 também e este foi considerado o grande nevão do século em Lisboa.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2015 às 23:41)

0.5ºC.
Com toda esta humidade amanhã deve dar umas boas fotos, isto se der vontade de sair com uns quantos negativos


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2015 às 23:56)

Boa noite!

Dia em tudo semelhante aos anteriores mas com uma mínima ligeiramente mais baixa que ontem, registei -1.9ºC, a 5ª mínima negativa consecutiva. 

Por agora registo 2.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2015 às 01:07)

Olá de novo, por agora 1.9ºC

Hoje de manhã tivemos mais uma bela geada, deixo aqui algumas fotos da mesma. 

As restantes fotos estão no tópico apropriado


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2015 às 01:31)

*5,9ºC* neste momento por aqui! Um arrefecimento um pouco mais lento hoje...
Vento nulo e 68% de humidade


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2015 às 01:42)

*-0.2ºC* aqui, siga mais uma noite


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2015 às 03:58)

*-1.2ºC*


----------



## Prates (5 Jan 2015 às 07:57)

Bom dia sigo com 4,5 ºc e sem nevoeiro.
Edit: 8:07 desceu para os 3.9ºc sem nevoeiro.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2015 às 08:04)

-2.5ºC

update 8.10h -2.6ºC e provavelmente mínima do dia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2015 às 08:26)

Bom dia ao forum!

A farmácia marginal marcava há pouco 3ºC no centro de Cascais... não me pareceu estar tanto frio assim.


----------



## Geopower (5 Jan 2015 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Céu limpo por Telheiras. 5¤C.


----------



## Geopower (5 Jan 2015 às 09:02)

Céu limpo pelo Areeiro. Avista-se neblina a Este na direcção do rio Tejo


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Jan 2015 às 09:18)

Bom dia.
A temperatura chegou aos 0.3ºC nesta madrugada.


----------



## PDias (5 Jan 2015 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

a mínima foi de -0,1ºC (07.30H), agora estão 5,0ºC.


----------



## seqmad (5 Jan 2015 às 10:04)

Bom dia, +0,4º às 8H00 no Fogueteiro.


----------



## rozzo (5 Jan 2015 às 11:24)

Mais uma manhã fria de geada pela zona de Benfica


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2015 às 11:35)

Manhã gelada por Queluz, geada no jardim apesar de na estação ter tido 5,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## DRC (5 Jan 2015 às 11:35)

Prates disse:


> Bom dia sigo com 4,5 ºc e sem nevoeiro.
> Edit: 8:07 desceu para os 3.9ºc sem nevoeiro.



Alguns metros mais abaixo tive bastante nevoeiro e a mínima foi de *0,7ºC* com formação de geada.
Neste momento ainda perdura alguma neblina por aqui e sobre o Tejo mantém-se o nevoeiro.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2015 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã com bastante geada nos campos, mínima de *-1,4ºC.*

Temperatura actual: *5,6ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jan 2015 às 11:59)

Temperatura mínima de *1,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 12:28)

Ontem a tarde, aquando a visita de uns familiares, desci a esta cova que fica mesmo abaixo da casa, levei o sensor auriol , lá em baixo a temperatura era 7,1ºC (17:05) ca em cima onde tirei  foto(17:02) a temperatura era de 10,4ºC. Estamos a falar em apenas 20/25 metros.
Este sitio apresenta umas caracteristicas  orográgicas bem curiosas, é mesmo muito abrigado.
A linha de água que passa por lá  é um pequeno afluente do rio cuco, curiosamente junta-se com rio na zona onde fiz medições. 
O ar frio aqui gerado desce valeiro abaixo rumo ao vale do rio cuco.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2015 às 12:42)

minima de *-2.0ºC*, uma semana seguida de temperaturas negativas

actual 11.2ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2015 às 13:10)

Boas

Mínima de 2,4ºC

Agora céu limpo o vento é quase nulo e estão 14,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2015 às 14:13)

Boa tarde.

Ontem: *3,9ºC* / *17,3ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *4,6ºC* (estáveis durante a madrugada) e actuais 13,2ºC com 61% de humidade.

1028 hPa de pressão, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## João Esteves (5 Jan 2015 às 15:08)

Boa Tarde,

Extremos de ontem: *3,9ºC* / *14,3ºC*.

Esta noite, a temperatura chegou aos *3.2 ºC* , com algum nevoeiro durante as primeiras horas da manhã, mais concentrado junto ao rio Tejo, dissipando-se rapidamente a meio da manhã.
Agora, *12.4 ºC* / *68 %*,  vento fraco de leste e *1030 hPa*.


----------



## Rachie (5 Jan 2015 às 15:13)

rozzo disse:


> Mais uma manhã fria de geada pela zona de Benfica



Foi a que horas?  Trabalho na outra torre que não se vê na foto, e quando cheguei perto das 8h estava realmente muitooooo frio.

Junto ao Tejo estava nevoeiro, as ruas estavam molhadas como se tivesse chovido. Senti mais frio que na Guarda


----------



## rozzo (5 Jan 2015 às 15:20)

Rachie disse:


> Foi a que horas?  Trabalho na outra torre que não se vê na foto, e quando cheguei perto das 8h estava realmente muitooooo frio.
> 
> Junto ao Tejo estava nevoeiro, as ruas estavam molhadas como se tivesse chovido. Senti mais frio que na Guarda



Foi por volta das 9:30. A essa hora apenas essas zonas que só na altura estavam a sair da sombra ainda tinham geada. As zonas há mais tempo ao sol já tinha, apenas água no estado líquido. Provavelmente 1h mais cedo o cenário seria ainda mais interessante, com tudo coberto, mas também sem a belaze das cores do sol a bater na relva e na geada suponho...


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2015 às 15:21)

Boas,
Por aqui mais uma mínima inferior a 0 graus, desta vez registei -1.5°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 16:53)

*11,0ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Jan 2015 às 17:17)

Por Tomar as mínimas tem sido refrescantes este ano 

Dia 1 : -3.6
Dia 2 : -4.1
Dia 3 : -4.3
Dia 4 : -3.6
Dia 5 : -4.0


----------



## Rachie (5 Jan 2015 às 17:53)

Poe do sol no cais do sodre ha pouco


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2015 às 18:18)

Algumas fotos da minha viagem matinal pela zona (apenas paisagisticas ou de neblina, as de geada colocarei no tópico devido)

8.45h Saí de casa com -0.8ºC e desloquei-me ao vale do afluente do Alviela aqui a poucos metros de casa onde tirei as fotos do passado dia 31,registando ainda -1.6ºC por volta das 8.50h. De seguida por curiosidade fui dar uma espreitadela à zona da serra, nomeadamente Minde e Mira de Aire. A temperatura ao subir foi subindo progressivamente até 7/8ºC (impressionante a diferença de temperatura entre as zonas baixas e altas) e ao chegar a Minde deparei-me com este cenário.






A temperatura ia em queda livre à medida que descia, cerca de 7ºC em 1 km. No caminhoentre Minde e Mira de Aire o termometro chegou a marcar -1.9ºC por volta das das 9.10h. Ao chegar a Mira desloquei-me à zona mais baixa (e por momentos perdi-me nas ruas e ruelas) para tirar umas fotos e voltei a Minde para subir uma das encontas, que por sinal, era a mais acentuada. O aspecto era este à medida que me aproximava.















E uma imagem interessante a esquerda deste entroncamento.






A meio da subida















Já no topo e com 8ºC
















Vista sobre a parte mais alta.






Vista do lado Sul da encosta para o planalto já com 10 ºC











Impressionante o quanto a temperatura dispara assim que o Sol nasce em dias de inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 19:34)

Belo post thunderboy, fotos espectaculares!!


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2015 às 19:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Geiras o RS teve na ultima madrugada uma prova de fogo, ou de gelo.
> 
> Brutal!
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

Geiras disse:


> Brutal!



Levou com -3,3ºC que até chorou. 
_______

*Alcabideche* segue nos *8,8ºC*


----------



## Prates (5 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

A temperatura de manhã ainda desceu mais após eu ter saído de casa, atingindo a mínima de 3,3 °c as 8h34. Neste momento sigo com 9,4°c e com os carros já molhados da humidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2015 às 19:47)

Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Minima:* 3,6ºC*

Vento gélido a dar sensação térmica de menor temperatura agora, uns atuais* 9,4ºC*
Primeira vez que vi *geada* no jardim em frente à minha casa, exatamente às 7h50 estava tudo branquinho, os carros cheios de gelo e alguns que mais parecia acumulados gigantes de gelo que iam dar muito trabalho! 
Quando passei ao lado do rio Jamor o termômetro marcava *2,5ºC*! Temp. mais baixa do que pensava e nestes dias também têm tido temps. minimas que ainda se mantêm bastante frias, 3ºC à rondar na capital só ontem, mas o aviso amarelo foi-se...

Nascer do sol lindo, cores magnificas, já não acordava tão cedo há algum tempo para vê-lo. Também se repara que o dia está cada vez maior, já que agora às 17h40 ainda há alguma luz.


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

A brisa de sul a fazer das suas...


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2015 às 19:53)

thunderboy disse:


> Algumas fotos da minha viagem matinal pela zona (apenas paisagisticas ou de neblina, as de geada colocarei no tópico devido)



 belo trabalho fotográfico, gosto muito destas "vistas do alto" com as neblinas baixas.

Em Carcavelos assistiu-se ao aproximar das nuvens altas vindas de sudoeste e das nuvens baixas de noroeste, cruzando-se no poente. A neblina hoje fez desaparecer toda a margem sul até meio da tarde mas não chegaram a ser bancos de nevoeiro.
Vento nulo ou fraco de noroeste.
Ao entardecer:





aproximando-se a hora do pôr-do-sol:





os raios e as sombras tornados visíveis pela neblina; um sundog ainda conseguiu apanhar a ponta dos cirrus do lado esquerdo:





e o ocaso foi oculto pelas nuvens baixas, última visão dos raios de sol distantes:





Como a Rachie já mostrou, aqueles cirrus tornaram-se vermelhos ao crepúsculo


Rachie disse:


> Poe do sol no cais do sodre ha pouco


----------



## nelson972 (5 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

thunderboy disse:


> Algumas fotos da minha viagem matinal pela zona (apenas paisagisticas ou de neblina, as de geada colocarei no tópico devido)
> 
> 8.45h Saí de casa com -0.8ºC e desloquei-me ao vale do afluente do Alviela aqui a poucos metros de casa onde tirei as fotos do passado dia 31,registando ainda -1.6ºC por volta das 8.50h. De seguida por curiosidade fui dar uma espreitadela à zona da serra, nomeadamente Minde e Mira de Aire. A temperatura ao subir foi subindo progressivamente até 7/8ºC (impressionante a diferença de temperatura entre as zonas baixas e altas) e ao chegar a Minde deparei-me com este cenário.
> 
> ...




Esta manha a caminho do trabalho, (06:45h) em minde registei -3,5 e em Alcanena -2. Não vi geada (era escuro  )


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

StormRic disse:


> belo trabalho fotográfico, gosto muito destas "vistas do alto" com as neblinas baixas.
> 
> Em Carcavelos assistiu-se ao aproximar das nuvens altas vindas de sudoeste e das nuvens baixas de noroeste, cruzando-se no poente. A neblina hoje fez desaparecer toda a margem sul até meio da tarde mas não chegaram a ser bancos de nevoeiro.
> Vento nulo ou fraco de noroeste.
> ...


Só as nuvens para darem um ar épico ao sol, estes dias sem chuva só peço algumas nuvens ou cirrus para o final da tarde para se tirarem fotos lindas!


----------



## Rafael Mota (5 Jan 2015 às 20:20)

Boas.
Última noite com uma inversão térmica brutal, por estes lados, com a mínima a ser de 0,5ºC , a estação do IPMA de Dois Portos, aqui bem perto registou -0.4ºC.
Grande formação de geada, com os carros e os terrenos cobertos de branco 
Máxima de 15,3ºC
Agora sigo com 9ºC, vamos esperar para ver o que esta noite nos reserva.


----------



## Rachie (5 Jan 2015 às 20:36)

rozzo disse:


> Foi por volta das 9:30. A essa hora apenas essas zonas que só na altura estavam a sair da sombra ainda tinham geada. As zonas há mais tempo ao sol já tinha, apenas água no estado líquido. Provavelmente 1h mais cedo o cenário seria ainda mais interessante, com tudo coberto, mas também sem a belaze das cores do sol a bater na relva e na geada suponho...


Tenho de tentar ir mais cedo um dia destes que faça mais frio para tentar apanhar o campo todo branquinho


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2015 às 20:46)

Rachie disse:


> Poe do sol no cais do sodre ha pouco





StormRic disse:


>



Identificação destas nuvens nas imagens de satélite:

Aquela ilha de cirrus projectava uma sombra sobre a região de Lisboa:





depois do poente foi-se dissipando antes de chegar à costa:









Note-se como a frente que amanhã vai tentar deixar alguma chuva fraca no norte, apesar de estar em dissipação, ainda vem longe, sendo todas as nuvens que vimos hoje não relacionadas com aquele ramo frio.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

Os cirrus que se viam mais a sul naquelas imagens de satélite, em frente ao Sudoeste, foram captados nestas fantásticas imagens:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-janeiro-2015.8065/page-3#post-468323


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 21:13)

*8,1ºC *

Segundo os meus familiares, parece que a geada desta madrugada(no 2ºlocal de seguimento) ainda foi mais forte que a anterior, houve geada que aguentou-se o dia inteiro. Foi a 23ª geada da temporada, sempre a somar.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2015 às 21:58)

Boa noite.

Esta noite foi a mais fresca deste Inverno, com -2,7ºC.

Em Dezembro foi registada a temperatura média mais baixa desde que tenho registo, com uns impressionantes 7,6ºC.

Esta noite segue com uns amenos 9,2ºC e vento nulo como habitual.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2015 às 22:34)

Boa noite!
Neste momento 8,1ºC e a descer lentamente. Devido à nebulosidade que se esta a aproximar, a mínima deve ser um pouco mais alta esta madrugada.
Foi mais uma manhã marcada pela neblina e uma geada razoável que até se acumulou no cimo dos telhados dos prédios!

T. mínima: 3,4ºC
T.máxima: 15ºC


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

thunderboy disse:


> Algumas fotos da minha viagem matinal pela zona (apenas paisagisticas ou de neblina, as de geada colocarei no tópico devido)


Excelentes!


----------



## PDias (5 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

Boa noite,

Mínima: -0,1ºC
Máxima: 12,5ºC
Actual: 7,9º C a subir (já esteve nos 4,9ºC) com céu muito nublado e ligeira brisa.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2015 às 00:10)

Como é que possível estar a ocorrer inversão térmica em Tomar e Seiça com o céu muito nublado?


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2015 às 01:19)

DaniFR disse:


> Como é que possível estar a ocorrer inversão térmica em Tomar e Seiça com o céu muito nublado?



não sei se no Ribatejo o céu já está muito nublado, pelo menos por aqui no Sul do Ribatejo, está nevoeiro, mas por cima noto as estrelas ainda, e vou com *0.4ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2015 às 01:35)

1.4ºC e os carros já têm algum gelo por cima. A nebulosidade começa a entrar.


----------



## bpereira (6 Jan 2015 às 07:36)

Uma noite não tão fria como as anteriores. Neste momento segue com 9,5º. Vento sul praticamente ausente. Céu nublado.


----------



## Prates (6 Jan 2015 às 08:05)

Bom dia, mínima de 6,9ºc às 0h57 e agora sigo com 8,7ºc.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2015 às 13:25)

no fim de ter 8 dias segudios com minimas negativas, finalmente hoje estive minima acima dos 0ºC, minima aqui foi de *0.3ºC*, céu pouco nublado vê se um manto de nuvens a vir de oeste
actual 14.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2015 às 13:32)

david 6 disse:


> no fim de ter 8 dias segudios com minimas negativas, finalmente hoje estive minima acima dos 0ºC, minima aqui foi de *0.3ºC*, céu pouco nublado vê se um manto de nuvens a vir de oeste
> actual 14.0ºC



Eu tive 6 dias de mínimas negativas consecutivamente, mas hoje também fiquei acima de 0ºC, registei 2.2ºC de mínima.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2015 às 15:02)

Céu nublado com nuvens altas mas muito sol em Carcavelos! Horizonte límpido, desapareceu a maior parte da neblina, muito boa visibilidade em todos os quadrantes. Vento fraco de oeste. O pôr-do-sol vai ser cénico!


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2015 às 15:30)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *6,9ºC*, é a primeira mínima positiva do ano.  

De momento, *12,2ºC* e sol.


----------



## bpereira (6 Jan 2015 às 16:00)

Quem diria de manhã que ia estar uma tarde assim tão agradável.


----------



## João Esteves (6 Jan 2015 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde,

Extremos de hoje:  *9.4ºC* / *14,7ºC*.

Esta noite, a temperatura estagnou completamente por volta das 00h, nos *9/10 ºC* e depois disso voltou inclusive a subir, tanto que o valor mínimo foi atingido às 00h05, efeito do aumento gradual da nebulosidade.
Agora, *12.6 ºC* / *67 %*, vento fraco a moderado de NW e *1028.5 hPa*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2015 às 18:09)

Por aqui foi mais uma manha gelada, uma vez que houve muita nublosidade até ao meio da manha. Depois lá veio o sol fazer-nos uma visitinha, tao quente e agradável. Na rua estão agora 13.2ºC


----------



## Prates (6 Jan 2015 às 19:13)

Boa noite, obtive máxima de 16,3°c as 12h40 e neste momento sigo com 10,4°c.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2015 às 19:42)

Boas,

*8,5ºC
__________
*
Amanhã vou instalar o sensor no Pisão, a minima de quinta-feira promete ser bastante baixa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2015 às 20:09)

Minima prevista de 4º-6ºC completamente falha, *minima foi de 9ºC* e até subiu depois da meia noite e estagnou aí não sei porque?
Por acaso não esperava nada esta minima e também a máxima foi coisa pouca, *14,6ºC* mas durou pouco e pareceu estar relativamente fresco o dia todo.
Nebulosidade aqui e ali, muitas nuvens altas mas agora ao final do dia céu quase limpo.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2015 às 22:57)

Boa noite

Sigo com *5,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura já esteve nos *3,3ºC*, actual mínima.

Máxima de *12,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

*7,5ºC*

Vou ter uma boa minima.
_____

Já ha geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, portanto conta como mais um dia de geada, o 24 dia.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 00:00)

Boas noites

Poente no Cabo da Roca, não tão colorido como esperava devido à presença de células no oceano (algo que já não se via há três semanas!) que ocultaram o ocaso:









Já ponho mais fotos a mostrar os cumulonimbus (já temos saudades) que devem ter deixado alguns aguaceiros, lá longe, que aliás se viam na imagem de radar:






(também já há muito tempo que o radar não é usado... )


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jan 2015 às 00:07)

7,7ºC neste momento.
Como previsto, a mínima desta madrugada foi mais alta não descendo dos 8ºC! A máxima foi aos 14,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> *7,5ºC*
> 
> Vou ter uma boa minima.



Já se sentia bem na Roca e no Estoril, apesar de não haver vento (raridade na Roca, por isso é que aproveitei). Em Sintra na vila não se sentia frio.





mesmo assim ainda estão altas em comparação com os últimos dias.


----------



## Rachie (7 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

StormRic disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Poente no Cabo da Roca, não tão colorido como esperava devido à presença de células no oceano (algo que já não se via há três semanas!) que ocultaram o ocaso:
> 
> ...


Ainda vi cores vermelhas mas nao estavam em boa posição para fotografar.
Excelentes fotos como sempre. A ver se amanhã largo a preguiça e ponho as do interior centro


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 02:58)

Células a 180 Km a Oes-sudoeste, relacionadas com os restos do sistema frontal que estagnou, assim como a pequena área depressionária, estrangulada pela reconstituição do anticiclone.

Situações sinópticas ontem:









Imagem de radar e de satélite relacionadas com a frente, às 18h; não há registo de actividade eléctrica. Estimei a altitude dos topos das bigornas em cerca de 8Km no máximo.





Imagens ao poente e crepúsculo:






















Já se começa a sentir alguma nostalgia com estas visões de células distantes...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2015 às 03:12)

por aqui *-0.1ºC *e nevoeiro, no fim de 1 dia de descanso de minima acima de 0ºC, já está de volta as temperaturas negativas


----------



## bpereira (7 Jan 2015 às 07:40)

Bom dia. Por aqui hoje segue nos 3,7º. Céu limpo.


----------



## Rachie (7 Jan 2015 às 08:31)

Bom dia.

Só digo: está tantooooooo frio!!!!!!

O IPMA dizia 3º às 7h, o Weather Underground 5º, mas a sensação que me deu foi de negativos 

Muita humidade (menos que na segunda porque não está nevoeiro), mas a temperatura está mais baixa e há mais vento. Só me apetecia voltar pra cama


----------



## Geopower (7 Jan 2015 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Nevoeiro pelo Areeiro. Ar gélido.


----------



## Geopower (7 Jan 2015 às 09:46)

Nevoeiro a aumentar. Visibilidade inferior a 200 m.


----------



## Firefigther (7 Jan 2015 às 10:02)

Bom dia a esta hora ainda estão 2,4º pela Moita.


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Jan 2015 às 10:08)

Bom dia
Temperatura:* 5.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa:* 83%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1033 hPa*
Condições Atmosféricas: *Nevoeiro *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2015 às 10:12)

De momento com 3,4 ºC em Moscavide e continua a descer. Nevoeiro e vento calmo.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jan 2015 às 10:19)

Boas por aqui depois de um dia sem temperaturas negativas eis que elas voltam a aparecer -0.3 ainda assim ainda estao 2.1 la fora já que o sol ainda não deu sua graça


----------



## LuisFilipe006 (7 Jan 2015 às 10:30)

Bom dia por aqui em Sacavém mínima foi de 3.9°c e agora ainda estão 4.1°c esta nevoeiro e sensação de muito frio, vento fraco.


----------



## PDias (7 Jan 2015 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

aqui a mínima foi de 0,5ºC, agora estão 3,8ºC com um nevoeiro gélido.


----------



## Rachie (7 Jan 2015 às 10:44)

Em Benfica está cada vez mais nevoeiro e pelo que vejo no IPMA mais frio também.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jan 2015 às 11:20)

Bom dia. Temperatura mínima de 1,4°C, nevoeiro cerrado e 3,5°C actuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2015 às 11:20)

Boas, por aqui o dia começou gélido, nevoeiro praticamente cerrado com visibilidade inferior a 150 m, embora tende a melhorar lentamente .
Diria que devem de estar uns 3/4ºC.
No fim de almoço já vou providenciar a companhia da lareira.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2015 às 12:13)

Boas

Aqui manha gelada! nevoeiro a mínima foi 2,3ºC as 10h:41m

Agora estão ainda apenas 3,6ºC o interior veio até ao litoral


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jan 2015 às 12:16)

Bom dia!
Apos uma manha com bastante nevoeiro, o sol começa a aparecer finalmente! Ainda assim a temperatura ronda os 5ºC  
Curiosamente o nevoeiro foi aumentando à medida que a manha seguia e a temperatura chegou a baixar aos 3ºC!!!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2015 às 12:25)

Às 11h a G.Coutinho estava com 1,9ºC.

Em Caneças, sol e 9,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2015 às 12:47)

Ainda 3,9ºC nevoeiro

A juntar a isto está algum vento o chill está em 1,0ºC


----------



## PDias (7 Jan 2015 às 13:19)

4,8ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Geopower (7 Jan 2015 às 13:24)

Lisboa Gago Coutinho com 2.5 *c às 12h. Nevoeiro mantém-se denso. Creio que o dia mais frio do ano até agora.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2015 às 13:27)

minima de *-0.8ºC*
actuais ainda de *5.0ºC* com nevoeiro por cima


----------



## LMCG (7 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

São 13h45 e ainda estão 3,2 ºC em Aveiras de Cima.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 13:58)

Geopower disse:


> Lisboa Gago Coutinho com 2.5 *c às 12h. Nevoeiro mantém-se denso. Creio que o dia mais frio do ano até agora.


Tanto frio às 12h00? Mesmo às 13h00 ainda ia com apenas 3,4ºC! Que se passa por Lisboa?


----------



## blade (7 Jan 2015 às 14:09)

isto hoje não aquece ! Só foi pena ao inicio da noite estar 7ºc em lisboa senão seria uma máxima extremamente baixa


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Tanto frio às 12h00? Mesmo às 13h00 ainda ia com apenas 3,4ºC! Que se passa por Lisboa?



O nevoeiro com temperaturas em algumas zonas até negativas que se formou no Alentejo a ser transportado pelo vento de E/SE até Lisboa, e sendo que o ar húmido conserva mais a temperatura, pouco aquece no seu trajecto até ao litoral, daí a queda repentina das temperaturas na zona de Lisboa a partir da manhã. Em grande parte das zonas a máxima foi registada logo pelas 00h, com cerca de 10º, e as mínimas na ordem dos 2º perto da hora de almoço. Acontecem situações semelhantes quase todos os anos por Lisboa, com este tipo de advecção de nevoeiro formado no interior, mas raramente com esta magnitude e valores tão baixos. É mais raro, e já é a segunda vez este Inverno! E hoje ainda por cima algo menos vulgar em zonas baixas, nevoeiro denso acompanhado de vento moderado, tornando a sensação térmica terrível mesmo.
Coisas de potentes anticiclones... 

De notar, que dada a situação, as previsões de temperatura do IPMA foram completamente pulverizadas em Lisboa (6º/13º). E podia ser bem pior na verdade na máxima, que os 13º previstos seriam claramente para a tarde, quando estão quase 10º menos na realidade, mas os valores perto de 10º ao início da madrugada ainda suavizam a coisa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2015 às 15:03)

Ninguém diria que depois de uma manha gélida, ainda vinha uma tarde soalheira e com 14,5ºC ,isto numa marquise virada ao sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

Mínima de 4,2ºC por Queluz, neste momento 6,8ºC. Em Lisboa havia bastante nevoeiro, saí de Sintra com muito sol e cerca de 7ºC cheguei a Lisboa parecia que tinha chegado ao interior norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 15:33)

Nota-se bem por onde anda o nevoeiro :


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2015 às 15:36)

por aqui ainda *6.8ºC*, apesar de já estar sol, está dificil aquecer


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 15:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nota-se bem por onde anda o nevoeiro :


Aqui ainda se vê melhor! 



http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015007.terra.1km


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 15:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui ainda se vê melhor!
> 
> 
> 
> http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015007.terra.1km


Fantástico!!


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2015 às 16:07)

Boa tarde!

Dia frio aqui por Santo Estêvão com bastante nevoeiro até ao inicio da tarde que provocou temperaturas anormalmente baixas, por todo o vale do Tejo.

Aqui por Santo Estêvão registei 0.7ºC de mínima durante a madrugada, por agora o Sol já brilha mas registo apenas 6.9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 16:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fantástico!!


Clica no link e altera a escala para 250 m. Aí é que é mesmo fantástico!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 16:39)

O sol nasceu com luz muito alaranjada, sobre a camada de nevoeiro que bloqueava a vista da margem sul mas não do Bugio e sob uma camada de estratocumulus. Carcavelos e todo este litoral foram poupados ao nevoeiro gélido. Os estratocumulus dissiparam-se e deram lugar a um dia de sol morno com muita neblina que continuou todo o dia  a não deixar ver a margem sul e também o horizonte marítimo. A noroeste neste momento avistam-se faixas de cirrus em aproximação.







Na direcção oposta, com a Lua já baixa sobre Cascais, o horizonte do oceano ainda era visível a grande distância:





Assim que o sol subiu e deixou a camada de neblina e nevoeiro, ocultando-se pelos estratocumulus, as cores alaranjadas esbateram-se rapidamente:


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2015 às 16:46)

Boas

Dia para recordar o  nevoeiro nunca levantou e agora estão apenas 4,5ºC. dia igual a este só recordo o de 2006 quando nevou aqui...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 16:51)

João Pedro disse:


> http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015007.terra.1km



 excelente descoberta!

Imagem parcial na resolução 250m. Tentei perceber a que horas foi captada, julgo que será 11:40.





Os estuários delineados:





nem toda Lisboa foi afectada, pelo menos a esta hora. O panorama desde a serra da Amoreira ou desde Monsanto devia ser fantástico!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 17:07)

Neste momento em Carcavelos a neblina gelada está a instalar-se ao mesmo tempo que entra uma cobertura de nuvens altas bem organizadas em faixas. O sol põe-se envolto na neblina e filtrado por esses cirrostratos.
Sensação de frio a aumentar, temperatura em queda acentuada, 11º na varanda neste momento.

Boa filtragem para observação das manchas solares.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2015 às 17:08)

4,4ºC e chill de 2,5ºC é difícil recordar um dia tão frio por estas paragens como o de hoje!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2015 às 17:12)

*Orgulho.
*
É o que merece de todos nós Lisboa, hoje.

Alinhada com as principais praças transmontanas durante a tarde, mesmo com a subida de temperatura às 16h:






Até às 13h mantinha-se abaixo dos 3 ºC e às 16h chegou à temperatura mais alta desde o nascer-do-sol.

Amanhã a máxima considerada no Synop será o valor entre as 9h UTC de hoje e de amanhã, de maneira que se não houver aquecimento nocturno muito acentuado, será uma máxima interessante.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2015 às 17:14)

Aqui por Moscavide, paragens bem mais baixas em altitude, a temperatura tem sido cerca de 1 ºC superior à do aeroporto.


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2015 às 17:19)

StormRic disse:


> Neste momento em Carcavelos a neblina gelada está a instalar-se ao mesmo tempo que entra uma cobertura de nuvens altas bem organizadas em faixas. O sol põe-se envolto na neblina e filtrado por esses cirrostratos.
> Sensação de frio a aumentar, temperatura em queda acentuada, 11º na varanda neste momento.



Não houve pôr-do-sol hoje


----------



## meko60 (7 Jan 2015 às 17:29)

Boa tarde.
Dia frio por Almada, só agora consigo ver o Seixal tal não foi o nevoeiro desde a manhã.De momento sigo com 6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

Comunicado do IPMA sobre a temperatura de Lisboa:

*Temperatura máxima baixa devido ao nevoeiro no dia 07 de janeiro *
Uma massa de ar frio e húmida associada a forte estabilidade atmosférica e vento de nordeste fraco, favoreceu a ocorrência de nevoeiro que persistiu nas regiões do nordeste transmontano, vale do Tejo e Alentejo.

Devido à persistência do nevoeiro, verificaram-se valores baixos da temperatura máxima, registando-se diferenças muito significativas da temperatura entre locais próximos. Por exemplo, na estação meteorológica de Lisboa Gago Coutinho a temperatura às 14 horas locais era de 4ºC, enquanto na estação de meteorológica de Sintra, onde não havia nevoeiro, era de 14ºC.

A previsão da temperatura máxima esteve acima do valor observado, uma vez que os modelos de previsão não conseguiram reproduzir adequadamente a persistência de nebulosidade baixa ou de nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> excelente descoberta!


É um velho conhecido! 

Belas temperaturas hoje pela capital, de fazer inveja!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2015 às 17:43)

máxima de *7.1ºC*, interessante mesmo depois de ter descoberto o sol, não deu para aquecer
actual de *5.5ºC* vai ser interessante vai


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Jan 2015 às 18:18)

Boas
Temperatura:* 6.5ºC* (máxima de apenas *7.6ºC)*
Humidade Relativa: *82%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1031 hPa*


----------



## aqpcb (7 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

Aqui Quinta do Anjo, Palmela
Temperatua actual: 3,2


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2015 às 18:39)

5,3ºC em Queluz e são 18h40, impressionante.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

Temperatura máxima de *6.1ºC*. Dia de nevoeiro cerrado com pequena aberta ao fim de tarde.

Temperatura actual de *3.0ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 18:52)

AnDré disse:


> estação de meteorológica de Sintra, onde não havia nevoeiro, era de 14ºC.



Alguém conhece esta estação, supostamente do IPMA?






O concelho de Sintra, sequer, não tem neste momento qualquer estação do IPMA cujos registos sejam publicados. Este comunicado do IPMA vai para os "tesourinhos deprimentes"...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Algumas fotos que andam na net , do nevoeiro sobre a região de Lisboa:
- De ontem :




(Fonte:https://www.facebook.com/lisbonloversofficial?fref=photo ; Clara Silva)




(Fonte : https://www.facebook.com/amacadeeva...26768.135076593255345/752963751466623/?type=1 ; António Barbosa)

- De hoje:








(Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/LISBOALive.PT)


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

Dia singular por aqui, a máxima que registei de foi 7.6ºC (possivelmente foi mais baixa não tenho RS).

Não estou acostumado a máximas inferiores a 8ºC por estas paragens! 

Por agora registo apenas 3.3ºC, vai continuar a descer, ou vai estabilizar? Logo veremos!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

Imagens do poente que permitem avaliar a densidade da neblina que bloqueou de forma gradual a visão do ocaso, não se conseguindo vislumbrar o horizonte marítimo.

A presença das faixas de nuvens altas também ajudou a diminuir o brilho do sol. Um _sun dog_ fino do lado direito:





Zonamento colorido do disco solar. Permitiu observar as manchas solares sem recurso a filtros artificiais.





Dissolução final sem distinção do horizonte:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 19:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Algumas fotos que andam na net , do nevoeiro sobre a região de Lisboa:



Boa recolha e belas fotos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

Acabei de ligar o aquecimento de casa! Afinal não há muitos dias assim! 
Neste momento 6ºC em Carcavelos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2015 às 19:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> 5,3ºC em Queluz e são 18h40, impressionante.


A essa nunca tinha visto tão baixo!


----------



## LuisFilipe006 (7 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Boa Noite,
dia de nevoeiro por Sacavem, temperatura não passou dos 5ºC agora estão 4.9ºC vento continua fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Boas,

De facto esta madrugada promete, por isso mesmo fui colocar o sensor no Pisão, às 19 horas seguia nos 3,5ºC, acredito numa minima a volta dos -2ºC/ -3ºC vamos ver.
____

T.actual:* 7,0ºC*


----------



## Edward (7 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Por aqui dia de céu limpo, apesar disso a temperatura máxima também não foi muito elevada
Foto tirada às 14 horas; nesse instante o termómetro marcava 10ºC
Ainda é possível ver o rasto do nevoeiro que afectou a região de Lisboa a sudeste


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2015 às 19:47)

Sem dúvida um dia único, até mal consigo escrever este post com o frio! 
Pelo meu grande espanto acordei e às 9h já estava na rua com um nevoeiro muito pouco denso, visibilidade de uns 500m em Belas. Cheguei à Amadora e intensificou-se e ainda me surpreendi mais quando às 11h estava nevoeiro cerrado uns 100m de visibilidade e uns fantásticos* 4ºC,* sendo o Real Feel de* -2ºC*!

Parece que a noite trocou com o dia! Máxima de apenas *8,4ºC *fazendo um dos recordes de máxima mais baixa de sempre. 
Falhou a máxima por -6 graus, algo muito raro na Amadora. Como é obvio eles não esperavam este nevoeiro, é compreensível.

Imagens fantásticas do nevoeiro aqui! Sem dúvida que é um dia para recordar! Mais uma coisa o vento podia ser fraco mas uma pequena brisa quase nos congelava já que a temperatura do vento parecia a de uma arca congeladora.

Se calhar este arrefecimento vai nos proporcionar uma minima ainda mais baixa esta noite, já que só agora quase às 20h já vou com *5ºC*, algo raro. Esperemos que a temp. não se lembre de subir à noite...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Só para verem, ontem estavam 18,4ºC uma descida de 10ºC, o poder do nevoeiro!


----------



## Prates (7 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

Boa noite, sigo com 5,2°c e neblina, mas da para ver o céu limpo. Tive máxima de 8,4 às 00h04 e mínima para já de 3,9°c às 11h06.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

Boa noite!

Já já se instalou por aqui um denso nevoeiro que provou um ligeiro aumento da temperatura que está agora nos 3.7ºC. Interessante!


----------



## Mirandela_lx (7 Jan 2015 às 20:35)

Boa noite na Amadora,em são Brás estão 4,5 ºC muito frio


----------



## Geopower (7 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

por enquanto estamos assim de nevoeiro. Mais predominante a sul do rio Tejo e Nordeste Transmontano
Imagem do Meteosat 10: combinação dos canais SEVIRI IR3.9, IR10.8 e IR12.0


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2015 às 20:53)

Por aqui o nevoeiro já regressou novamente, principalmente nos vales para começar. Parece que para amanha o dia vai ser parecido com o de hoje.


----------



## PDias (7 Jan 2015 às 21:00)

Boa noite,

por aqui o Sol apareceu por volta das 15.00H, a máxima até agora foi de 6,2ºC, de momento estão 1,1ºC (já esteve 0,8ºC) com céu limpo estrelado e sem vento.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Nevoeiro cada vez mais denso  e 3,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 21:28)

miguel disse:


> Nevoeiro cada vez mais denso  e 3,7ºC



A mínima prevista é 1ºC, espero que chegues pelo menos ao 0ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 21:32)

*6,7ºC
*
Amanhã devo ter geada*.
________________*
A camada de geada no Pisão, promete. 
A estrada deve gelar.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2015 às 21:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A mínima prevista é 1ºC, espero que chegues pelo menos ao 0ºC!



Vamos ver com nevoeiro não deve baixar assim muito! E está uma pouco de vento ainda que fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 22:08)

*6,0ºC* a temperatura começa a cair decentemente.
Com tanta humidade a geada vai ser mais que muita por todo o lado.
______

Seiça : *-2,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2015 às 22:25)

5,3ºC em Queluz, desde as 18h30 que tenho isto.


----------



## Prates (7 Jan 2015 às 22:25)

A minha mínima que tive de manhã já foi batida, já vai nos 3,6ºc e a descer a bom ritmo.
Céu limpo aqui por cima, mas no Tejo há muito nevoeiro e daqui não consigo ver a Ponte Vasco da Gama.


----------



## Garcia (7 Jan 2015 às 22:26)

por aqui, se o Auriol estiver certo, marca 11.5ºC.. mas certamente a parede onde ele se encontra está ainda a irradiar algum calor.. 

deixo-vos uma foto do pôr do sol de hoje.. as restantes colocarei no tópico do pôr do sol..


----------



## JoCa (7 Jan 2015 às 22:27)

Boa noite!
A temperatura máxima rondou os *6,5ºC* com nevoeiro praticamente o dia todo. Neste momento a temperatura actual é *3,5ºC* e *nevoeiro intenso*.
Foros de Amora, Seixal - Setúbal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 22:39)

Deixo aqui umas fotos do dia 5 Janeiro com nevoeiro sobre Lisboa:






















(fonte: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203437155431306&set=pcb.881272218560863&type=1&theater)


----------



## João Esteves (7 Jan 2015 às 22:52)

Boa Noite,

Hoje foi realmente um dia muito frio por aqui. A temperatura média do dia de hoje é neste momento de *4.3 ºC*.
A mínima foi de *1.7 ºC* às *10h15* e durante o dia, sempre com nevoeiro que praticamente nunca levantou, a temperatura chegou aos *4.7 ºC*.
No entanto a máxima do dia acabou por ser de *9.7 ºC*, sentidos logo às *00h* e a partir daí foi sempre a descer.

Neste momento,* 3.2 ºC* / *96%*, vento fraco de leste e *1035.5 hPa*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 22:56)

Em Alvalade está nevoeiro , bem visível nas cameras da *SPORT TV*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

*5,5ºC *


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jan 2015 às 23:20)

2,3°C e nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Bom, que dia com "calor" da Rússia , não esperava ter ás 9 e pouco da manhã pouco mais de 6º e a assistir a uma invasão de nevoeiro que ia subindo de Odivelas para cima, tive de manhã ir ao centro de Odivelas e com nevoeiro embora não muito cerrado, mas a manter a temperatura +- 5º no carro do meu pai, e já imaginava que teria de ir aos meus "postos" de observação porque estava a ver que no topo da serra da Amoreira estava limpo e isto poderia significar vistas únicas e raras por aqui,

bom alguém pediu como seria as vistas da Amoreira ? , pois aqui estão algumas, ainda no fim da manhã, como infelizmente ainda tenho trabalho apenas da parte da tarde, vou tendo as manhãs parcialmente livres ( quando não estou de volta dos meus xaruTTos ), ainda peguei num deles e dei um saltinho a Montemor tendo de atalhar por algum fora de estrada 

posto nº 1, Caneças       ( resolvi dar mais resolução ás fotos )

Montemor, parte da Amoreira,










apesar de para os lados de Sintra não haver nevoeiro cerrado, mas fica esta,






posto nº 2, virado a norte com parte de Loures em baixo,






Loures em baixo, e até onde a vista alcança,






um pormenor de um "nuvem" a surgir do nevoeiro, vê-se a formar na segunda imagem a cima,






outro ponto de observação, Montemor em baixo,






a descer para Montemor, com um "pouco" da serra da Amoreira visível,






vista da serra da Amoreira para onde moro e Arroja e seguintes que foi engolida pelo nevoeiro,






na vinda do trabalho para casa, nem era para a colocar, pois merecia uma melhor exposição, mas é tirada de um local NADA aconselhado a parar sequer quando mais montar tripé e ajustar exposisões, tinha de estar armado até aos dentes, e falo a sério,






bem a nível térmico quando tirei as fotos até nem estava frio relevante chegando a estar ameno, mas mais em baixo temperatura na casa dos 6º a 7 º, quando saí para o trabalho ( ou do pouco que ainda tenho ) pelas 14:00h tinha temperatura também na casa dos  6º - 7º pela CRIL e a chegar perto do Fonte-Nova em Benfica, algo quase inédito, quando saí perto das 20:00h frio como tudo e tinha 6º coisa que acho que nunca vi, pelo caminho e na passagem por onde tirei a foto atrás tinha 5º a a descer para Odivelas,

tenho neste momento uns impressionantes e acho que inéditos 2,9º;  87% e 1033mb, incrível que a máxima que ficou registada ficou-se pelos 10,1º  dado que não tenho protecção do sol,

deixei um pequeno alguidar com um pouco de agua para ver se congela, caso a temperatura baixe mais, coisa que não vejo por aqui há muitos anos, vamos a surpresa de manhã.


----------



## PDias (7 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

Boa noite,

 a máxima foi de 6,2ºC após o nevoeiro levantar por volta das 15.00H, agora o céu está limpo mas no horizonte vê-se o nevoeiro a avançar lá ao fundo vindo dos lados de Alenquer / Rio Tejo, não há vento e está -0,1ºC (mínima de hoje até agora)


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

Boa noite!
Dia memorável de facto hoje, com muito nevoeiro e neblina praticamente o dia todo provocando temperaturas nada normais por aqui... Já parecemos uma região transmontana ahah
Extremos de hoje: T. mínima de *3,5ºC *(atingida a meio da manha +/- 11h)
                               T. máxima de *7,7ºC *(às 16h)

Neste momento sigo com uns incríveis *3,8ºC*!!*  *Já é visível nevoeiro na zona da Damaia (a sul) e Loures/Odivelas (a norte). Mas é engraçado que onde me encontro o céu esta limpo e vê-se perfeitamente as estrelas...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

Em Sintra 7,5ºC calorão, obrigado altitude .


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2015 às 00:09)

Muito nevoeiro e 3,0ºC  humidade de 97% e pressão em subida 1034,7hPa

O chill está nos 0,8ºC


----------



## Prates (8 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

Tive uma ondulação engraçada na temperatura, baixou mais de 1 grau em 30 min, atingindo a mínima do dia (2,7 °c as 22h58) para depois subir novamente para os actuais 3,7°c.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2015 às 00:12)

Parece que o nevoeiro chegou à Amadora mas para chegar a Sintra está dificil! 3ºC por lá e 5ºC em Belas ainda e não há nevoeiro nenhum


----------



## Rachie (8 Jan 2015 às 00:21)

Ja estou deitada mas o meu namorado veio dizer q o nevoeiro é tao intenso que nao se vê o fundo da rua :O e que os aviões estão a subir a pique (percebe-se pelos motores)
Tivemos de ir a Lisboa e ao voltar pelas 22h da ponte só se via os pilares do cristo rei. Parecia envolto num manto mais intenso de nevoeiro


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

Boas! 

Mantém-se o denso nevoeiro por aqui, registo 3.3ºC. O nevoeiro não deve permitir uma grande descida da temperatura.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2015 às 01:44)

Em muito lenta descida com *3,0ºC*! 
Tou curioso em ver a mínima amanha...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2015 às 01:48)

Vitor TT disse:


> vista da serra da Amoreira para onde moro e Arroja e seguintes que foi engolida pelo nevoeiro,


Excelente Vitor TT!

A Arroja foi literalmente engolida pelo nevoeiro, mas consegui sempre ver, no meio da muita neblina, a Serra da Amoreira. Daqui para sul é que nada.
O pior ainda era a brisa que fez cair a temperatura.

Tenho um sensor à janela, num 2ºandar a marcar 4,1ºC. Nas últimas duas horas oscilou entre 3,9ºC e 4,8ºC.
Lisboa segue mais fria, com apenas 2ºC.
Caneças, aos 300m, segue com 6,7ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2015 às 02:31)

Agora sim o nevoeiro chegou aqui e esta muito rente ao solo 
A temperatura continua a baixar estando já nos 2,7°C e com um windchill de -1°C!


----------



## meteo (8 Jan 2015 às 02:56)

Já não vinha cá há algum tempo, mas hoje mais que se justifica  4,0 ºC na estação MeteoOeiras! Frio, muito frio.
De notar no Campo Grande hoje à hora de almoço um frio típico de Bragança!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2015 às 03:01)

Boa madrugada.

Dia *abismalmente* bom, o de ontem, verdadeiramente europeu, um orgulho, mas apenas a Este de Queluz. 

Por aqui, como extremos, *4,9ºC* / *13,7ºC*.

Por agora sigo com *5,4ºC*, uma temperatura que tem sido extremamente comum neste 2015. Seria bom que fosse sempre assim.

Humidade nos 70% e 1033 hPa de pressão.

---

Em destaque, o valor actual de *1,4ºC* na estação da Portela, em Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 03:15)

Vitor TT disse:


> bom alguém pediu como seria as vistas da Amoreira ? , pois aqui estão algumas, ainda no fim da manhã



  Ah grande Vitor! Espectacular reportagem como sempre, era mesmo isto que faltava. Parece uma paisagem desconhecida, quem não conhece nem faria ideia da imensa área urbana sob aquele manto e de tantas pessoas a tiritarem de frio nesta situação pouco comum para Lisboa.  belas imagens!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 03:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui umas fotos do dia 5 Janeiro com nevoeiro sobre Lisboa:



É uma sorte fantástica chegar ou partir de Lisboa com esta situação, captam-se vistas de beleza incrível. Só tive essa sorte uma vez, ao nascer do sol, ficou-me na memória (e nas fotos claro).
Obrigado por esta colectânea!


----------



## JoCa (8 Jan 2015 às 06:38)

bom dia!
Bastante frio e nevoeiro! Temperatura actual *1,2ºC.*
Foros de Amora, Seixal - Setúbal.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 07:21)

Boas,

T.minima: *3,5ºC*
T.actual: *4,5ºC*


----------



## Prates (8 Jan 2015 às 07:49)

Bom dia sigo com 1,6ºc e com nevoeiro.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2015 às 08:30)

Bom dia!
O dia amanhece com um nevoeiro muito cerrado e um frio de rachar. Estao apenas 2,2°C!  Sopra uma ligeira brisa que da a sensação de estarem -2°C...
De assinalar a minima registada que foi, para já, a mais baixa deste ano: *1,3°C *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2015 às 08:35)

Bom dia ao Forum!
Em Cascais os termómetro marcam uns agradáveis 4ºC, o sol já brilha!


----------



## Rachie (8 Jan 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia,
Hoje vim de carro de Cacilhas a Benfica e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Cacilhas / Almada - 4º
Entrada da 25 de Abril - 3º e nevoeiro quase cerrado
Na ponte - nevoeiro menos intenso que à entrada e continuou nos 3º
Saída da ponte - 2º e nevoeiro novamente mais intenso, mas menos que à entrada
Benfica - 1º 

Neste momento o nevoeiro parece que se vai dissipar rapidamente, mas tenho vista para o lado oposto a Monsanto. Lá deve estar ainda um belo cenário


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia. 2*C por Telheiras. Céu limpo


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2015 às 08:55)

Bom dia! 
Por Cabanas* +1,8ºC*, nevoeiro cerrado e vento fraco. Está frrrriiioo. 
A mínima foi de* +1,5ºC.*

O Dia de ontem foi épico, mínima ás 23H de *+2,7ºC* e máxima de *+5,9ºC* ás 14h45m.
O dia foi todo de nevoeiro.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2015 às 08:58)

Nevoeiro pelo Areeiro. Visibilidade inferior a 500 metros.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2015 às 09:16)

Nevoeiro em dissipação. Do Areeiro já se consegue avistar o aeroporto.


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2015 às 09:34)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/

Tomar - Valdonas (Com registo de -4.4ºC às 8:00h)
Frio, muito frio....

(Fiz printscreen mas não o consigo publicar)


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2015 às 09:53)

Aqui antes das 9h estavam 3.5ºC ,agora com a chegada do sol já subiu para os 6ºC
Hoje houve geada "aos montes", de salientar que tinha um vaso, a 1 metro de um telheiro, onde as folhas estavam todas congeladas.
Bonito de ver é o efeito que faz a oliveiras a deixaram cair as pingas de água, que descongelou.
O IPMA para Santarem previu de minina para esta noite passada de -1ºC.
Ontem a lareira esteve a bombar quase 12 horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2015 às 09:57)

1,8ºC de mínima em Queluz, provavelmente a mínima mais baixa de sempre na Davis (desde 2009) .


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2015 às 10:04)

Bom dia.
Ás 09:20 tinha 3,6ºC na minha varanda (valor que ainda se mantem).Penso que é a temperatura mais baixa deste ano a esta hora e aqui.


----------



## jorge1990 (8 Jan 2015 às 10:22)

Bom dia
Temperatura: *5.2ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *90%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1038 hPa*


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2015 às 10:24)

Boas

Mínima 1,5ºC

Agora 2,2ºC e nevoeiro mas a querer abrir a oeste

E novo record de pressão 1039,3hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2015 às 10:38)

Ice ice baby .


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2015 às 10:53)

Nevoeiro a ser varrido para este, neste momento o sol brilha com força num céu limpo...

Temperatura 3,3ºC e pressão 1039,5hpa


----------



## Reportorio (8 Jan 2015 às 10:58)

3.2ºC em Miratejo nevoeiro a dissipar.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2015 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Mínima de *0,1ºC*, depois de uma noite com nevoeiro cerrado.

Neste momento o nevoeiro continua intenso, com apenas *1,9ºC*.


----------



## fhff (8 Jan 2015 às 11:07)

Um dia atípico em Colares. O nevoeiro ficou por outras paragens mais interiores. Nevoeiro no interior (pela Merceana, Alenquer, estavam 0,5ºC às 8:00) e em Colares um sol radioso e 8ºC!


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2015 às 11:23)

minima de *0.6ºC*
actual de ainda *3.9ºC*


----------



## MontijoCity (8 Jan 2015 às 11:42)

0,5 no Montijo às 8 da manhã... foi o dia que senti mais frio. Por agora continua nevoeiro e a temperatura pouco subiu.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2015 às 11:45)

Não é todos os anos que isto acontece aqui.

Arroja, Odivelas. 142m.
9h45


----------



## PDias (8 Jan 2015 às 11:45)

Bom dia. 
aqui a mínima foi de -1,6ºC (por volta das 07.00H), o nevoeiro aqui não chegou, ficou só pelas zonas baixas, havia mais frio e geada aqui em cima do que lá em baixo na Merceana, agora estão 6,8ºC com sol.

Geada hoje de manhã:













E o nevoeiro nas zonas baixas:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2015 às 12:00)

Boas,

Por qui mínima de *0,2ºC**. Hoje, se ocorreu nevoeiro, rapidamente dissipou, apenas permanece uma neblina muito ténue.

*O sensor "in" registou *-0,4ºC*, estava colocado num vaso, estranhei registar uma temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2015 às 12:16)

Minima de *1,2ºC* na Amadora, uma temperatura que não via há anos! Coitadas das pessoas que foram trabalhar às 8h.
Por enquanto o nevoeiro tenta dissipar-se na Amadora mas continua e deve ainda estar muito frio...

Aqui em Belas céu limpo e bastante calor, provavelmente o nevoeiro nem chegou! *12ºC vs 5ºC* da Amadora!


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2015 às 12:35)

Às 8H00 estava 1,3º no Fogueteiro, com nevoeiro. Aqui por Lisboa ficou sol logo pela manhã, e com isso esperava eu uma subida significativa da temperatura, mas não, na rua a esta hora está gélido, o ar está mesmo muito frio... curioso pela máxima de hoje... é para termos uma ideia do que é um dia normal de inverno por essa Europa fora... e claro, nem falo dos países e cidades mais frios...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 13:16)

Mínima de -1.1 graus no Pisao esperava menos, logo coloco fotos.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2015 às 13:23)

Bom dia.

Desagradavelmente, o frio está literalmente de costas voltadas para estas bandas. A mínima acabou por permanecer nos *4,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,0ºC  e 35% de humidade, com vento, em geral fraco, do quadrante Este.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2015 às 13:51)

Dia de sol mas o frio permanece a superficial estão 9,7ºC vai subindo aos poucos


----------



## amando96 (8 Jan 2015 às 14:03)

Deixo aqui uma foto do nevoeiro para os lados de Almada.







http://amando-filipe.com/photo/


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2015 às 15:12)

sigo com 16,6ºC actuais
ás 9 h da manha estavam 3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2015 às 16:31)

Bem, quando apareceu o sol ia morrendo carbonizado, máxima de 13,1ºC em Queluz, aqui em Sintra 15,0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 16:58)

amando96 disse:


> Deixo aqui uma foto do nevoeiro para os lados de Almada.



Magnífica!

O nevoeiro estava bastante alto desta vez, não "rastejava" sobre o rio, mas ocultou o Cristo-Rei, portanto parece situar-se entre os 100m e os 250m. Muito bom apanhado!


----------



## João Esteves (8 Jan 2015 às 17:14)

Boa Tarde,

Esta manhã atingiu-se a mínima mais fria deste Inverno aqui, com *1.0 ºC*.
A máxima foi já de *10.7 ºC*, há cerca de meia hora atrás, porque ao contrário de ontem, hoje o nevoeiro levantou.

Neste momento,* 10.3 ºC* / *76%*, vento fraco do quadrante norte e *1039.8 hPa*.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2015 às 18:04)

maxima de *13.3ºC*
actual de *10.3ºC*
pressão já nos *1040.2 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

*9,7ºC* e algum vento


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 18:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mínima de -1.1 graus no Pisao esperava menos, logo coloco fotos.



A diferença  das t.minimas entre o Pisão(-1,1ºC) e Alcabideche(3,5ºC) foi quase 4ºC, nada de outro mundo, o que foi realmente intressante foi sair de casa com 6,6ºC e chegar ao Pisão e estar -0,8ºC, a temperatura registada pelo carro caiu para o 1ºC. 
Muito frio, bom para acordar. 

Seguem algumas fotos:






















Caiu no chão.




Quando saí do local


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 19:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> A diferença das t.minimas entre o Pisão(-1,1ºC) e Alcabideche(3,5ºC) foi quase 4ºC, nada de outro mundo, o que foi realmente intressante foi sair de casa com 6,6ºC e chegar ao Pisão e estar -0,8ºC, a temperatura registada pelo carro caiu para o 1ºC.
> Muito frio, bom para acordar.
> 
> Seguem algumas fotos:



É um lugar ímpar no nosso concelho, o verdadeiro congelador de Cascais.  Parabéns pelo contínuo (e corajoso) trabalho de estudo, esse também ímpar!


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

Boas!

Hoje o nevoeiro levantou mais cedo do que ontem, mesmo assim esteve um dia frio. Por aqui a mínima foi de 1.5ºC, o nevoeiro não deixou a temperatura descer mais. 

Neste momento registo 7ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2015 às 19:23)

Dia bem mais ameno que o de ontem por aqui!
Mínima:1,5ºC
Máxima: 13,2ºC

Rajada máxima:23km/h

Agora sigo com 10,6ºC, 75%Hr, *1040,0hpa *e vento quase nulo


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

Céu limpo ou quase em Carcavelos. Neblina bastante mais leve do que ontem, já permitindo ver a Arrábida. Continua a ondulação de fundo que faz as delícias dos surfistas e amanhã ainda será melhor.









Ocaso perfeito sobre o horizonte do oceano com neblina quanto baste para pintar o disco solar sem o deformar muito:


----------



## LuisFilipe006 (8 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

Boas!
Aqui por Sacavem a partir do meio da manhã passamos a ter sol o tempo ficou limpo a temperatura não passou dos 11ºC a minima da ultima madrugada foi 2.2ºC, agora estão 7.9ºC e o ceu esta limpo com boa visiblidade.


----------



## Prates (8 Jan 2015 às 20:04)

Hoje de manhã tirei umas fotos no caminho de casa para o trabalho.




Vista para Oeste, onde me encontrava (acima dos 100 metros de altitude) céu limpo mais para baixo muito nevoeiro.




Vista para SE, com o Sol a nascer à minha esquerda e vê-se muito nevoeiro ao longo do Tejo.




A rua estava completamente molhada como se tivesse chovido e os carros com alguma geada em cima. (Temperatura de 1,6ºc)




Aqui na zona de Alpriate - Vialonga (altitude 0 metros) nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura de 3,5ºc parecia outro mundo, foto a conduzir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2015 às 20:36)

Mesmo apesar da minima de *1,2ºC *na Amadora às 10h já não havia nevoeiro e consegui chegar aos* 15ºC* de máxima às 15h nada mau! Estava céu limpo lindo e sendo bastante alta via-se quase toda a Lisboa envolta de neblina. 

Agora estejam atentos aos barometros! 1040 hPa já chegaram


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Agora estejam atentos aos barometros! 1040 hPa já chegaram



1045,5 em Bragança às 19h; 1045,3 em Chaves e Vila Real!










Os 1034,8 hPa de Portalegre estão mal calibrados, não é possível a isóbara dos 1036 entrar só ali, teria de estar uma ventania de Leste pelo gradiente em relação a Castelo Branco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> É um lugar ímpar no nosso concelho, o verdadeiro congelador de Cascais.  Parabéns pelo contínuo (e corajoso) trabalho de estudo, esse também ímpar!



É um sitio que merece a visita, em manhãs como esta, alias, basta fazer a estrada do pisão, para ver a temperatura a cair de uma maneira brutal.
Obrigado, quanto ao termo corajoso, aceito-o, por exemplo, ontem fui instalar o sensor às 19horas.
________

Por aqui, a noite de hoje nada tem a ver com a de ontem, vento moderado a forte, humidade muito baixa.
A temperatura segue nos *9,7ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2015 às 21:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> A diferença  das t.minimas entre o Pisão(-1,1ºC) e Alcabideche(3,5ºC) foi quase 4ºC, nada de outro mundo, o que foi realmente intressante foi sair de casa com 6,6ºC e chegar ao Pisão e estar -0,8ºC, a temperatura registada pelo carro caiu para o 1ºC.
> Muito frio, bom para acordar.
> 
> Seguem algumas fotos:


Parece que esse termómetro é como os meus em que o sensor interior regista geralmente uma temperatura mais baixa que o exterior exposto ao livre ou num rs
Não deixa de ser estranho, embora me tenhas dito para desprezar este facto.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 21:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Parece que esse termómetro é como os meus em que o sensor interior regista geralmente uma temperatura mais baixa que o exterior exposto ao livre ou num rs
> Não deixa de ser estranho, embora me tenhas dito para desprezar este facto.



No meu caso é normal que isso tenha acontecido, o termometro esteve no chão, coberto por plasticos (que gelaram).


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2015 às 23:13)

*1041,0hpa* cada vez mais record!!

8,2ºc está vento não está a baixar muito hoje


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

por aqui *1.2ºC*
pressão de *1042.7 hPa*


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

Boas!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão registo 2.6ºC, se o nevoeiro não aparecer devo chegar aos negativos durante a madrugada.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Tive um registo na noite passada de uns   0,4º coisa muito rara por aqui, ás 9 e pouco da manhã tinha uns ainda "quentes" 4,8º e 89% a pressão já a rondar os 1038 mb

temperatura ao longo do dia "normal" para a época

a pouco tinha 6,8º 72% e 1039 mb

de sexta para sábado vou estar no lado de lá do Tejo  vamos ver que temperaturas apanho.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Jan 2015 às 01:10)

Hoje já foi um dia com a temperatura máxima mais normal para a época, fruto do nevoeiro que se dissipou rapidamente.
Mínima muito invulgar de 1,3ºC mas uma máxima já mais agradável de 13,1ºC!
Neste momento sigo com *6,1ºC* e em descida lenta, com 75% de HR e *1041 hPa* de pressão!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2015 às 01:51)

Boa madrugada!

Por agora o meu sensor marca *0.9ºC*, já bastante geada nas superfícies, principalmente nos carros.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2015 às 04:30)

Boa madrugada!

Cerca das 3:00, era este o cenário visível na maioria dos veículos no Pinhal Novo. A temperatura era de aproximadamente *1ºC*.







40 minutos depois, já em Mira-Sintra, a temperatura era de 9,2ºC. 

Por agora já desceu um pouco, encontrando-se nos 8,1ºC.

Destaque para os *1040 hPa* de pressão, com 45% de humidade.

Ontem: *4,1ºC* / *15,0ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2015 às 08:37)

minima de *-1.9ºC*, muita geada
cheguei agora a Lisboa, que vou fazer um exame hoje e amanhã de manhã, portanto só estarei de volta à Fajarda amanhã à tarde


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2015 às 08:46)

Bom dia! Temperatura mínima de *+1,1ºC*! Geada essencialmente nos carros. 
Temperatura actual* +2,2ºC*. Hoje está um belo dia de Sol!


----------



## Geopower (9 Jan 2015 às 08:54)

Bom dia. 7¤C em Telheiras. Céu limpo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Jan 2015 às 09:15)

Bom dia
Ontem de manhã cheguei ao tribunal de Monsanto e o termómetro do carro marcava 2ºC 
Sim, é verdade, este Inverno ainda não choveu nada de digno de nota. A precipitação ocorreu na transição do Verão para Outono e durante o Outono. Mas então há quando tempo não tinhamos um Dezembro seco? Já há um par de anos portanto até estou a achar uma certa piada a este inicio de Inverno seco e frio 
Agora aqui no Marques a minha Auriol marca 8º e o céu está azul.



david 6 disse:


> ... vou fazer um exame hoje e amanhã de manhã ...



All the best and ... break a leg


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Muita geada aqui hoje, que ainda perdura nos sítios mais abrigados, voltei hoje às mínimas negativas com *-1.1ºC*.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Vai-se o nevoeiro... Volta a geada em força!
Mínima de 4º na zona alta de Benfica, certamente menos nas zonas baixas, dada a cobertura de geada, inclusive nos telhados das casas baixas para o lado da Pontinha.






Mais algumas fotos estão no tópico das geadas.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2015 às 10:54)

rozzo disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Vai-se o nevoeiro... Volta a geada em força!
> Mínima de 4º na zona alta de Benfica, certamente menos nas zonas baixas, dada a cobertura de geada, inclusive nos telhados das casas baixas para o lado da Pontinha.



Perto das 10h a encosta norte da Pontinha virada para Odivelas (e portanto à sombra) mantinha uma bela camada de geada bem visível da CRIL.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2015 às 10:58)

*1042,2 hpa* é o recorde de sempre até agora por Queluz desde que tenho registos (Janeiro 2007).


----------



## Tufao André (9 Jan 2015 às 12:10)

Por aqui mínima de *4,1ºC*!
Dia mais seco ao contrario dos anteriores com a humidade a rondar os 45%.
T.actual: 13,7ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2015 às 12:42)

Boas

Mínima de 3,4ºC

Pressão máxima e histórica na minha estação *1043,0hPa  *(10:47)

Agora céu limpo vento fraco de NW e temperatura de 12,3ºC a pressão está nos 1041,3hPa


----------



## João Esteves (9 Jan 2015 às 15:58)

Boa Tarde,

Belo dia de sol com a temperatura a fazer-se sentir bastante mais elevada do que nos últimos dias.
Esta noite a mínima ficou-se pelos *6.1* ºC às *3h30* e neste momento a máxima já chegou aos *15.3 ºC* (e ainda pode subir qualquer coisa...).

Neste momento,* 15.3 ºC* / *51%*, vento fraco de NE e *1041.2 hPa*. No entanto esta manhã registou-se um valor máximo de pressão atmosférica de *1044.2 hPa* às *10h45*.

Bom Fim de Semana !


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 16:13)

Os extremos de pressão atingidos esta manhã nas estações do IPMA do litoral centro:


----------



## jorge1990 (9 Jan 2015 às 16:57)

Boas
Temperatura: *12.0ºC* (mais "quentinho" em relação aos últimos dias).
Humidade Relativa: *63%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1040* hPa (máxima *1043** hPa)
***_Valor mais alto registado desde que tenho a estação (adquirida em 2010)._


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2015 às 20:00)

Minima: *6,4ºC* | Máxima: *17,6ºC *às 16h já estava muito bom!
Pressão: *1042,5 hPa* - Recorde até agora 
Vento?...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2015 às 20:03)

Novo máximo histórico para Lisboa! 




De salientar os alertas laranjas de nevoeiro para o Norte, algo raro!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2015 às 21:10)

Boas

Temperatura actual de *7,7ºC* e pressão de... 1040.5hPa !


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Jan 2015 às 23:02)

Lagoa de Óbidos esta manhã pelas 08h com - 1,5 graus..


----------



## Tufao André (10 Jan 2015 às 00:09)

Noite bem mais amena hoje! Sigo ainda com 9,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

Boa noite!

Mais uma noite gelada em perspectiva por aqui, por agora 2.4ºC, provavelmente terei mais uma mínima negativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2015 às 03:12)

*9,4ºC* e vento moderado.
_____

Ontem de manhã(9-1-15) soube que houve um acidente perto de Ourem devido a formação de gelo na estrada, o gelo era tanto que a GNR de Ourém cortou a via.Olhando para as ultimas t.minimas de Seiça, é normal que tal aconteça. 
A fonte é minha, dado que no meu actual trabalho tenho acesso a essa informação.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2015 às 06:20)

Ontem dia 9, ondulação surfável nos baixios do Bugio na barra do Tejo, com cristas sopradas pelo vento leste que em certas alturas era moderado localmente. Arrábida quase oculta pela espessa neblina mas a Caparica perfeitamente visível com grande detalhe (Vêem-se na foto original pessoas na praia).





Poente idêntico ao do dia anterior, menos neblina, já não filtrou o suficiente de modo a obter cores no disco solar:


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2015 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Mais uma mínima fresca por aqui, *+0,8ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2015 às 10:23)

Bom  dia!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão registei *-0.6ºC* de mínima, por agora muito Sol e a geada já lá vai.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2015 às 10:34)

Boas,

Regressaram as noites com vento moderado, resultado, minimas mais altas.
T.minima: *8,7ºC
___________
*
Boa sequência de minimas baixas em Seiça e Tomar, tem sido um "luta" bem renhida.






Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITOMAR232#history
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2015 às 11:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Regressaram as noites com vento moderado, resultado, minimas mais altas.
> T.minima: *8,7ºC
> ...



Médias verdadeiramente impressionantes ! A estabilidade atmosférica tem dado um contributo enorme para esta manutenção de valores.

Veremos com que média acabarão o mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2015 às 12:14)

*14,5ºC*
Belo dia, mais um.* 
_________
*
Daniel, ontem as duas estações registaram uma amplitude térmica na ordem dos 24ºC! É muita fruta, valor espectacular.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

Dia mais quente.. 
varanda norte 15,9 graus
Varanda sul 19,2 graus.. e continua a subir!


----------



## PDias (10 Jan 2015 às 14:00)

Bom dia,

ontem por aqui a mínima foi de 0,4ºC com geada ligeira, mas nas partes mais baixas havia muita, a máxima foi de 14,3ºC.
Hoje a mínima foi de 1,6ºC e agora estão 14,4ºC com céu limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jan 2015 às 15:19)

Boas por aqui mínima de -1 a. Maxima de ontem foi de 20.3 a. Máxima. De hoje foi de 21 por agora 16.6


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2015 às 16:01)

Minima: *7,2ºC*
Temperaturas continuam a subir, atuais* 16,9ºC *
Pressão na ordem dos 1033 hPa, vento fraco continua.

Repara-se onde anda o nevoeiro e o porque do alerta laranja, nevoeiro ainda persiste em Trás-os-Montes enquanto que o resto do pais já ultrapassa os 15ºC










Dia de cirrus por aqui


----------



## jorge1990 (10 Jan 2015 às 17:21)

Boas
Temperatura: *10.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *69%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1032 hPa*


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2015 às 18:08)

Boas!

Dia agradável de Sol com algumas nuvens altas. 

A média das minhas mínimas deste mês até ao momento é de -0.58ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2015 às 19:12)

Mais um excelente dia de sol, com a temperatura a rondar os 20ºC
Também foi mais uma noite de geada.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2015 às 23:43)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *3,3ºC*

Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Mínima: *0,4ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

Hoje ida a margem sul do Tejo e claro report do dia, da qual nada de relevante se passou, excepto apresentar um dia ligeiramente morno enquanto o sol brilhou, e umas nuvenzitas a sujar o céu,

de um miradouro na Fonte da Telha,

















da lagoa de Albufeira,






praia do Meco,






num acesso um pouco mais abaixo do Meco,






e por fim cabo Espichel,






as temperaturas ( marcadas no carro ) rondaram os 13º - 14º enquanto houve sol, depois foram reduzindo até os 8º na margem da lagoa de Albufeira já na vinda e já noite, começando a subir para os 12º -13º quando chego a "civilização".


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2015 às 01:04)

*5.9ºC* por aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2015 às 01:40)

18,8ºC de máxima na Amadora, nada mau


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2015 às 02:01)

Boa noite!

Noite bem mais quente do que as anteriores por aqui, por agora ainda registo 5.8ºC, devido à brisa que se faz sentir e à existência de alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 02:12)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje ida a margem sul do Tejo e claro report do dia, da qual nada de relevante se passou, excepto apresentar um dia ligeiramente morno enquanto o sol brilhou, e umas nuvenzitas a sujar o céu,



 esplêndidas vistas, claro! Que belas imagens das praias tiradas da arriba! Fabulosa a imponência do Cabo, aliás é quase da mesma altitude que a Roca, tenho de ir aí visitá-lo, há dezenas de anos que não vou lá.

Interessante cruzar as vistas daí com as que se tinham daqui de Carcavelos, notando em primeiro lugar que a neblina que bloqueava a vista nos dois sentidos se situava sobre a água!
Portanto bate certo, se daí mal vias a costa do sol, eu daqui mal via o Cabo:





Olha que as "nuvenzitas" até eram bem bonitas, com irisações e tudo 





e criaram um belo poente, todas vinham de sul e progrediam até rapidamente:





Por duas vezes o sol apareceu numa nesga:









Mas depois o ocaso ficou mesmo oculto, ainda apareceram uns vermelhos longínquos:


----------



## Thomar (11 Jan 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia!
Temperatura mínima claramente mais alta hoje e a mais alta deste ano, *+5,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Minima: *9,0ºC*
Actual: *12,6ºC*

Dia mais fresco que ontem devido ao vento moderado a forte.
_____

Geada no 2º local de seguimento, já vai em 29 dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2015 às 11:05)

Ontem, Seiça teve mais uma amplitude  térmica daquelas...
Extremos térmicos:  *-4,8ºC* / *20,3ºC  
*
A minima de hoje (madrugada) foi positiva 0,2ºC, tendo em conta que as inversões da proxima madrugada vão se intensifcar, o valor deve ser batido ainda hoje e dar continuidade a sequencia de minimas negativas,vamos ver.


----------



## PDias (11 Jan 2015 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

a mínima foi de 7,0ºC, agora estão 11,3ºC com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2015 às 11:25)

Boas

Mínima de 8,0ºC

Agora céu limpo o vento é nulo e estão 13,4ºC quase um dia de Primavera


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2015 às 11:42)

Vento fraco e 14,7 ºC.

Mínima de 9,9 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2015 às 11:45)

A título de curiosidade, até ontem, a média de mínimas em Moscavide era de 4,3 ºC desde o dia 01/01.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2015 às 13:16)

O vento acabou por cair, dia bem ameno *15,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2015 às 13:17)

Estão agora uns bem amenos 16,1ºC, 56%Hr, 1032,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Prates (11 Jan 2015 às 13:30)

Estou com 18,3 °c e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2015 às 14:29)

minima de *0.3ºC*
actual de *16.9ºC *e céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2015 às 14:37)

Pelo Palácio Pena hoje de manhã, muito sol e nenhum/pouco vento.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

Belo dia de Primavera!! estão 18,3ºC sem vento nenhum


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 16:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pelo Palácio Pena hoje de manhã, muito sol e nenhum/pouco vento.



Bem bonita e luminosa foto! 

Uma barra de neblina espessa no horizonte, mas só aí, interessante. Situa-se antes de Peniche. E ainda lá mais ao longe os topos das nuvens que chegaram ao norte com alguma precipitação.
A Pena é um dos melhores pontos de observação desta região, que _pena_, mais uma vez, não ser aproveitada meteorologicamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

Boas tardes,

T.actual: *12,6ºC
__________
*
Fotos tiradas esta tarde aqui ao lado, Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais.

*Pisão de Cima*











*Vale de Porto-Covô*





*




*


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 17:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos tiradas esta tarde aqui ao lado, Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais.
> 
> *Pisão de Cima*



É mesmo bonita essa área, consegue dar-nos paisagens como se estivéssemos bem longe das grandes áreas urbanas e no entanto é apenas um oásis...

Fotos muito boas, gosto imenso especialmente da primeira!


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2015 às 18:13)

Boas!

Dia de Primavera por aqui, a mínima da noite passada registada por aqui foi de 2.3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

maxima de *17.5ºC*
actual de *13.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

StormRic disse:


> É mesmo bonita essa área, consegue dar-nos paisagens como se estivéssemos bem longe das grandes áreas urbanas e no entanto é apenas um oásis...
> 
> Fotos muito boas, gosto imenso especialmente da primeira!



Sem dúvida StormRic, é uma zona mesmo tranquila para passear/andar de _bike_(como foi o caso), a CMC tem feito um bom trabalho na zona , ainda hoje vi que os trilhos foram melhorados (colocaram mais gravilha).

*11,8ºC* vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 21:42)

Depois de um dia com neblina e algumas nuvens médias e altas de manhã que despareceram para a tarde, mais um poente semelhante aos de vários outros dias "anticiclónicos".

Antes de o sol baixar até alguns graus acima do horizonte, o aspecto é quase sempre o mesmo. Note-se o contraste de massas de água diferentes pelo efeito do vento local ou mesmo pelo seu movimento e temperatura, visível na esteira do reflexo interrompida.






Afinal estavam lá nuvens baixas disfarçadas pela neblina no horizonte, típica situação de anticiclone, em todas as estações:





Mas a barreira de nuvens era esparsa. Apareceu um ligeiro raio verde quando o bordo superior do disco solar estava prestes a ocultar-se pela banda mais espessa de estratus:





Já ao crepúsculo, Vénus e Mercúrio no seu encontro que tem sido habitual nos últimos dias:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2015 às 21:47)

Temperatura estável: *11,4ºC*


----------



## Rachie (11 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

Boa noite.
Com muitaaaaa sorte hoje comprei a estação do aldi que apareceu antes do natal (nem ia a procura dela, tinha visto no dia de lançamento uma loja mas nao havia, pensei que Ja nao encontrava).

Assim ha pouco marcava 8.9 com 89% de humidade. Tenho de ver se o sensor exterior está bem onde o pus comparando com outras estações ou ate com o sensor auriol.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2015 às 03:59)

Por aqui 2.1°C

Ps: não me perguntei como mas a minha estação está a prever queda de neve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 08:27)

Bom dia ao forum!
Já por Cascais, o sol brilha e a temperatura ronda os 7ºC...

Boa semana de trabalho a todos!


----------



## Geopower (12 Jan 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Céu limpo em Telheiras. 8* C.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2015 às 13:33)

minima de *0.6ºC*
actual de *15.3ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Jan 2015 às 16:27)

Boa tarde,
Há pouco, cerca das 15h30m em Monsanto um dia de Primavera radioso, sem vento e um agradável sol sem ser quente de mais e a fazer Lisboa brilhar . O termómetro do carro marcava 17º.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 16:38)

Boas tardes
Um dia de primavera aqui em Carcavelos! Muito sol mas também muita neblina. Vento nulo!
Céu limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas muito longe no horizonte de terra (sueste) que têm vindo a aproximar-se (como consta na previsão do IPMA). Essas nuvens deslocam-se de sul-sudoeste.

Destaque para a magnífica ondulação de fundo que chega à praia em ondas muito bem formadas e mar quase espelhado. Surfistas e bodyboarders correm, literalmente, para a praia assim que podem.

A neblina bloqueia todo o horizonte, não se vê o Cabo, mal se vêem a Caparica e Cascais, e está mesmo infiltrada por todo o lado.

No topo do "bolo": calor! Mínima de 12º e máxima na varanda de vinte e muitos...

No entanto as máximas hoje registadas pelo IPMA não devem atingir os valores primaveris de ontem:









hoje às 15h:


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 18:04)

Condições óptimas para...


Começou algum vento fraco de oeste.
A barra de nuvens altas continua a aproximar-se e substituiu-se ao horizonte do oceano para ocultar o sol antes do ocaso:









e não houve cores bonitas hoje, ou quase...


----------



## João Esteves (12 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

Boa Tarde,

Dia agradável com a temperatura a chegar aos *15.9 ºC*.
Neste momento, *13.8 ºC / 68 %*, com vento fraco de* NW* e *1029.2 hPa*.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2015 às 19:02)

Boas noites,

T.actual: *9,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2015 às 21:00)

*5.8ºC* por aqui
vou agora para Lisboa


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

Máxima de* 18,9ºC* mais um dia para despir o casaco à tarde e quase ficar de manga curta ao sol! 

_*Off-topic*_
Para quem é apreciador dos boletins climatológicos, finalmente chegou o de Dezembro e o de final de ano!
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...SIyJmu/cli_20141201_20141231_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ypDKSf/cli_20140101_20141231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2015 às 21:19)

*8,6ºC
____________*

Novamente geada no 2º local de seguimento, sequência incrivel, 30ª geada da temporada.
Entretanto vai parar por uns bons dias, devido ao vento/nebulosidade/precipitação.


----------



## Prates (12 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

Boa noite, tive mínima de 7°c às 9h13 da manhã (provavelmente o nevoeiro subiu até cá acima) e máxima de 17,3 °c às 14h42. De momento sigo com 10,7°c.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jan 2015 às 09:54)

Bom dia. Manhã começou com sol no Areeiro. Mas neste momento nevoeiro denso. Visibilidade inferior  a 500 m.


----------



## Rachie (13 Jan 2015 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,

Por Almada de manhã estava algum nevoeiro bastante húmido, também esteve algum em Benfica mas depois ficou simplesmente nublado.
Neste momento céu bastante nublado, mas ainda se vê pedaços de ceu. Não sei precisar a temperatura mas não está desagradável.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2015 às 13:38)

Boas!

Por aqui o céu tem vindo a ficar progressivamente mais nublado, se era quase limpo de manhã agora vai ganhando tons brancos e cinzentos.

A mínima por aqui foi 3.4ºC, o valor mais alto do mês até ao momento.


----------



## João Esteves (13 Jan 2015 às 17:39)

Boa Tarde,

Esta noite, mínima de *6.4 ºC* (já pela manhã) e durante o dia máxima de *14.7 ºC*. Manhã com algum nevoeiro que cedo abriu.
Agora céu parcialmente nublado, *13.4 ºC* / *80%*, vento fraco a moderado de *W / NW* e *1027.1* hPa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2015 às 18:11)

Por aqui de manha tivemos a presença do sol, já a tarde foi marcada essencialmente por alguma nebulosidade. Já se nota que o tempo está para mudar, já começo a acreditar na possibilidade de chuva, agora resta-nos esperar para ver a sua persistência.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Máxima: *15,7ºC* | MInima: *7,2ºC *
Apesar de estar mais frio que os outros dias, a nebulosidade que se manteve desde a hora de almoço parece que diminui muito a sensação de frio! Chuviscos parecem querer chegar à capital


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Jan 2015 às 20:14)

Boa tarde,
Final de tarde muito diferente do de ontem. Humidade no ar, céu muito nublado e a escurecer bem depressa. Ás 17h na Avenida da Liberdade 13ºC.  Assim:


----------



## Rachie (13 Jan 2015 às 20:44)

E por aqui a minha novissima estação do aldi diz o seguinte 






Quanto à previsão alterna entre nublado e chuva. Nao se decide


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Jan 2015 às 20:50)

Ja chove aqui pela praia del rey.. chuvinha fraca e ja acumula pelo chão!

Edit: ja começa a engrossar!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2015 às 20:54)

Boas noites

Minima: *7,0ºC*

Inversão espectacular no Pisão, minima de *-1,2ºC*, junto ao solo (literalmente) a minima foi aos *-5,6ºC*, a geada desta madrugada deve ter sido bem forte, infelizmente só deu para ir recolher o sensor esta tarde.
Assim que as noites frias regressarem, volto a colocar o material na zona.


----------



## Candy (13 Jan 2015 às 21:04)

Boas, 
Por cá estamos com chuva miudinha há mais de meia hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2015 às 21:59)

Já chuvisca.


----------



## Garcia (13 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

por aqui já chuviscou, mas agora parou..

a Auriol diz que está 12.6ºC lá fora.. 

uma foto tirada à pouco..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

Começa a chover em Carcavelos! O bom é que o frio se foi... e ainda bem... a conta do gás já promete!


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2015 às 23:31)

chuvisca em Lisboa


----------



## Geopower (13 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

Já chuviscou por Telheiras. Mas já parou


----------



## Prates (13 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

Boa noite, sigo com 12,8°c.
Extremos de hoje: Temp. Min. :6,9°c às 8h29.
Temp. Máx. : 16°c às 13h51.
Edit: chove neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

Boas!

O frio dos primeiros dias do mês já lá vai, por agora 11.7ºC, que calor. 

Amanha vou para Bragança.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Jan 2015 às 00:31)

Praia del Rey 13 graus.. que bafo quente


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2015 às 00:35)

chuva fraca em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 00:43)

já choveu! Uma miséria mas já escorre pelas ruas! Começou às 22h na serra de Sintra, e pelas 22:30 o chuvisco era intenso e já molhava e pingava por todo o lado. No Estoril molhou muito bem mesmo assim com aqui em Carcavelos.

Claro que tive de ir celebrar a primeira chuva do ano a Sintra. Ao pôr-do-sol quase não havia vento no Castelo, céu estriado de nuvens médias e altas, via-se neblina nas zonas baixas, Lisboa, Tejo, margem sul. Apesar disso a visibilidade era boa, avistando-se de Montejunto à Arrábida.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 00:50)

MSantos disse:


> Amanha vou para Bragança.



Será que vai nevar? Não é impossível, no fim de semana.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 00:53)

Garcia disse:


> uma foto tirada à pouco..



Boa foto, bem captada a nesga de luz debaixo do tapete de nuvens. Era este céu com ondulações que se via também de Sintra.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> Será que vai nevar? Não é impossível, no fim de semana.


Espero que sim! ... Mas estas entradas com ar frio mas de origem Atlântica normalmente não são muito boas, pois o frio e a precipitação muitas vezes não coincidem no tempo e no espaço. Para ver pelo menos uns flocos deve dar, não acredito é em grandes acumulações, mas logo se verá (espero estar errado e possa haver um nevão). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Voltando ao tema do tópico, por aqui já ocorreu alguma precipitação, sob a forma de chuvisco, registo 11.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 06:27)

Para dar uma ideia da neblina de ontem, vista do Castelo dos Mouros.
O poente farrusco, isto foi o mais próximo que se viu do pôr-do-sol:





Três exemplos de como a neblina separava os vários planos de uma perspectiva comprimida da paisagem.
Visibilidade até pelo menos 50 Km (Sintra - Palmela):





Serra de S.Luís (Arrábida) ao fundo.





Monsanto e urbanizações de Alfragide e Serra de Carnaxide do lado direito:


----------



## Geopower (14 Jan 2015 às 08:45)

Bom dia. 11°C em Telheiras. Céu pouco nublado. A manhã menos fria das últimas semanas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Jan 2015 às 09:03)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu com bastantes nuvens mas sem vento. A Auriol marca 12º. O ar parece bastante húmido.


----------



## PDias (14 Jan 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

aqui a mínima foi de 7,3ºC, ontem à noite e durante a madrugada ainda caíram alguns chuviscos, de manhã havia algum nevoeiro nas zonas baixas e agora estão 11,6ºC com céu nublado.


----------



## João Esteves (14 Jan 2015 às 11:40)

Bom Dia,

Esta noite, uma escaldante mínima de *11.1 ºC*, a mais alta deste ano até ao momento.
Agora céu muito nublado, *11.8 ºC* / *93%*, vento fraco de* E / SE* e *1029.2* hPa.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Jan 2015 às 11:45)

Boas.. a minima aqui nas Caldas foi de 12,4 graus e agora está nos 15,1 graus.
Ceu com algumas nuvens e sol
Vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jan 2015 às 12:01)

Mínima de 10.7ºC. Manhã de nevoeiro com uma temperatura de 12ºC, já não estava habituado a este nevoeiro "morno".

De momento céu nublado e 15.6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2015 às 12:55)

A manha de hoje foi marcada por nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, apesar da temperatura amena, estando agora a começar a dissipar-se.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

trouxe a estação do lidl auriol, para Lisboa, mesmo sem protecção e perto da parede ela indica 14.2ºC lá fora, se for ver as outras estações em Lisboa, estão +ou- parecidas


----------



## Prates (14 Jan 2015 às 13:52)

No sítio onde moro continua nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 14:16)

Boas,

Neste momento, em Cascais (centro da vila) sigo com 16ºC
Apesar de alguma nuvens e bastante sol.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Jan 2015 às 16:14)

Boas a todos!
Por estes dias tem estado bastante frio com temperaturas que chegaram a registar valores negativos durante a madrugada e de manhã.
Mas hoje esteve uma manhã bem mais quente já que na madrugada finalmente chuviscou!


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 16:24)

Boas tardes

Céu nublado de manhã por nuvens médias e altas e algumas baixas dispersas, tudo ainda relacionado com a frente que quase se imobilizou enquanto se vai dissipando. Nascente cinzento apesar de haver algumas abertas.
Para a tarde muito sol, todas as nuvens afastadas para o horizonte. Vento fraco ou nulo. Alguma neblina mas tem vindo a diminuir. Nuvens baixas do lado de terra ainda ocultam parcialmente o cimo da Arrábida.
Mantém-se a ondulação elevada que chega à praia com ondas bem formadas e também entra pela barra com rebentação nos baixios do Bugio.
Nada de frio de manhã, bem morno à tarde, ou mesmo calor ao sol.

Primaveril em resumo!


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2015 às 17:14)

por Lisboa, o auriol vai marcando 14.5ºC, céu muito nublado


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

Entrada de nebulosidade baixa e média, cumulus no horizonte, estratocumulus, altostratus e altocumulus. Movimentando-se de oeste ou oes-noroeste com rapidez. Compuseram um quadro bonito ao poente mas eram passageiras, limparam novamente ao crepúsculo. As formações da frente de amanhã ainda vêm longe, estão a chegar as nuvens altas ao norte.

















Nesta última imagem lá estão Vénus e Mercúrio. Note-se o aspecto rasgado das nuvens, à superfície o vento tem já uma componente sudoeste enquanto que nos níveis médios é de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Boas, sigo com *11,7ºC*

Acumulado de ontem: *1,5 mm
*
O ECMWF mete uns bons mm para amanhã a tarde, vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> O ECMWF mete uns bons mm para amanhã a tarde, vamos ver.



O GFS confirma, com cerca de 15mm para esta zona.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 19:33)

PDias disse:


>



Gosto mesmo muito disto, parece uma ilha. Interessante como se formam duas camadas, uma de estratocumulus a roçar o cimo e outra de estratus nos vales, nevoeiro a duas alturas.
A paisagem em primeiro plano é muito bonita e bem arranjada.
Venham mais como esta


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2015 às 20:11)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Céu nublado de manhã por nuvens médias e altas e algumas baixas dispersas, tudo ainda relaconado com a frente que quase se imobilizou enquanto se vai dissipando. Nascente cinzento apesar de haver algumas abertas.
> Para a tarde muito sol, todas as nuvens afastadas para o horizonte. Vento fraco ou nulo. Alguma neblina mas tem vindo a diminuir. Nuvens baixas do lado de terra ainda ocultam parcialmente o cimo da Arrábida.
> ...


Cenário completamente o contrário para Norte e Noroeste céu completamente escuro na Amadora, desde a hora de almoço até a tarde toda um céu escuro mesmo carregado que parecia que ia mesmo chover!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2015 às 20:14)

Minima: *10,5ºC* | Máxima: *15,6ºC
*
Podia ter sido mais alta a máxima se a temperatura não tivesse descido entre as 13h e as 15h com a passagem de umas nuvens muito ameaçadoras!
1mm de chuva acumulado, foi pouco mas suficiente para ainda às 10h estar o chão todo molhado!

Amanhã vai ser lindo, primeira chuvada forte do ano com previsão de quase 20mm!


----------



## Garcia (14 Jan 2015 às 20:18)

por agora aqui está 10.6ºC...

poente de hoje por estes lados..


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS confirma, com cerca de 15mm para esta zona.



Quando comentei ainda não tinha visto a ultima saída do ECMWF, pelos vistos carregou e bem na precipitação, parece que por volta das 16-18h vamos ter um pico de precipitação intensa, vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 22:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cenário completamente o contrário para Norte e Noroeste céu completamente escuro na Amadora, desde a hora de almoço até a tarde toda um céu escuro mesmo carregado que parecia que ia mesmo chover!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Minima: *10,5ºC* | Máxima: *15,6ºC
> *
> Podia ter sido mais alta a máxima se a temperatura não tivesse descido entre as 13h e as 15h com a passagem de umas nuvens muito ameaçadoras!
> 1mm de chuva acumulado, foi pouco mas suficiente para ainda às 10h estar o chão todo molhado!
> ...



De manhã esteve assim como dizes, mas à tarde não, o microclima da costa do sol a fazer jus à sua fama. A escuridão dos estratocumulus e o aspecto ameaçador são triviais. Boa máxima no entanto.

Se ontem foi a primeira chuv(inh)a do ano amanhã vai ser a primeira chuvada! Não vi ninguém a limpar as folhas caídas...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

12,2ºC

A partir de amanhã vou voltar a partilhar os extremos diários aqui de Alcabideche, instalei ha pouco o RS.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

StormRic disse:


> Se ontem foi a primeira chuv(inh)a do ano amanhã vai ser a primeira chuvada! Não vi ninguém a limpar as folhas caídas...



Amanha de manhã e Sexta de manhã vou tentar tirar foto do caudal da ribeira das Vinhas, vai ser interessante ver a diferença.
Off-topic: Na semana passada vi por lá um _guarda-rios _ave espectacular_._


----------



## Teles (14 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Temperatura actual de 7,6ºC
De momento está assim:


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

Boas

Mínima de hoje 8,1ºC
Máxima de 15,9ºC

rajada máxima de apenas 13km/h

Agora céu pouco nublado, 8,6ºC, 95%Hr, 1025,5hPa e vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 23:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanha de manhã e Sexta de manhã vou tentar tirar foto do caudal da ribeira das Vinhas, vai ser interessante ver a diferença.
> Off-topic: Na semana passada vi por lá um _guarda-rios _ave espectacular_._



Já fiz isso aqui com a ribeira de Sassoeiros. Estava completamente parada como se fosse no verão, mantinha muitas poças mas a água não corria, nem um fio.
Nunca consegui tirar uma foto a um _guarda-rios _mas já vi por instantes na ribeira da Laje, nos jardins do Palácio Marquês de Pombal. Mais para norte existem colónias de garças, incluindo Garça Real.


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jan 2015 às 00:43)

StormRic disse:


> Para dar uma ideia da neblina de ontem, vista do Castelo dos Mouros.
> O poente farrusco, isto foi o mais próximo que se viu do pôr-do-sol:
> 
> 
> ...



Por um pouco apanhavas um dos meus postos de observação , que ainda tive para ir lá, pois esteve um pouco de nevoeiro, embora a níveis mais altos, de manhã tive de ir até perto de expo e ai estava mais nevoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 02:03)

Vitor TT disse:


> Por um pouco apanhavas um dos meus postos de observação , que ainda tive para ir lá, pois esteve um pouco de nevoeiro, embora a níveis mais altos, de manhã tive de ir até perto de expo e ai estava mais nevoeiro.



Mas apanhei, já vou pôr as fotos, Amoreira e Montemor. 

Neste momento em Carcavelos a rebentação na praia faz-se ouvir bastante forte.
A meio da tarde vai chegar a ondulação maior, 5m e longo período (>15 segundos), coincidindo também com a chegada da frente, vento forte e chuva significativa. Felizmente a maré estará vazia embora sejam marés mortas (fraca amplitude).

Ficam aqui mais umas vistas do dia 13 captadas do Castelo dos Mouros.

Santa Maria e S.Pedro de Penaferrim em primeiro plano; Algueirão- Mem Martins e Mercês; ao longe nos montes, Casal de Cambra, Caneças, Montemor e Amoreira ao centro.





Montemor, com tele-objectiva (e muita neblina):





As duas margens do Tejo, de Monsanto em Lisboa à Arrábida:





Arrábida e os dois vales do Tejo: o antigo e o novo, ambos preenchidos com neblina.





Off-topic:
O rio teve outrora (milhões de anos atrás) a sua foz na Lagoa de Albufeira e inundava o interior da península de Setúbal com um sistema de canais. Na sequência da formação da linha de escarpas ao longo do sistema de falhas de Cacilhas à Trafaria, o rio passou a correr neste novo vale.
Neste pequeno texto do grande Professor Galopim de Carvalho (de quem tive a honra de ter sido aluno), há uma breve descrição deste facto talvez pouco conhecido:
http://sopasdepedra.blogspot.pt/2010/03/anterior-foz-do-tejo.html


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2015 às 02:30)

Boas,
Por cá já se nota o vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## meko60 (15 Jan 2015 às 08:40)

Bom dia.
Parece que vamos ter 1 dia chuvoso, pelo menos a manhã não se mostra nada risonha. Salva-nos a temperatura amena, 15ºC de momento.


----------



## Geopower (15 Jan 2015 às 08:43)

Bom dia. 13°C em Telheiras. Céu muito mublado. Já choveu. Finalmente!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2015 às 09:09)

Bom dia. 
Cascais segue com 13 graus e vento moderado.  Céu ameaçador.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2015 às 09:22)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar ainda antes das 8 h.
Neste momento já parou de chover


----------



## Garcia (15 Jan 2015 às 10:25)

Bom dia.
Logo hoje estou a trabalhar mesmo à beira mar. . O que poderia ser bom,  não fosse o local em questão não ter uma única porta ou janela. . :S

O vento vai soprando bem com rajadas fortes. .


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2015 às 11:15)

Vento moderado ( cá bem baixo, Cascais), lá em em cima (Alcabideche) ja houve uma rajada de 50 km/h, nada de outro mundo, a tendencia é continuar a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2015 às 12:12)

Boas

Mínima de 10,8ºC primeira mínima acima dos 10ºC este mês 

Finalmente temos um dia com vento! Rajada máxima até ao momento aqui de 58km/h

De manha cedo passou um aguaceiro deixou 0,6mm

Agora céu muito nublado vento moderado com rajadas fortes, temperatura amena 15,1ºC e pressão de 1018,5hPa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2015 às 12:13)

Boas.

Pelas 07h30 caiu um forte aguaceiro aqui em Loures acompanhado de rajadas de vento moderadas. Durou cerca de 10 minutos.

Por aqui agora não chove mas o vento está tendencialmente a aumentar de velocidade.


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2015 às 12:29)

Boas,
Por aqui, muito vento mas ainda sem chuva. Deve estar próxima


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2015 às 12:54)

Minima: *10,5ºC | Actual: 14ºC*
Vamos ver se sequer consegue atingir os *16ºC* já que o vento não está a deixar subir muito a temperatura.
A falar de vento, apanhei rajadas ENORMES na estação de Queluz a rondar os* 60km/h* ao meio-dia, tão forte que mesmo eu estando parado o vento fez com que eu movesse... é o sinal da chegada da grande frente que já entrou em maior parte do litoral e chega a Lisboa em minutos!






Há quanto tempo que não via o radar assim!  Se sairem à tarde levem chapéu! Eu vou para Lisboa (Centro) e devo trazer algumas fotos se algo ocorrer. 20mm esperam-nos! (ou mais)


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2015 às 13:18)

Já chove por Peniche.
Temperatura 15,6Cº

Que falta me fazem as palmeiras, p'ra ver melhor a força do vento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Jan 2015 às 13:21)

Aqui pelas Caldas tambem ja chove.. 14,8 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## Rachie (15 Jan 2015 às 13:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Pelas 07h30 caiu um forte aguaceiro aqui em Loures acompanhado de rajadas de vento moderadas. Durou cerca de 10 minutos.
> 
> Por aqui agora não chove mas o vento está tendencialmente a aumentar de velocidade.


Também caiu em Almada e Lisboa, estava eu na fila da portagem quando começou  Mas durou pouco...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 13:42)

Por Cascais nada a reportar... Não chove há largas horas e o ambiente é ameno... apenas o vento se começa a intensificar. Parece que a frente está mesmo a preparar-se para complicar a vida a muita gente na hora de ponta.


----------



## PedroAP7 (15 Jan 2015 às 13:47)

Por aqui, vento moderado com rajadas de alguma intensidade que tem vindo a aumentar ao longo das últimas duas horas, acompanhado de chuva fraca ou molha-parvos como lhe chamam. Não tarda nada a frente chega aqui com a chuva mais intensa a partir de meio da tarde. Logo à noite já deve tudo acalmar e voltamos ao tempo nublado e ao "talvez chova".


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2015 às 13:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por Cascais nada a reportar... Não chove há largas horas e o ambiente é ameno... apenas o vento se começa a intensificar. Parece que a frente está mesmo a preparar-se para complicar a vida a muita gente na hora de ponta.



Boas Flaviense, aqui junto a baia de Cascais chuviscou  por volta das 13horas, mas sim mais logo na hora de ponta vai ser bonito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2015 às 13:50)

O vento por aqui já se faz sentir pelo menos desde as 11 h, com rajadas moderadas.
Apesar da temperatura rondar os 15ºC , como é normal com o vento, parece que está ainda mais frio.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

Boas.
Bem por aqui não esperava tanta ventania como está hoje.
Tenho quase a certeza que por aqui as rajadas já rondam os 70 km/h.
Chuviscos por vezes parecem fortes devido ao vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Flaviense, aqui junto a baia de Cascais chuviscou  por volta das 13horas, mas sim mais logo na hora de ponta vai ser bonito.


 
Não estás longe de mim! 

Não reparei que tivesse chuviscado, nesse caso foi insignificante... nem molhou! Hoje é dia de sair cedo do trabalho. Fica o conselho!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2015 às 14:01)

Começou agora a chuviscar, com 15.8ºC.

Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 14:10)

Começa a chover em Cascais!


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2015 às 14:12)

Boa tarde, aqui neste momento não chove apesar de o Céu estar bastante escuro a oeste. Mantém-se o vento moderado com rajadas. Temperatura nos 15,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2015 às 14:42)

ja chove moderado em Lisboa


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2015 às 14:49)

De volta ao litoral centro.
Começou a chover fraco por volta das 13.15h, tendo já chuviscado algo antes, e por agora vai alternando entre fraca/moderada com vento também fraco a moderado com rajadas. Comprei 3 termómetros do LIDL esta manhã e instalei um na rua que está a marcar 13.6ºC de momento. Pena não haver noites de inversão de momento pois já tinha em mente os locais onde os instalar.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

Já caiem as primeiras chuvas do ano!
Começou fraca, mas agora já é moderada a forte e acompanhada de vento com rajadas bastante fortes!! Mas ainda é so o inicio...


----------



## Firefigther (15 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

Pelo Montijo, Chuva moderada com rajadas de vento moderado .


----------



## Prates (15 Jan 2015 às 14:54)

Boa tarde, por São Julião do Tojal, Loures chuva moderada e vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2015 às 14:56)

Aguaceiro muito forte, acompanhado de rajadas de vento forte, neste momento.


----------



## kelinha (15 Jan 2015 às 14:56)

Por Taveiro (Coimbra) cai uma chuvada enorme, acompanhada de rajadas fortes.


----------



## peteluis (15 Jan 2015 às 14:59)

Chuva forte e vento forte em Leiria


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2015 às 15:08)

Por aqui começou a chover de forma moderada antes das 14 horas, passando agora a aguaceiros fracos.
O vento continua com rajadas moderadas.
A lareira já está acessa, a dar luta ao frio e ao vento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Jan 2015 às 15:12)

Chove muito pelas Caldas neste momento.. chuva acompanhada de rajadas muito fortes.. a temperatura baixou de 14,8 para 13,4.


----------



## Geopower (15 Jan 2015 às 15:13)

Chuva moderada no Areeiro


----------



## rick80 (15 Jan 2015 às 15:24)

Grande aguaceiro por Alcobaça. Já se vê formação de "rios" nas estradas e já se ouvem carros de bombeiros...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 15:26)

Boas tardes

Às 15h do dia 15 do primeiro mês de 2015 cai a primeira chuva forte com vento forte de sul-sudoeste aqui em Carcavelos!
Mar bastante agitado. Gaivotas estoicamente no campo de face ao vento. Rajadas a entrarem com bastante força, fotos impossíveis. Céu uniformemente cinzento, visibilidade não está má mas horizonte oculto na chuva.

Entretanto era este o panorama da última hora: Destaque para o Porto que apanhou a principal bátega de respeito, já a caminho de um acumulado de 40mm nas últimas horas.


----------



## PedroAP7 (15 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

Chuva bem forte agora... e daqui a nada tenho de ir à rua :/


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 15:58)

Cada vez mais escuro. Nimbostratus a rasar o mar. Chuva moderada mas batida a vento forte de sudoeste, ruas a começar a inundar.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2015 às 16:15)

chove torrencial em Lisboa!!


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2015 às 16:17)

Dilúvio por aqui neste momento com vento forte á mistura. Já tenho o quintal alagado outra vez.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 16:20)

Tudo menos intenso nesta altura, vento moderado de OSO, chuva moderada, tecto das nuvens mais alto e com contornos visíveis, já clareou mas está a ficar mais escuro outra vez.
Mar mais agitado, já se vê rebentação longe da costa, a ondulação maior a chegar.

Frente larga, não muito bem definida:









Acumulados da última hora (14-15h)









16:30 Chuva fraca neste momento em Carcavelos, vento moderado mas menos intenso, a ficar muito escuro a oeste.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2015 às 16:30)

já mais calmo, chove moderado


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 16:40)

A frente de chuva terá passado por Lisboa há pouco:





No entanto a principal nebulosidade ainda está para passar:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 17:01)

Todos os vídeos são HD

Quando começou a chover aqui:

O mar com rebentação ao largo:

As gaivotas, calmas, isto é normal para elas:

Não está bom para ir à praia...


----------



## Geopower (15 Jan 2015 às 17:13)

chuva moderada por Telheiras
vento fraco
temperatura: 12 ºC


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2015 às 17:18)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui, a frente já passou e o resultado foi: 
São Martinho do Bispo: *18mm*
Pólo II: *14,5mm*


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 17:35)

Depois de uma hora de chuva mais fraca volta a chover moderado. Mantém-se vento moderado, a rodar para oeste.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

Boas

A frente até agora rendeu aqui 10,6mm e já está a acabar não vai dar muito mais, a ver agora o pós frontal até ao fim da tarde de amanha, a única curiosidade aqui é a ver se vejo cair granizo! 

Máxima de 16,0ºC
Rajada máxima de 58km/h
Rain rate máximo 106,6mm/h (17:00)

Agora estão 11,8ºC, 98%Hr, 1014,1hPa e vento fraco a chuva parou!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 18:26)

Últimas horas na região de Lisboa:










Em Carcavelos a meio da tarde:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

*18,5 mm* acumulados na Amadora até às 18h, nada mau! 
O pico da chuva foi entre as 15h e as 16h, mesmo assim olhando para o radar a frente parecia estar divida em três grandes acumulados de precipitação. 

Durante a tarde toda continuaram as rajadas fortes bastante constantes sempre a rondar os 50km/h que é quase impossível andar com chapéu de chuva, estava a ver que o meu ainda voava todo e se partia (e eu também). 

A noite chegou "mais cedo" com o teto das nuvens a escurecer tudo logo às 17h15 e a falta de iluminação publica prejudicou alguns locais. 
*Máxima:* 14,8ºC
*Rajada de vento:* 67,7km/h
*Pressão:* 1013 hPa

Ondulação nas próximas horas pode atingir os 12 metros!
Agora vem a bonança mesmo que seja por algumas horas, amanhã às 10h já chove outra vez! Pós-frontais podem trazer surpresas.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jan 2015 às 19:57)

Por aqui *17 mm *acumulados nesta tarde bem chuvosa e com muito vento à mistura! Para 1ª situação de mau tempo do ano não esta mau 
Agora tudo mais calmo, sem chuva nem vento e um pouco mais de frio. A temperatura já vai em 10ºC!
Resta-nos esperar pelo pós-frontal a ver se somos brindados com alguma trovoada e/ou granizo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2015 às 20:08)

Precipitação final de hoje: *19,8mm 
Temp. atual: 10,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ondulação nas próximas horas pode atingir os 12 metros!



Onde é que viste isso?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2015 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> Onde é que viste isso?


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> Onde é que viste isso?


Nos avisos Ipma


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2015 às 20:34)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *14,7ºC*
Sigo com *11,5ºC*, chuvisco e vento forte.
Acumulado: *10 mm*


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 20:35)

Completando a informação do dia, as últimas horas para apreciação da precipitação pela região Lisboa e Oeste:








Nota: a estação de Lisboa, Alvalade está entupida, não passou das décimas todo o dia.

E três imagens:

Antes da chuva, madrugada tingida pela iluminação do nascente nas nuvens altas por cima das nuvens baixas (ausência de nuvens médias):





Interregno na chuva, quando a mais forte atingia Lisboa:





Crepúsculo já só com chuva fraca:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 20:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Mais vale prevenir, embora me pareça exagerado. A maior probabilidade será apenas até amanhã ao início da tarde, conjugando-se o vento forte de noroeste que começará a soprar durante a noite com a ondulação. Mas estas ondas não irão passar para sul do Cabo Raso ou mesmo Cabo da Roca. Impôe-se uma visita às praias de Sintra, ou melhor, às arribas, cá de cima que é mais seguro.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

8.4mm acumulados.

O vento acalmou, mas nas próximas horas promete aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## meko60 (15 Jan 2015 às 22:03)

A ondulação aí por Carcavelos, também não estava mal. Amanhã se não chovesse muito, estou com ideia de ir até à Ericeira .


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 22:07)

meko60 disse:


> Amanhã se não chovesse muito, estou com ideia de ir até à Ericeira .



Sim, o mar estava bastante agitado mas até esperava mais. Cuidado com o molhe da Ericeira...


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

Aqui a precipitação vai em 11,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2015 às 22:18)

*11,3ºC
10 mm*


----------



## meko60 (15 Jan 2015 às 22:18)

Sim vou ter, o mais certo é nem me aproximar.....nessas coisas sou bastante cuidadoso.Aprendi que se tem que ter muito respeito pelo mar.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 22:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> *11,3ºC
> 10 mm*



Ainda não terminei a contabilidade mas parece que para a zona a oeste de Lisboa, até Cascais e Sintra, o acumulado de hoje foi menos do que o esperado e certamente menos do que em outros locais mais para o interior, até do próprio Alentejo.


----------



## Prates (15 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

Boa noite, máxima de hoje foi de 15,7°c às 12h09 e a mínima e temperatura actual de 8,8 °c, como está com tendência de descida até as 24h pode ser batida.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

Ouvi agora um trovão.


----------



## MicaMito (15 Jan 2015 às 23:20)

Granizo e um torvão! o radar do ipma não actualiza para ver o que se passa !


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 23:24)

DaniFR disse:


> Ouvi agora um trovão.





MicaMito disse:


> Granizo e um torvão! o radar do ipma não actualiza para ver o que se passa !



 
Venha ela!
Primeira linha de instabilidade a chegar agora ao litoral oeste:


----------



## Zapiao (15 Jan 2015 às 23:25)

Confirmo ouvi um trovão e foi bastante longo


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

DaniFR disse:


> Ouvi agora um trovão.





MicaMito disse:


> Granizo e um torvão!





Zapiao disse:


> Confirmo ouvi um trovão e foi bastante longo



Confiram o minuto (descarga forte):
~


----------



## Zapiao (15 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

Certinho


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

7.7ºC e tudo calmo por enquanto.


----------



## *Marta* (15 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

Também estava numa de amanhã ir até à Ericeira ou até Sintra...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 23:44)

MicaMito disse:


> Granizo e um torvão! o radar do ipma não actualiza para ver o que se passa !



Guarda para recordação! 






Primeiro trovão do ano!


----------



## MicaMito (15 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

quase em cima de mim dasss!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

Por aqui acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro.
O vento está também novamente com rajadas fortes.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2015 às 00:02)

Boa noite, por aqui está tudo calmo depois de um dia extremamente chuvoso, o céu está muito nublado e o vento neste momento é fraco a moderado. Temperatura de 11,5ºC a descer muito lentamente.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 00:03)

Sem radar do IPMA, temos que desenrascar com outros:
http://www.weathercast.co.uk/radar/spain.html






http://www.rain-alarm.com/





quase não aparecemos...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:06)

o problema nesse radar é que quase todo o litoral centro não apanha, só começa a aparecer a partir de Santarem +ou- e até é com intensidade + fraca do que está na verdade, só já no alentejo +ou- é que aparece com a intensidade real

EDIT: entretanto começou a cair uns pingos em Lisboa


----------



## meko60 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Quem sabe se durante a madrugada não caem uns bons aguaceiros, vizinho.De momento sigo com 10,8ºC.


----------



## Zapiao (16 Jan 2015 às 00:09)

O ipma no seu melhor como sempre.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 00:10)

Aqui consegue-se ver a suposta mancha de precipitação na zona de Coimbra/Figueira da Foz:





http://www.sat24.com/?ir=true&ra=true&region=sp

A entrar agora pela Figueira uma segunda célula.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

Zapiao disse:


> O ipma no seu melhor como sempre.



A minha esperança é que esta interrupção signifique que estão a ligar o novo radar, antes do fim de semana


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

david 6 disse:


> EDIT: entretanto começou a cair uns pingos em Lisboa



Caíu há uns minutos atrás um aguaceiro fraco. Nuvens em deslocamento de ONO. Céu com abertas estreladas.

Novo aguaceiro agora, um pouco mais intenso.


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jan 2015 às 00:28)

Caiu o primeiro aguaceiro do pós-frontal à pouco que fez baixar a temperatura até aos 9,3ºC!
O vento voltou a aumentar de intensidade, sopra moderado com rajadas. Ambiente desagradável na rua! 
O acumulado do dia ficou pelos 17,5 mm e agora é vê-los (os aguaceiros) a passar em fila...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa, este trás mais vento

PS: élah a janela está a abanar muito para o meu gosto


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 00:39)

Forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e rajadas de vento bastante fortes,  neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:48)

há alguem da zona Serra de Aire?


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 00:49)

Acalmou! 
Ouvi um ou dois alarmes de carro dispararem com o granizo. Foi curto mas forte!


----------



## Teles (16 Jan 2015 às 01:14)

Por aqui vai chovendo espaçadamente  a temperatura vai descendo em camera lenta 8.9ºC


----------



## Teles (16 Jan 2015 às 01:15)

Candy disse:


> Acalmou!
> Ouvi um ou dois alarmes de carro dispararem com o granizo. Foi curto mas forte!


A ver se vem para aqui ehehe


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 01:16)

Zapiao disse:


> O ipma no seu melhor como sempre.




De facto não sei como é que eles querem instalar um radar novo com estes problemas todos por resolver. Não admira que demore bastante tempo a ser divulgado


----------



## PedroAP7 (16 Jan 2015 às 01:28)

Chuva torrencial agora a decorrer aqui :O


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 01:41)

chuva moderada em Lisboa


----------



## PedroAP7 (16 Jan 2015 às 01:42)

Demorou poucos minutos, mas o céu caiu. Arre!


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 01:49)

david 6 disse:


> chuva moderada em Lisboa



durou pouco


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 02:07)

Aguaceiros fracos e espaçados aqui em Carcavelos, praticamente nada acumulado, aliás nem se vêem em radar.
Acumulados na primeira hora de hoje insignificantes:


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 02:18)

Webcam Baleal
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/

Webcam Supertubos
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/peniche-supertubos/


Cheira-me que se a vaga aumentar e o vento ajudar, podemos ter problemas.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2015 às 02:57)

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte por volta da 1h e desde então apenas aguaceiros fracos/moderados de curta duração. A temperatura situa-se nos 7.3ºC, tenho já descido aos 6.6ºC.

Edit 4.19h 6.4º C e em rápida descida nos últimos minutos!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:10)

Candy disse:


> Webcam Baleal
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/
> 
> Webcam Supertubos
> ...



É aí que as vagas vão ser mais altas, no entanto as marés são mortas, fraca amplitude e por isso as marés altas serão relativamente pouco elevadas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:58)

Trovoada a chegar à Figueira da Foz dentro de meia hora:


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 04:41)

StormRic disse:


> É aí que as vagas vão ser mais altas, no entanto as marés são mortas, fraca amplitude e por isso as marés altas serão relativamente pouco elevadas.


É a sorte, são marés curtas.
No inverno passado tivemos marés vivas associadas ao mau tempo.  A costa ainda está a recuperar disso. Muitas dunas desapareceram,  no ano passado. As praias ficaram diferentes. Vamos ver, mesmo sem marés vivas, o que estas vagas e o vento poderão fazer. 

Acordei agora com uma rajada de vento que abanou a persiana.  Humpf...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 04:48)

zona de Tomar e Ourem com 3.8ºC e 4ºC, será que no cume da serra de Aire (679m) poderemos ter alguma coisinha?


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 04:55)

Candy disse:


> Acordei agora com uma rajada de vento que abanou a persiana. Humpf...





david 6 disse:


> zona de Tomar e Ourem com 3.8ºC e 4ºC, será que no cume da serra de Aire (679m) poderemos ter alguma coisinha?



Está a chegar uma vaga de células. Não é impossível haver uns floquinhos no topo de Aire ou de Montejunto.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 04:59)

Já chegou a trovoada à Figueira da Foz:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 05:27)

Madrugada bem animada no litoral desde a Figueira da Foz ao Minho e grandes células a chegarem a todo o litoral centro ao nascer-do-sol ou até antes, especialmente Peniche!


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 08:12)

vem umas torres a aproximar de Lisboa, cada vez mais perto até parece que vai engolir a cidade


----------



## Rachie (16 Jan 2015 às 08:20)

Bom dia,

Chove fraco em Benfica, está frio (cerca de 9º) e está uma luz amarelada de trovoada mesmo convidativa a registos (mas é preciso trabalhar )

Céu muito escuro!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Jan 2015 às 08:23)

Bom dia.
Aqui na Terrugem, caíram uns belos raios (a cerca de 500mt/1km), que deu direito a chatices, problemas com ADSL, redes...
Por Magoito tenho o relato de algumas trovoadas ao largo, com uma queda de luz


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 08:23)

bastante escuro neste momento com direito a arco iris


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 08:23)

Valente aguaceiro de granizo que caiu há instantes em Odivelas.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 08:26)

começou a chover


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Jan 2015 às 08:27)

Vim a saber que os meus servidores "pararam" completamente, assim como alguns pc's.
A rede interna de telefones bloqueou.

EMP? É possível?
5 minutos depois voltou tudo ao normal
Sempre ouvi relatos, mas nunca pensei que fosse verdade


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Jan 2015 às 08:27)

AnDré disse:


> Valente aguaceiro de granizo que caiu há instantes em Odivelas.



André esaa mesma célula por aqui ainda fez barulho. Aproxima se ao longe e já visível uma gigante mesmo, estando em loures e olhando para Montemor consigo ve la


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Jan 2015 às 08:35)

Cada vez mais perto. Por montachique ja chove e pelas suas serras. Ainda nao se ouviu nenhum trovão mas tem aspecto a coisa...


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 08:55)

Trovoada a oeste! E mais um aguaceiro em aproximação.


----------



## Rachie (16 Jan 2015 às 09:12)

Por aqui o céu começou a limpar... pfff


----------



## meko60 (16 Jan 2015 às 09:19)

Bom dia.
Acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro e ficou bastante escuro aqui por cima.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jan 2015 às 09:22)

Para E, o aspecto era este :


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2015 às 09:23)

Primeiro trovão do ano 

Céu negro para SW, após ter caído um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 09:32)

há 5min


----------



## Garcia (16 Jan 2015 às 09:50)

por agora o sol brilha por aqui...


----------



## Rachie (16 Jan 2015 às 10:01)

Chuva moderada, cruzada pelo vento.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 10:10)

caiu 2 ou 3 bolinhas de granizo e parou logo


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2015 às 10:15)

Por aqui o sol vai aparecendo por entre o escuro, que de vez em quando lá vai deitando mais uns aguaceiros.
Já hoje tive a oportunidade de ver o arco-íris.
10.8ºC actuais


----------



## jpalhais (16 Jan 2015 às 10:22)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Vim a saber que os meus servidores "pararam" completamente, assim como alguns pc's.
> A rede interna de telefones bloqueou.
> 
> EMP? É possível?
> ...




Inclino-me mais para flutuações na rede eléctrica , se bem que um pequeno  EMP também é possível .


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jan 2015 às 10:47)

Bom dia! Por agora reina o sol, mas de vez em quando caiem uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes e com algum granizo à mistura mas não dura muito tempo.
Um dia frio, com miníma de 7,9°C e ainda estão 9,9°C!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2015 às 11:09)

Trovoada em Cascais!


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2015 às 11:18)

Boas

Alguns aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados por granizo cairam esta madrugada e manhã pelo Cacém, sendo alguns acompanhados por trovoada.

Mínima a rondar os 8ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2015 às 11:25)

Mínima de 5.0ºC, 5.9ºC actuais e cai um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Brites (16 Jan 2015 às 11:26)

Ouvem-se autênticas bombas em Pombal...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2015 às 12:22)

Boas. 

Estou junto ao aeroporto de Lisboa e está um vendaval autêntico, muito frio mesmo, deve estar um windchill brutal. Tenho um CB a N/NE que há momentos produziu um ou dois trovões audíveis aqui. 

Trovoada em Loures e eu em Lisboa


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

Aqui conto uns 2 aguaceiros hoje e nada de especial! a ver se de tarde a sorte muda mas só ate meio da tarde que depois acabou...

11,1ºC
78%Hr
1,4mm
1022,2hpa
vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 12:38)

Boas,

Pequeno resumo das ultimas 2 horas e 30m.

10:02 : Aguaceiro torrencial com granizo em Alcabideche, rajada de 60 km/h a temperatura caiu 3ºC.
10:07: Aguaceiro torrencial com Granizo em Cascais
11:07: Forte relampago observado em Cascais.
11:13 Aguaceiro torrencial com granizo
12:32 Aguaceiro moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Trovoada em Cascais!



Relampago bem forte, as janelas tremeram bem aqui em Cascais.
Segundo o IPMA, caiu em São João do Estoril.
64 kAmp nada mau


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

Já vou com uns 5 aguaceiros só hoje, maior parte fracos a moderados mas às 10h na Amadora a temperatura desceu e lá veio o granizo, coisa que já esperava, mais era muito pequeno. Os aguaceiros continuam e vejo torres fantásticas que não via desde Novembro.

AGORA: *9,2ºC*
RAJADA MÁXIMA MESMO AGORA:* 75,6 KM/H *temperatura desceu 2ºC em 10 minutos
Minima: *8,4ºC *Registada ás 10h!
Acumulado de *3,2mm 
*
Células do pós-frontal continuam a chegar


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 13:11)

Sigo com 12ºC em Cascais.
O céu limpou.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2015 às 13:14)

Passou um aguaceiro com trovoada pelo menos deu 1 que tenha dado para ouvir bem, o granizo ali a este de Setúbal deve ser forte!! Para variar tudo ao lado!

9,4ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Jan 2015 às 14:02)

Boas.
Por aqui a manhã foi de aguaceiros fortes sendo que alguns foram de granizo.


----------



## PedroAP7 (16 Jan 2015 às 14:17)

Tirando um aguaceiro bem forte de manhã que foi acompanhado de dois estrondos, por agora aqui é só sol-nublado-chuva-sol-nublado-chuva -_-


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 14:19)

estava a ver se apanhava alguma trovoada mas está dificil, entretanto acabou de passar mais um aguaceiro nada de especial


----------



## Teles (16 Jan 2015 às 14:46)

Por aqui vai chovendo por vezes com força acompanhado de granizo e vento forte!


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 14:46)

é só de mim ou o IPMA deixou de dar?


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 14:48)

Estou a ouvir um ruido que parece ronco de trovão,  mas a ser é medonho pois é continuo. O facto é que a sul estão a passar umas nuvens muito grossas e brancas! 
O ronco parou por uns segundos e voltou a ouvir-se mas agora mais curto e mais parecido a trovão.  
O ventou aumentou! Por agora não chove.

Céu limpo no céu de Peniche,  mas a toda a volta está coberto de nuvens. A noroeste, zona da Foz do Arelho, está negro com nuvens brancas brilhantes.


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 14:58)

O que estou a ouvir não pode ser trovoada! Voltei a ouvir mais duas vezes. Roncos fortes, que parecem longe e pelo som a S/SW de Peniche.  As gaivotas andam doidas! Não podem ser trovões. Digo eu...


----------



## Portugal Storms (16 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

Em Palmela, à cerca de 10 minutos, choveu com muita intensidade, acompanhada de granizo e trovoada.


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 15:08)

Volta a chover, com intensidade!


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2015 às 15:17)

Já não chove há algum tempo e o vento é em geral fraco. A máxima até agora é de 11.7ºC, há cerca de 1h, encontrando-se agora dos 9.2ºC.
Algumas fotos tiradas por volta do meio dia.

Estrada para a Serra.




Temperatura registada no local (a hora no termómetro é exacta)





Panorâmica sobre a Serra (um pouco clara demais e com um corte a meio )










Fotos tirades de casa por volta das 14.15h









E apenas mais um pequeno pormenor de ontem em viagem de Alcanena a Leiria e o retorno. Registei a Temperaturas/Localidade/Hora/Altitude ao longo do percurso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2015 às 15:28)

Por aqui tenho a registar um pouco de tudo relacionado com o tempo: desde a trovoada, vento forte, chuva, sol, e frio que parece que nunca mais acaba .


----------



## João Esteves (16 Jan 2015 às 17:01)

Boa Tarde,

Dia de aguaceiros após o dia de ontem que foi bastante chuvoso durante a tarde.
Ontem acumularam *11.2 mm* e hoje atá ao momento. vamos com* 3.0 mm*.

Neste momento, *10.1 ºC* / *71 %*, depois de uma máxima de *11.7 ºC* (12h14) e minima de *8.9 ºC* (8h34), vento *moderado de NW* e *1023.4 hPa*.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

uns mammatus fracos, não deu para mais que isto hoje


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 18:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Trovoada em Cascais!



Foi essa a única trovoada a passar por Carcavelos hoje. A descarga das 11:08 foi registada pelo detector do IPMA como tripla, atingiu três locais distintos em simultâneo. A mais potente terá caído a norte de S.Pedro do Estoril, no Penedo, entre Murtal e Caparide, aparentemente em casas mas não há notícias até ao momento.









Mesmo com um intervalo raio-trovão de 12 segundos (4 Km) o estrondo e o ribombar foram notáveis!
Seguiu-se um aguaceiro diluviano que tinha granizo de 3mm à mistura mas pouco.
Depois deste só houve alguns aguaceiros curtos mas não foram sequer fortes.

Vento de nor-noroeste, moderado com algumas rajadas e boas abertas de sol, entre cumulus e alguns cumulonimbus.
As ondas um pouco mais elevadas do que ontem mas o mar calmo não perturbado pelo vento.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

Nesta altura os aguaceiros estão restritos ao mar e litoral da região oeste assim como no Algarve e Alentejo sul interior.

Boas células a aproximarem-se de Peniche:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 19:26)

Boas,

T.maxima: *12,1ºC
*
Soube ha pouco que por volta das 11horas caiu granizo de uma forma brutal em Murches, formou-se uma camada considerável, infelizmente não tenho fotos para partilhar.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> T.maxima: *12,1ºC
> *
> Soube ha pouco que por volta das 11horas caiu granizo de uma forma brutal em Murches, formou-se uma camada considerável, infelizmente não tenho fotos para partilhar.



Foi a célula da trovoada forte, quando passou aqui em Carcavelos já pouco granizo tinha, mas os pingos eram muito grossos, como se o granizo tivesse derretido antes de chegar ao solo. Notei que todas as aves pareceram tomadas de pânico, ainda pensei que houvesse um fenómeno de vento extremo a aproximar-se mas nada se passou.


----------



## Batalha64 (16 Jan 2015 às 19:34)

forte chuvada com granizo


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Os aguaceiros até agora deram aqui 2,4mm, em dois dos aguaceiros deu para ouvir trovoada, granizo aqui não caiu   

Agora estão 9,7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Jan 2015 às 19:39)

Uma prendinha de Magoito para todos os meus amigos:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Aguaceiro moderado


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 19:47)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Uma prendinha de Magoito para todos os meus amigos:



 boa! Obrigado!

Tens fotos da acumulação no solo? Foi agora já à noite?


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

Consegui arranjar esta foto.
Amoreira,Alcabideche
11horas






Autoria: Cath Duarte


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

Boa noite.

Dia marcado por aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, e com granizo à mistura. Trovoada ao início da manhã.

Pelas 8:53, era este o cenário no parapeito da janela:






---

Actuais 7,9ºC em subida, após mínima de *7,5ºC* (há pouco).

1024 hPa de pressão e vento em geral moderado. 73% de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 20:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Consegui arranjar esta foto.
> Amoreira,Alcabideche
> 11horas
> 
> ...





Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dia marcado por aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, e com granizo à mistura. Trovoada ao início da manhã.
> 
> ...



 Boa! Quantos milímetros? Parecem-me 2 a 4 mm. Algumas maiores talvez, mas não chegam a 1cm.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2015 às 20:28)

4.3ºC e a descer


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jan 2015 às 20:32)

Tomar com 1.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 20:33)

*7,4ºC*
Como estará o topo da serra por esta altura*. *


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2015 às 20:33)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados, mas no geral foi vê-las a passar ao lado.

Fotografias tiradas com o telemóvel ao início da tarde:











*7,6ºC* actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 20:41)

O ceu limpou, temperatura em queda, *6,9ºC*
Os vales recomeçaram com as habituais inversões.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jan 2015 às 20:43)

A Torre marca -6.4º mas a sentida deve ser bem pior, pois o anemometro ja deve estar congelado


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 20:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> *7,4ºC*
> Como estará o topo da serra por esta altura*. *



O vento lá em cima deve dar uma intensa sensação de frio.

Off-topic:
Temos de fazer uma petição para reinstalarem a EMA na Pena. Não percebo, puseram tudo no Palácio, só falta um supermercado, mas a estação foi desactivada. Têm lá sempre pessoal até para cuidar, já fizeram montes de obras e "melhoramentos", não custava nada o IPMA ter pedido à Parques de Sintra que gastassem uma ninharia para pôr a estação a funcionar. Se calhar a Parques de Sintra não está interessada em que os visitantes saibam como lá em cima é ventoso e frio...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 20:54)

lsalvador disse:


> A Torre marca -6.4º mas a sentida deve ser bem pior, pois o anemometro ja deve estar congelado



Referia-me à serra de Sintra, quanto à serra da Estrela, preve-se uma bela minima.
Meteograma ECMWF


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

Previsão de aguaceiros fracos cof cof foram todos moderados a fortes 

Desde que acordei que conto 10 aguaceiros moderados a fortes, ultimo foi agora às 19h45 bastante forte mas durou pouco. Só vi granizo 2 vezes, às 8h e às 10h.
Trovoada nem ouvi. Sensação térmica de frio estava a dar cabo de nós, enquanto estavam 10ºC pareciam uns 5ºC e o vento forte não ajudava.

Máxima: *11,5ºC* - Mais uma maxima muito baixa!
Mínima:* 7,5ºC* e continua a descer
Rajada mais forte: *75,6 km/h*
Acumulado de hoje: *5mm *
Pressão:* 1025 hPa
*
Pressão a subir apressadamente para depois descer já amanhã repentinamente, aproveitem mais uma horas de céu limpo que às 17h o céu cai!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 21:07)

*6,5ºC *

Noite fria


----------



## Garcia (16 Jan 2015 às 21:20)

Boas por aqui 7.5ºC...

alguns registos que fui fazendo ao longo do dia... a primeira foto cerca das 11h50m, as restantes a partir de um pouco antes das 16h..

NO..





N/NO
Atalaia e Berlengas ao fundo..





S/SE





S


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2015 às 21:55)

StormRic disse:


> Boa! Quantos milímetros? Parecem-me 2 a 4 mm. Algumas maiores talvez, mas não chegam a 1cm.



Sim, 2 a 4 mm em média, não excluíndo uma ou outra um pouco maior na altura da queda, visto que a foto foi tirada já no término do aguaceiro, dando algum tempo para haver derretimento da camada exterior.

---

Temperatura em queda, *6,7ºC* e 78% de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Garcia disse:


> alguns registos que fui fazendo ao longo do dia... a primeira foto cerca das 11h50m, as restantes a partir de um pouco antes das 16h..



 sempre um espectáculo! Gosto especialmente daquelas com as bigornas esfarrapadas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 22:22)

A chuvada forte de hoje às 11h10 da manhã, a única que merece destaque aqui em Carcavelos:

Pelo meio dos pingos grossos há pedrinhas de granizo:













Cumulonimbus responsável:

















Imagem de radar das 11h20


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 22:35)

StormRic disse:


> Nesta altura os aguaceiros estão restritos ao mar e litoral da região oeste assim como no Algarve e Alentejo sul interior.
> 
> Boas células a aproximarem-se de Peniche:


E foi! Caiu um forte aguaceiro por volta das 18h20. Eu estava dentro do carro e fez muito barulho. Devia ter algum granizo à mistura, no início da chuvada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Umas fotos de hoje tiradas desde o Aeroporto de Lisboa:


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Jan 2015 às 22:42)

Aqui pelas Caldas 6,5 graus e acabei de avistar um relampago a sudoeste..


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aqui pelas Caldas 6,5 graus e acabei de avistar um relampago a sudoeste..


Por aqui não se ouviu nadica.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2015 às 22:52)

Sigo com 6,1ºC pelo Cacém.


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 22:54)

Já alguém reparou na situação do vento para a madrugada de sábado para domingo e da próxima quarta e quinta feira? 
Estamos todos a olhar mais para a chuva e enquanto isso as previsões do vento ganham cada vez mais força.  Uiuiui...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 22:56)

*6.5ºC *pela Fajarda (Coruche)


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 22:56)

Candy disse:


> Já alguém reparou na situação do vento para a madrugada de sábado para domingo e da próxima quarta e quinta feira?
> Estamos todos a olhar mais para a chuva e enquanto isso as previsões do vento ganham cada vez mais força.  Uiuiui...



Sem dúvida Candy, contudo, a madrugada de Domingo para Segunda será bem pior.


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2015 às 23:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem dúvida Candy, contudo, a madrugada de Domingo para Segunda será bem pior.


O windguru está feio, para Peniche, e raramente falha nas previsões para cá!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

Candy disse:


> O windguru está feio, para Peniche, e raramente falha nas previsões para cá!



Exacto, este mapa e o Windguru são a mesma coisa, pois baseiam-se no modelo GFS, quanto a mim o melhor na previsão de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Celula jeitosa ao largo da Ericeira!
Aparentemente, vai entrar no litoral sintrense,vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

Candy disse:


> Já alguém reparou na situação do vento para a madrugada de sábado para domingo e da próxima quarta e quinta feira?
> Estamos todos a olhar mais para a chuva e enquanto isso as previsões do vento ganham cada vez mais força.  Uiuiui...





jonas_87 disse:


> Sem dúvida Candy, contudo, a madrugada de Domingo para Segunda será bem pior.



E o mar aí na costa virada a norte e noroeste vai saltar de acordo, mas é de curto período a ondulação porque vai ser gerada localmente, de domingo para segunda.
Se se confirmarem as previsões do GFS, para a próxima 4ª e 5ª vem mar de 6 a 8m de altura significativa.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 23:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Celula jeitosa ao largo da Ericeira!
> Aparentemente, vai entrar no litoral sintrense,vamos ver.



Está já em trajectória SSE, vai apanhar Cascais de raspão parece-me.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 23:12)

StormRic disse:


> Está já em trajectória SSE, vai apanhar Cascais de raspão parece-me.



Tem actividade electrica? Granizo deve dar certamente..


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tem actividade electrica? Granizo deve dar certamente..



Até agora nada aparece em qualquer detector. Penso que as células estão já um pouco limitadas nesse aspecto, estamos já quase sob a crista anticiclónica que precede a depressão de amanhã.





É notável a distância a que ainda se encontra e como se vai pôr aqui mesmo em cima em menos de 24 horas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 23:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tem actividade electrica? Granizo deve dar certamente..



Uma célula mais acima no entanto ainda espremeu ali uma descarga às 23:01





Esta a essa hora estava mais a sul e já perdera o núcleo amarelo no eco de radar:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

Célula a passar agora sobre o Cabo Raso:





As outras mais a norte entrarão pelo litoral bastante mais acima de Sintra. Peniche vai receber aquela maior.


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> Célula a passar agora sobre o Cabo Raso:


Parece vir aí uma nesta direção


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

Chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 01:00)

Candy disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento!




Mas de pouca dura não é? O vento deve estar a enfraquecer, a preparar a passagem da crista anticiclónica para então depois começar a aumentar e muito, já de sul pelo fim da manhã.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

Boa noite, por aqui está tudo calmo, vento quase nulo e céu praticamente limpo. Actuais 8,8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 01:02)

*3.9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 01:04)

Neste momento em Carcavelos é possível ver alguns cirrus que passam a grande velocidade para sul, levados pelo forte jet ao nível dos 300 hPa.
Cumulus dispersos ainda seguem o percurso para sul-sueste, com grandes células no horizonte a sudoeste, bem longe. (observações feitas com sequência de fotos em longa exposição)


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2015 às 01:19)

Candy disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento!


Aqui nem pinga.. foi de raspão..


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

StormRic disse:


> Mas de pouca dura não é? O vento deve estar a enfraquecer, a preparar a passagem da crista anticiclónica para então depois começar a aumentar e muito, já de sul pelo fim da manhã.


Pois. Passou rápido! O vento tinha acalmado e com o aguaceiro voltou a intensificar, mas mal parou a chuva o vento voltou a acalmar.


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2015 às 01:22)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aqui nem pinga.. foi de raspão..


Não é p'ra quem quer!... É p'ra quem pode!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 01:52)

*2.7ºC *
era giro se sobrasse uns pingos agora para aqui , mas sei bem que não chega cá nada só restos de nuvens


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jan 2015 às 01:59)

E ontem ( sexta feira ) na expectativa de ver alguma coisa de jeito dado que estávamos em tempo de aguaceiros ( que saudades deste tempo ) fui até aos meus "postos" de observação,

uma imagem da serra de Sinta, o máximo que posso aproximar com uma outra objectiva de uma "analógica", parecia limpo mas nem por isso,















já com a ameaça de chuva,














já mais evidente, mas passou mais pelas zona de Sintra,






apanhei alguma chuva, mas pouco, ainda levei a "câmara" de filmar para alguma eventualidade, mas nada de relevante,

PVG






no primeiro local com Caneças em baixo, ia gelando, e vento com alguma força, acho que é desta que perco a cabeça e uns bons €€´s  e adquire o anemómetro portátil da La Crosse, e nem estava longe da Decathlon de Loures,
 no carro marcava entre 9º e 7º e as fotos foram tiradas pelas 12:00h.,

logo a tarde deverei fazer a habitual volta marginal serra de Sintra, se houvesse previsão de queda de neve a mais de 600m ainda ia a serra de Montejunto, mas, 

neste momento tenho 6,2º; 86% e 1027 mb.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 02:20)

Tomar com -0.2ºC
Seiça (ourem) com 0.9ºC

pelo radar passou aguaceiros fracos lá ao pé na zona da serra, será que caiu algo lá em termos de neve? mas a esta hora já não era previsto isto

por aqui continua a descer *2.4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 02:38)

Vitor TT disse:


> E ontem ( sexta feira ) na expectativa de ver alguma coisa de jeito dado que estávamos em tempo de aguaceiros ( que saudades deste tempo ) fui até aos meus "postos" de observação,



 a exploração destas vistas é fascinante, o que se vai descobrindo!

A PVG em perspectiva comprimida, parece mesmo aqui. Isso é chuva na frente!
O HSM, o Sheraton, o Castelo e depois... uma chaminé enorme de que eu nunca me tinha apercebido
A comparação do zoom de Sintra com a angular normal altera completamente a noção de distâncias, além de que vista deste ângulo a serra parece só constituída pelo maciço Cruz Alta - Pena, tudo o resto até à Peninha quase que desaparece.
Boa luz em todas, mesmo com toda a chuva.
 realmente será interessante saber as diferentes velocidades do vento nestes pontos, acho que também vou ver se arranjo uma, em Sintra vai fartar-se de trabalhar


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2015 às 04:00)

Madrugada fresca.

Sigo com 4,7ºC e 82% de humidade, tendo já tocado nos *4,5ºC*.

1026 hPa de pressão e vento, em geral, nulo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 10:11)

Parece que vou ter uma viagem fresca!
Hora de por o pé na estrada com muita fé (é bem necessária)...
Parto de Carcavelos com cerca de 9/10ºC... na aldeia ainda estão cerca de 0ºC...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2015 às 11:24)

Bom dia

Mínima de *4,0ºC*.

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, tudo calmo por enquanto.


----------



## Geopower (17 Jan 2015 às 12:05)

Bom dia. Por Telheiras céu encoberto. 12 °C. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2015 às 12:09)

Por aqui a manha é marcada por nevoeiro cerrado, que ainda persiste, apesar de ser ir dissipando lentamente.
8.8ºC actuais


----------



## Prates (17 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Bom dia sigo com 11,9ºc e o céu pintado de forma quase homogénea de cinzento. Note-se ainda alguma neblina para os lados do vale de Loures.
Mínima de 5,4ºc às 8h.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2015 às 13:07)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada com potencial, no entanto, mínima de *4,2ºC*.

Actuais 11,3ºC com 66% de humidade. Céu encoberto e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2015 às 13:14)

Mesmo ali, na fronteira com o interior, Stº António da Neve - Castanheira de Pera, a 1058m de altitude.

Fotografias de Filipe Lopo, e partilhadas no facebook do meteoPT por Rui Rosinha.

Referentes ao dia de ontem: 16 de Janeiro de 2015


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 13:37)

Boas pessoal,

Deixo algumas fotos tiradas ao longo da manhã aqui da zona, a volta de _bike_ teve mato e mar.

Penhas dos Marmeleiros, Murches - Alcabideche






Ribeira dos Marmeleiros






Guincho











Guia






Estoril






Ao longo da volta, a temperatura variou entre os 10ºC - 13ºC,
Apanhei uns chuviscos no Guincho.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2015 às 13:42)

Mínima de 0.3ºC esta madrugada com grandes flutuações, principalmente quando entrava nebulosidade. Temperatura actual de 10.5ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 13:50)

Dia frio.
*11,8ºC*
__________
Segundo o ECMWF, grande carga de água que aí vem, o mesmo modelo  coloca o pico de precipitação  entre as 21h e 5h da proxima madrugada,vamos ver. 
A ventania(NO) da madrugada de Segunda poderá ser brutal, vento médio de 62 km/h para aqui.
Aproximam-se horas/dias animados.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2015 às 13:50)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *-0,2ºC*

Temperatura actual: *9,9ºC*

O céu a sudoeste está assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 14:04)

Minima:* 5,1ºC*
Atual: *11,5ºC* continua muito fresco

Entre as 17h e as 18h deve chegar a chuva e prolonga-se até amanhã de manhã. Acumulação de *40mm* é prevista!
Com a passagem da frente quente deve-se notar numa subida da temperatura à noite por isso não se queixem se a temp. subir!

Pressão quase nos *1030 hPa* ainda há pouco às 10h. Daqui a a 3 horas já deve estar nos *1008 hPa*! Chegada muito rápida da depressão que leva consigo ventos na ordem dos 60-70 km/h que acredito pelas várias situações de vento que atinga rajadas de *80km/h*


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 14:08)

minima de *0.0ºC*
actual de *12.9ºC*

meu pluviometro não funciona, na consola aparece on (0.0mm) se tivesse off aparecia tracinhos (-.-mm) o que não é o caso, mas depois não envia dados para a consola está sempre nos 0.0mm, já aconteceu a algum de vocês? se já como resolveram o problema?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Jan 2015 às 15:22)

Boa Tarde.
Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 15:53)

*11,9ºC*

Vento fraco


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2015 às 16:06)

Varanda norte 12,1ºC
Varanda sul 11,8ºC

Algum vento ainda que fraco..
Sudoeste


----------



## Tufao André (17 Jan 2015 às 16:12)

A madrugada já foi mais fresca hoje com *5,5ºC* de mínima! A máxima não ultrapassa os 12ºC, estando mais precisamente *12,3ºC* agora.
O céu está muito nublado, cada vez mais cinzento e o vento já começa a soprar mais moderado de SW. Está a preparar-se uma bela noite de temporal!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 16:18)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *4,8C* / *12,5ºC
*
T.actual:* 11,5ºC*


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2015 às 16:34)

Já chove


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 16:40)

Boas tardes

De vento fraco ou nulo começou subitamente a soprar moderado com rajadas de sul-sudoeste. Começou a chover.
Durante a manhã o céu foi progressivamente tornando-se encoberto, cinzento, por altostratus e cumulus. Visibilidade excelente como é habitual nas situações antes de chegar a frente quente.
O início da chuva coincide com o escurecimento do céu e abaixamento do tecto das nuvens, tudo típico de uma frente quente.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 16:42)

11.9ºC a descer, vento fraco/nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 16:44)

Chove fraco por aqui.
A temperatura caiu para os actuais *10,3ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Jan 2015 às 17:07)

Começa a pingar por aqui


----------



## Tufao André (17 Jan 2015 às 17:11)

Já chove de uma forma fraca a moderada e o vento aumenta um pouco de intensidade!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 17:17)

Continua a chover, fraco, vento moderou, horizonte oeste escuro, horizonte leste levemente rosado.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:24)

11ºC e já cai os primeiros pingos, vento fraco


----------



## Geopower (17 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

Chuva fraca em Telheiras. Temperatura: 10 ºC. Por enquanto vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:33)

Geopower disse:


> Chuva fraca em Telheiras. Temperatura: 10 ºC. Por enquanto vento fraco



agora é que reparei que uma das tuas localizações é Glória do Ribatejo, uma das minhas localizações (onde estou agora) é na Fajarda, ou seja, estamos bem pertinho

10.8ºC pingos, vento fraco/nulo


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:40)

Boa tarde!
Depois de uns dias com o envio de dados interrompido, a estação da Cova da Piedade (Almada),volta a disponibilizá-los.Neste momento estão 11ºC ,84% de humidade e uma pressão  de 1022hPA.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:42)

meu pluviometro não funciona, na consola aparece on (0.0mm) se tivesse off aparecia tracinhos (-.-mm) o que não é o caso, mas depois não envia dados para a consola está sempre nos 0.0mm, já aconteceu a algum de vocês? se já como resolveram o problema?

10.6ºC vento fraco/nulo


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

Algumas fotos da volta de ontem pela costa Oeste.Era para ter ido até à Ericeira, mas fiquei pela Praia das Maçãs e Praia Grande, porque já la não ia há bastante tempo.
Praia das Maçãs:




Com este mar alteroso, as buscas pelos pescadores desaparecidos é difícil.

Azenhas do Mar:


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 18:04)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 18:11)

*2 mm
9,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 18:11)

meko60 disse:


>



Que beleza! E que contraste com o cinzento de hoje.

Evolução durante a tarde:
Nuvens médias e altas em camadas sucessivas









abaixamento do tecto, com maior proliferação de cumulus nas últimas faixas de ar frio pré-frontal









Na última imagem de radar adensa-se gradualmente a precipitação, bem distribuída:


----------



## Prates (17 Jan 2015 às 18:13)

Por aqui 9,6ºc e vai chovendo.
A temperatura até agora não passou acima dos 12ºc.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

Prates disse:


> Por aqui 9,6ºc e vai chovendo.
> A temperatura até agora não passou acima dos 12ºc.



Condições exactamente idênticas aqui em Carcavelos 

Além dessas, vento moderado de sudoeste mas sem rajadas relevantes. O mar acalmou significativamente em relação a ontem.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

o nosso colega Candy de peniche, vai apanhar uma bela molha vendo o radar

10ºC chuva fraca


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

por aqui estão 11ºC  e a começar a cair uns aguaceiros.


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

Vem aí carga


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 18:38)

Foto de ontem ,ao largo da praia Grande.




E para finalizar uma foto de 1 local que o nosso colega  StormRic conhece bem


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

meko60 disse:


>





E já agora, saltando para Almada... duas horas atrás

13 Km em voo de pássaro, pessoas na Praia da Riviera, Praia do Rei. Também para mostrar o mar temporariamente calmo (vai piorar nas próximas horas com o vento quando rodar após a passagem da frente.










e realmente vem lá grande chuvada, já em Peniche:


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

Na Cova da Piedade a temperatura segue com 10,3ºC e 2mm de acumulado em precipitação.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:02)

Excelente lente que tem na sua camara fotográfica,uma 250, StormRic. A nitidês com que se vê o farol do Bugio é impressionante e no Verão estou a ver que não devo ir para a praia do Rei/Riviera , que ainda me descobre por lá .!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 19:05)

Padrão ondulatório induzido pelo jet médio e alto nas formações nebulosas do sistema frontal:





Precipitação na última hora (17-18h) na região de Lisboa e Oeste


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:06)

Por falar em vento, a previsão da produção eólica para hoje é jeitosa.
http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx

e para amanhã ainda é melhor, para esta hora.
http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 19:08)

meko60 disse:


> Excelente lente que tem na sua camara fotográfica,uma 250, StormRic. A nitidês com que se vê o farol do Bugio é impressionante e no Verão estou a ver que não devo ir para a praia do Rei/Riviera , que ainda me descobre por lá .!



 não chega a tanto, seria preciso uma 500mm. Mas no verão nem sequer é a altura em que se consegue melhor visibilidade. É bonito quando estão condições óptimas de kitesurfing, vêem-se daqui muitas dezenas de kites na Nova Vaga.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

meko60 disse:


> e para amanhã ainda é melhor, para esta hora.
> http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx



Não acredito que haja assim grande produção, o vento será demasiado forte, nada benéfico para as pás dos aerogeradores, estarão certamente desactivadas.


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

Começa a chuver com mais intensidade.. assim como o vento tambem está mais forte..
Varanda norte 9,7 graus
Varanda sul 10,0 graus.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:10)

Pela imagem de radar do IPMA, deve estar a chover bem na zona de Leiria/Tomar. Ninguém para reportar?


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

9.5ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

A frente parece que chegou mais cedo do que esperava.
Mais uma minima baixa:* 5,1ºC*
Mais uma máxima baixa: *12ºC 
*
Mas agora com a entrada da frente quente já se sente menos frio, está-se confortavelmente na rua.
*Vento fraco e chuva fraca-moderada*, está-se muito bem na rua com este tipo de ambiente, basta um chapéu de chuva! 

Tempo tipico de frente quente, ameno, teto das nuvens baixo e chuva constante com pingos finos.

Agora deve chegar às 20h-21h uma boa acumulação para Lisboa, estejam atentos! Pressão nos 1020 hPa e a descer a pique.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Jan 2015 às 19:24)

Chove de forma moderada por aqui.


----------



## flak (17 Jan 2015 às 19:25)

meko60 disse:


> Pela imagem de radar do IPMA, deve estar a chover bem na zona de Leiria/Tomar. Ninguém para reportar?


Por Tomar chove fraco e vento quase nulo. Mas pelo radar parece que aproxima algo de significativo.


----------



## diogogrosso (17 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

Chove Bastante e continuamente na Batalha - Leiria


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 19:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A frente parece que chegou mais cedo do que esperava.



Penso que sendo a frente quente está dentro do previsto:


> Previsão para sábado, 17.janeiro.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...



Final da tarde é 17h, quando o sol se põe. Até agora tudo certo.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não acredito que haja assim grande produção, o vento será demasiado forte, nada benéfico para as pás dos aerogeradores, estarão certamente desactivadas.



A previsão do IPMA é de vento moderado para as zonas de maior concentração de parques eólicos.Pelo que é capaz de não estar muito desfasada da realidade.A ver vamos


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:40)

meko60 disse:


> A previsão do IPMA é de vento moderado para as zonas de maior concentração de parques eólicos.Pelo que é capaz de não estar muito desfasada da realidade.A ver vamos



A previsão é de vento forte a muito forte, tanto no litoral como nas terras altas, exactamente nas zonas onde estão instalados os parques.
Segundo sei, os aerogeradores desligam-se automaticamente com ventos superiores a 20m/s, esse valor será alcançado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

Por estes lados, "chamada de chuva bem caída" ou aguaceiros moderados, parece-me estar a aumentar de intensidade.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (17 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Por aqui chove moderado por vezes forte com alguma pedra de granizo por vezes misturado , temperatura actual de 7,6ºC!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

chuva moderada a aumentar de intensidade, vento continua fraco

9.1ºC a descer


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:47)

Chove bem
*5 mm*


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> A previsão é de vento forte a muito forte, tanto no litoral como nas terras altas, exactamente nas zonas onde estão instalados os parques.
> Segundo sei, os aerogeradores desligam-se automaticamente com ventos superiores a 20m/s, esse valor será alcançado.



Sim é verdade, normalmente desligam por volta desse valor ou pouco mais (25m/s) , poderão por isso desligar se a vel. do vento for constante e superior a essa, logo a estimativa dada pela REN seria optimista, mas não vai deixar de ser 1 valor interessante no que toca a energia produzida nos próximos 2 dias.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2015 às 19:53)

Chuva moderada e 9,1ºC.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

Mais frio pelo Montijo, aqui sigo com 9,9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 19:57)

Evolução das estimativas por radar das acumulações horárias nas últimas horas:



















Quanto às temperaturas, há este facto importante: dupla frente quente!
A primeira limpa o ar frio, mas a segunda é a que realmente é empurrada pela pluma de ar tropical húmido do sector quente:


----------



## flak (17 Jan 2015 às 20:02)

Começa agora a chover moderado, sem vento.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:04)

vai chovendo mais forte 9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:06)

*10,2ºC* e *5,3 mm*
A intensidade do vento deu agora um pulo interessante, sopra a *31 km/h*.
Amanhã vou comprar um anemometro da decatlhon, com o que aí vêm será um teste perfeito.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 20:10)

18-19h





A primeira frente quente ainda não completou a sua passagem às 19h. Cabo Carvoeiro mantinha os 10,7º , o que é frio para ali com ventos vindos do mar!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> *10,2ºC* e *5,3 mm*
> A intensidade do vento deu agora um pulo interessante, sopra a *31 km/h*.
> Amanhã vou comprar um anemometro da decatlhon, com o que aí vêm será um teste perfeito.



esse anemometro portatil há nas decatlhons à venda? e qual o preço deles?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:15)

david 6 disse:


> esse anemometro portatil há nas decatlhons à venda? e qual o preço deles?



Tens aqui a informaçao completa:
http://www.decathlon.pt/anemometro-ws9500-id_8163711.html


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 20:15)

Interessantes os gráficos de evolução ao longo do dia em Cabo Carvoeiro:





Queda da temperatura coincidiu com o pôr-do-sol e o ar frio empurrado pela primeira frente quente (que ainda não passou); queda da pressão; aumento da humidade mas ainda não atingindo o máximo; vento inversamente correlacionado com a pressão, na perfeição.


----------



## Geopower (17 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

Por Telheiras chove de forma fraca a moderada sem parar desde as 17h. 
Temperatura atual: 9 ºC. Vento fraco. 
Lá fora  a sensação térmica é de um frio húmido.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:18)

Rajada de *49 km/h*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 20:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *49 km/h*



Aqui em Carcavelos já não é possível estar na varanda, vento de sul em cheio e desabrido! Frio!!
Chuva cai a que consegue...


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:25)

aqui não ha vento, vento fraco

chuva mais calma agora 8.9ºC

PS: meu pluviometro não funciona, na consola aparece on (0.0mm) se tivesse off aparecia tracinhos (-.-mm) o que não é o caso, mas depois não envia dados para a consola está sempre nos 0.0mm, já aconteceu a algum de vocês? se já como resolveram o problema?


----------



## Geopower (17 Jan 2015 às 20:27)

david 6 disse:


> agora é que reparei que uma das tuas localizações é Glória do Ribatejo, uma das minhas localizações (onde estou agora) é na Fajarda, ou seja, estamos bem pertinho
> 
> 10.8ºC pingos, vento fraco/nulo



É verdade. Cerca de 7 km de distância. As mesmas caracteristicas climáticas da charneca ribatejana.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:39)

chuva forte!!


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

A rajada máx. foi de 17,7km/h, até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:43)

*7,1 mm*

Ha pouco, rajada de *53 km/h*.


----------



## cactus (17 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

chove desde as 17 horas alternando o moderado com o fraco , mas sempre constante , vento de sw 10,3 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 21:04)

Vai acumulando bem.
*9,1 mm
10,5ºC
36 km/h*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Jan 2015 às 21:06)

Por aqui chove bem com o vento também a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

A temperatura subiu, sinal da frente quente que nos atravessa, 10,4ºC e 7,4mm acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Vento forte aqui em Carcavelos. Chuva a intensificar-se, é projectada pelas rajadas. Temperatura não se altera uma décima sequer desde há duas horas: 10,6º.

Notável o vento no Cabo Carvoeiro, 44,3 Km/h.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Pela imagem de radar parece que vem aí chuva da boa, aqui para a zona, será?


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 21:33)

meko60 disse:


> Pela imagem de radar parece que vem aí chuva da boa, aqui para a zona, será?



Sem dúvida.






Por aqui  o vento, mar e chuva a tornarem-se cada vez mais ruidosos. Ouve-se o sopro surdo das rajadas nas paredes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

Chuva forte, com 15,6 mm/h de intensidade de momento.

Acumulados 12,0 mm desde as 0h.

Vento fraco de SE e 10,9 ºC.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 21:37)

Já está a cair bem, deixei de ver o Seixal e o rainrate vai nos 14mm/h.


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2015 às 21:37)

Chuva chuva e mais chuva... 
Desde as 5 da tarde tem sido assim, por cá. 
A partir das 18h intensificou. Chove muito.
Às 21h estava no Continente e parecia que o tecto ia desabar com a força da chuva. 
Resumindo, desde que anoiteceu ja apanhei duas molhas valentes. Humpf...


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

E vento,  claro.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

8.8ºC estabilizou aqui
vento fraco por agora não chove, parece vir boa chuvada a seguir


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2015 às 21:42)

Com o ultimo update de hoje, sigo com chuva moderada, acompanhado por vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 21:42)

*13 mm
40 km/h
10,5ºC*

Bela noite de inverno.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 21:47)

Candeeiros públicos, semáforos, bandeiras, palmeiras, está tudo a dançar ao vento 
Finalmente a temperatura a subir mas muito pouco, 11º, até porque o termómetro molhou-se com a chuva projectada.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

As últimas de hoje são:
Temperatura - 10,6ºC
Acumulado - 8mm
Rajada máx. - 22,5Km/h

Amanhã vejo quanto acumulou esta noite (se a estação/net se aguentar).


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2015 às 21:54)

Chove moderado e o vento vai aumentando de intensidade. 9,5°C.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Jan 2015 às 21:57)

StormRic disse:


> Candeeiros públicos, semáforos, bandeiras, palmeiras, está tudo a dançar ao vento
> Finalmente a temperatura a subir mas muito pouco, 11º, até porque o termómetro molhou-se com a chuva projectada.


As rajadas de vento aqui também estão fortes, de maneira que a chuva por vezes parece estar a cair intensamente devido à projecção causada pelo o vento.


----------



## Prates (17 Jan 2015 às 22:02)

Por aqui mantém-se a temperatura +/- estável com 9,5ºc.
A chuva continua a cair de forma moderada e o vento parece aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:06)

ao fim de chuva moderada, volta a ficar mais calmo, vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 22:07)

Vento e chuva amainaram agora um pouco. Acho estranho a temperatura não subir mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:12)

StormRic disse:


> Vento e chuva amainaram agora um pouco. Acho estranho a temperatura não subir mais.



Por estas bandas, o vento continua forte, ao contrario da chuva que abrandou, apenas chuvisca.
*14 mm*, bom valor.
*10,4ºC*


----------



## Garcia (17 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

por aqui estão a passar umas rajadas mais fortes neste momento.. mas nada por aí além.. 
vai chovendo fraco a moderado..
9.5ªC..


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Por aqui tenho 9,6 graus na varanda a norte e 9,4 na varanda a sul.
Continua a chuviscar com algumas rajadas á mistura.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:24)

chuva mais forte agora
8.8ºC há algum tempo que não se mexe


----------



## Firefigther (17 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Boa noite Chuva forte e vento forte pela moita


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:42)

Rajada de *59 km/h*


----------



## Geopower (17 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

Chuva moderada e vento moderado. De pouco vale o guarda-chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

*16 mm*
Está visto que este _evento_ vai ser produtivo.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

Rajada de 54,0km/h registada há momentos. Chove com intensidade.


----------



## NunoBrito (17 Jan 2015 às 22:54)

É o que se consegue arranjar para estes lados...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

O GFS carregou na precipitação.
Alguma instabilidade assim que o vento rodar para NO, vamos ver.


----------



## Garcia (17 Jan 2015 às 23:00)

chuva e vento vão aumentando de intensidade por aqui..


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:02)

Por aqui tambem.
O vento já vai nos *45 km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> O GFS carregou na precipitação.
> Alguma instabilidade assim que o vento rodar para NO, vamos ver.



onde está essa chuva toda no radar? e no satelite? nao se vê mais nada de especial, só se ainda vai se formando e ganhando força

8.8ºC (ha 1h e tal) chuva fraca agora vento? nada de especial


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2015 às 23:06)

Chuva muito forte!

11ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

O vento teve ha pouco um pico, tocou nos *48,6 km/h* agora desceu para os *40 km/h*.
O ponto forte desta zona em termos de vento, é, e sempre será  o vento médio, e não a rajada máxima, basta ver que a rajada máxima foi de apenas *62 km/h*. Importante referir que a estação está a uns meros 7 metros do solo.

*18 mm*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 23:10)

Vento forte aqui. Chuva projectada.
Algumas células a formarem-se agora na frente fria:





a partir daqui a distribuição da precipitação vai ser irregular.


----------



## Firefigther (17 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

david 6 disse:


> onde está essa chuva toda no radar? e no satelite? nao se vê mais nada de especial, só se ainda vai se formando e ganhando força
> 
> 8.8ºC (ha 1h e tal) chuva fraca agora vento? nada de especial


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:12)

StormRic disse:


> Vento forte aqui. Chuva projectada.
> Algumas células a formarem-se agora na frente fria:
> 
> 
> ...




essas células são por exemplo o que o gfs prevê para Lisboa às 00h pico de 21mm? e pode se formar trovoada?


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Firefigther disse:


>



eu vi o radar, mas como não se vê nada de especial perguntei se essas células vão ganhar boa força


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

david 6 disse:


> onde está essa chuva toda no radar? e no satelite? nao se vê mais nada de especial, só se ainda vai se formando e ganhando força
> 
> 8.8ºC (ha 1h e tal) chuva fraca agora vento? nada de especial



Coruche? Essa área tem estado numa zona de sombra da precipitação:


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

StormRic disse:


> Coruche? Essa área tem estado numa zona de sombra da precipitação:



já tive periodos de chuva forte, acho que não perceberam o que quis perguntar 
eu perguntei se as células que se vão formando na frente fria se são fortes, se pode haver trovoada, no geral não só aqui


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

david 6 disse:


> essas células são por exemplo o que o gfs prevê para Lisboa às 00h pico de 21mm? e pode se formar trovoada?





david 6 disse:


> eu vi o radar, mas como não se vê nada de especial perguntei se essas células vão ganhar boa força



Provavelmente, mas nestas situações nem todos apanham. As células estão a expandir-se. A precipitação que caíu já perfaz esses totais em vários sítios.


----------



## Firefigther (17 Jan 2015 às 23:23)

Chove com intensidade e com rajadas de vento moderadas pela Moita


----------



## Firefigther (17 Jan 2015 às 23:24)

david 6 disse:


> eu vi o radar, mas como não se vê nada de especial perguntei se essas células vão ganhar boa força


Olha por aqui cheve com intensidade e vento forte


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:28)

Por aqui, temos _morrinha_ e vento forte.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 23:29)

Olhando para a imagem de satélite não consigo dizer exactamente onde está a frente fria, mas penso que estará associada àquelas células que só mesmo agora iniciaram a actividade eléctrica:






Haverá ainda uma linha de instabilidade que se forma imediatamente atrás no pós-frontal. Difícil precisar mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:30)

StormRic disse:


> Olhando para a imagem de satélite não consigo dizer exactamente onde está a frente fria, mas penso que estará associada àquelas células que só mesmo agora iniciaram a actividade eléctrica:



A ser verdade, GFS certeiro!


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jan 2015 às 23:32)

Como prometido é devido, isto de ver a meteorologia é tentar andar no meio dela supostamente um gajo quando envelhece deveria ter mais juízo e ficar em casa a ver TV ??? , mas o gosto pelo "tempo" é bem maior,

volta pelo sítio do costume, o objectivo era ir a Pedra Amarela e ao "Adrenunes" sabendo no entanto o que ai vinha, este ultimo apenas fiquei pelo acesso de carro ao lado de um trilho, pois constatei que deixei o chapéu de chuva algures não sei a onde, enfim, e não fui lá devido a chuva, fica para outra ocasião,

a começar pela Pedra Amarela, local onde já lá fui a mais de 20 anos,
e claro tinha de começar a chover e o carro a alguma distancia e eu sem nada para me proteger o que me impediu de fazer um registo melhor, a ir novamente, vento qb, ( tenho mesmo de adquirir um anemómetro portátil ) mas levei um termo idêntico aos do Lidl, marcou 8,3º,














esta tirada num miradouro que segundo as cartas militares situa-se por cima da Tapada da Urzeira,






depois vim em direcção a Cascais para seguir a marginal para o Guincho, e continua a chover, mas pouco, mais pingos grossos,






ao lado do Raso,






a partir daqui foi um malabarismo dentro do carro para colocar o tripé e fotografar devido a chuva,










a sair da Roca, a chuva já com alguma intensidade,










praia Grande,






e Magoito ao fundo,






temperaturas na casa dos 9º - 11º, excepto na serra onde chegou aos 7º, a caminho de casa a chuva aumentou de intensidade, ainda filmei qualquer coisa, mas nada de especial.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:35)

Chuva forte, aquela celula que está oeste da minha zona no radar, passa agora por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

Desde as 17h a chover sem parar. De realçar a chuvada forte às 19h50, às 21h10, às 22h05, às 22h35 e às 22h55 a pior com um *rain rate de 27mm. *Há 15 minutos também se intensificou e até agora temos um acumulado de *33,8 mm. 
*
Temperatura começou a subir às 20h e já vai nos 11,5ºC, que por coincidência foi a temp. atual que registei no meu ultimo post xD. 
Rajada máxima:* 62,8 km/h* às 22h35
Pressão nos 1014 hPa

Frente quente já passou e agora frente oclusa aproxima-se lentamente. Esta subida de temp. é breve visto que amanhã já chega mais frio com a chegada de uma frente fria.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

12º agora. Sector quente (mas pouco, tudo está a esfriar depressa).
Chuva fraca ou chuvisco. Vento irregular em rajadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:40)

Sinceramente pelas imagens de satélite e pelo radar do IPMA não me parece que ocorra muitos mais eventos fortes, só se com o deslocamento da depressão ligeiramente para sul vá originar novos acumulados... não sei é que ainda por cima o alerta laranja é entre as 0h e as 3h para Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:40)

Chove a potes, StormRic, não tarda tens aí chuva forte.


----------



## Prates (17 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

Continua a chover de forma moderada, com pouco vento, a temperatura aumentou mas pouco para os 10.2ºc.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

Vitor TT disse:


> Como prometido é devido, isto de ver a meteorologia é tentar andar no meio dela



Excelente, com chuva e tudo! Boas vistas da Pedra Amarela! Esse Miradouro tem uma fonte ao pé? Se fôr é a Fonte Clara, a água não é recomendável.
Isso é que é coragem! Grande volta à chuva!
A Praia Grande parece bem lavada e descarnada de areia.


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2015 às 23:48)

Segundo o GFS, a previsão para as 0h00 é de 17,9mm.  

Será que vamos ver alterações nas células?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2015 às 23:50)

Chove com bastante intensidade aqui por Sintra, na boa uns 35 mm a ólhometro , o ic19 parece o rio amazonas.

Em Queluz 22,4 mm até agora.


----------



## Firefigther (17 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

Chuva e vento forte pela Moita


----------



## flak (17 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

Por aqui a temperatura está um pouco abaixo do 8 graus, em acumulado, anda por volta dos 14mm, e em termos de vento tirando uma outra rajada mais forte tudo calmo.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

Boa noite, fim de tarde/noite muito chuvosa alternando períodos moderada/forte, vai chuviscando neste momento e o vento mantém-se também moderado.
Temperatura nos 11,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:53)

*21 mm*

A temperatura não pára de subir, registo *12,6ºC*
O vento sopra a *48 km/h*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

Candy disse:


> Segundo o GFS, a previsão para as 0h00 é de 17,9mm.
> 
> Será que vamos ver alterações nas células?


Penso que está ligeiramente adiantada a frente relativamente às previsões.

Isto aqui em Carcavelos está, como direi? bastante radical!

O vento entra por baixo da porta e sai pela outra.
Nem sei se a chuva é forte ou não


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade aqui por Sintra, na boa uns 35 mm a ólhometro , o ic19 parece o rio amazonas.
> 
> Em Queluz 22,4 mm até agora.


Aqui continua a chover também muito, muitos minutos de chuva forte


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

Candy disse:


> Segundo o GFS, a previsão para as 0h00 é de 17,9mm.
> 
> Será que vamos ver alterações nas células?


Foi exatamente o que questionava no ultimo post, dão chuva muito forte entre as 0h e as 3h e aviso laranja para Lisboa e no radar não vejo grande coisa a chegar, só algumas células que devem estar mesmo a passar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que está ligeiramente adiantada a frente relativamente às previsões.
> 
> Isto aqui em Carcavelos está, como direi? bastante radical!
> 
> ...


Foi o que disse logo no inicio. Disse que a frente estava adiantada! Pelo menos meia hora a uma hora.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

temperatura a subir 9.1ºC
chove bem agora, vento em geral fraco, acho que mais para o interior está a ser bocado desilusão em termos de vento


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

Começa a entrar nevoeiro, mantem-se o vento forte, *12,9ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 00:04)

Por aqui agora pode-se dizer que é vento forte e chuva também forte! É tudo à mistura!


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:06)

e do nada fica vento forte


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:06)

Celulas a surgirem do nada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:07)

Uh uh! Isto intensificou-se mesmo muito com a passagem das células visiveis no radar. Chuva forte, vento forte de SW e leva a chuva num angulo quase horizontal, medonho! Acabei de registar com os olhos rajadas boas e que a estação de Queluz também o fez! Se abro a janela acho que ainda inundo a cozinha toda! 

Nova rajada: *64,4km/h*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 00:07)

Ainda bem que deixei os estores fechados!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ainda bem que deixei os estores fechados!



Isto ate está "soft", madrugada de Segunda é que vai ser a valer, mas sim fizeste bem.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

afinal foi uma rajada que fugiu dai do Litoral, ja voltou a vento em geral fraco
vai chovendo


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Foi o que disse logo no inicio. Disse que a frente estava adiantada! Pelo menos meia hora a uma hora.



A quente não estava mas a fria pode estar. Ainda não sei onde se localiza neste momento.


----------



## Prates (18 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

Chuva e vento forte neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

Primeira chuvada intensa do ano!
Acumulado de ontem 17/01:* 39,4mm! *Apenas 3mm acima do previsto! 

Pressão nos 1012 hPa


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:12)

StormRic disse:


> A quente não estava mas a fria pode estar. Ainda não sei onde se localiza neste momento.


Estamos com o mesmo problema, parece que desapareceu literalmente do radar


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 00:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto ate está "soft", madrugada de Segunda é que vai ser a valer, mas sim fizeste bem.



Estou apreensivo quanto aos estragos que o vento pode mais uma vez fazer em Sintra amanhã à noite, pois a floresta está fragilizada desde o Gong e os terrenos devem ter ficado com bastante água agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:13)

Chuva forte está regresso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

Acho que a frente fria ou oclusa de acordo com os mapas parecem ser estes aglomerados de células a passarem em Lisboa enquanto que a frente quente já vai de saida em Beja (que deve ter um bom acumulado). Corrijam-me se me engano por favor.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

Chove com bastante intensidade há mais de meia hora. Não dá descanso ta brutal a chuva! Ja tenho um rio na rua enorme a arrastar pedras e folhas e lixos


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:19)

Nova rajada! *67,7km/h *


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 00:19)

13º. Vento caíu para sudoeste moderado com rajadas. Aquilo era a segunda frente quente.


----------



## Garcia (18 Jan 2015 às 00:20)

Por aqui já acalmou. .


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 00:22)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que está ligeiramente adiantada a frente relativamente às previsões.



Pois olha... afinal está a cair um pé de água muito forte! O vento acompanhou  e aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

Parecem vir ai mais umas formações de células, que se tomarem o rumo das outras pode tornar-se forte! 






Por enquanto aqui acalmou, chuva fraca e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

StormRic disse:


> Estou apreensivo quanto aos estragos que o vento pode mais uma vez fazer em Sintra amanhã à noite, pois a floresta está fragilizada desde o Gong e os terrenos devem ter ficado com bastante água agora.



Sim possivelmente vao cair mais arvores, esperemos que não, sinceramente nem imagino o vendaval que vai fazer la em cima, principalmente na parte mais ventosa, na Peninha.


----------



## Barreto (18 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

Alguém sabe se neva na serra da lousã?


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 00:25)

Acendam a luz para se ver onde está a frente fria.






Dois gráficos eloquentes: até às 23h não tinha passado de certeza.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 00:25)

Barreto disse:


> Alguém sabe se neva na serra da lousã?



Se calhar já nevou no Trevim, até nos dias anteriores.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:27)

StormRic disse:


> Acendam a luz para se ver onde está a frente fria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando o vento rodar para NO e respectivo arrefecimento, já se saberá onde anda a frente fria.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:28)

StormRic disse:


> 13º. Vento caíu para sudoeste moderado com rajadas. Aquilo era a segunda frente quente.


Como é que sabes? é que eu estou a guiar-me por esta carta e só vejo a frente oclusa


----------



## Defender (18 Jan 2015 às 00:29)

Boa noite. Ontem e hoje nevou com alguma intensidade no Trevim e Santo António da Neve. 

Fotos aqui: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.287584718032052.1073741838.223845621072629&type=1

Na vila da Lousã neste momento está um vento fortissimo acompanhado de precipitação...


----------



## Profetaa (18 Jan 2015 às 00:30)

Vai chovendo moderado com vento moderado.
Rajada máxima de 39,3km/h . Temperatura a subir ligeiramente , nos 7.5º


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:30)

Ultima atualização de chuva em Lisboa às 23h





Mais de 10mm na Amadora! A Baixa, Geofisico e Alvalade estão com problemas!


----------



## *Marta* (18 Jan 2015 às 00:32)

Chuva moderada a forte, com vento, pelo Prior Velho.


----------



## LuisFilipe006 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:32)

Aqui por Sacavém chove torrencialmente neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 00:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Como é que sabes? é que eu estou a guiar-me por esta carta e só vejo a frente oclusa



Provavelmente foi isso que já aconteceu, oclusão, logo já não há frente fria. Mas então terá que haver descida de temperatura algures, mesmo ligeira. Se não houver, ainda se esperam células pós-frontais.
O vento em Carcavelos já rodou, pouco, para sudoeste, e é apenas moderado, sem rajadas sequer. Mas está notavelmente mais morno.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 00:34)

Acalmou a chuva. Ainda cai mas não da mesma forma. Foi quase uma hora a cair moderado a forte


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2015 às 00:34)

Temperatura a subir ligeiramente e pressão a descer. 11,3* com 1015 de pressão. Chove bem Ja ha um bom bocado


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:35)

chuva forte agora 9ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

Aqui rajada máxima até agora 70km/h

precipitação 3,4mm depois das 00h e 10,2mm ontem
Temperatura 11,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 00:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ultima atualização de chuva em Lisboa às 23h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois, não é uma "Baixa", são três baixas agora nas estações do IPMA de Lisboa


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2015 às 00:39)

É o diluvio pela Amadora!!!
Desde a meia-noite já la vao *9,1* mm e durante a tarde de ontem (das 17h as 24h) o acumulado foi de *39,9 mm!*
Portanto já la vão uns fantásticos *49 mm* em menos de 7h!! 
De vez em quando o vento sopra com rajadas bem fortes...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:41)

A temperatura mantem-se alta, quase nos *14ºC*, mais precisamente *13,6ºC
2 mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, não é uma "Baixa", são três baixas agora nas estações do IPMA de Lisboa


Mais uma interrupção que no final do mês não se pode contar


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

Previsão de hoje é de 17mm e Amadora já vai nos *10,7mm* em apenas 40 minutos! Acho que temos aqui a causa do aviso laranja!?

Temperatura continua a subir a pique, já vai nos 13ºC!


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

Chove muito intensamente neste momento!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 00:48)

Células a crescerem no vale depressionário:









vale porque o núcleo ficará a norte da península. Um pequeno núcleo secundário formar-se-á no sul segundo os modelos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:49)

StormRic disse:


> Provavelmente foi isso que já aconteceu, oclusão, logo já não há frente fria. Mas então terá que haver descida de temperatura algures, mesmo ligeira. Se não houver, ainda se esperam células pós-frontais.
> O vento em Carcavelos já rodou, pouco, para sudoeste, e é apenas moderado, sem rajadas sequer. Mas está notavelmente mais morno.



Acho que a temp. não tem de descer necessariamente, olhando para os 850 hPa e para a Temp. 2m tudo sobe com a passagem da oclusão às 00h.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 00:50)

Chove com muita intensidade !


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

chuva forte! temperatura estacionada nos 9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

Não chove nada aqui, vento quase nulo e chuva miudinha.
13ºC!


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2015 às 00:53)

11.8* está a subir bem agora. Daqui a pouco esta mais calor la fora que em casa


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

Ambiente calmo, vento moderado, *13,6ºC* e *2 mm*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que a temp. não tem de descer necessariamente, olhando para os 850 hPa e para a Temp. 2m tudo sobe com a passagem da oclusão às 00h.



A oclusão marca a faixa mais alta das temperaturas. A partir daí descem como aliás se vê: a isotérmica dos 6º estava a chegar, segundo a previsão, à costa da região de Lisboa. A frente tendo-se adiantado ligeiramente, aquele pico de temperatura já passou.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

E chega o acumulado à meia noite! Amadora com *13,2mm*! 





~
Dirige-se uma ultima célula para Lisboa, aproveitem-na!


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 01:07)

O Stormy publicou há pouco uma análise


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:09)

Desde o inicio do dia às 00h a Amadora (Est.Wunderground) acumulou *16,3mm*!! 
Chuva parou desde então e vento voltou a ficar fraco e parecer que vai mudando de direção!

Vamos ver o que esta ultima célula vai dar!


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2015 às 01:09)

Agora sim finalmente a chuva dá tréguas e já parou depois de 7h consecutivas a chover cupiosamente por aqui!
Só na ultima hora (desde as 0h) o acumulado foi de *16 mm*, elevando para *56* *mm* o total acumulado desde o fim da tarde de ontem! O céu parece que rompeu aqui na cidade...   Não contava com tanto e justificou-se bem o aviso laranja nesta zona!
O vento entretanto também já acalmou e a temperatura esta em subida. Neste momento 12,5ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 01:09)

As oclusões são muito traiçoeiras, como aliás se vê nas observações presentes nas últimas mensagens. Em certos pontos, há calma, noutros muito perto ainda chove, e a temperatura segue o mesmo padrão mal definido. É que se trata de uma zona de mistura de massas de ar, a rejeição em altitude do ar quente e húmido à superfície pode não se fazer de uma forma linear. As frentes não são superfícies regulares. Mesmo assim identifica-se a separação aproximada, neste momento entre a península da grande Lisboa e a margem oriental do Tejo:





E uma células "vassoura" a aproveitarem-se de bolsas de ar quente que ficaram para trás...


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:14)

por aqui não para de chover


----------



## bmelo (18 Jan 2015 às 01:15)

Aqui onde eu vivo (Vialonga), choveu muito entre as 00:00h e as 1:00h, com muito vento, agora está mais calmo, chove fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:17)

A chuva está de regresso,  chove bem.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 01:20)

Continuo com dúvidas sobre a localização das frentes. Na análise do Stormy
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...modelos-janeiro-2015.8064/page-25#post-471795

e olhando para a imagem de satélite, parece que a frente fria não passou, ocluída ou não.

Por exemplo, em Carcavelos neste momento: chuva fraca e temperatura a subir, 14º! Vento de oeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:23)

Uma particularidade da frente quente é que a chuva é constante mas distribuísse muito amplamente, visto que há 8 horas não parava de chover e os acumulados apesar de a cada hora rondarem os 10mm, não causa aquelas inundações gigantes das frentes frias que em 10 minutos pode chover mais de 10mm. É esta sintonia entre a queda da chuva e a limpeza da mesma pelos esgotos acompanhando o ritmo da chuva faz as frentes quentes. Claro que com a chegada da frente oclusa mais repentina, surpresa e forte tudo agravou um bocado mas como viram foi uma questão de minutos o que causou grandes acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:25)

StormRic disse:


> Continuo com dúvidas sobre a localização das frentes. Na análise do Stormy
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...modelos-janeiro-2015.8064/page-25#post-471795
> 
> e olhando para a imagem de satélite, parece que a frente fria não passou, ocluída ou não.
> ...


Também já estava confunso e agora que olho para o radar e para o satélite ainda fiquei mais! Se olhares para sul parece que estão umas 4 frentes


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 01:29)

Há o início da formação do núcleo secundário da depressão, isso terá tornado a situação menos clara.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:31)

chuva vai enfraquecendo, agora sim já misturada com vento
temperatura não se altera 9ºC

PS: boa célula que vai direito a Lisboa


----------



## PedroAP7 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:32)

Bem... pensei que não chegava a casa hoje. Dei por mim a atravessar uma piscina com uns 50 metros de comprimento. Os passeios não se viam. Tunel desnivelado por baixo da linha do comboio cortado, tive de dar uma volta maior para chegar a casa. Em casa, tudo inundado...


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2015 às 01:35)

Regressa a chuva torrencial!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:35)

Desceu agora *1ºC*, estão *12,5ºC.
5 mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 01:38)

Bem a estação *Escarpas Sts Nicolau ISETUBAL4 *tem registos incríveis, *97kmh*!!





http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETUBAL4#history


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:40)

StormRic disse:


> Há o início da formação do núcleo secundário da depressão, isso terá tornado a situação menos clara.


Acho que é essa divisão de nucleos que nos está a trazer a confusão das frentes


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:42)

Começou novamente a chover!
Célula está a dar bem! Cascais todo sobre radar amarelo às 01h20!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 01:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Começou novamente a chover!
> Célula está a dar bem! Cascais todo sobre radar amarelo às 01h20!



Essa mancha vai é para aí, passou em Sintra, aqui só marginalmente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:55)

Com a passagem desta ultima célula a Amadora em 2 horas acumulou *20mm *e ainda falta a chuva que vem à tarde. Vento enfraqueceu bastante, árvores estão estáticas. Parece que a festa acabou em Lisboa e o alerta laranja estava certo, pelo menos acho eu, mas talvez 1 hora atrasado. 

Ps: Em Évora e Beja aquilo vai muito mau! Parece que ao longo do território a frente vai ganhando força.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:57)

O aviso laranja para o distrito de leiria entre as 00h e as 03h nao teve qualquer nexo. A partir das 00h mal chuveu sequer..


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:58)

Hoje sem duvida foi o dia que estive mais ativo no forum, desculpem tantos posts!

O que se passou com as estações de IPMA à 1h? Mais um erro como muita vezes acontece... tinha de ser à 1h 





Mais uma coisa, quem costuma ir aos rios e ribeiras que vá amanhã que devem estar bem cheios com o acumulado de hoje!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 02:01)

Por aqui depois de muita chuva e vento o tempo acalmou bastante no entanto à que ter atenção ao evento de amanhã à noite até madrugada de Segunda que poderá trazer ventos com rajadas fortíssimas que poderão fazer estragos.
No entanto ainda é uma probabilidade, não se tem a certeza a 100% se irá acontecer mesmo ou não, mas é sempre importante ficar atento.


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2015 às 02:02)

Choveu com muita intensidade durante uns 10 minutos. O suficiente para criar "riachos" no passeio e fazer uma regata de barquinhos de papel com o pessoal aqui do bar


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 02:03)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui depois de muita chuva e vento o tempo acalmou bastante no entanto à que ter atenção ao evento de amanhã à noite até madrugada de Segunda que poderá trazer ventos com rajadas fortíssimas que poderão fazer estragos.
> No entanto ainda é uma probabilidade, não se tem a certeza a 100% se irá acontecer mesmo ou não, mas é sempre importante ficar atento.


Se hoje até se registaram 100km/h imagino amanhã!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 02:07)

Amadora em 9 horas acumulou *60mm *nada mau


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2015 às 02:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com a passagem desta ultima célula a Amadora em 2 horas acumulou *20mm *e ainda falta a chuva que vem à tarde. Vento enfraqueceu bastante, árvores estão estáticas. Parece que a festa acabou em Lisboa e o alerta laranja estava certo, pelo menos acho eu, mas talvez 1 hora atrasado.



A juntar à chuva que caiu durante o fim da tarde e noite já la vão *60 mm *nesta zona da cidade!


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 02:13)

Querem ver que ficámos sem a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro!?! 
Mauuuuuuu...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 02:15)

Bem no radar e no satélite não parece vir mais nada nas próximas 5-6 horas!
Temperatura a descer desde a passagem da ultima célula, ainda não percebi as frentes 

De realçar que este tópico - Litoral Centro - fez 12 páginas de posts só num dia!

À tarde devo voltar, até logo.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 02:39)

isto sem pluviometro digital é que não da... teve logo de deixar de emitir dados nesta altura
tenho de ir vendo no artesanal, mas o artesanal quando são chuvas + fortes não apanha tão bem, no artesanal tenho 11.7mm, acredito que tenha caido mais um pouco, entretanto parece que o vento cada vez está pior  vai caindo uns pingos

EDIT: chove moderado


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 03:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temperatura a descer desde a passagem da ultima célula, ainda não percebi as frentes



Se não percebiamos então agora...






Penso que as últimas células eram o ponto triplo, onde as duas frentes começam a oclusão. Terá então passado em Lisboa cerca das 2h. estava em Setúbal às 2:30.








As oclusões são caprichosas...

Temperatura aqui desceu dos 14º para os 12º desde então. Vento fraco agora. Não chove.

Aguaceiros dispersos aproximam-se do litoral oeste.


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 03:12)

Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 03:30)

agora já tudo calmo, vento mais fraco, temperatura a subir 9.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 03:35)

- "Nós queriamos ver neve em Carcavelos!"

- "Neve não temos..."

- "Então dê-me dois minutos de chuva e ventania..."

 com som s.f.f.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 03:47)

StormRic disse:


> - "Nós queriamos ver neve em Carcavelos!"
> 
> - "Neve não temos..."
> 
> ...



Cada um toca com os instrumentos que possui!! Bons vídeos, parece uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## bmelo (18 Jan 2015 às 03:48)

Esses semáforos do vídeo 2 levaram um bom abanão !


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 03:49)

bmelo disse:


> Esses semáforos do vídeo 2 levaram um bom abanão !



Eles já estão habituados...


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 03:52)

Realmente bela ventania! 
O video dos semáforos tá porreiro, aquilo parece que cai a qualquer momento!


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2015 às 04:12)

Extremos de hoje:
T.mín. 0.3ºC
T.máx. 12.4ºC

A chuva apareceu pelas 17.30h e só parou há cerca de 1 hora, de intensidade principalmente moderada. A temperatura mantém-se estagnada nos 7.4ºC há 2 horas.
O vento começa a aparecer, ainda que fraco por enquanto.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 05:03)

Chove novamente depois de ter estado neblina e até algum nevoeiro.
Forte neste momento. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

*Dados de ontem 17-1-2015*

Temperatura máxima: *12,4ºC*
Temperatura minima: *4,9ºC*
Rajada máxima de vento: *62 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *49,1 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *21,3 mm
__________________________
*
Agora: 
*11,6ºC
6,1 mm*
Vento fraco
Não chove


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 08:41)

StormRic disse:


> - "Nós queriamos ver neve em Carcavelos!"
> 
> - "Neve não temos..."
> 
> ...




Bons videos soprou bem por aí.
Podemos ver nesta perspectiva, o nosso concelho, tem dos sítios mais ventosos de toda a costa portuguesa,já não é mau. 
Falando em Neve, foi espectacular subir a serra de Sintra naquele historico dia de 2006 ( 29  de Janeiro), sai de casa com 3ºC , na zona da Peninha estava 0ºC/-1ºC , os flocos de neve eram gigantes.


----------



## adiabático (18 Jan 2015 às 09:31)

StormRic disse:


> - "Nós queriamos ver neve em Carcavelos!"
> 
> - "Neve não temos..."
> 
> - "Então dê-me dois minutos de chuva e ventania..."



Melhor que vinho branco!


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia.
Ontem finalizei o dia com 18,3mm de acumulado.
Já reparei que a noite/madrugada foi chuvosa e ventosa.O acumulado de precipitação até agora é de 15,5mm e a rajada mais forte foi de 27,4km/h, de notar que a estação está colocada num local de pouca elevação.
Por agora sigo com 9,5ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## Profetaa (18 Jan 2015 às 10:26)

alguem sabe como está a serra da Lousã...Neve ainda há alguma ?


----------



## Prates (18 Jan 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia sigo com 9,0ºc e o vento já deve ter rodado para NE que os aviões já estão a levantar para este lado.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 10:59)

Ver a direcção de como aterram e descolam os aviões é melhor que ter um catavento .


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2015 às 11:28)

Boas

Resumo deste evento por aqui:

Precipitação total: *27,0mm (ontem 10,2mm, hoje 16,8mm)*
Rain rate máximo: *142,2mm/h (02:12)*
Rajada máxima de vento: *69km/h (00:14)
*
Agora estão 10.2ºC, 99%Hr, 1012,0hpa e vento quase nulo

Está a ficar bastante nevoeiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2015 às 11:41)

Boas, por aqui os terrenos já estão novamente alagados, se bem que eles mal tinham enxugado, neste período que esteve sem chover.
Já se nota bem o caudal mais elevado nas ribeiras.
Por aqui tenho a relatar umas 7 horas a chover sem parar, começou ontem por volta das 19 h até +/- 2 da manha.
Já hoje de manha ainda caiu uns aguaceiros ás 8:30, parando pouco tempo depois.
Neste momento céu nublado, 10.4ºC


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 13:03)

Fresquinho por aqui, 9ºC ,mas sem chuva


----------



## Geopower (18 Jan 2015 às 13:06)

bom dia, 
Por Telheiras céu encoberto.
Temperatura: 10 ºC. Por enquanto vento fraco


----------



## subaneve300 (18 Jan 2015 às 13:17)

Profetaa disse:


> alguem sabe como está a serra da Lousã...Neve ainda há alguma ?


Não vale a pena ir lá agora,  as estradas estão cortadas


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 13:50)

minima de *8.8ºC*
actual de *10.0ºC* céu encoberto vento fraco, e eu a pensar que hoje dava para umas fotos de aguaceiros, mas com o céu assim não dá para nada


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 14:08)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui está tudo calmo com o céu apenas cinzento e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 14:12)

Acumulado de ontem: 10,8mm.
Acumulado de hoje: 9,6mm.
Últimas 24 horas: 20,4mm.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco. 10,5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

Mínima de 6.8ºC esta noite, actual de 11.4ºC e máxima do dia. Vento nulo e céu encoberto.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 15:00)

Atenção: Possivel ocorrencia de trovoada nas zonas centro e sul de Portugal continental.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2015 às 15:06)

k1d_16 disse:


> Atenção: Possivel ocorrencia de trovoada nas zonas centro e sul de Portugal continental.



???

Será mais preocupante o vento que as "trovoadas"


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 15:15)

Geiras disse:


> ???
> 
> Será mais preocupante o vento que as "trovoadas"


Concordo também com o Geiras já que são esperadas rajadas de vento que no Litoral e Terras Altas poderão alcançar os 100km/h para o inicio desta noite/madrugada de Segunda.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 15:25)

essoal agora a sério!! Sera que vai ficar assim tao mau o tempo? O que estamos a espera? Vento forte e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes?  Este tempo que está neste momento parece que vai ser o dia de hoje e amanhã uma pasmaceira pelo aspecto da coisa. Nao estou a ver nada que se aproxime ou se esteja iHntensificar.  É mesmo para valer as previsões?


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 15:32)

Minima foi registada às 10h: *9,6ºC*
Máxima registada ás 2h: *12,5ºC *até agora
Às 6h veio uma chuvada forte de *41,1mm* de rain rate!

*Dados registados até agora:*

Rajada máxima: *67,6 km/h *(Estação Queluz)
Acumulado de ontem: *39,3 mm* (IPMA)
Acumulado em 1 hora (à 1h00): *15,2 mm* (IPMA)
Acumulado de hoje até às 15h:* 24 mm *(IPMA)
Acumulado nas ultimas 24h horas: *64 mm *(IPMA)
Acumulado nas ultimas 24 horas: *67,5 mm* (Wunderground)

Parece que vem aí mais chuva! Frente fria quase a passar!


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 15:49)

Boas,

Por cá,  dia cinzento, fresco e muito húmido. 
Chuvinha miudinha desde, pelo menos, as 12h30. As estradas continuam molhadas.
O vento, a esta hora, mal se faz sentir no centro de Peniche. No entanto, no Cabo Carvoeiro já se sente mais com mais intensidade e frio.

Não deverá demorar muito para começar a ganhar intensidade. Parece que vamos ter vendaval, por cá. 

Vamos ver o que se vai passar.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2015 às 16:07)

Jodamensil disse:


> essoal agora a sério!! Sera que vai ficar assim tao mau o tempo? O que estamos a espera? Vento forte e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes?  Este tempo que está neste momento parece que vai ser o dia de hoje e amanhã uma pasmaceira pelo aspecto da coisa. Nao estou a ver nada que se aproxime ou se esteja iHntensificar.  É mesmo para valer as previsões?



Boas

É apenas vento forte, não vai chover!


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2015 às 16:18)

Tarde marcada por chuviscos de vez em quando e frio, a temperatura é de apenas 11,3ºC!
Curiosamente a mínima registada foi as *12h* com 9,9ºC e a máxima foi a 1h30 da manhã com 13,2ºC  
Durante a madrugada ainda caíram fortes aguaceiros que acumularam *27,4 mm*! Aguarda-se agora a forte ventania prevista a partir do final da tarde/inicio da noite...


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 16:20)

Cabo Carvoeiro
Acumulados dos últimos dois dias










Hoje pelas 15h00 estávamos assim





São 16h20 e continua tudo calmo, a partir de agora vai ser sempre a aumentar


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 16:30)

Jodamensil disse:


> essoal agora a sério!! Sera que vai ficar assim tao mau o tempo? O que estamos a espera? Vento forte e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes?  Este tempo que está neste momento parece que vai ser o dia de hoje e amanhã uma pasmaceira pelo aspecto da coisa. Nao estou a ver nada que se aproxime ou se esteja iHntensificar.  É mesmo para valer as previsões?





Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por cá,  dia cinzento, fresco e muito húmido.
> Chuvinha miudinha desde, pelo menos, as 12h30. As estradas continuam molhadas.
> ...



Cuidado com o vento, vai começar ao cair da noite e prolongar-se até de madrugada. A previsão mantém-se! Quase nada de chuva.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 16:47)

StormRic disse:


> Cuidado com o vento, vai começar ao cair da noite e prolongar-se até de madrugada. A previsão mantém-se! Quase nada de chuva.



Obrigado StormRic.
Ando em casa de uns familiares a montar umas estruturas num anexo e parece tar tudo tão calmo por enquanto que nao tamos com muita vontade de parar.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Jan 2015 às 16:48)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por cá,  dia cinzento, fresco e muito húmido.
> Chuvinha miudinha desde, pelo menos, as 12h30. As estradas continuam molhadas.
> ...


Passei no cabo carvoeiro há pouco.. tava mto calmo mesmo..


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2015 às 16:54)

IC 19 direcção Lisboa Sintra tinha este aspecto






Entretanto começou a chover a partir de rio de mouro e este é o panorama quase a chegar a Sintra






A escova nao é circular. O delay da câmara é que deu este aspecto 

Fotos de telemóvel


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 16:55)

E ainda está.  Vou lá passar, agora, p'ra espreitar.
O céu parece já estar a mudar.

Mais logo não deve ser agradável andar por lá.


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 17:00)

StormRic disse:


> Cuidado com o vento, vai começar ao cair da noite e prolongar-se até de madrugada. A previsão mantém-se! Quase nada de chuva.



A malta vai ter cuidado isto hoje vai soprar bem!


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 17:02)

Chove!!!


----------



## cactus (18 Jan 2015 às 17:15)

Dia cinzento 10,2ºC , nada de chuva ate´agora,


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 17:18)

Jodamensil disse:


> Obrigado StormRic.
> Ando em casa de uns familiares a montar umas estruturas num anexo e parece tar tudo tão calmo por enquanto que nao tamos com muita vontade de parar.



Em Loures? Se fôr no fundo do vale está mais protegido mas subindo os montes vai ser forte, nortada.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 17:20)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por cá,  dia cinzento, fresco e muito húmido.
> Chuvinha miudinha desde, pelo menos, as 12h30. As estradas continuam molhadas.
> ...


É como aqui quando digo respeito ao vento!
Neste momento está tudo calmo. Por volta do almoço o vento era fraco mas agora está completamente nulo!
As folhas das árvores mal se mexem e o céu está nublado com algumas pequenas abertas!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 17:24)

Candy disse:


> Chove!!!



Aguaceiros pontuais e curtos.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 17:25)

Vento nulo em Carcavelos também. Depois do céu encoberto quase todo o tempo, agora começa a limpar a noroeste e para o poente, prenúncio do vento que vai começar a instalar-se daqui a poucas horas.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 17:30)

caiu agora meia duzia de pingos super finos que nem deu para molhar o chão, já parou
9.9ºC

EDIT: começou a chuviscar e o chão já está molhado


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

Nota-se que a oeste as nuvens começam a correr mais depressa enquanto que a Este são lentas e pesadas. Poente raiado pela neblina e cumulus. Vai haver condições para formação de nuvens tipo lenticularis, jet forte a 500hPa (180 Km/h) e daí para cima, de norte.

Desapareceu o pôr-do-sol, ficou sem cores, tudo cinzento. Vento começa fraco de norte. Céu mais coberto 6/8.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 17:54)

Boas.
Para Este a coisa apresenta-se assim :


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:01)

A temperatura segue na ordem dos 10ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2015 às 18:08)

Aqui o vento mal passa os 5km/h mas só ai a partir das 22h se vai sentir mais o vento

10,0ºC


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

Na Cova da Piedade é de 0km/h  .


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

Parece que já começou o vento na região norte. Mas o máximo vai ser aqui na região oeste.

Imagens de como foi o dia aqui em Carcavelos, calmo e ameaçador mas apenas chuviscos e aguaceiros fracos desde a última chuvada já de madrugada.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:32)

Aqui o "jamais" também vai apanhar com ventania?Onde moro vou sentir/ouvir de certeza, estou num alto .


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

por aqui 9.2ºC e vento fraco (4.3km/h), ainda é cedo para o vento, mas mais daqui abocado...


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

Estão a chegar aguaceiros! Vêm atrasados , já estão a ser varridos pelo vento.





Vento que entretanto rodou de norte para noroeste.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 18:51)

StormRic disse:


> Em Loures? Se fôr no fundo do vale está mais protegido mas subindo os montes vai ser forte, nortada.


Não. Em famoes. Hoje tou por famoes na serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:51)

A temperatura mal chegou aos 11ºC sendo a máxima de *12,4ºC* às *2h* 
A minima deve-se registar nas próximas horas, já se vê a chegada da frente fria no radar apesar de não estar muito ativa em relação à chuva vai nos trazer bastante vento! 

Vento* nulo a fraco,* pressão nos *1011 hPa, *a noite chegou mais cedo por volta das 17h já acendia a luz


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:53)

esquecime dizer que tive maxima de *10.6ºC
9ºC* agora


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 18:58)

Jodamensil disse:


> Não. Em famoes. Hoje tou por famoes na serra.



Famões costuma ser ventoso, não é?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:59)

Boas noites,

Neste momento o vento ainda sopra moderado a forte, vamos ver até onde vão as rajadas.


----------



## Garcia (18 Jan 2015 às 19:05)

por aqui, ainda à pouco estava tudo tão calmo que parecia que nem se iria passar nada.. 
agora sim já se começa a ouvir o vento a assobiar por debaixo da porta virada a Norte.. 
11ºC..


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:07)

Ainda não chegou à margem S, nomeadamente à C.da Piedade, onde a vel. do vento continua a 0.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 19:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A temperatura mal chegou aos 11ºC sendo a máxima de *12,4ºC* às *2h*
> A minima deve-se registar nas próximas horas, já se vê a chegada da frente fria no radar apesar de não estar muito ativa em relação à chuva vai nos trazer bastante vento!
> 
> Vento* nulo a fraco,* pressão nos *1011 hPa, *a noite chegou mais cedo por volta das 17h já acendia a luz









A frente é a cauda da oclusão que foi enrolada à volta do vale depressionário e apanhada na corrente de norte criada pelo anticiclone que vai instalar-se. Mas o motor da circulação é a forte corrente de jacto existente nos níveis médios e altos.















jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Neste momento o vento ainda sopra moderado a forte, vamos ver até onde vão as rajadas.



 Já moderado com rajadas? Aqui em Carcavelos ainda não chegou.

A serra já está a potenciá-lo... vai haver estragos


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 19:12)

Tem estado de aguaceiros desde, cerca, as 17h00.
Às 18h00, estava no Cabo Carvoeiro e começou  a sentir-se o aumento da intensidade do vento. Saí de lá às 18h15 e as rajadas já tinham bastante força. 
Neste momento... bem, se isto vai aumentar!... Já está uma ventania danada, por cá!  As árvores e palmeiras, que restam, andam num bailarico tremendo. Já estacionamento, superior, do Continente os sinais de trânsito já abanam muito e já nos inclinamos para andar! De realçar que o Continente é junto à marginal norte e tem entrada também para norte (gostava de saber quem foi o inteligente que projectou a entrada virada para aquele lado!).


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:13)

Estou em Alfeizerão e ja está um vendaval impressionante..
9,0 graus e muito frio.. os aguaceiros têm sido uma constante.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 19:18)

Candy disse:


> Tem estado de aguaceiros desde, cerca, as 17h00.
> Às 18h00, estava no Cabo Carvoeiro e começou  a sentir-se o aumento da intensidade do vento. Saí de lá às 18h15 e as rajadas já tinham bastante força.
> Neste momento... bem, se isto vai aumentar!... Já está uma ventania danada, por cá!  As árvores e palmeiras, que restam, andam num bailarico tremendo. Já estacionamento, superior, do Continente os sinais de trânsito já abanam muito e já nos inclinamos para andar! De realçar que o Continente é junto à marginal norte e tem entrada também para norte (gostava de saber quem foi o inteligente que projectou a entrada virada para aquele lado!).



 O radar mostra que o vento empurra os últimos aguaceiros.





Ao poente, embora em terra o vento fosse fraco ou nulo, sobre o oceano as nuvens começaram a ser varridas pelo vento:









Típico aspecto rasgado e inclinado, com os níveis mais altos a correrem mais depressa do que os níveis baixos.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Já moderado com rajadas? Aqui em Carcavelos ainda não chegou.
> 
> A serra já está a potenciá-lo... vai haver estragos



Sim, mas não está nada de especial, tendo em conta o que aí vem, o vento sopra a *30 km/h*.
Acredito que os bombeiros de Alcabideche / Protecção Civil de Cascais irão ter algumas ocorrências, nada de novo, infelizmente.


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Mais um aguaceiro forte.
O vento está a aumentar muito de intensidade desde o meu último post!
Se isto é para aumentar durante a noite! A ver vamos... mas deve fazer estragos aqui pelo litoral!!!


----------



## manganao (18 Jan 2015 às 19:24)

Vento está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 19:25)

Bem por aqui o vento começou a aumentar bastante a intensidade de forma rápida!
A chuva também acompanha o vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:29)

O  aumento foi de facto brusco, sopra a *36 km/h
*
Aguaceiro neste momento , a chuva começa a cair quase na horizontal.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 19:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, mas não está nada de especial, tendo em conta o que aí vem, o vento sopra a *30 km/h*.
> Acredito que os bombeiros de Alcabideche / Protecção Civil de Cascais irão ter algumas ocorrências, nada de novo, infelizmente.



Tudo o que traga à memória o infame Gong é assustador. Naquela noite fatídica ainda fui à serra, conhecia aquelas árvores de cor, ao vê-las depois nos dias seguintes tombadas, desenraízadas, quebradas como palitos foi traumatizante... A mata das Pedras Irmãs e Urquinha já não volta tão cedo a ser o que era. O problema agora é que há clareiras enormes abertas e gera-se um efeito de dominó sempre que há vendavais, as árvores periféricas não cresceram preparadas para ventos fortes normais porque estavam envolvidas, a floresta pela sua densidade fazia o vento passar por cima, não se infiltrava. Essas árvores tombam e arrastam outras, as clareiras vão aumentando.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

por aqui ainda tudo calmo, mas os aguaceiros ainda não cá chegaram


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Isto começa a aquecer... rajada de 62 km/h.
Quem quiser, siga a estação onde retiro os dados http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBONA3#history


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 19:39)

Começou a chover neste momento e o vento é moderado de noroeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 19:39)

Cova da Moura Torres Vedras ILISBOAL12 
vento a *60,2kmh* e rajadas de *74,5kmh*!!
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL12


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 19:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Cova da Moura Torres Vedras ILISBOAL12
> vento a *60,2kmh* e rajadas de *74,5kmh*!!
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL12



Porque aqui está uma ventania muito grande!


----------



## Prates (18 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Por aqui mantenho a mesma temperatura desde manhã, 10°c. Sem chuva e para já sem vento.
Edit: começou agora a chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:47)

*11,5ºC
44 km/h
*
Não tarda o exaustor da cozinha ganha  vida, sinal de vendaval la fora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 19:49)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/

Nota-se bem a chuva quase horizontal e o poste iluminação a abanar por todos os lados!
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/ericeira/


----------



## Teles (18 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Por aqui temperatura actual de 10,5ºC , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 8,4mm e um vendaval bem forte que começou agora mesmo !


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui ainda tudo calmo, mas os aguaceiros ainda não cá chegaram



Já chegaram aqui as rajadas. Começa tudo a "dançar", mas desta vez em sentido quase oposto ao da noite passada. É este empurra para lá e depois empurra para cá que deita abaixo muitas árvores.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

começou a chover agora, vento continua fraco, 8.8ºC


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

11.6ºC 
1011.7mb
5.8mm 
ùltimos minutos com vento superior a 30km/h, rajada há pouco com 66km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

Tudo calmo por enquanto aqui, com 3,6km/h.

8,9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Cova da Moura Torres Vedras ILISBOAL12
> vento a *60,2kmh* e rajadas de *74,5kmh*!!
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL12



Última rajada: 83,2 Km/h ! Mas deve ter sido à passagem de um aguaceiro porque depois o vento médio diminuiu para 44 Km/h.


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 19:59)

A imagem é de má qualidade, mas dá uma ideia do vento que já sentia às 19h30, no centro de Peniche!
Imagine-se no Cabo Carvoeiro!...

E eu que ainda tenho de ir buscar o frango assado ao continente...


Imagem para norte. Essa palmeira está bastante protegida do vento e mesmo assim...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

O vento aqui está a começar meter respeito!


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Última rajada: 83,2 Km/h ! Mas deve ter sido à passagem de um aguaceiro porque depois o vento médio diminuiu para 44 Km/h.


Aqui está a aumentar muito e muito rápido!
Tenho pena de não ter como medir as rajadas


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:05)

Candy disse:


> E eu que ainda tenho de ir buscar o frango assado ao continente....



eu se fosse a ti ia buscar o frango já, senão daqui abocado o frango ainda ganha asas e voa 


por aqui tudo calmo, chuva fraca vento fraco (3km/h) 8.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 20:05)

Chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 20:08)

david 6 disse:


> eu se fosse a ti ia buscar o frango já, senão daqui abocado o frango ainda ganha asas e voa



ou mesmo sem asas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:10)

Por aqui só tenho a relatar chuva fraca, vento nulo para já, e cerca de 11ºC actuais (sensor dentro de alpendre, apenas aberto de frente)
Da janela de casa já oiço o "canto" das rãs todas contentes, com os terrenos alagados, já tinha saudades de as ouvir, desde o inicio do mes de dezembro que já nao as ouvia.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2015 às 20:12)

Vamos lá ver o que o vento vai dar, 67 km/h foi o máximo até agora em Queluz, nada de "anormal", vento forte na minha estação é só de 65 km/h pra cima .


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

david 6 disse:


> eu se fosse a ti ia buscar o frango já, senão daqui abocado o frango ainda ganha asas e voa





StormRic disse:


> ou mesmo sem asas...


E é isso mesmo que vou fazer, antes que seja eu a ganhar asar e voar atrás do frango!

Isto está a ficar medonho!!!


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2015 às 20:19)

Aqui não chegou ainda vento nenhum muitas vezes está nulo...tambem aqui essa nortada forte poucos efeitos vai ter...


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 20:20)

StormRic como ta por aí?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:20)

Sigo com *48 km/h* e *11,5ºC*
Rajada máxima de *65 km/h*.

Até a madrugada, muitas horas para o vento acelerar.


----------



## adiabático (18 Jan 2015 às 20:24)

StormRic disse:


> Tudo o que traga à memória o infame Gong é assustador. Naquela noite fatídica ainda fui à serra, conhecia aquelas árvores de cor, ao vê-las depois nos dias seguintes tombadas, desenraízadas, quebradas como palitos foi traumatizante... A mata das Pedras Irmãs e Urquinha já não volta tão cedo a ser o que era. O problema agora é que há clareiras enormes abertas e gera-se um efeito de dominó sempre que há vendavais, as árvores periféricas não cresceram preparadas para ventos fortes normais porque estavam envolvidas, a floresta pela sua densidade fazia o vento passar por cima, não se infiltrava. Essas árvores tombam e arrastam outras, as clareiras vão aumentando.



Uma boa parte da mata de Sintra é insustentável, ao contrário do que se possa pensar... Os ciprestes estão muito bem na Califórnia e na Peninha também não se deram mal, mas não sei se as árvores caídas serão algum dia substituídas pela mesma espécie. O mais natural é virem a ser substituídas por carvalhiça (Quercus lusitanica) ou, quem sabe, com muita sorte, pelo carvalho negral, que terá sido a mata autóctone das zonas altas da serra. Com o passar dos muitos anos e com muito esforço de controlo das espécies invasoras. Aquela mata "misteriosa" de Cupressus lusitanica teve o seu papel de "pioneira", mas com a particularidade de formar uma mata com muito pouco subcoberto. Nas clareiras, sim, imagino o regresso da mata autóctone, já bem presente na vertente ocidental da serra, até mesmo junto ao convento da Peninha.


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 20:28)

Já há estragos em Peniche. 
Squeda de andaime em cima de duas viaturas.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 20:28)

A WU da Cova da Moura, Torres Vedras já voltou a acelerar o vento: 57,6 Km/h e rajada de 80,6  Km/h.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL12#history

Assafora: mantém-se entre os 20 e os 40, maior rajada 56,2 Km/h
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL17

Às 18h efectivamente aquelas nuvens e aguaceiros eram a frente oclusa. As isóbaras iam juntando-se mais para norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 20:34)

Volta a chover fraco, com vento fraco. O vendaval ainda não atravessou o rio


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:38)

*Cova da Moura,Torres Vedras* rajada de *107 km/h.*
Brutal!


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:41)

por aqui o vento continua fraco apesar de já ter aumentado um pouco (de 3 para 8), chuva fraca 8.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

adiabático disse:


> Uma boa parte da mata de Sintra é insustentável, ao contrário do que se possa pensar... Os ciprestes estão muito bem na Califórnia e na Peninha também não se deram mal, mas não sei se as árvores caídas serão algum dia substituídas pela mesma espécie. O mais natural é virem a ser substituídas por carvalhiça (Quercus lusitanica) ou, quem sabe, com muita sorte, pelo carvalho negral, que terá sido a mata autóctone das zonas altas da serra. Com o passar dos muitos anos e com muito esforço de controlo das espécies invasoras. Aquela mata "misteriosa" de Cupressus lusitanica teve o seu papel de "pioneira", mas com a particularidade de formar uma mata com muito pouco subcoberto. Nas clareiras, sim, imagino o regresso da mata autóctone, já bem presente na vertente ocidental da serra, até mesmo junto ao convento da Peninha.



Sem dúvida, esse foi sempre aliás o grande problema das matas de Sintra, a introdução de espécies. Uma das matas mais resistentes ao vento é por exemplo a que rodeia o Castelo dos Mouros, no exterior das muralhas de nordeste a noroeste mas bem lá em cima, na zona do Penedo da Amizade. As matas originais dos cimos de Sintra eram sempre de baixa estatura, entrelaçavam-se com os penedos e umas ás outras, rastejavam mesmo. Agora que as espécies introduzidas atingem alturas enormes e a mata perde densidade parece irremediável que acabe por desaparecer dos cimos. No entanto é preocupante notar que os eucaliptos apesar da sua altura descomunal (são a segunda espécie com mais altos exemplares em todo o mundo a seguir às sequóias) vão ser capazes de resistir muito melhor ao vento. Embora constituídas principalmente por Cupressus Lusitanicus (que não são de qualquer modo autóctones, apesar do nome), as matas da Peninha mais ocidentais, muitas são pouco conhecidas, adaptaram-se no seu porte e inclusivamente o solo foi capaz de produzir um coberto notável devido à pouca altura das copas; aprenderam mesmo a rastejar e a criar copas do tipo almofada para resistir ao vento. Essa mata é das mais sustentáveis e regenera-se continuamente.


----------



## *Marta* (18 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Aqui pelo Prior Velho está tudo calminho... à tarde ainda era para ir a Sintra tirar umas fotos, mas cheguei ao Cacém e dei meia volta, que estava a chover...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:44)

Por aqui, o destaque, como sempre, é o vento medio, sopra a *51 km/h*.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

Já chegou o vento à margem sul .Rajada de 32,2Km/h e alguns pingos de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 20:47)

Jodamensil disse:


> StormRic como ta por aí?



Muito variável, neste momento está um vento moderado modesto sem rajadas, mas já houve rajadas muito fortes. Curiosamente este amainar do vento ocorre simultaneamente com uma ligeira subida de temperatura, sente-se o ar mais morno (13º).


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui, o destaque, como sempre, é o vento medio, sopra a *51 km/h*.



*55 km/h*, está acelerar bem.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 20:49)

O vendaval chegou !

Rajada de 31,7km/h repentinamente, após um período com vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

O vento deverá acalmar um pouco para depois intensificar de novo mas com média mais alta que propriamente a rajada (vento mais constante do que com impulsos) à medida que a aproximação do anticiclone acontece. Este vento muito provavelmente é influência da frente ainda.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Cova da Moura,Torres Vedras* rajada de *107 km/h.*
> Brutal!


Confirmo que por aqui está uma ventania muito forte.
Os cabos, árvores, candeeiros de iluminaçao abanam por todos os lados.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 20:53)

StormRic disse:


> Muito variável, neste momento está um vento moderado modesto sem rajadas, mas já houve rajadas muito fortes. Curiosamente este amainar do vento ocorre simultaneamente com uma ligeira subida de temperatura, sente-se o ar mais morno (13º).


Se calhar ainda vou aí para ver a coisa!!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 20:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> O vento deverá acalmar um pouco para depois intensificar de novo mas com média mais alta que a rajada à medida que a aproximação do anticiclone acontece. Este vento muito provavelmente é influência da frente ainda.


Se isto continuar pela madrugada a dentro irá haver estragos na minha zona!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 20:57)

Rajada 46,4km/h.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:58)

A partir das 18:00h a realidade ultrapassou a previsão,no que toca à produção de energia eólica.
http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2015 às 21:01)

Por aqui o vendaval também já se faz ouvir, á quase uma hora, já fui á rua amarrar árvores com cordas e estacas para ver se nao ganham assas. Diria que o vento já sopra a mais de 40 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

Estava a jantar, e vi agora mesmo um clarão a Norte.
Não sei se tratou  de algum estrago nos cabos da rede electrica.

O vento sopra a *57 km/h*.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 21:07)

meko60 disse:


> A partir das 18:00h a realidade ultrapassou a previsão,no que toca à produção de energia eólica.
> http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx



Penso que talvez tivessem previsto desligar algumas turbinas daí aquele patamar logo após as 18h e a subida lenta. Se não fôr por isso então vamos ter problemas...

Aqui em Carcavelos, voltaram as rajadas muito fortes que já se ouvem a rugir na mata ao lado.


----------



## jonekko (18 Jan 2015 às 21:09)

Isto de viver num 7º andar ainda para mais quase ao pé da serra da amoreira tem que se lhe diga no que toca ao vento. Até o esquentador assobia com as rajadas que já se fazem sentir. 9,5º


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 21:09)

Jodamensil disse:


> Se calhar ainda vou aí para ver a coisa!!



Para "ver" o melhor sítio até será o Guincho, mas não recomendo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 21:09)

O vento médio continua a subir, segue nos *60 km/h*.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

Sim é possível, se bem que durante o dia o vento foi de um modo geral fraco.Entrtanto na estação da Piedade novo máx. de rajada, com 35,4km/h. Se tivesse aqui em Almada 1 anemómetro de certeza que esse valor já teria sido ultrapassado, pois noto a intensificação da vel. do vento.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estava a jantar, e vi agora mesmo um clarão a Norte.
> Não sei se tratou de algum estrago nos cabos da rede electrica.



Isso é estranho, não há obviamente por aqui outra causa natural.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

A intensidade do vento será assim tão alta que faça derrubar postes?Não é impossível,alguma rajada mais forte combinada com 1 poste mal fixado ou com os amrradores em mau estado.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

vento chegou agora, vento vai disparado a subir como a temperatura, 9.9ºC rajada ainda so de 25.4


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

Jodamensil disse:


> Se calhar ainda vou aí para ver a coisa!!





jonekko disse:


> Isto de viver num 7º andar ainda para mais quase ao pé da serra da amoreira tem que se lhe diga no que toca ao vento.



Estação WU em Famões:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL11

Vento 41Km/h e já houve rajadas de 67 Km/h.


----------



## jonekko (18 Jan 2015 às 21:22)

StormRic disse:


> Estação WU em Famões:
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL11
> 
> Vento 41Km/h e já houve rajadas de 67 Km/h.


E eu ainda estou um pouco mais alto. Os caixotes do lixo quando está este vento costumam ganhar vida própria!


----------



## Prates (18 Jan 2015 às 21:33)

Já tive algumas rajadas fortes, como não tenho anemómetro não consigo dizer qual a velocidade delas.
Esta estação será a que está mais perto de mim: http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...st?query=38.87191772,-9.05949116&sp=ILISBOAF2
Mas está cerca de 60 metros mais abaixo pelo que os registos podem ser mais baixos.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 21:33)

estava com rajadas por volta dos 20, do nada fez rajada com *37.0km/h*, tenho uma porta da sala que já não fecha bem, quando fez a rajada ela abriu se, para vocês ai no Litoral isto não é nada, mas aqui mais para o interior já começa a ser mais interessante


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

Muito vento pelo Cacém, está brutal! 

Pela Quinta do Conde a temperatura é de 11,7ºC com o vento também a soprar forte.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 21:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> O vento deverá acalmar um pouco para depois intensificar de novo mas com média mais alta que propriamente a rajada (vento mais constante do que com impulsos) à medida que a aproximação do anticiclone acontece. Este vento muito provavelmente é influência da frente ainda.



A frente já vai no Alentejo, a julgar pelo radar e satélite:










Vê-se uma linha de instabilidade e um mosaico de pequenas células na corrente de norte. Será durante a passagem dessas células no litoral, porque não devem progredir para o interior, que se registarão as maiores rajadas.


----------



## MicaMito (18 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Por volta das 19:15 passaram umas valentes rajadas aqui pela zona cadeiras do café foram para a estrada e caixotes do lixo virados  mas agora não está nada fora do normal vento moderado e rajadas moderadas a fortes!NA estação da figueira doa foz a rajada maxima foi de 68km/h as 19:16!


----------



## adiabático (18 Jan 2015 às 21:45)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida, esse foi sempre aliás o grande problema das matas de Sintra, a introdução de espécies. Uma das matas mais resistentes ao vento é por exemplo a que rodeia o Castelo dos Mouros, no exterior das muralhas de nordeste a noroeste mas bem lá em cima, na zona do Penedo da Amizade. As matas originais dos cimos de Sintra eram sempre de baixa estatura, entrelaçavam-se com os penedos e umas ás outras, rastejavam mesmo. Agora que as espécies introduzidas atingem alturas enormes e a mata perde densidade parece irremediável que acabe por desaparecer dos cimos. No entanto é preocupante notar que os eucaliptos apesar da sua altura descomunal (são a segunda espécie com mais altos exemplares em todo o mundo a seguir às sequóias) vão ser capazes de resistir muito melhor ao vento. Embora constituídas principalmente por Cupressus Lusitanicus (que não são de qualquer modo autóctones, apesar do nome), as matas da Peninha mais ocidentais, muitas são pouco conhecidas, adaptaram-se no seu porte e inclusivamente o solo foi capaz de produzir um coberto notável devido à pouca altura das copas; aprenderam mesmo a rastejar e a criar copas do tipo almofada para resistir ao vento. Essa mata é das mais sustentáveis e regenera-se continuamente.



Desconhecia que o Cupressus lusitanica tivesse capacidade de auto-propagação em Portugal, mas porque não? O interessante dessa mata (do ponto de vista cénico) é o tipo de subcoberto, muito pouco denso, provavelmente devido a algum tipo de alelopatia, ao efeito do ensombramento, à acumulação das escamas sobre o solo. A mata da encosta do castelo dos Mouros é interessante, sem dúvida, já lá vi azevinho de porte arbóreo, mas não vou lá há muitos anos e ainda não fui desde que andaram a desmatar aquilo para dar visibilidade ao castelo. O eucalipto, curiosamente, mesmo resistindo ao vento, é uma árvore que em povoamento não compete bem com a vegetação autóctone, como se tem verificado no parque de Monsanto. Como o subcoberto, aí, não é "limpo", a morte de um eucalipto adulto é uma oportunidade para os carvalhos e sobreiros que ja estavam presentes na nova "clareira" de aproveitarem o bónus de sol e água para tomar conta do terreno. Imagino que o mesmo possa suceder com os cedros do Buçaco. Há coisas interessantes, em Sintra, por exemplo, um bosquete de bétulas na estrada da Malveira-da-Serra para o Linhó. Mas a vegetação autóctone não é nada desinteressante, do meu ponto de vista. Mesmo a carvaliça atinge porte arbóreo, tal como o carrasco na Arrábida (até em Oeiras eu já vi carrasco com 4m de altura, formando bosquetes que vistos de fora parecem moitas grandes, mas que têm fustes quase limpos, que não terão mais do que 30/40 anos pois estão em terrenos que eram de cultivo, o que me faz pensar que os carrascos da Arrábida não são de modo nenhum um caso sui generis).

Isto está um pouco off-topic e já descobri aqui no fórum outro tópico com esta temática, vou copiar isto para lá: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...fera-de-porte-arboreo.6242/page-2#post-472214


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 21:52)

StormRic disse:


> Estação WU em Famões:
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL11
> 
> Vento 41Km/h e já houve rajadas de 67 Km/h.


Eh pah ta a começar a ficar interessante está. ... as rajadas sao muito espaçadas mas quando aparecem sao longas. 
Neste momento ja estou em casa em loures, mais propriamente santo António dos cavaleiros, e os ventax das casas de banho e o exaustor da cozinha ja estao a começar a falar sozinhos eheh


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 22:00)

Calmo em Carcavelos, o vento neste momento nem sequer é moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 22:01)

Vento forte, rajada de 62,3km/h.


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 22:02)

Por aqui só piora!!!!!!!!
É com cada rajada que mete medo!
Vão haver mais problemas, com certeza.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2015 às 22:03)

Aqui nada se passa algum ventinho que agora até está fraco...11,3ºC

17,2mm hoje


----------



## apardal (18 Jan 2015 às 22:08)

Rajada máxima de 65 km/h às 21h00 em Assafora (Sintra).

Ventos médios de 22 nos últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 22:09)

vento medio desceu de 21 para 16
humidade vai a descer também, 92% agora
temperatura está igual *10ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

*10,5ºC 
52 km/h*

Muito frio.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

Apesar de não chover, as rajadas de vento por aqui são bastante fortes!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Apesar de não chover, as rajadas de vento por aqui são bastante fortes!



Rajada de 99 km/h por aí agora mesmo, valores espectaculares.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

Só o assobio do vento mete respeito!


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

O vento não é nulo agora. Mas ta praticamente. Praticamente nada se mexe eheh que se passa pah? O céu ta limpo e vento desapareceu.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Até agora tenho 38,6km/h como rajada máx. ,a temperatura está nos 11ºC.


----------



## LuisFilipe006 (18 Jan 2015 às 22:30)

Por aqui em Sacavém sente-se algum vento mas nada de especial até agora.


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

rajadas muito fortes pela Merceana, Alenquer.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 22:38)

*9,7ºC
50 km/h*


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 22:48)

Da minha parte só tenho um comentário possível.
Isto está medonho!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

Rajada máxima às 20h35 de *77,2 km/h *vento agora abrandou bastante. Temperatura atual exatamente nos 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2015 às 22:56)

77 km/h até agora por Queluz, faz mais vento no verão zzzzzzz.


----------



## rbsmr (18 Jan 2015 às 22:59)

Rajada máxima de 74 km/h às 19:49


----------



## thunderhunter (18 Jan 2015 às 23:01)

fhff disse:


> rajadas muito fortes pela Merceana, Alenquer.


confirmo, pelo carregado também o telhado do galinheiro já foi.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

Vendaval cortante.
*9,4ºC
61 km/h*


----------



## NunoBrito (18 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

*Quem dá o que tem...




*


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 23:13)

9.9ºC wind chill 6.6ºC
vento moderado com rajadas na casa dos 20 e 30, maxima até agora *37.0km/h* logo no inicio deste evento de vento, sinceramente esperava mais, até na sexta no dia dos aguaceiros tive rajada superior (38.5)


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

1ª ocorrência:


----------



## Prates (18 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

Por aqui tirando algumas rajadas mais fortes, está uma situação normal
Temp. mín.: 8,6ºc às 9h27
Temp. máx.: 10,9ºc às 0h58
Temp. actual: 9,1ºc


----------



## Geopower (18 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Por Telheiras vento moderado com algumas rajadas. 10 °C. Decerto que o wind chill factor baixa em alguns graus a temperatura sentida.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

Um pouco atrasado, mas uma amostra da chuva que caio por aqui pelas 00:00h, já tinha saudades de a ouvir "cantar" assim,


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

Demorou, mas apareceu, agora mesmo, rajada de *86,7km/h *


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

E lá perdi a cabeça e uns euritos , mas o meu grande interesse desde puto pela meteorologia assim me "obrigou" já que por vezes gastamos guito em mer*** que por vezes não nos faz falta, e lá fui á Decathlon de Loures comprar o anemómetro portátil ( ainda lá ficou um ) e como não podia deixar de ser o tempo com imagens um pouco interessantes, desta um nevoeiro alto, e fica o registo,

a caminho de Montemor,







estas tiradas de um parque onde outrora foi uma lixeira por cima das portagens da CREL, mas que infelizmente parece que passou um tornado por lá  enfim,














"ali" é a serra da Amoreira,


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 23:45)

Pico interessante, o vento sopra a *63 km/h!*


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2015 às 23:49)

O vento continua medonho!


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Jan 2015 às 23:50)

A tarde era para reiniciar as voltas de bike que acho que já tenho condições "técnicas" para tal, mas acabou por ser o tempo a dar-me a volta, e lá rumei até a Expo para mais uma caminhada, nada de especial não fosse a chuva a aparecer quase a meio do percurso, tá visto que a meteorologia quer que eu interage com ela , chuva miudinha, foi a minha sorte, pois não fui preparado para tal,  mas a chegar ao carro aumenta de intensidade, que sorte eu tive, vento praticamente nulo, mas ao passar o túnel do grilo na vinda para Odivelas aumentou de intensidade, com o novo aparelhómetro ainda medi aqui em casa +- 30km/h de vento +- pelas 21:45h,

umas imagens possíveis com o télélé,

os tons amarelos a intimidarem-me com uma possível chegada de chuva ,














e não falhei, passado um bocado começa a cair miudinha, hora de dar mais corda aos sapatos.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

Parece que o vento forte vai continuar pelo menos até a meio desta madrugada.


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

Eh pah tou ha volta de uma hora quase sem vento. Será normal?


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2015 às 00:04)

Ventania brutal por aqui! Rajadas entre os 60 km/h e os 70 km/h neste momento, mas já obtive uma perto dos *80 km/h *as 20h30!!!  Foi logo pra aquecer...
Viver num 10º andar na Amadora e numa zona descampada como esta é assustador! Cada rajada mais forte parece o vizinho a dar marteladas no telhado ahah


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 00:05)

Rajadas fortíssimas!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 00:07)

Jodamensil disse:


> Eh pah tou ha volta de uma hora quase sem vento. Será normal?



Obrigado! Estava a ver se tinha uma "deixa" para dizer que em Carcavelos praia nada se passa de invulgar.
O vento é... moderado sem rajadas especiais, qualquer dia de verão normal tem mais vento que isto. Não sei o que se passa mas parece que aqui é uma zona de sombra do vento.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (19 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

O vento está neste momento muito fortíssimo!
Vi grande clarão ao longe deve ter sido algum poste de electricidade que caiu ou algo parecido!


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia:
Mín 6.8ºC
Máx 11.6ºC

Estive pelo Freeport esta tarde/início de noite, por isso não sei bem quando o vento mais forte começou mas sei que um vizinho já ficou sem umas peças de roupa . Está bonito está...


----------



## Nuno_1010 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

Rajadas fortes


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

Aqui pelas Caldas está um pandemónio.. anda tudo no ar.. so espero que não haja grandes estragos..
varanda norte 10.6ºC
varanda sul 10.0ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 00:22)

Às 23h era este o panorama das estações do IPMA quanto a intensidade do vento.
Mas há tão poucas estações bem colocadas para este evento que não se tiram grandes conclusões. Felizmente temos as PWS.






A proximidade da costa e a altitude bem como a situação em terreno plano parecem determinantes.
Mas os contrastes deixam-me perplexo.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 00:23)

StormRic disse:


> O vento é... moderado sem rajadas especiais, qualquer dia de verão normal tem mais vento que isto. Não sei o que se passa mas parece que aqui é uma zona de sombra do vento.



O vento não tem mesmo vergonha nenhuma! 
Aqui até estou com medo da janela da sala que é virada a norte e por aí não se passa nada. 

Agora a sério,  estou mesmo com receio deste vento que bate de frente com a janela! Agora sem as palmeiras está terrível.


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:25)

Estou preocupado, estou sem telhado desde o verão, já levei com as maiores chuvadas da história aqui da zona nos últimos meses e agora daqui a nada voam-me as placas improvisadas que estão a remediar a falta de telhado... Rajadas bem violentas, só oiço o vento a zumbir violentamente lá fora e o telheiro não tarda a voar


----------



## Aspvl (19 Jan 2015 às 00:25)

Boa noite 
Por São Pedro de Moel o vento está forte com rajadas pontuais de alguma intensidade.
O uivar do vento pelas frinchas das portas e o «tremer» destas mete respeito!!

Quando será o pico desta ventania?


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:27)

agora desde a meia noite nem aos 30 chega em rajada

wind chill 5.6ºC
temperatura 9.1ºC
80% humidade (Desceu bem depressa)


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2015 às 00:28)

Vendaval autêntico pelo Cacém!


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 00:31)

StormRic disse:


> Às 23h era este o panorama das estações do IPMA quanto a intensidade do vento.
> Mas há tão poucas estações bem colocadas para este evento que não se tiram grandes conclusões. Felizmente temos as PWS.
> A proximidade da costa e a altitude bem como a situação em terreno plano parecem determinantes.
> Mas os contrastes deixam-me perplexo.



A EMA  do Cabo Carvoeiro é uma das que está num local apropriado para este tipo de evento, mas esses 54,4 km/h parecem-me pouco, olhando ao vento que se fazia sentir, a essa hora, no centro de Peniche!

Eu sei lá!... por aqui estamos habituados a muito vento, mas isto hoje está mesmo muito, muito, mau!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:31)

Rajada de *77 km/h *agora mesmo.
O vento sopra a *55 km/h*.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2015 às 00:33)

Candy disse:


> A EMA  do Cabo Carvoeiro é uma das que está num local apropriado para este tipo de evento, mas esses 54,4 km/h parecem-me pouco, olhando ao vento que se fazia sentir, a essa hora, no centro de Peniche!
> 
> Eu sei lá!... por aqui estamos habituados a muito vento, mas isto hoje está mesmo muito, muito, mau!


Os 54 são médios desse período de tempo. Podem muito bem ter havido grandes rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 00:33)

Candy disse:


> Rajadas fortíssimas!



Na EMA do Cabo o vento médio tem andado desde as 20h sempre acima dos 50Km/h, entre 52,9 e 54,4Km/h.

Em Dois Portos atingiu os 36,4 às 22h, diminuiu às 23h para 33,1Km/h.

e é só, estas são as duas estações mais notáveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:34)

StormRic disse:


> Na EMA do Cabo o vento médio tem andado desde as 20h sempre acima dos 50Km/h, entre 52,9 e 54,4Km/h.
> 
> Em Dois Portos atingiu os 36,4 às 22h, diminuiu às 23h para 33,1Km/h.
> 
> e é só, estas são as duas estações mais notáveis.



A EMA do Cabo Raso deve estar ao nivel do Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Jan 2015 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente, com chuva e tudo! Boas vistas da Pedra Amarela! Esse Miradouro tem uma fonte ao pé? Se fôr é a Fonte Clara, a água não é recomendável.
> Isso é que é coragem! Grande volta à chuva!
> A Praia Grande parece bem lavada e descarnada de areia.



Não me pareceu, fui direito ao miradouro, mas como começou a chover tive de me despachar para tirar fotos, algumas até ficaram mal, tenho de lá voltar novamente e explorar a pé os arredores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:35)

Rajadas fortíssimas agora, os estores não param de tremer! E mesmo assim estou a ouvi-los com o headphones e com musica alta! É o que dá ter o quarto virado para norte....


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

david 6 disse:


> agora desde a meia noite nem aos 30 chega em rajada
> 
> wind chill 5.6ºC
> temperatura 9.1ºC
> 80% humidade (Desceu bem depressa)



tive agora uma de 32.2km/h a maxima desde a meia noite, deste evento de vento continua nos 37.0km/h


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2015 às 00:37)

Por aqui continua muito forte. Rajadas fortíssimas. O som lembra-me, a espaços, os da famosa ciclogenese explosiva de Dezembro de 2009, aqui pelo Oeste. Há momentos fiquei sem luz durante 1-2 minutos.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 00:37)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aqui pelas Caldas está um pandemónio.. anda tudo no ar.. so espero que não haja grandes estragos..
> varanda norte 10.6ºC
> varanda sul 10.0ºC



Peniche também! 
Espero que não hajam muitos estragos. Mas olhando a que houve a queda de um andaime, logo ao início do vento, pouco depois das 20h00...


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2015 às 00:42)

Vai para aqui um vento tão inconstante q é incrível! Chega a estar fraco, mas do nada sopram umas rajadas fortíssimas que metem respeito...
A temperatura tem estado sempre em queda e sigo com *9,0ºC*, mas com sensação de estarem 5ºC!


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

Será que, tal como ontem, isto está tudo adiantado relativamente às previsões  ou iremos ter o pico da intensidade do vento,  mesmo pelas 3 da manhã? 
Olhando à previsão do windguru...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 00:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> A EMA do Cabo Raso deve estar ao nivel do Cabo Carvoeiro.



Pois, se ao menos o anemómetro estivesse a funcionar.



Vitor TT disse:


> Não me pareceu, fui direito ao miradouro, mas como começou a chover tive de me despachar para tirar fotos, algumas até ficaram mal, tenho de lá voltar novamente e explorar a pé os arredores.



A fonte está muito escondida pela vegetação. É um recinto rectangular com um murete?
Para sul é o único que existe.


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

Vou ganhar coragem e vou á varanda a norte medir o vento com o tlm


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 00:52)

As estações mais a norte já diminuiram o vento.

Aqui em Carcavelos parece um pouco mais animado, mas o vento médio é moderado apenas, não chega aos 30Km/h assim à vista. Algumas rajadas, bastante espaçadas chegarão talvez aos 40 Km/h mas nada mais forte do que isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:52)

*9,1ºC
55 km/h*

Ate amanhã.


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Jan 2015 às 00:56)

Parece ter acalmado um bocado por aqui agora... Não totalmente, mas pelo menos fez um intervalo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 00:58)

Candy disse:


> Será que, tal como ontem, isto está tudo adiantado relativamente às previsões  ou iremos ter o pico da intensidade do vento,  mesmo pelas 3 da manhã?
> Olhando à previsão do windguru...



Não acho que esteja adiantado.
Além do Cabo Carvoeiro e TorresVedras, as outras estações do IPMA com vento médio forte (>35Km/h) são apenas três, Fajão (claro, mas essa é sempre), Beja e Sagres.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

que estranho, fui lá fora e está um belo vendaval, mas na estação não passa dos 20km/h o vento medio e as rajadas maximas são só nos 30s e tais, o vento lá fora faz me lembrar a tempestade gong e nessa altura tive boas rajadas com o dobro do que estão agora, será que o anemometro está com falta de pilhas?  é que hoje durante a tarde a consola deixou de apanhar, mas depois reiniciei a consola e voltou a apanhar, secalhar tá com falta de pilhas e agora não está a apanhar como deve

wind chill 4.9ºC, confirmo!!!!


----------



## vamm (19 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> Não acho que esteja adiantado.
> Além do Cabo Carvoeiro e TorresVedras, as outras estações do IPMA com vento médio forte (>35Km/h) são apenas três, Fajão (claro, mas essa é sempre), Beja e Sagres.


Na minha zona, não diria que isto eram rajadas inferiores a 35km/h. Isto é horrível!


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2015 às 01:04)

Acabo de avistar um clarão a Leste!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2015 às 01:04)

Aqui ainda não passou os 60km/h


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

Saíram agora as observações das 0h: Cabo Carvoeiro estava com 61,6 Km/h de vento médio   Foi o pólo deste evento sem dúvida.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

Acordei agora com o que me pareceu portas a bater. Está um vendaval medonho la fora. Fez-me lembrar o Gong!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 01:07)

Geiras disse:


> Acabo de avistar um clarão a Leste!



Foi algo eléctrico que estourou com certeza.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 01:08)

Rachie disse:


> Acordei agora com o que me pareceu portas a bater. Está um vendaval medonho la fora. Fez-me lembrar o Gong!



O Gong fazia tremer as empenas e espalmava a mata aqui ao lado... nunca tinha visto nada assim.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Jan 2015 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> A fonte está muito escondida pela vegetação. É um recinto rectangular com um murete?
> Para sul é o único que existe.



Sinceramente penso que não pois tive pouco tempo para apreciar o lugar, tem a torre que está vedada, pois ainda pensei em abrigar-me, mas népia, reparei sim foi que o caminho está arranjado, antigamente só de jipe, agora só a pé .


Bom o vento por aqui de vez em quando acelera bem, mas não tenho coragem de o ir medir hahaha, alias neste momento razoálvelmente forte e mais constante, tenho a intensidade do som do vento na chaminé como "anemómetro"


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

Repare-se nos fracos valores da velocidade média do vento nas estações de Lisboa Ajuda e Praia da Rainha. Penso que Carcavelos deve estar na mesma zona de sombra do vento.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2015 às 01:14)

StormRic disse:


> O Gong fazia tremer as empenas e espalmava a mata aqui ao lado... nunca tinha visto nada assim.


Eu na altura morava na Amadora por isso nao consigo comparar daqui. Mas o barulho que faz..  A gata ta em pânico


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2015 às 01:14)

Rajada de *84km/h* na Lourinhã.

http://www.meteoclimatic.net/perfil/PTSUR1200000002530A


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

Rajadas fortes voltaram aqui depois do momento de pausa. Dava-me um jeitão que, tipo, parassem de vez...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

StormRic disse:


> O Gong fazia tremer as empenas e espalmava a mata aqui ao lado... nunca tinha visto nada assim.


A falar do Gong, faz hoje 2 anos...


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

Despeço-me com *vento médio de 45 km/h* e *rajadas de 72 km/h* à instantes!! Tudo pelos ares aqui...
8,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2015 às 01:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A falar do Gong, faz hoje 2 anos...


 2 anos


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2015 às 01:26)

Por aqui continua. ..rajadas fortes e a  assobiar por todo o lado. Vou tentar dormir. Ate amanhã, boa noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 01:26)

Geiras disse:


> 2 anos


já editei xD (é o que dá ainda pensar que estamos em 2014)


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Jan 2015 às 01:30)

Isto está muito feio aqui. Espera-me uma noite em claro...


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 01:32)

StormRic disse:


> Saíram agora as observações das 0h: Cabo Carvoeiro estava com 61,6 Km/h de vento médio   Foi o pólo deste evento sem dúvida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 01:34)

Vitor TT disse:


> esta tirada num miradouro que segundo as cartas militares situa-se por cima da Tapada da Urzeira,





Vitor TT disse:


> Sinceramente penso que não pois tive pouco tempo para apreciar o lugar, tem a torre que está vedada, pois ainda pensei em abrigar-me, mas népia, reparei sim foi que o caminho está arranjado, antigamente só de jipe, agora só a pé .



A Torre e o caminho arranjado são a Pedra Amarela. O recinto está agora vedado a veículos, logo à saída da estrada, porque faz parte do Campo Base: http://www.cm-cascais.pt/equipamento/parque-tematico-pedra-amarela-campo-base

Mas eu referia-me ao miradouro que está por cima da Tapada da Urzeira. É o da Fonte Clara, aliás na carta militar está lá assinalada essa fonte. Sublinho isto por causa de a água dessa fonte poder não ser própria para beber. Pelo contrário a água das fontes das Pedras Irmãs (ao pé da estrada no lugar dos picnics) e a da Peninha, logo abaixo do santuário, no caminho para a Malveira, é boa.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 01:39)

vamm disse:


> Na minha zona, não diria que isto eram rajadas inferiores a 35km/h. Isto é horrível!



Referia-me ao vento médio que é a informação que aparece no IPMA. As rajadas essas podem ter qualquer valor, 60, 70, 80 etc...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 01:41)

Agora sim! Está vento forte em Carcavelos, assobia e ruge.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Jan 2015 às 01:46)

StormRic disse:


> A Torre e o caminho arranjado são a Pedra Amarela. O recinto está agora vedado a veículos, logo à saída da estrada, porque faz parte do Campo Base: http://www.cm-cascais.pt/equipamento/parque-tematico-pedra-amarela-campo-base
> 
> Mas eu referia-me ao miradouro que está por cima da Tapada da Urzeira. É o da Fonte Clara, aliás na carta militar está lá assinalada essa fonte. Sublinho isto por causa de a água dessa fonte poder não ser própria para beber. Pelo contrário a água das fontes das Pedras Irmãs (ao pé da estrada no lugar dos picnics) e a da Peninha, logo abaixo do santuário, no caminho para a Malveira, é boa.



É esse mesmo sim, tem um murozinho a volta e muita lama no "recinto" pareceu-me sim ter qualquer coisa no outro lado da estrada, mas como chovia nem fui ver, mas tinha algo que me fez prender a vista, dado que estacionei o carro com a frente para a serra.

vento ora calmo, ora bruto, mas mais vezes calmo.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 01:55)

Meteomontijo publicou, há cerca de 5 horas atrás,  no facebook

"Em Torres Vedras, na localidade da Cova da Moura, acabou de ser registada de rajada de vento 107,6km/h !"


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:06)

Candy disse:


> Meteomontijo publicou, há cerca de 5 horas atrás,  no facebook
> 
> "Em Torres Vedras, na localidade da Cova da Moura, acabou de ser registada de rajada de vento 107,6km/h !"



Sim, foi nesta estação privada:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL12

Pode ver-se aqui no gráfico de ontem:
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ILISBOAL12#history/s20150118/e20150118/mdaily


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:10)

Candy disse:


> Só posso dizer uma coisa. Esta gaita parece estar mais forte!!!
> 
> Não sei se há clarões ou não. Se abrir a persiana, ainda voa! É que estou a levar com isto mesmo de frente p'ra sala!
> 
> ...



Realmente à 1h estava no máximo, 61,9 Km/h de vento médio! Faço ideia as rajadas!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:17)

A nível de todo o território nenhuma outra estação do IPMA teve algo sequer lá próximo de Cabo Carvoeiro, nenhuma atingiu 50 Km/h de vento médio.

Veremos amanhã de manhã o que o mar poderá ter feito.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 02:23)

StormRic disse:


> A nível de todo o território nenhuma outra estação do IPMA teve algo sequer lá próximo de Cabo Carvoeiro, nenhuma atingiu 50 Km/h de vento médio.
> 
> Veremos o amanhã de manhã o que o mar poderá ter feito.


Sim, até porque a preia-mar foi agora há pouco, pela 01h23.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:24)

Candy disse:


> Sim, até porque a preia-mar foi agora há pouco, pela 01h23.



Foi no pico do vento. Como é que está neste momento a soprar?


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:26)

O pequeno detalhe que faz os grandes vendavais: apenas aquelas isóbaras mais próximas entre si, e a zona onde a distância entre elas é menor situa-se precisamente sobre o litoral oeste e mar adjacente.





Às 0H, essa distânica mínima situava-se ainda um pouco a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, nas horas seguintes terá descido e passado exactamente por esse litoral.


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Jan 2015 às 02:26)

Aqui pelas Caldas abrandou um pouco.. mas mesmo assim ainda mete respeito.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2015 às 02:33)

ouvi um estrondo, até parecia um trovão, fui logo ver radar, mas nada (como já esparava) e estava com phones, o vento está a piorar agora aqui, 8ºC, wind chill 3.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:35)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aqui pelas Caldas abrandou um pouco.. mas mesmo assim ainda mete respeito.



Já passou portanto. Entretanto já vem lá o que nos vai afectar, em termos de vento, 3ª, 4ª e 5ª, mas sem intensidades comparáveis à de hoje. No entanto, muito vento noroeste e norte no litoral oeste para esses dias.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:36)

david 6 disse:


> ouvi um estrondo, até parecia um trovão, fui logo ver radar, mas nada (como já esparava) e estava com phones, o vento está a piorar agora aqui, 8ºC, wind chill 3.9ºC



Não há células, nem nada, e tudo o vento levou pode-se dizer. O pico do vento estará agora a passar aí.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2015 às 02:47)

Wow! A temperatura teve uma quebra de 0.5ºC em 1 minuto do nada Oo de 7.4ºC para 6.9ºC. O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 02:50)

Eu já nem sei bem o que digo, ou o que diga, mas...
Opahhh isto está mais forte agora!!!!!! Ou são rajadas mais fortes, pu com intervalo de tempo mais curto ou o raio que parta isto tudo!... 
Isto está cada vez pior por aqui! 
Ou então o meu Tico e Teco já voaram e não me avisaram!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 02:52)

StormRic disse:


> Já passou portanto. Entretanto já vem lá o que nos vai afectar, em termos de vento, 3ª, 4ª e 5ª, mas sem intensidades comparáveis à de hoje. No entanto, muito vento noroeste e norte no litoral oeste para esses dias.


Pffffffffff...
Isso era uma piada p'ra mim, certo?!?


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:57)

de forma alguma, é a sério, vem mesmo vento nesta semana. O ter passado é em relação às Caldas, que está mais a norte e no interior.
Não convém abrir os estores ainda aí por Peniche. Não vai piorar mas ainda vai durar mais umas horas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 03:06)

Nas observações das 2h metade das estações perdeu as comunicações, incluindo Cabo Carvoeiro. Ficamos sem saber a tendência.
Em Lisboa aumentou, estava em 38,2 Km/h, uma brisa em comparação, mas as rajadas canalizadas pelos grandes edifícios levam muita coisa pelo ar.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 03:16)

StormRic disse:


> Nas observações das 2h metade das estações perdeu as comunicações, incluindo Cabo Carvoeiro. Ficamos sem saber a tendência.
> Em Lisboa aumentou, estava em 38,2 Km/h, uma brisa em comparação, mas as rajadas canalizadas pelos grandes edifícios levam muita coisa pelo ar.


Acabei de ver que a EMA, cá do sítio,  foi-se!... pelo menos por agora.

Era o que estava a dizer. Às 02h50 assustei-me! Piorou muito. 
Não se nota nenhuma acalmia, ainda, pelo menos nas rajadas que são umas atrás das outras.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 03:36)

Tenho um video a carregar, no youtube, que é basicamente só o barulho do vento junto à janela. A vista é a persiana  Abrir é que não abro, se não ainda voa. Lool...
É mesmo só p'ra dar ideia do vento. E para que percebam melhor o que tento descrever!

Enquanto isto (enquanto escrevia) as rajadas estão mais fortes. C'um raio!!!


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2015 às 03:48)

ali para trás está uma "barraca" de chapas, só oiço é as chapas a abanar, secalhar a esta altura metade das chapadas já foram ao chão, porque é uma "barraca" "protecção" fraquita, amanhã vejo, apesar disto o vento já está mais calmo que abocado


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 03:59)

As rajadas estão mais fortes agora!!! É com cada bomba contra a janela...


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 04:20)

Voltamos a ter a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro

Pelo registo, Peniche com 58km/h de vento médio às 03h00. No entanto o que aqui pareceu foi um significativo aumento da intensidade do vento a partir dessa hora!
Agora, 04h15, as rajadas são garantidamente mais fortes do que até as 03h30!!!
Parece que não vou ter ordem de me deitar esta noite. Ainda vou ter de ir tirar o carro da porta de casa antes que lhe caiam as persianas em cima. E não, não estou a brincar!


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 04:35)

Fui agora à rua ver como está a janela do lado de fora e está horrível lá fora. É preciso equilíbrio para permanecer parado.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 04:36)

Candy disse:


> Voltamos a ter a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro
> 
> Pelo registo, Peniche com 58km/h de vento médio às 03h00. No entanto o que aqui pareceu foi um significativo aumento da intensidade do vento a partir dessa hora!
> Agora, 04h15, as rajadas são garantidamente mais fortes do que até as 03h30!!!
> Parece que não vou ter ordem de me deitar esta noite. Ainda vou ter de ir tirar o carro da porta de casa antes que lhe caiam as persianas em cima. E não, não estou a brincar!



As rajadas serem mais fortes aí nessa rua em particular tem que ver com o vento estar a rodar mais NNE, por isso já não tens a protecção do edifício em frente, o vento entra pelo lado direito.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 04:43)

StormRic disse:


> As rajadas serem mais fortes aí nessa rua em particular tem que ver com o vento estar a rodar mais NNE, por isso já não tens a protecção do edifício em frente, o vento entra pelo lado direito.


Também pode ser, fui agora à rua e ele está bem de frente. De qualquer forma a frente do prédio é mais para N/NE e não propriamente para norte. 

Está horrível.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 04:47)

Era isto, às 03h25.
Basicamente só o som interessa.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 05:15)

StormRic disse:


> As rajadas serem mais fortes aí nessa rua em particular tem que ver com o vento estar a rodar mais NNE, por isso já não tens a protecção do edifício em frente, o vento entra pelo lado direito.


Ok não é muito, mas é mais!


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Jan 2015 às 07:59)

Por aqui seguimos assim:


----------



## Garcia (19 Jan 2015 às 08:14)

A estação na Zambujeira registou uma rajada de 91.7 km/h às 00h40/45/50m. . 
Agora de manha fui buscar o pão e dei com uma árvore partida.  Certamente caiu na estrada e alguém apanhou-a para cima. Deve ter sido neste período de rajadas. .


----------



## Geopower (19 Jan 2015 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Céu limpo em Telheiras. Vento moderado com rajadas. 8 °C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2015 às 10:24)

Por aqui foi um vendaval desde o inicio da noite de ontem, até ás primeiras horas da manha de hoje, que mal consegui dormir, como vento a assobiar na paredes.
Felizmente nao me causou estragos.
Hoje de manha encontrei o caixote do lixo a "dormir" no chao.
Ainda continua o vento apesar de as rajadas nao serem tao fortes.
Com céu limpo e sol, e 11,5ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2015 às 12:40)

parece tou a achar o vento pior agora do que há 2 ou 3h atrás


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2015 às 13:04)

Boas

Como já esperava aqui foi uma noite tranquila com ventos de norte é para esquecer por aqui... o evento do dia anterior acabou por ser melhor como já esperava basta dizer que foi de SW, esses sim são bons eventos! tudo o resto aqui é para esquecer 

Rajada máxima de 64km/h (06:31)

Temperatura mínima 7,9ºC com um wind chill minima de 4ºC (06:25)

Agora céu limpo vento fraco por vezes moderado, 12,2ºC, 48%Hr, 1019,1hpa


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 14:29)

Parece que vamos continuar com mais vento durante a semana, mas nada comparada ao que aconteceu esta noite. 
Estou curiosa para saber o registo da rajada máxima,  no Cabo Carvoeiro. 

Off-topic: Só p'ra que conste, a janela sobreviveu!!! Uffffffffff...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2015 às 14:33)

Candy disse:


> Parece que vamos continuar com mais vento durante a semana, mas nada comparada ao que aconteceu esta noite.
> Estou curiosa para saber o registo da rajada máxima,  no Cabo Carvoeiro.
> 
> Off-topic: Só p'ra que conste, a janela sobreviveu!!! Uffffffffff...


----------



## PedroAP7 (19 Jan 2015 às 14:40)

A minha casa sobreviveu, mas o telheiro lá atrás partiu-se. Vou demolir daqui a uns meses seja como for, mas ainda lá tenho coisas guardadas e é chato. Que inferno que estou a passar. Espero que o tempo seja mais simpático nos próximos tempos do que neste fim de semana. Foi chuva e vento em dias diferentes, que deu que falar.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 14:41)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Exacto! 
Agora aguardo o registo do dia 19, pois após as 00h00 deve ter havido rajadas mais fortes.
Digo eu, com o cérebro ainda enrolado de uma noite em claro!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2015 às 14:49)

Evento comum com rajada máxima de 80 km/h por Queluz, neste momento o vento é bastante frio o que torna a sensação desagradável na rua, 11,3ºC.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 15:02)

Registo da situação de vento, esta madrugada, pelas 05h00.
Foi a esta hora que se começou a notar um pequeno abrandamento da intensidade do vento. Mais perto das, 06h00 as rajadas começaram a ser um pouco mais espaçadas no tempo.






Chegou-me informação de que terão "voado" painéis solares do telhado de um prédio, com 3 andares, durante a madrugada.  Ainda ontem, pela hora de jantar caiu um andaime em cima de duas viaturas. De certeza que haverão mais registos de ocorrências,  devido ao vento.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2015 às 15:53)

PedroAP7 disse:


> A minha casa sobreviveu, mas o telheiro lá atrás partiu-se. Vou demolir daqui a uns meses seja como for, mas ainda lá tenho coisas guardadas e é chato. Que inferno que estou a passar. Espero que o tempo seja mais simpático nos próximos tempos do que neste fim de semana. Foi chuva e vento em dias diferentes, que deu que falar.


Estes acontecimentos meteorológicos são muito interessantes mas quando há estragos não são nada bonitos  Espero que não tenhas mais estragos e que o tempo melhore por aí.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2015 às 16:17)

este barracão cada vez está mais bonito






por enquanto ainda continua algum vento, já vai aparecendo umas nuvens altas 12ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2015 às 16:24)

Rajada de *92km/h* registada na Zambujeira, Lourinhã, tendo o vento médio atingido um máximo de *64km/h*.

Pela Quinta do Conde a rajada máxima foi de *65km/h*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (19 Jan 2015 às 16:32)

Boa Tarde!
Esta madrugada o vento esteve bastante forte.
As rajadas metiam respeito e felizmente não tive estragos.
Sentiu-se mais a intensidade do vento entre a 0.00 e 04.00 da madrugada.
Depois disso acalmou bastante e sigo neste momento com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2015 às 16:32)

desde que o sol tapou se por nuvens altas, o vento tem estado em descido a acalmar


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 16:47)

Vento forte provoca estragos em estufas na região Oeste
"algumas dezenas de estufas têm estragos"
"Em Torres Vedras, o mau tempo obrigou a organização do carnaval a cancelar a inauguração do monumento alusivo àquele evento no centro da cidade. A caricatura do presidente do Futebol Clube do Porto, Pinto da Costa caiu do pedestal em que tinha sido colocada."

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=3003312&page=2


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

Panorama actual:










A serra:





9,1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## meko60 (19 Jan 2015 às 17:52)

Tens umas vistas excelentes André, quase que se vê a minha casa .


----------



## meko60 (19 Jan 2015 às 17:55)

Sigo com 10,8ºC na Cova da Piedade e com 10,5ºC em Almada.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

Entretanto..


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

Candy disse:


> A caricatura do presidente do Futebol Clube do Porto, Pinto da Costa caiu do pedestal em que tinha sido colocada."



Afinal nem tudo foi mau ehehe


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2015 às 18:04)

Vento fraco, 8.6ºC e a nebulosidade começa a aparecer a noroeste. Máxima de 11.8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 18:07)

Minima:* 7,4ºC*
Máxima: *12,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *80,4 km/h *
Parecem temperaturas amenas mas o vento forte acompanhado do frio gélido descia a temperatura uns 6 graus, ainda me lembro de às 10h o RealFeel ser de 0ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2015 às 18:14)

A máxima aqui hoje foi de 13,1ºC dei uma volta de carro pela cidade não vi nenhum efeito do vento! também não foi nada de mais...

Agora estão 10,6ºC, 62%Hr, 1018,9hPa  e vento fraco por vezes moderado

A ver se a frente fraquinha que vai passar de madrugada me chega para dar 5mm


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2015 às 18:38)

O vento da última madrugada provocou estragos no telhado de uma unidade fabril, virada NE e situada junto à praia da Gamboa, em Peniche.






Foto publicada no Facebook,  por Nando Cordeiro
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203655236209649&set=p.10203655236209649&type=1&theater


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

Vento a enfraquecer cada vez mais, chegada de um manto de nuvens vindo de Noroeste e a fazer do por do sol mais animado, algumas fotos.
(Desculpem mas não percebo grande coisa de fotografia e tentei fazer o melhor)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

Boas noites,

Em termos de vento.

*Ontem*
Rajada máxima: *86,7 km/h*
Vento médio máximo:  *63,9 km/h
Hoje*
Rajada máxima: *84,6 km/h*
Vento médio máximo: *62,6 km/h*

Nada que não estejamos habituados nesta zona durante dias a fio em pleno Verão.
___________

Dia frio hoje

Extremos térmicos: *8,1ºC* / *11,3ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Jan 2015 às 22:04)

2.1ºC em São Mamede perto de Fátima, 1.3ºC em Ourém  A temperatura já não deveria estar a subir em vez de descer?


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 22:42)

Temperatura a descer bastante, por este andar ainda passamos a mínima prevista! Atual: *8,2ºC* Prevista: *8ºC*
E ainda mal são 23h!

Provavelmente não vai baixar mais porque vai passar a frente quente daqui a algumas horas


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 22:43)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> 2.1ºC em São Mamede perto de Fátima, 1.3ºC em Ourém  A temperatura já não deveria estar a subir em vez de descer?


Em breve começa a subir, em alguns minutos


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2015 às 22:59)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> 2.1ºC em São Mamede perto de Fátima, 1.3ºC em Ourém  A temperatura já não deveria estar a subir em vez de descer?


A sério? Eu sei que são zonas com temperaturas potencialmente baixas, mas assim tão baixas? Eu ainda não desceu dos 6.9ºC, há 1 hora, e já subiu até aos 8.2ºC de agora. Parece estranho mas olhando para as temperaturas às 22h há ali uns 4.1ºC em Alcobaça e 5.2ºC em Tomar no lado oposto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Acho que neste momento a frente quente está mesmo a passar e a fria colada a ela, deve ocorrer oclusão no território.

Edit: Temperatura já sobe, frente quente já dá sinal


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2015 às 23:23)

Brisa de sul a fazer descer a temperatura pela região da Qta. do Conde e Azeitão.

7,1ºC em Azeitão
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS9

5,2ºC na Qta. do Conde
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS5


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

AndréFrade disse:


> Panorama actual:





AndréFrade disse:


> Entretanto..



Mais do que Meteofotos, MeteoArte!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que neste momento a frente quente está mesmo a passar e a fria colada a ela, deve ocorrer oclusão no território.
> 
> Edit: Temperatura já sobe, frente quente já dá sinal



É difícil identificar a localização das frentes na imagem de satélite:






Às 18h efectivamente pareciam quase a formar oclusão





Mas é possível que seja a frente quente aquela linha de chuva fraca a acercar-se do litoral oeste:





logo ainda não estarão ocluídas. Pouca actividade na verdade, não faz grande diferença.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2015 às 00:02)

Depois de um pico de temperatura de 8.2ºC há 1 hora a temperatura voltou a descer para os 7.3ºC actuais.

Extremos do dia:
Mínima 6.1ºC
Máxima 11.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 00:02)

Geiras disse:


> Brisa de sul a fazer descer a temperatura pela região da Qta. do Conde e Azeitão.



Interessante essa brisa local, deve descer a encosta norte da Arrábida quando a circulação é fraca como acontece nesta altura em que a pequena crista anticiclónica antes da frente faz atenuar o vento geral.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

Ao que parece, na noite passada, quando carreguei este "video" não reparei que ficou privado. 
Então aqui fica, agora visível ao público. 

Entenderão a razão da imagem ser os estores fechados. É que se os abri-se daria mau resultado. 
Então,  é mesmo só para terem, através do som, ideia de como isto estava pelas 03h25 da madrugada passada.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

Wow, queda brutal da temperatura desde a meia noite dos 7.3ºC para os 5.8ºC e a descer!
PS: enquanto escrevia o post desceu mais 0.2ºC!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2015 às 01:37)

Em relação às frentes, acho que esteja algo assim
Estão mesmo quase pegadas, basta algumas horas para ocorrer a oclusão





Corrijam-me se erro sff


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 01:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Em relação às frentes, acho que esteja algo assim
> Estão mesmo quase pegadas, basta algumas horas para ocorrer a oclusão
> 
> 
> ...



Às 0h segundo a sinóptica do Meteoffice já estava tudo ocluído:





Isto é, à superfície o sector quente já não tem expressão mas a subida da massa de ar faz-se progressivamente.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2015 às 01:52)

Chuva moderada, por cá. 

Voltámos a ter o "facho" no radar. Irritanteeeee...


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2015 às 01:53)

StormRic disse:


> Às 0h segundo a sinóptica do Meteoffice já estava tudo ocluído:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado por me esclareceres! No radar já chegam as primeiras células


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jan 2015 às 02:03)

Despeço-me com 5.1ºC acompanhada de grandes flutuações.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2015 às 02:05)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui na margem sul sigo com 9.9ºc e a humidade a aumentar nas ultimas horas até aos actuais 85%
Vento nulo e sem registo de precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 03:13)

Chuva fraca e chuvisco em Carcavelos. Vento moderado de oes-noroeste.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2015 às 03:28)

Continua a chover em Peniche e na Venda do Pinheiro.

Estava à espera que o ipma colocasse o resumo do fia de ontem, mas... até agora nada. Vou dormir. Ontem foi uma noite em alerta. Hoje, embora haja algum vento, a situação é de calmaria, relativamente ao dia de ontem.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2015 às 03:45)

Só para que fique registado... o vento aumentou e ouvem-se algumas rajadas.

Fui...


----------



## Geopower (20 Jan 2015 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado pelo Areeiro. Observando o céu e o radar, virá ai um aguaceiro.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jan 2015 às 09:37)

Boas por aqui a mínima de 4 por agora 5.6 vai ser um dia em que a máxima não vai subir muito


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

Mais uma frente brutal deste "inverno rigoroso" segundos a SIC

Acumulados aqui *0,6mm
*
Vou terminar possivelmente o mês com 41,8mm, nos últimos 6 anos pior que isto só o ano sem inverno de 2011/2012 

Mínima 7,7ºC

Agora céu nublado com boas abertas, 11,2ºC, 81%Hr, 1014,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2015 às 12:13)

Por aqui tem sido uma manha de aguaceiros fracos pontuais, o céu continua bem nublado.
11.5ºC actuais


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2015 às 12:29)

Aqui passou as expectativas, acumulado de* 5,6 mm *e aguaceiros pós frontais vão chegando e estão a brincar com a temperatura.
Atual: 11,4 ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2015 às 13:06)

Passou um aguaceiro que deixou tanto como a frente da madrugada!

Acumulados 1,2mm desde as 00h

11,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2015 às 13:21)

Boas
Cascais(centro da vila) segue nos 11graus.
Chuva fraca
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2015 às 13:40)

acabou de chover razoavel


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2015 às 13:48)

Boas!

Forte aguaceiro passou por aqui em Santo Estêvão, por agora já não chove mas o céu mantém-se muito nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2015 às 15:20)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado e duradouro, suficiente para deixar as ruas alagadas de água. A temperatura desceu para os actuais 8,8ºC e o vento mantém-se moderado. 4,2mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2015 às 15:27)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte.  De repente o céu ficou todo negro.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 16:16)

Boas tardes

Noite de chuva em geral fraca mas que deve ter acumulado à volta de 5mm, apenas por observação do estado das ruas.
Seguiram-se aguaceiros celulares de típica massa de ar polar pós-frontal. Cumulonimbus que deixam a precipitação sobretudo no oceano. Por aqui só de vez em quando cai um aguaceiro fraco, ocasionalmente mais intenso mas de curta duração. Vento nororeste moderado.



Candy disse:


> Estava à espera que o ipma colocasse o resumo do fia de ontem, mas... até agora nada. Vou dormir. Ontem foi uma noite em alerta. Hoje, embora haja algum vento, a situação é de calmaria, relativamente ao dia de ontem.



A noite de vendaval de anteontem para ontem, 18-19, teve como centro a região oeste e em particular de Peniche a Torres Vedras e Lisboa.
A estação do Cabo Carvoeiro registou em ambos os dias a rajada máxima, sendo que na madrugada de 19 o máximo atingido foi de 101,5 Km/h! Ultrapassou outra estação que habitualmente regista intensidades máximas de vento, Fajão que atingiu só 90,4 Km/h.






Pelo resto do território as rajadas máximas, registadas nas estações do IPMA, situaram-se na casa dos 80 Km/h, destaque para Dois Portos, Lisboa e Barreiro e também no norte, Cabril, e no sul Sagres.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Jan 2015 às 16:41)

Aguaceiros e mais aguaceiros têm sido uma constante hoje, sobretudo depois de almoço..
9,6 graus e vento fraco
Agora mesmo, um aguaceiro a noroeste e outro a sudoeste praticamente em simultâneo..


----------



## felyzardo (20 Jan 2015 às 16:42)

Começou a chover e o sol a bater mesmo à força:


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 16:43)

Ao amanhecer céu com amplas abertas, pouco colorido:





Neste momento, a imagem de satélite permite ver como as células se distribuem tipicamente no padrão em mosaico com as maiores a acabarem de rodear a região de Lisboa e a ficarem na maior parte sobre o oceano.





Imagem de radar de acordo, precipitação em geral fraca sobre terra:


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 16:45)

felyzardo disse:


> Começou a chover e o sol a bater mesmo à força:



Bom apanhado! Esta vista para Leste localiza-se mais ou menos onde?


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2015 às 16:55)

Aumento, brusco,  da intensidade do vento! Sopra forte e com rajadas.
Não havia necessidade.

Temp 13º C, mas a sensação de frio, devida ao vento, é enorme.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 16:58)

Candy disse:


> Aumento, brusco,  da intensidade do vento! Sopra forte e com rajadas.
> Não havia necessidade.
> 
> Temp 13º C, mas a sensação de frio, devida ao vento, é enorme.



Haverá um aumento temporário até caír a noite, depois diminuirá gradualmente e a noite será relativamente calma.
Amanhã volta com grande força ao início da tarde.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2015 às 17:12)

StormRic disse:


> Haverá um aumento temporário até caír a noite, depois diminuirá gradualmente e a noite será relativamente calma.
> Amanhã volta com grande força ao início da tarde.



Não há fome que não dê em fartura!

Aguaceiro moderado, gélido,  acompanhado de rajadas de vento, moderado a fortes.

Vou lá fora sentir na pele, este ventinho.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 17:29)

Dois aspectos do céu na hora anterior:


----------



## felyzardo (20 Jan 2015 às 17:30)

StormRic disse:


> Bom apanhado! Esta vista para Leste localiza-se mais ou menos onde?


Em Queluz, e é a excelente vista do meu segundo andar!


----------



## Prates (20 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

Boa tarde sigo com 8,4°c e muito vento pelo que parece ainda mais frio. O céu começa a ficar limpo.


----------



## peteluis (20 Jan 2015 às 18:10)

Bonito, visto da A1 Aveiras.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2015 às 18:16)

tava em Lisboa, soube agora, cheguei à Fajarda, que por volta das 13h caiu granizo misturado na chuva!!

acumulado 4mm (no artesanal) tenho de arranjar o digital não sei como
vou com *8.4ºC*


----------



## Rachie (20 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

Ha uma nuvem no mar preta, enorme com 3 torres tao densas que fazem sombra no Tejo.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2015 às 18:28)

O vento forte em altitude e a base elevada destas torres permite imagens como esta, da webcam do meteo.transtejo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

peteluis disse:


> Bonito, visto da A1 Aveiras.



Belo apanhado! Bigornas impecáveis e didácticas!


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 18:51)

Rachie disse:


> Ha uma nuvem no mar preta, enorme com 3 torres tao densas que fazem sombra no Tejo.



Isso foi ao pôr-do-sol? O horizonte estava bem bonito, pejado de bigornas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 19:08)

Mais três aspectos do céu hoje, já próximo do poente:

As células que passavam mais próximo da costa










As mais longínquas:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2015 às 19:36)

Máxima de apenas *11,4ºC* com sucessivas subidas e descidas da temperatura, quando passava uma célula a sensação de frio era terrivel, RealFeel chegou aos 5ºC
Minima ainda por dizer, por enquanto fica a atual: *7,8ºC
*
Vento* moderado*
Pressão *nos 1014 hPa*
Acumulado *de 7 mm *


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2015 às 19:37)

Essas 3 bigornas ao final da tarde eram visíveis até daqui, infelizmente estava a andar de carro e não tinha como as registar.

Por agora 7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2015 às 19:48)

Boas noites,

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro intenso.
*5 mm
7,1ºC* e vento moderado a forte* *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2015 às 20:59)

Uma foto de hoje, depois de um forte aguaceiro deixado pela célula na imagem (16:50):


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Jan 2015 às 21:50)

Boas.
Fikei surpreendido pois não esperava que hoje caísse vários aguaceiros de forma seguida!
Apesar de serem maioritariamente moderados, apanhei pelo menos 2 que foram mais intensos!


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

eu daqui também via o topo das bigornas por cima das árvores 

*6.7ºC* há muito tempo


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

david 6 disse:


> eu daqui também via o topo das bigornas por cima das árvores
> 
> *6.7ºC* há muito tempo



Eram umas nuvens gigantescas, visíveis a várias dezenas de quilómetros.

Por aqui noite calma sem vento com a temperatura de 5.6ºC e a descer muito lentamente.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2015 às 23:17)

MSantos disse:


> Eram umas nuvens gigantescas, visíveis a várias dezenas de quilómetros.
> 
> Por aqui noite calma sem vento com a temperatura de 5.6ºC e a descer muito lentamente lentamente.



hoje vais me a ganhar 

desceu agora *6.4ºC*
está vento fraco (6.5km/h) com wind chill de *3.6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

david 6 disse:


> hoje vais me a ganhar
> 
> desceu agora *6.5ºC*
> está vento fraco (6.5km/h) com wind chill de *3.6ºC*



Não sei se vou! Durante a madrugada ainda me podes ultrapassar. 

A brisa está a complicar a descida, talvez dê para haver uma geada de manhã mas sem temperaturas negativas.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2015 às 23:53)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, pontualmente um ou outro mais forte e novamente muito frio! (mais do que é normal nestas bandas)
A máxima ficou-se pelos *11,4ºC *e mínima de *7,5ºC *por volta da meia noite, dps foi subindo com a aproximação da frente quente tendo variado entre 8 e 9ºC.
O acumulado foi de *6 mm *
Durante a tarde a temperatura desceu bem, às 17h30 já estava na casa dos *8ºC*!  Esperava um pouco mais de vento hoje por acaso, n foi além do moderado...
Neste momento sigo com *7,6ºC*, uma brisa gelada que da a sensação de estarem 4ºC!


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

vento subiu para 10km/h e a temperatura subiu logo para *7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2015 às 00:31)

david 6 disse:


> vento subiu para 10km/h e a temperatura subiu logo para *7ºC*



A temperatura também subiu por aqui, já tive 5.4ºC agora tenho 6.1ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jan 2015 às 00:33)

Extremos do dia

Mínima 5.1ºC
Máxima 12.7ºC

Actual: 8.1ºC

Bastante vento nesta última hora, não esperava tanto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

Desde as 18h que a temperatura mantem-se igual, isto é algo raro!
Atual (e há 7 horas): *8,5ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 01:24)

temperatura já vai descendo de novo *6.5ºC *


----------



## Rachie (21 Jan 2015 às 08:28)

StormRic disse:


> Isso foi ao pôr-do-sol? O horizonte estava bem bonito, pejado de bigornas.



Foi. Estava lindo sim.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Jan 2015 às 09:58)

Bom  dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu muito nublado mas com abertas de vez em quando. Hoje há pouco vento e estão 10º. Tenho sérias intenções de não sair de casa pois sou mais uma das muitas pessoas que apanhou gripe   logo eu tão pouco habituada a estar doente . Volta e meia virei aqui ao forum durante o dia para ver se me distraio


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jan 2015 às 10:37)

Bom dia. Mínima de 6,0°C. 
Manhã de aguaceiros e céu geralmente nublado com abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2015 às 10:47)

Manha de aguaceiros fracos/moderados, com o céu bem escuro.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 11:58)

minima de *2.9ºC *
actual *10.9ºC* e aguaceiro fraco neste momento


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2015 às 12:23)

Bom dia!
Aqui a mínima desceu aos *6,8ºC *e neste momento estão *11,5ºC*.
Cai mais um aguaceiro fraco, como tem sido toda a manha, O vento sopra moderado a forte com rajadas a rondar os 50 km/h!


----------



## jaca (21 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

Por aqui rajadas de vento forte acompanhadas de chuva


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 13:08)

mais um aguaceiro fraco, é pena quando atravessam o Tejo para este lado enfraquecem


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2015 às 13:08)

david 6 disse:


> minima de *2.9ºC *
> actual *10.9ºC* e aguaceiro fraco neste momento



Afinal ainda me ganhaste, por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 3.1ºC 

Manhã com alguns aguaceiros por aqui, de momento o Sol brilha e não chove


----------



## Candy (21 Jan 2015 às 14:11)

Boas,
Por cá está a ficar o ceu todo negro do lado norte. Começa a chover. Vento com rajadas fortes.

Choveu de noite e ao início da manhã, mas já há umas horas que não chovia.


----------



## Candy (21 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 15:01)

aguaceiro por aqui de chuva fraca, mas de vento forte! chuva na horizontal (com o vento às vezes até parece moderado) o vento medio passou de uns míseros 10km/h para 22km/h com este aguaceiro, rajadas na casa dos 30 e tal km/h, muito escuro


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 16:24)

a N/NW:







a NE:






a SW:






e neste momento chove fraco por cima


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jan 2015 às 17:03)

Aguaceiros geralmente fracos predominaram durante o dia de hoje. 

Actual: Céu nublado, escuro para a serra. Vento moderado.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Jan 2015 às 17:11)

Boa Tarde!
Por aqui durante a manhã caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados sendo de destacar por volta do almoço a queda de um aguaceiro forte.
Agora durante a tarde cai de vez em quando alguns aguaceiros moderados e o vento aumentou de intensidade e está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2015 às 18:55)

Boas,

Dia semalhante aos anteriores, aguaceiros moderados e vento forte.
Ha pouco, aqui na minha rua registei uma rajada de 54 km/h ( com auxilio da aplicação do tlmvl).
*5 mm
9,8ºC*
Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *64,8 km/h*, o vento médio máximo chegou aos *47,3 km/h*.

A *ribeira das vinhas* segue com belo caudal, sinal que tem chovido bem na serra, amanhã partilho por aqui uma foto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2015 às 19:59)

Realmente não esperava tanta chuva para hoje, "tanta" apesar de apenas ter acumulado* 2,4mm* é muito irritante.
Aguaceiros fracos começaram logo às 9h50 e de vez em quando vinha um até que a partir das 13h começou a chover e raramente parava, por isso chuva fraca quase a tarde toda e raramente via-se o sol. 

*Minima: 7ºC
Máxima: 12,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 60km/h
Pressão: 1019 hPa
*
Realmente farto desta chuva "molha parvos" que irrita mesmo muito. Além disso o chão mal tem tempo para secar, e ia escorregando muitas vezes...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

Por aqui o dia tem sido marcados por aguaceiros pontuais, acompanhados de algumas rajadas de vento fraco/ a moderado. E também com frio á mistura.  Tem sido uns dias muito aborrecidos que mal dá para fazer algum trabalho na rua, e na agricultura.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

*10,7ºC
30 km/h*


----------



## Candy (21 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

Neste momento forte aguaceiro acompanhado de vento forte e rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 21:00)

Boas noites

Aguaceiros todo o dia, fracos em geral e se por vezes pareciam mais intensos era mais devido ao vento, de noroeste ou nor-noroeste. A configuração das nuvens foi diferente de ontem, já não se viram os cumulonimbus com bigornas, o topo das nuvens era bastante mais baixo. Mesmo assim tornavam o ambiente muito escuro por vezes fazendo parecer que a nuvem tinha uma grande extensão vertical.
Alguns aspectos do céu e dessas nuvens durante a tarde:


































A despedida do sol, que apareceu por poucos e curtos momentos durante o dia:









Destaque para a elevada ondulação que apesar do vento rebentava em ondas e tubos perfeitos.
Dia com sensação térmica fria, embora as temperaturas variassem entre os 8º e os 13º.


----------



## Prates (21 Jan 2015 às 22:00)

Boa noite, sigo com 9,4ºc e estive o dia todo numa alternância entre Sol e aguaceiros fracos/moderados acompanhados de rajadas de vento.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 22:27)

aguaceiro moderado! neste momento, não esperava isto, sigo com *9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 22:38)

A imagem de satélite mostra a diferença entre a altura do topo das nuvens que nos têm afectado e as que no norte de Espanha, especialmente na cordilheira Cantábrica, chegam com grandes desenvolvimentos verticais, e em cascata passam para sul mas depois de perderem as bases sobre as montanhas, com nevascas abundantes. Trovoadas também em toda essa região.






Os aguaceiros por cá parecem organizar-se em ondas sucessivas:


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 22:59)

Boa noite,

Fim de manhã e tarde passadas hoje na capital em trabalho. À saída da Gare do Oriente fui surpreendido por um frio bastante intenso, mais do que no Porto à partida, acompanhado de algum vento e aguaceiros fracos. Pelas 13h30 sensivelmente arrisquei-me a um pequeno passeio à beira-Tejo e fui apanhado por alguns aguaceiros bem fortes acompanhados por vento também ele com bastante intensidade; as bandeiras das nações esvoaçavam "que nem umas loucas"!

O final da tarde e regresso à gare foi também acompanhado de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

Marés altas de Lua Nova vão coincidir esta madrugada cerca das 3h com o pico da ondução forte de noroeste 5 a 6m e altura máxima 10m (aviso laranja). O período da ondulação ainda se mantém superior a 15 s. Também o vento forte no litoral oeste agravará a situação. Do Cabo da Roca para norte e Peniche especialmente será a zona mais afectada. Situação normal de inverno no entanto.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

acumulado *2.5mm *
temperatura actual *8.9ºC *
vento fraco (6km/h)


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2015 às 23:39)

Com esta semana de chuva o mês de Janeiro já tem acumulados *93,5mm* (Amadora) estando cerca de de 3mm abaixo da média de 1971-2000 e 6mm abaixo da média de 1981-2010 por isso este mês deve ser considerado normal e a chuva de amanhã e sexta é capaz de por o acumulado mesmo no exato valor da média!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Jan 2015 às 00:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia semalhante aos anteriores, aguaceiros moderados e vento forte.
> Ha pouco, aqui na minha rua registei uma rajada de 54 km/h ( com auxilio da aplicação do tlmvl).
> ...


Jonas_87 qual é o nome da aplicação para medir o vento que usas no Telemóvel?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2015 às 00:10)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Jonas_87 qual é o nome da aplicação para medir o vento que usas no Telemóvel?



 Offtopic: Boas Miguel, esta aqui: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=b4a.zephyr&hl=en
              É excelente.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2015 às 00:12)

Extremos de hoje
Mínima 4.9ºC
Máxima 13.3ºC

9.0ºC por agora após caír um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2015 às 00:21)

Pois aqui o mês nem a metade da precipitação chegou em relação a média ...Mês seco e vão dois seguidos o Fevereiro se for como outros Invernos secos nos dois primeiros meses será também ele seco, veremos!!

10,6ºC


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2015 às 00:57)

O vento sopra muito forte lá fora! 
Isto, por cá,  tem sido por demais. 

É que tantos dias, seguidos, com vento forte faz pensar no velho provérbio "água mole em pedra dura, tanto bate até que fura!"...


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2015 às 02:33)

Já andava para postar esta mini-reportagem da viagem de dia 20 desde o próprio dia mas aqui vai.

A viagem deu início por volta das 10.10h e foi composta por dois intervalos, terminando às 14.45h. O objectivo era visitar a feira de São Mamede, que se realiza nos dias 4 e 20 de cada mês, e almoçar num restaurante em Cortes ao qual costumamos ir, "O Canário". Como tem sido hábito ultimamente, o meu amigo "mini auriol" veio comigo (e a máquina fotográfica).

Itinerário






A viagem decorreu principalmente na zona do planalto de São Mamede, zona bastante fresca por sinal. A evolução das temperaturas ao subir a zona da serra em direcção a São Mamede evolui da seguinte forma:





A visita à feira durou cerca de 1 hora, resumindo às 11.45h, seguindo-se a hora de almoço em Cortes durante 1 hora também começando às 12.15h.

Elaborei um segundo gráfico desde São Mamede ao retorno a Alcanena por um itinerário diferente, ignorando a hora de almoço.






Em Srª do Monte decidi tirar umas fotos da vista já que me encontrava a norte do alinhamento Montejunto-Estrela.














Ponte da A8 com Leiria ao fundo





De volta novamente à zona do planalto a estrada fazia esta depressão interessante.





Imagens tirada um pouco mais à frente.









Imagem depois de Fátima já próximo de Vale Alto





Em aproximação a Minde já a descer.





Despois da passagem por Casais Robustos decidi fazer uma visita ao local onde tirei umas fotos este verão, o chamado cabeço de Santa Marta, virado para sul do alinhamento Montejunto-Estrela.

A S/SO

















A SE





Um arco-íris durante um aguaceiro "por cima" do ponto mais alto da serra de Aire.





Nas fotos a SO é visível a serra de Montejunto muitíssimo ao longe com zoom apropriado ou visão humana (a nossa versão de HD!).


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2015 às 12:31)

Chuva irritante continua... 
As estradas continuam molhadas o dia todo e* 2,3mm* já vão acumulados.
Temp. atual: *12,5ºC *Sensação térmica de frio diminui mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2015 às 13:42)

thunderboy disse:


> Já andava para postar esta mini-reportagem da viagem de dia 20 desde o próprio dia mas aqui vai.
> 
> A viagem deu início por volta das 10.10h e foi composta por dois intervalos, terminando às 14.45h. O objectivo era visitar a feira de São Mamede, que se realiza nos dias 4 e 20 de cada mês, e almoçar num restaurante em Cortes ao qual costumamos ir, "O Canário". Como tem sido hábito ultimamente, o meu amigo "mini auriol" veio comigo (e a máquina fotográfica).


 excelente post, continua a partilhar essas medições itinerantes. 
__________________________________

Cascais(centro da vila) segue com 13.5 graus, vento moderado e algumas abertas ainda que  tímidas. Durante a manhã caíram 2 aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jan 2015 às 13:53)

Boas

Sol a aparecer neste início de tarde, depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

Boas.
Por aqui tem caído alguns aguaceiros maioritariamente moderados.
Vento Moderado.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Jan 2015 às 14:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Boas Miguel, esta aqui: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=b4a.zephyr&hl=en
> É excelente.


Obrigado vou já descarregar a app para o telefone


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2015 às 15:46)

Boas
Por cá tem sido mais um dia de vento forte e aguaceiros. 
Neste momento, chove com muita intensidade e com rajadas de vento fortes a muito fortes.

Qualquer dia começo a fazer copy/paste. Lol...


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2015 às 15:47)

thunderboy disse:


> Já andava para postar esta mini-reportagem da viagem de dia 20 desde o próprio dia mas aqui vai.



 trabalho e vistas espectaculares! Dia bem apropriado para evidenciar a variação da temperatura com a altitude estando as camadas baixas em movimento e relativa turbulência. O perfil de temperaturas é quase um perfeito espelho do perfil de altitudes. Realmente didáctico o resultado obtido. Estou muito curioso de comparar estes gráficos com os que se obterão durante uma situação contrária, de repouso do vento e com inversão, o gráfico deverá aproximar-se do próprio perrfil de altitudes.
Paisagem soberba num belo céu, vistas invulgares desta região! venham mais trabalhos como este!


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2015 às 15:52)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sol a aparecer neste início de tarde, depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca.





Candy disse:


> Boas
> Por cá tem sido mais um dia de vento forte e aguaceiros.
> Neste momento, chove com muita intensidade e com rajadas de vento fortes a muito fortes.
> 
> Qualquer dia começo a fazer copy/paste. Lol...



Por aqui tem havido belos períodos com algum sol e céu bonito. Mantém-se vento moderado de noroeste mas sem rajadas. A ondulação já diminuíu depois de ter estado muito ruidosa durante a noite.





Já não caiem aguaceiros há duas horas, mas eram fracos de resto. Durante a madrugada e manhã houve períodos de chuvisco ou chuva fraca.


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2015 às 16:10)

StormRic disse:


> Por aqui tem havido belos períodos com algum sol e céu bonito. Mantém-se vento moderado de noroeste mas sem rajadas. A ondulação já diminuíu depois de ter estado muito ruidosa durante a noite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui não se viu o sol. É um dia srm cor, daqueles a que chamamos um dia triste. 

Agora parece ter acalmado as rajadas de vento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Jan 2015 às 16:14)

Candy disse:


> Aqui não se viu o sol. É um dia srm cor, daqueles a que chamamos um dia triste.
> 
> Agora parece ter acalmado as rajadas de vento.


Dias tristes.. ja ontem foi igual.. aguaceiros, aguaceiros.. e mais aguaceiros..


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2015 às 16:20)

aqui céu encoberto e neste momento vai chuviscando fraco


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2015 às 16:24)

Candy disse:


> Aqui não se viu o sol. É um dia srm cor, daqueles a que chamamos um dia triste.
> 
> Agora parece ter acalmado as rajadas de vento.





celsomartins84 disse:


> Dias tristes.. ja ontem foi igual.. aguaceiros, aguaceiros.. e mais aguaceiros..



Durante a noite o vento médio registado no Cabo Carvoeiro esteve sempre bem acima dos 40 Km/h, só agora ao início da tarde desceu abaixo dos 30 Km/h.
A imagem de satélite mostra como a zona tem estado sob a corrente de nor-noroeste, enquanto que a costa aqui de Lisboa-Cascais escapa à maior parte dessa nebulosidade.





espectaculares os padrões ondulatórios da nebulosidade no interior, induzidos pelo relevo, mantém-se estacionários enquanto a corrente fluiu para SSE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2015 às 16:54)

Chuva irritante continua desde o meu ultimo post, nuvens mais negras chegam e acabei de presenciar um aguaceiro fraco mas mais intenso do que toda a manhã, nota-se a chegada da frente quente


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Chuva irritante continua desde o meu ultimo post, nuvens mais negras chegam e acabei de presenciar um aguaceiro fraco mas mais intenso do que toda a manhã, nota-se a chegada da frente quente



Aqui ficou mais nublado temporariamente, depois já voltou novamente o sol e agora o poente volta a ficar oculto por muita nebulosidade sobre o oceano. Voltaram algumas rajadas de vento.





Ontem a precipitação concentrou-se especialmente no litoral. Retorno aplaudido da estação de Sintra, Colares desde as 6h!





Rajada máxima de vento ontem no litoral em Cabo Carvoeiro, 81,7 Km/h; no dia anterior atingiu 75 Km/h e hoje durante a noite não se terá ficado por menos do que isso comparando o vento médio. Normais 82,4 Km/h no Fajão.





A nebulosidade ainda estará associada ao ramo quente da frente que para sul não tinha expressão às 12h:


----------



## Prates (22 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

Boa tarde, segue uma foto que tirei agora à tarde com o telemóvel.
Perspectiva aproximada de Este para Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2015 às 19:28)

Boas noites,

Morrinha e vento moderado a forte.
Rajada máxima: *58 km/h*
Acumulado *4 mm*
T.actual:* 11,0ºC
______________
*
 Esta manhã, ribeira das Vinhas(Cascais).

*



*


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

Por aqui mais um dia nublado, e alguns aguaceiros fracos pontuais, e frio e mais frio á mistura. O sol lá espreitou um bocado durante a tarde.
O caudal do rio Almonda em Torres Novas notasse bem que já está mais forte, deviso ás últimas chuvas, principalmente pelo seu barulho a descer o açude.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2015 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui ficou mais nublado temporariamente, depois já voltou novamente o sol e agora o poente volta a ficar oculto por muita nebulosidade sobre o oceano. Voltaram algumas rajadas de vento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nem reparei na estação de Sintra! Que seja bem vinda de novo! (Já agora podem reativar as outras 500 que não funcionam)


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2015 às 20:31)

StormRic disse:


> Ontem a precipitação concentrou-se especialmente no litoral. *Retorno aplaudido da estação de Sintra, Colares* desde as 6h!



Boa novidade, olha nem tinha reparado no regresso, neste momento está off.
Esperemos que fique on, de forma a registar a inversão térmica da madrugada de Domingo no vale da ribeira de Colares.
Como vou voltar a instalar o sensor no Pisão, seria interessante comparar as duas minimas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2015 às 20:35)

Aqui ficam algumas imagens entre as* 17h30 e as 17h45 *onde o sol se põe e aparecem alguns aguaceiros fracos, que, pelo radar, parece que foi o ultimo. 
Acumulado de *3mm*, esta chuva irritante só dura mais até amanhã (festa )

Antes do aguaceiro





Começou o aguaceiro (numa questão de 3 minutos)













Vento aumentou logo, vindo de NO - Rajada máxima de* 51,5km/h*





A norte uma aberta 





Pós-aguaceiro e por do sol


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

StormRic disse:


> trabalho e vistas espectaculares! Dia bem apropriado para evidenciar a variação da temperatura com a altitude estando as camadas baixas em movimento e relativa turbulência. O perfil de temperaturas é quase um perfeito espelho do perfil de altitudes. Realmente didáctico o resultado obtido. Estou muito curioso de comparar estes gráficos com os que se obterão durante uma situação contrária, de repouso do vento e com inversão, o gráfico deverá aproximar-se do próprio perrfil de altitudes.
> Paisagem soberba num belo céu, vistas invulgares desta região! venham mais trabalhos como este!





thunderboy disse:


> Viagem interessante esta manhã à feira de São Mamede. Levei o termómetro comigo só por curiosidade e acabei por ficar espantado com certas zonas.
> Saí por volta das 10.20h com 6-7ºC e à medida que subia a serra para me dirigir a Minde a temperatura saltou para uns fantásticos 12-13ºC!. Em aproximação a Minde a temperatura desce abruptamente para os 4.5ºC-4,7ºC por volta das 10.35h e volta a subir à medida que me aproximo de Mira de Aire até aos 6ºC. De novo a subir em direcção já a São Mamede, a temperatura rodava entre os 9ºC nas zonas mais baixas e os 14ºC nas zonas mais altas, sendo ainda visível alguma geada em locais abrigados, por volta das 10.40h. Na viagem de retorno, por volta das 11.30h, encontrei já um cenário completamente diferente. Entre São Mamede e Mira de Aire, registei entre 13-16ºC e algo de muito curioso. No topo da descida em aproximção a Mira a temperatura situava-se nos 12ºC e qual foi a surpresa que a meio da mesma decida subiu a uns 15ºC descendo depois a 13ºC já dentro de Mira de Aire e posteriormente a 12ºC em Minde no mesmo local onde pouco mais de uma hora antes haviam sido registados os 4.5ºC! De Minde em retorno a Alcanena tournou a acontecer o mesmo, no topo da descida 13ºC a meio 14-15ºC e em baixo de volta a casa dos 13ºC às 12h.



Por acaso até me lembrei deste post do dia 3 de Janeiro em que descrevi de froma grosseira uma viagem num dia de inversão.
Aqui estão os gráficos feitos mais ou menos a olhometro.

Viagem de ida





Viagem de retorno





A zona a tracejado corresponde à encosta sul da depressão da zona de minde não correspondendo à altitude real da estrada que a contorna, servido apenas de ajuda à compreensão da geografia local.

Na descrição, "Locais + altos" e "Locais - altos" corresponde às variações de altitude já no planalto.


----------



## nelson972 (22 Jan 2015 às 22:00)

Nevoeiro (intenso na zona de Alvados) e 8,5°.
Chuvisco.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

minima: *8.0ºC*
maxima: 13.7ºC
acumulado:  *2.3mm*
actual: *8.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jan 2015 às 00:00)

Temperatura já vai subindo, sinal da presença da frente quente
11,6ºC


----------



## Candy (23 Jan 2015 às 01:16)

Temos estado com um nevoeiro "alto e grosso". As ruas que já se apresentavam quase secas voltaram a ter aspecto molhado como se estivesse a chover.  Está uma borriceira que molha bem.
Há uns 5 minutos, voltaram as rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2015 às 01:28)

Extremos de hoje
Mínima 8.3ºC
Máxima 13.8ºC

Actuais 11.7ºC e já choveu qulquer coisa


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Jan 2015 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma noite de aguaceiros está amanhecendo com céu bastante nublado mas com uns simpáticos 12ºC.


----------



## Geopower (23 Jan 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado em Telheiras, mas  com muitas nuvens no horizonte. Temperatura 12 °C.


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Jan 2015 às 10:33)

Bom dia
Na varanda virada a norte tive uma minima de 7,9 graus e de 13,5 graus neste momento, e na varanda virada a sul otive uma minima de 11,7 graus , e agora está nos 13,0 graus.
Ceu bastante nublado sem chuva e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2015 às 12:11)

Boa tarde

Chove com alguma intensidade por aqui, e parece que vai continuar durante algum tempo !
Céu encoberto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jan 2015 às 12:22)

Com a frente quente a minima foi de *11,4ºC* por enquanto
Temperatura atual: *14ºC
*
Não sabem como o tempo de hoje me irrita, já são 3 dias seguidos desta chuva irritante e hoje é mais um deles mas está cada vez pior.
Saiu de casa e do nada chove fracamente e molho-me todo, chego à Amadora não chove nada...

O que mais me irrita é que os pingos da chuva são partículas muito leves, são levadas por qualquer brisa do vento e uma pessoa num local abrigado na rua não se safa. E aqui continua a chover bem para continuar a molhar a estrada e tudo, enquanto que na Amadora faz sol 

Que o dia de hoje acabe rápido porque já estou sem paciência para esta chuva


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2015 às 12:35)

vai chuviscando por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

Boas

Cascais(centro da vila) segue nos 14 graus vento moderado e 3 mm.
As inversões  estão de regresso.
Domingo devo registar mínima negativa no pisao.


----------



## cfmm (23 Jan 2015 às 14:26)

Boas,
Alguém me podia informar da previsão do estado do tempo para amanhã na zona de Leiria? Existem previsões de chuva?
Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jan 2015 às 18:24)

Uma imagem de ontem pelas 11:30, vista para Sul desde o aeroporto de Lisboa.

HDR forçado para se conseguir ver bem.







Tamanho original: https://cld.pt/dl/download/70565d8f-34b4-4b8f-8b0b-9a0d52735044/IMG_5922_3_4_tonemapped.jpg


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

Boas, por aqui ao inicio da manha ainda caiu uns chuviscos muito leves, iguais aos que tivemos quase a semana toda, depois para a tarde lá veio o sol, e ainda aqueceu, e tao bom que sabe. 
Máxima de 17ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Boas tardes,

@StormRic  assim já da para ter uma boa noção daquilo que choveu na serra e arredores.

Ribeira das vinhas (Dia 15 de Janeiro)






Ribeira das vinhas (Hoje)


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Chove com alguma intensidade por aqui, e parece que vai continuar durante algum tempo !
> Céu encoberto.



Um aguaceiro que recolheu alguma humidade do mar da palha e reproduziu localmente os aguaceiros que têm passado no litoral.



cfmm disse:


> Boas,
> Alguém me podia informar da previsão do estado do tempo para amanhã na zona de Leiria? Existem previsões de chuva?
> Obrigado



A previsão do IPMA é bem clara, nada de precipitação em todo o território, e está de acordo com todos os modelos. Portanto um sábado de sol em Leiria, e não só.

Hoje em Carcavelos houve períodos de muito nublado em que ocorreram chuviscos, alternando com boas abertas cada vez mais persistentes para a tarde. Vento fraco ou moderado em geral de NO ou NNO.
Exemplos de aspectos do céu:









Excelente visibilidade, com grande detalhe, observando-se ainda nuvens bem mais longe por trás da Arrábida.





Mar calmo, gaivotas que estiveram no campo toda a semana abalaram finalmente para outras paragens.
Vem lá um fim de semana de sol e com noites mais frias mas belas tardes mais mornas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 20:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic assim já da para ter uma boa noção daquilo que choveu na serra e arredores.
> 
> Ribeira das vinhas (Dia 15 de Janeiro)



Sem dúvida, esse troço canalizado é muito bom para medir o caudal da ribeira. Aqui a ribeira de Sassoeiros voltou a correr um pouco mas praticamente em regime de poça em poça, e já quase parou novamente. Os terrenos no entanto mantém-se repletos como mostram as últimas fotos que inseri. Se há alguma precipitação fraca em perspectiva nas previsões dos modelos para os últimos dias do mês, e nem sei se chega a esta latitude, a primeira década de Fevereiro já é prevista como anticiclonica novamente. Desta vez é que as chuvas de Março se calhar vão voltar em força.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

Acumulado de 1,6mm
Máxima de 15,2ºC

Gostava de fotografar a lua mas nunca sei onde é que anda, só posso tirar fotos para sul
Edit: a lua já se pôs


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2015 às 21:34)

Máxima de 16.8ºC.
Actuais de 9.0ºC e a descer vertiginosamente agora que o vento parou.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2015 às 21:36)

Seiça segue nos *4,6ºC*,  as inversões estão aí.
A madrugada de Domingo será mais interessante.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 21:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Gostava de fotografar a lua mas nunca sei onde é que anda, só posso tirar fotos para sul
> Edit: a lua já se pôs



off-topic: Instala este conhecido programa: http://www.stellarium.org/pt e vais ficar fanático de observações astronómicas.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

minima até agora: 8.4ºC
maxima: 15.3ºC
acumulado: 1.2mm
actual: 8.5ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

Hoje tive de ir Junqueira - Lisboa e na hora de almoço fui dar um pequeno giro e claro um pequeno registo da situação,























ainda caiu umas pinguitas a temperarura deveria rondar os 16º no carro,

aqui pelo burgo sigo com 10,2º e,
eu com 38,3º  como não podia deixar de ser lá apanhei uma gripezinha, ou seja amanhã não há sessão fotográfica, e queria experimentar o "ventómetro" , enfim.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jan 2015 às 01:36)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: Instala este conhecido programa: http://www.stellarium.org/pt e vais ficar fanático de observações astronómicas.


Obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2015 às 10:41)

Boas,


*12,1ºC *
Vento moderado a forte
Sol, finalmente.

Minima de *10,3ºC*, este valor será batido logo ao final da tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

Boas, por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro, mas com a ajuda preciosa do sol, rapidamente se dissipou.
Mínima de 5.3ºC
Actuais: 16ºC


----------



## Prates (24 Jan 2015 às 13:47)

Boa tarde, mínima de 9,1°c até agora. Sigo com uns agradáveis. 16,2°c.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jan 2015 às 14:39)

Belo dia de sol que toda a gente estava a precisar! 15,5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jan 2015 às 15:02)

Fantástico dia de sol, com temperatura actual de 16,6ºC. E amanhã deve subir mais um pouco !


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Jan 2015 às 16:41)

Boa Tarde!
Ontem também choveu mas ao contrário dos dias anteriores foi bem mais calmo com a queda de apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Hoje o dia está solarengo com o céu bastante limpo.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2015 às 16:49)

O dia não podia ter começado melhor, com um nascente bem pintado pelas nuvens altas que passaram muito rapidamente durante a madrugada, de NNO para SSE. Nuvens baixas no horizonte de terra e de mar denunciavam a existência de nevoeiros algures que se dissiparam; moviam-se de NNE.





E depois tudo limpo, ou quase, restou aquela última banda de cirrus e um sol esplêndido a aquecer uma tarde primaveril. Há uma ligeira neblina e a visibilidade já não é tão boa como ontem. Vento fraco de nordeste, às 15:30 rodou para noroeste mas mantém-se fraco. Multidão na praia, o parque vai enchendo!


----------



## Rachie (24 Jan 2015 às 18:07)

Pos por do sol na Costa







Infelizmente nao consegui apanhar o sol a tempo


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

bem, parece que as geadas vão voltar, sigo com *6.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2015 às 20:18)

Boas noites

*9,9ºC
*
Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde.

*Forte do Abano*






*Peninha* lá no alto.






*Guincho*






*Carcavelos*


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2015 às 20:21)

Rachie disse:


> Infelizmente nao consegui apanhar o sol a tempo



 acontece-me por vezes também, especialmente quando há uma barra de nuvens no horizonte que durante o dia não se via.

Mas também não havia mais para ver do que o que apanhaste, e foi mesmo isto, céu limpinho anticiclonico só com uns últimos laivos de cirrus muito longe.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2015 às 20:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde.



 bem bonito e sereno estava o Guincho! Azul impecável, do céu e do mar, belas fotos, e uma visitinha a Carcavelos do lado poente 

Da Figueira do Guincho ao Cabeço do Vento e Peninha é só um saltinho, curiosamente demora mais do Guincho à Figueira devido a transpor-se vários vales já bastante encaixados.
Na primeira foto ainda se nota o que ardeu na Biscaia, mas a vegetação rasteira recupera sempre, as árvores é que se perdem.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

já vou com *4.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

StormRic disse:


> Da Figueira do Guincho ao Cabeço do Vento e Peninha é só um saltinho, curiosamente demora mais do Guincho à Figueira devido a transpor-se vários vales já bastante encaixados.



Coitado de mim, para chegar a Peninha, fui de _bike_. 
O céu estava de facto espectacular, bem azul,  muito boa visibilidade.
_______

Sigo com *9,3ºC.*
No Pisão já deve estar bastante frio dado que o vento está fraco, amanha de manhã vou lá dar um salto para consultar a t.minima, vamos ver ate onde desce. A formação de geada, essa, é mais que certa.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

9,1°C de temperatura actual.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Coitado de mim, para chegar a Peninha, fui de _bike_.



 foste pela estrada da Malveira ou fazes mesmo todo-o-terreno? Costumo ver pessoal a chegar lá pelos caminhos da encosta da Malveira/Cabeço do Vento mas vêm num estado...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2015 às 21:12)

StormRic disse:


> foste pela estrada da Malveira ou fazes mesmo todo-o-terreno? Costumo ver pessoal a chegar lá pelos caminhos da encosta da Malveira/Cabeço do Vento mas vêm num estado...



Fui por os atalhos do costume, para chegar num instante a zona do Abano/Guincho, basicamente fiz Alcabideche, Cabreiro, Murches, Charneca, Abano.
Sei do que falas, mas não vou para aí, por enquanto.
_______

*9,0ºC*


----------



## Rachie (24 Jan 2015 às 21:27)

StormRic disse:


> acontece-me por vezes também, especialmente quando há uma barra de nuvens no horizonte que durante o dia não se via.
> 
> Mas também não havia mais para ver do que o que apanhaste, e foi mesmo isto, céu limpinho anticiclonico só com uns últimos laivos de cirrus muito longe.


Quando estava a chegar la o sol estava mesmo a por-se e estava lindo, parecia que mergulhava dentro do mar. Mas de dentro do carro nao deu para fotografar


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2015 às 22:01)

Boas inversões.






@StormRic  no outro dia falaste no regresso da estação de Colares, a estação é esta:







Está instalada na *quinta dos 7 nomes*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jan 2015 às 23:31)

*Máxima: 17,3ºC*
*Minima: 10,4ºC*

Graças ao programa que o StormRic me recomendou consegui ver a posição de Marte, Vénus, a Lua, Sirius e muitas outras estrelas! Obrigado


----------



## Tufao André (25 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

Boa noite!
Dia bem bonito hoje cheio de sol e temperaturas amenas 
T. mínima: *8,1ºC*
T. máxima: *15,1ºC*

Está a arrefecer bem esta noite, o vento é nulo e a humidade é elevada... Noite excelente para inversões!
Neste momento apenas *7,8ºC! *


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

Boas!

Noite fresca aqui pelas lezírias, registo 3.1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2015 às 02:29)

por aqui *1.0ºC* 
claro que a estação de coruche (IPMA) já está nos negativos (-0.6ºC na ultima hora)


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2015 às 09:36)

david 6 disse:


> bem, parece que as geadas vão voltar, sigo com *6.9ºC*



Ontem (sábado) em viajem registei no carro por volta das 19h +8,5ºC na rotunda de acesso a Coruche junto à fábrica da Cigala.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2015 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

*Alcabideche* teve uma minima de *6,1ºC.*
No _*Pisão*_ registei uma minima de *-0,1ºC*
Tenho várias fotos, de outros pontos, pois desta vez percorri o vale,logo coloco mais fotos, e nos tópicos apropriados.
Fiquei a saber que houve queda de arvores de grande porte (Pinheiros), certamente relacionado com aquela madrugada ventosa de ha uns dias atrás, tambem tenho fotos.







Assim que lá cheguei.






T.minima.






Cabo do auriol congelado.
Enfim, é um mundo a parte. 
@StormRic  o congelador do concelho voltou a trabalhar bem.


----------



## Prates (25 Jan 2015 às 11:56)

Bom dia, mínima de 6,2°c. Sigo neste momento com 17°c. (Apesar de parecer alto, não deverá passar muito disto.)


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2015 às 13:45)

Thomar disse:


> Ontem (sábado) em viajem registei no carro por volta das 19h +8,5ºC na rotunda de acesso a Coruche junto à fábrica da Cigala.



a estação do IPMA de Coruche é perto dessa zona





teve -2.9ºC às 8h, portanto provavelmente teve negativa na casa dos -3ºC

entretanto por aqui tive minima de *-0.6ºC*
actual de *16.7ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jan 2015 às 13:48)

Boa tarde e bom domingo !

Temperatura mínima de *3,8ºC*.

Dia muito agradável com céu geralmente limpo, vento nulo/fraco e temperatura actual de 16,9ºC.


----------



## Geopower (25 Jan 2015 às 14:27)

Boa tarde. Céu limpo em Telheiras. Vento fraco de Norte. 16.8 °C.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2015 às 15:37)

De volta às mínimas negativas, registei -1.5ºC esta noite. 17.6ºC actuais após atingir 18.0ºC. Hora de espalhar os termómetros pela zona!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2015 às 16:16)

Boas tardes,

Bela máxima: *16,3ºC*

Já publiquei mais fotos sobre a inversão desta madrugada no vale do Pisão. 
Aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...por-inversao-termica.7909/page-12#post-473279


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jan 2015 às 17:19)

Desde há uma hora atrás que o céu se tem vindo a nublar por nuvens altas/cirrus. É este o panorama actual, com o avistamento de 2 sun-dogs.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2015 às 17:23)

AndréFrade disse:


> Desde há uma hora atrás que o céu se tem vindo a nublar por nuvens altas/cirrus. É este o panorama actual, com o avistamento de 2 sun-dogs.



Belo apanhado um arco circunzenital na última foto.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 17:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic o congelador do concelho voltou a trabalhar bem.



Eu calculei, já ontem mostraste que a temperatura ia descer bem. Hoje de manhã eram visíveis neblinas bem acamadas no interior da península de Setúbal, em clara inversão que deixava os cimos da Arrábida limpos:





O nascer do sol teve também a visita de algumas nuvens médias e altas:





Belo poente neste momento, cheio de cirrus artísticos.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jan 2015 às 18:06)

Fim de tarde:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

Boas, hoje por aqui foi mais um dia de geada, por volta das 10 da manha ainda persistia em locais sombrios. 
O meu auriol marcou de mínima 2.6ºC e de máxima 25.3ºC (em local abrigado- alpendre).
O crescimento vegetativo está totalmente parado, até mesmo da erva no campos.
Conheço por aqui locais em vales, que a erva está toda morta e a apodrecer, como se estivesse sido usado produtos químicos.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 18:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Fim de tarde:



Simplesmente belo!  parabéns!

Duas composições, dois momentos muito bem realizados. Na primeira tenho que destacar o pormenor das asas translucidas, lindo! Na segunda, a composição urbano-bucólica e um registo de cores excelente, um quadro!


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 19:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O crescimento vegetativo está totalmente parado, até mesmo da erva no campos.
> Conheço por aqui locais em vales, que a erva está toda morta e a apodrecer, como se estivesse sido usado produtos químicos.



isso devido à geada persistente? Quantos dias desde Dezembro houve com geada? Nas normais mostra que o nº médio de dias com geada em Santarém, a estação com dados mais perto, é de apenas 4 no bimestre, mas em Alcobaça é 14 e nas Caldas é 10. No entanto serão zonas com situações bem diferentes.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Isto hoje há para aqui fotos do poente em abundância, graças à convergência da nebulosidade alta e média com configurações esculpidas pelo vento muito bonitas. Memorável e muitas belas fotos devem ter sido feitas.
Durante a tarde foram-se aglomerando cirrus no céu e visitantes na praia! As nuvens vindas de NNE, os visitantes de todo o lado


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

Boas noites,

Sigo com 11,3ºC.

Ainda sobra a queda de arvores(possivelmente no dia 18 ou 19 deste mês) no vale do Pisão, ficam as fotos.

Trilho completamente obstruido, estou para ver até quando a CMC/Protecção civil/Sapadores florestais ou outra entidade qualquer,se mexe para resolver a situação...


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2015 às 20:12)

david 6 disse:


> a estação do IPMA de Coruche é perto dessa zona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não sabia da localização da estação do IPMA.  
A próxima vez que passar por aí (lá para quarta-feira) tomo atenção a ver se consigo ver a estação do IPMA 
do outro lado da estrada oposta à fábrica do arroz ceifeira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2015 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> isso devido à geada persistente? Quantos dias desde Dezembro houve com geada? Nas normais mostra que o nº médio de dias com geada em Santarém, a estação com dados mais perto, é de apenas 4 no bimestre, mas em Alcobaça é 14 e nas Caldas é 10. No entanto serão zonas com situações bem diferentes.



Sim devido á geada persistente, nao sei ao certo o nº médio de geadas, apesar se já serem alguns. Sim cada vale/cada zona é zona é sempre uma situação diferente.


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2015 às 20:34)

Resumo das temperaturas de hoje por Cabanas:
- temperatura mínima* +3,7ºC*
- temperatura máxima *+16,6ºC*
- temperatura actual *+8,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

Vento moderado a forte.
*11,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 21:08)

Os dois poentes, de hoje e de ontem. Qual é qual? 









a diferença que fazem umas nuvens altas, restos de alguma daquelas frentes quentes que se escapam por cima do anticiclone à superfície e são trazidos no fluxo de NNE:


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ainda sobra a queda de arvores(possivelmente no dia 18 ou 19 deste mês) no vale do Pisão, ficam as fotos.
> 
> Trilho completamente obstruido, estou para ver até quando a CMC/Protecção civil/Sapadores florestais ou outra entidade qualquer,se mexe para resolver a situação...



Ainda não meti pés aos caminhos e fui ver o que aconteceu lá por cima pela serra, mas só por essa amostra já estou apreensivo. O pinheiro tinha no entanto aspecto de já estar meio seco, não achas, provavelmente teria perdido algumas raízes.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jan 2015 às 21:35)

StormRic disse:


> Os dois poentes, de hoje e de ontem. Qual é qual?


Ainda bem que não colocas a data nas fotografias senão era bem fácil descobrir...


----------



## Prates (25 Jan 2015 às 22:15)

Boa noite, máxima de 19,7ºc às 14h40 e sigo com 10,5ºc agora.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

Prates disse:


> máxima de 19,7ºc às 14h40



Ainda subiu razoavelmente. Estes valores quase a ultrapassarem a barreira dos 20º avizinham-se dos máximos absolutos de Janeiro que estão a apenas um a dois graus acima dos vinte.
As estações de Lisboa-Baixa e Estefânea ultrapassaram os vinte (21º e 20,5º pelo menos, respectivamente) mas penso que não são significativos por estarem sujeitos ao efeito de ilha de calor urbano.


----------



## Geiras (25 Jan 2015 às 22:56)

Creio que estas fotografias sejam de hoje onde é visível ao fundo, o manto de neblina e com certeza, temperaturas bem baixas na superfície. A mínima aqui foi de 0,5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jan 2015 às 22:57)

Temperatura actual de 7,5°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jan 2015 às 23:10)

Hoje foi o primeiro dia do ano em que tive calor! 
*Máxima: 18,9ºC
Minima: 6,3ºC
Pressão nos 1028 hPa*
Amplitudes térmicas diárias a crescer.
Hoje foi dos dias mais quentes de Janeiro

Fui dar uma volta à *Costa da Caparica*, aqui vão algumas fotos (não sei se se pode chamar de fotoreportagem, mas vejam )

- Primeiro reparei na erosão.








Bancos de areia provavelmente da limpeza dos ultimos ventos. Mas nem se vê a camada protetora de rochas, está toda sob areia.

- Depois dei uma olhadela para Lisboa (Serra de Sintra à vista com Oeiras e Cascais) 




















Visibilidade não era perfeita

- Olhando para sul e para Sesimbra, via-se uma camada de neblina





















- Bom dia de sol, azul do céu tipicamente invernoso 













Pôr do sol, já em Belas.


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda bem que não colocas a data nas fotografias senão era bem fácil descobrir...



Também fiquei com essa dúvida, uma diz 24/01/2015 e a outra 25/01/2015!? Agora é fazer as contas! 

Belos postais, em especial a de hoje! Linda! Que cores incríveis!


----------



## Tufao André (26 Jan 2015 às 00:23)

Foi um belo domingo de sol e com uma enorme amplitude térmica!
Uns fresquinhos *5,1ºC* de temperatura mínima contra uns bens agradáveis *18,0ºC*!!!   Parece um dia típico de Março...

De momento sigo com 9,9ºC, um pouco mais quente que ontem e em descida muito lenta.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2015 às 00:25)

maxima de *18.1ºC*
actual de *6.8ºC *(à pouco já tinha mais baixo, mas levantou se o vento e subiu para os 7ºC e picos, já parou a brisa a temperatura já está a descer de novo)


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

Impressionante!!! A temperatura andava pelos 6ºC ainda há muito pouco e em coisa de 15 minutos disparou para os 12.3ºC!!  Até pensei que fosse mentira mas não é, até fui à rua confirmar.

Edirt 1.25h: Está a cair a a pique outra vez e já se encontra na casa dos 7ºC, por volta de -0.1ºC/10s


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 02:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fui dar uma volta à *Costa da Caparica*, aqui vão algumas fotos (não sei se se pode chamar de fotoreportagem, mas vejam )



  Grande reportagem, belas vistas que nos fazem usufruir desse revigorante passeio de Primavera! Espera aí... ainda estamos em Janeiro!

Cores lindas do céu e do mar, e gosto muito das vistas da serra claro. E do "bolo de anos" (Bugio)! Daqui de Carcavelos não se vê esta zona da Caparica, fica tapada pelo forte, mas mais adiante, via-se daqui muita gente nas praias para sul, Riviera, Rei, Nova Vaga, Fonte da Telha, etc. A neblina realmente velava um pouco o Cabo mas parece-me que daí o efeito era talvez maior, penso que a neblina se estendia ao longo da frente de mar e portanto a vista daí para o Cabo acumulava toda essa extensão. Os surfistas estavam mais a descansar do que a surfar, as ondas eram modestas, mas sem dúvida um belo domingo de sol para retemperar da semana cinzenta.

Venham mais reportagens como esta!

já agora umas fotos do poente com as cores especiais de Carcavelos:

A ave etérea que de vez em quando voa ao poente (conseguem vê-la?)






É ao crepúsculo que as cores se adensam e as visões aparecem





Ibis escarlate ou flamingo vermelho? Entre outras "aves"...


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2015 às 03:26)

*5.1ºC* a descer lentamente


----------



## Geopower (26 Jan 2015 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Céu limpo em Telheiras. 10.8 °C.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2015 às 09:07)

Bom dia,
Cascais segue nos 11 graus, o Ceu apresenta.se limpo,o vento sopra moderado. Hoje o dia amanheceu com um belo capacete na serra.


----------



## felyzardo (26 Jan 2015 às 13:38)

Queluz 14.4°C.  Nada mau.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jan 2015 às 13:42)

De volta aos trópicos! 
O dia em Cascais está fabuloso... só apetece ir para a esplanada curtir o sol!


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2015 às 14:18)

O dia começou com uma mínima não negativa de 0.3ºC muito por culpa do vento que disparou a temperatura para os 12ºC por volta da 1h. Por agora, bem mais quentinho, segue nos 15.9ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2015 às 15:38)

Já se sente bem sem casaco, 16,6ºC atuais


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jan 2015 às 17:39)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a temperatura mínima foi de 6,9ºC e a máxima de 18,4ºC.

Mais um dia agradável com céu limpo e temperaturas amenas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

10.5 graus e vento forte.
Na A16, a escassos metros daqui, está com os paineis avisar para ter atenção ao vento forte. Em Cascais o vento era fraco.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje o dia amanheceu com um belo capacete na serra.



Boas tardes

Foi isso que eu notei hoje mais, tirando as temperaturas parece um dia de verão, a situação sinóptica local é típica, céu limpo, nortada que em Carcavelos era fraca e só moderou para o fim da tarde, alguma neblina no horizonte, nuvens baixas muito longe sobre o oceano a oeste e sudoeste, poente sem história (idêntico ao de sábado), ondulação fraca em Carcavelos só para as escolas praticamente.

Segundo as previsões quinta-feira há uma viragem para situação de oeste marginal, uma concessão que o anticiclone agarrado aos Açores faz para as frentes descerem até à latitude da região centro, dificilmente chegarão ao sul. Situação bastante imprecisa no que toca a previsões de precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

Rajada de * 54 km/h* agora mesmo.
O vento sopra a *38 km/h*.


----------



## Prates (26 Jan 2015 às 21:21)

Boa noite, mínima de 8,1ºc às 8h19 e máxima de 19,1ºc às 12h59, pouco depois ficou muito vento aqui na zona.
Agora sigo com 10,2ºc.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jan 2015 às 21:23)

Vento fraco por aqui. Temperatura actual de 9,2°C.


----------



## Geopower (26 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Por Telheiras 11,8 ºC. Vento moderado de Norte.

extremos do dia:
Máxima: 16.5 ºC.
Mínima:10.5 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Vento forte, sopra a *40 km/h*.
*10,5ºC*
Desconforto térmico na rua*.*


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2015 às 22:37)

minima: *0.8ºC*
maxima: *17.5ºC*
actual: *7.5ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (27 Jan 2015 às 01:32)

Mas que vento se pôs agora à noite! Acho que não era esperado tanto...
O vento médio sopra a mais de *30 km/h* com rajadas na ordem dos *46km/h*! Grande desconforto térmico na rua 
Graças a todo este vento, a temperatura pouco ou nada desce, estando ainda a esta hora *10ºC! 
*


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2015 às 02:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de * 54 km/h* agora mesmo.
> O vento sopra a *38 km/h*.





jonas_87 disse:


> Vento forte, sopra a *40 km/h*.
> *10,5ºC*
> Desconforto térmico na rua*.*



Interessante que não chegou aqui a Carcavelos, talvez por ser nortada pura, isto é, sem componente oeste. O vento não passa de moderado, não chegam as rajadas fortes.

Um crepúsculo típico de nortada de Norte, as nuvens baixas ficam longe no horizonte sudoeste (quando roda para noroeste podem aproximar-se e até encobrir aqui):


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jan 2015 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Amanhecer com bancos de nevoeiro,  neblina e alguma geada. Temperatura mínima de 4,4¤C.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jan 2015 às 12:04)

Mínima de 3.9ºC hoje devido ao vento que persistiu pelas primeiras horas da madrugada . 14.0ºC actuais e corre uma aragem, tal como um dia de Verão com excepção à temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2015 às 16:42)

Boas tardes

Ainda dia de muito sol, com mais neblina e menos azul no céu que tem alguns cirrus difusos. Vento fraco em geral, de norte a noroeste. Mar calmíssimo.
Visibilidade fraca, toldada pela neblina, não se vê o Cabo. Tarde morna como ontem.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jan 2015 às 17:13)

Máxima de 17.8ºC, encontrando-se já em queda nos 13.8ºC. O vento começa a aparecer e paira uma nebilna no horizonte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

Por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado dissipando-se totalmente por volta das 9 h.
Mais um dia de geada bem marcada, mesmo em pequenos vales.
O resto do dia foi ameno, com a T.Máxima a chegar as 23ºC(alpendre virado ao sol), atingindo sempre temperaturas mais altas que na rua), em pleno verão chega a atingir 45ºC, em dias muito quentes.
A mínima foi de 1.9ºC, sendo que as 7:30 da manha estavam 2ºC.
Foi um bom dia para continuar as podas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jan 2015 às 18:31)

Minima: 9,4ºC
Máxima: 19,4ºC

Temperatura a descer rapidamente desde o pôr do sol, já vai nos 12ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2015 às 18:44)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante que não chegou aqui a Carcavelos, talvez por ser nortada pura, isto é, sem componente oeste. O vento não passa de moderado, não chegam as rajadas fortes.



Sim, é normal que por aí o vento sopre com menos de intensidade, dado o actual quadrante.
Hoje de manhã, novamente o capacete, desta vez tirei 2 fotos, às 8:00.

Peninha - Pedra Amarela






Pena - Castelo dos Mouros


----------



## Geopower (27 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

boa tarde,
neste momento, 13.2 ºC em Telheiras, vento moderado de Norte, com sensação térmica desagradável. Dia semelhante ao de ontem.
resumo do dia: 
T.max: 16,9 ºC
t.min: 10.6 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

*10,8ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2015 às 22:32)

minima: *0.2ºC*
maxima: *17.3ºC*
actual: *8.0ºC*


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2015 às 23:23)

Boas!

Dia de Sol com cheiro a Primavera por aqui, embora com uma mínima fresca de 1.7ºC.

Por agora  8.3ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2015 às 02:07)

Minima de 3.9ºC, máxima de 17.8ºC e o vento continua com 10.1ºC....


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jan 2015 às 02:08)

Uh já passamos das 100 páginas! Nada de novo 

Temp. atual: 11,3ºC e a subir (ainda no meu outro post às 18h30 estavam 12ºC, não percebo nada destas subidas)


----------



## Candy (28 Jan 2015 às 04:22)

Olá e xau, entre os sonos?...
Só p'ra dizer que está um vendaval da gaita lá fora! É com cada rajada!... e o vento parece estar forte! Resumindo, tudo forte lá fora! Arghhhh...

Zzzzzzzz...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2015 às 08:13)

Boas,
sigo com 10,9 graus e vento moderado.
capacete na serra, embora pouco ou nada denso,pois é possível observar toda a serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2015 às 13:33)

Boas,

Cascais(centro da vila)segue nos 14 graus algumas nuvens e vento moderado.


----------



## Candy (28 Jan 2015 às 17:24)

Heiaaaaaa... fim de semana jeitoso.  Mais vendaval aqui p'ro sítio. Noite de sábado para domingo a prometer outra vez. Pelo menos não vai ser de frente p'ra janela. Lol


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 17:29)

Candy disse:


> Só p'ra dizer que está um vendaval da gaita lá fora! É com cada rajada!... e o vento parece estar forte! Resumindo, tudo forte lá fora! Arghhhh...



Desde a meia-noite que o vento médio está acima dos 30 Km/h, pico às 9h com 37 Km/h. 






Aqui em Carcavelos a rotação do vento de norte para noroeste ou nor-noroeste foi acompanhada de intensificação, moderado com rajadas, ao mesmo tempo que o céu ganhou períodos de muito nublado por estratocumulus. Muito boa visibilidade do horizonte em todos os quadrantes no entanto, o vento varreu a neblina. Até parece que estou a descrever um típico dia de verão, especialmente do verão passado, bastava acrescentar 10º à temperatura e o resto é tudo rigorosamente igual. Um Janeiro nostálgico do verão?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Jan 2015 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde!
Dia de ontem bastante solarengo e agradável.
Hoje está mais fresco na rua e céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2015 às 18:12)

Boas, por aqui a manha foi amena, mas já depois das 15 h "levantou-se" um vento gélido, com rajadas moderadas.
Pela previsão do WindGURU, o vento vai continuar pelos próximos dias, com rajadas acima de 60 Km/h.
Mínima de 3.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Imagem pouco antes do pôr-do-sol, que não foi visível, e que resume o dia:






O aparecimento de nuvens altas, cirrus e cirrocumulus, é recente, de apenas uma hora atrás. Deslocam-se de Norte para Sul; os estratocumulus de nor-noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

Ïmagem para ilustrar a boa visibilidade do dia de hoje e mostrar que a uma distância de 10 Km não é possível identificar pessoas com a lente de 250mm (só a partir dos 400mm).
Do lado esquerdo vê-se o bar na Praia da Saúde, O Golfinho, a 10.450m de distância, e uma vela de windsurf; a meio da imagem as estruturas de apoio do Parque de Campismo do Piedense; no horizonte as antenas da Arrábida a 22Km, acima da Mata do Carrascalinho sobre a arriba da Charneca da Caparica, a 13 Km.
Imagem cortada não redimensionada:





Imagem original completa, redimensionada:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

Excelentes fotos, StormRic quase que fotografavas a EMA da Praia da Rainha -Almada. 
_______

Sigo com *12,0ºC* vento moderado e morrinha.

De facto vento vai se intensificar bastante, o GFS ja mete aqui para a zona vento medio de 56 km/h. isto na madrugada de Sabado.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelentes fotos, StormRic quase que fotografavas a EMA da Praia da Rainha -Almada.



Obrigado . Na verdade não consigo localizar a EMA, penso que já uma vez mostraste numa mensagem onde ela estava.

O céu aqui está encoberto mas mantém-se tudo seco, nem chuviscos. Vento moderado mas menos intenso, sem rajadas.


----------



## meko60 (28 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Boa noite.
Em Almada sigo com 12,6ºC, infelizmente não sei a temperatura na Cova da Piedade porque a estação deixou de emitir, deve ter sido a net que se foi.
Em relação ás fotos do StormRic, continuam excelentes e eu continuo a ter que ter cuidado quando for à praia da Raínha.......


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2015 às 21:46)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado . Na verdade não consigo localizar a EMA, penso que já uma vez mostraste numa mensagem onde ela estava.



A EMA fica nesta zona, caso não existisse a arriba fossil, não havia minimas tão baixas. O recuo do mar, proporcionou isso mesmo, curioso.
Já agora, anteontem, minima de -1ºC, ontem - 0,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2015 às 22:55)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *10,4ºC* / *13,4ºC*
Agora: *11,9ºC
*
Venha lá essa precipitação fraca e temperatura estável durante os próximos 2 dias.
Depois, a ventania do costume.


----------



## Geopower (28 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

mais um dia com temperaturas estáveis e vento moderado:
temperatura actual: 12.8. Vento moderado de Norte
Extremos do dia:
Temperatura Máxima: 16.1 ºC
Temperatura minima: 11.1 ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

minima: *2.6ºC*
maxima: *16.9ºC*
actual: *10.6ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2015 às 05:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> A EMA fica nesta zona, caso não existisse a arriba fossil, não havia minimas tão baixas. O recuo do mar, proporcionou isso mesmo, curioso.
> Já agora, anteontem, minima de -1ºC, ontem - 0,2ºC


Alguma coisa está errada nas coordenadas indicadas na lista de estações do IPMA, arredondaram mal a longitude de 9º12'43" para 9º12' em vez de 9º13'

A praia da Rainha não é onde indicas, pelo menos o restaurante e apoios de praia estão no extremo direito da foto, logo à esquerda daquele candeeiro em primeiro plano.
A EMA situa-se dentro do perímetro do ICN da Arriba Fóssil? Nesse caso a direcção é na vertical da placa azul em primeiro plano que diz "Passeio marítimo de Oeiras".

Assim já fico a saber para onde olhar, obrigado pela ajuda 

Street view do ICN






Entretanto aqui em Carcavelos tem estado a chuviscar fraco, chão humedecido apenas. vento noroeste fraco, 13º estáveis desde ontem ao princípio da noite.


----------



## Geopower (29 Jan 2015 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Por Telheiras céu encoberto. Chuvisco. 13.2 °C


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2015 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, já caíram uns pingos mas de momento não chove, registei 8.5ºC de mínima.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2015 às 10:53)

Boas,
Cascais (centro da vila) segue nos 13 graus. Chuvisco e vento fraco a moderado.0,5mm


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2015 às 13:02)

Boas

Mínima alta 11,8ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 15,0ºC

O pessoal quer é entradas frias e depois ficamos com palha e chuviscos... tomara que passe rápido o fim de semana e venha de lá entradas atlânticas que é chuva que faz falta não são meia dúzia de flocos de neve no norte, para já vir jornalistas dizer que estamos a ter um inverno rigoroso lol ta a ser sim mas em seca...


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2015 às 14:05)

Faz hoje 9 anos que aconteceu a minha maior felicidade meteorológica, estava perto de Coruche e nevou durante 4horas e acumulou cerca 6cm de neve! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aqui céu encoberto mas sem precipitação, pouca precipitação deve chegar aqui, mas veremos.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jan 2015 às 15:57)

Vai chovendo por aqui, depois de algumas horas de chuviscos dispersos. Céu encoberto e vento moderado.


----------



## nelson972 (29 Jan 2015 às 16:17)

Volta a chuviscar agora, vista da serra de aire desde Alcanena.
15,5°


----------



## Geopower (29 Jan 2015 às 17:08)

Chuvisco por Telheiras. Vento moderado. 14.5 °C


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Cascais (centro da vila) segue nos 13 graus. Chuvisco e vento fraco a moderado.0,5mm



Boas tardes

Por aqui o chuvisco nada acumula, nem uma poça, só humedece. De resto são nimbostratus mas pouco consistentes, vento moderado oes-noroeste e o aspecto é assim:






e assim:





e às vezes fica assim:





e assim 





Finalmente agora o horizonte abriu-se um pouco para entre nuvens e névoas aparecer sol com uma luz amarelada deslavada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

Por aqui durante a madrugada caiu uns ligeiros aguaceiros, o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade, e por vento moderado, acalmando um pouco para o final de tarde.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2015 às 18:52)

Por aqui também chuviscos durante a noite começando ontem, dia com boa abertas, sem chuva e há cerca de 2 horas começou a chuviscar.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

Interessante a evolução das cores do céu nublado ao fim da tarde e poente, embora praticamente não se tenha visto o sol. Neblina, estratocumulus, nimbostratus e cirrus. Foram estas nuvens altas que deram cor ao céu.
Primeira aberta antes do pôr-do-sol:





O céu abriu mais deixando ver um padrão de cirrus raiados, difícil distinguir se eram raios de sol ou a própria configuração das nuvens:





Um pouco de azul velado pela neblina, logo a seguir o céu toldou-se novamente voltando ao aspecto cinzento que teve a maior parte do dia, todas as nuvens movem-se rapidamente:





Quando o céu abriu novamente já era rosado e aquele rasto tinha rodado num movimento para sul:





Já ao crepúsculo foram as nuvens altas no horizonte que deram finalmente a cor mais fulgurante ao dia cinzento:


----------



## Prates (29 Jan 2015 às 20:07)

Boa noite, as temperaturas por aqui tem estado com grande estabilidade, neste momento sigo com 12,8°c e muito vento de N/NO.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2015 às 20:26)

Caiu á pouco uns ligeiros aguaceiros, que nem chegaram a molhar o chão, sigo com 12,8ºC.
vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2015 às 22:14)

Chuvisco forte desde as 17h que já acumula em poças há bastante tempo. 13.3ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

Boas noites,

Chuvisco _aka borrifador_ e vento moderado a forte, ambiente invernal na rua.
*2,3 mm
12,1ºC
*
Fiz ha pouco Serra das Minas - Alcabideche, bastante água na estradas, em termos de temperatura, variou entre os 11ºC e 12ºC


----------



## Geopower (29 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Mais um periodo de chuvisco por Telheiras. Temperatura actual 13.8 °C. Pouca variação de temperatura durante o dia. Máxima 15.2 °C. 
Minima 12.5 °C.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2015 às 23:17)

MSantos disse:


> Faz hoje 9 anos que aconteceu a minha maior felicidade meteorológica, estava perto de Coruche e nevou durante 4horas e acumulou cerca 6cm de neve!



Bem relembrado! Jamais me esquecerei tambem desse dia, fazer bolas de neve no parque de merendas junto a Peninha,Serra de Sintra.
Transito caótico na serra, estava tudo louco.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2015 às 00:13)

chuva fraca por aqui, 13.5ºC vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

MSantos disse:


> Faz hoje 9 anos que aconteceu a minha maior felicidade meteorológica, estava perto de Coruche e nevou durante 4horas e acumulou cerca 6cm de neve!



foi mesmo belo, lembro me bem desse dia por aqui, nevou bastante , espero bem que volte a ver 1 dia Coruche e aqui Fajarda pintados de branco


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2015 às 01:12)

Que bom mais uma época de chuva irritante, se se pode chamar "chuva" a umas partículas de forma redonda que caem o dia todo e que voam ao sabor do vento, e que apenas acumula 0,5mm mas deixa o passeio todo molhada para as pessoas escorregarem. Ainda faltam 4 dias  Haja paciência

Máxima:* 13,6ºC*
Minima: *11,5ºC*
Acumulados: *3mm*
Rajada máxima:* 57,9km/h*

Mesmo estando apenas 13ºC tive uma sensação térmica quente ao longo do dia, tempo um bocado abafado, quase que andei de t-shirt
Temperatura a subir, sinal de frente quente


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2015 às 01:49)

thunderboy disse:


> Chuvisco forte desde as 17h que já acumula em poças há bastante tempo. 13.3ºC actuais.


Mantém-se a temperatura e o chuvisco continua forte ao sabor do vento fraco.


----------



## PedroAP7 (30 Jan 2015 às 02:18)

Desliguem o borrifador, estou farto de aturar isto, está assim há horas e não dá sinal de paragens...


----------



## Geopower (30 Jan 2015 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Chuvísco em Telheiras. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 13.6 °C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2015 às 11:16)

Boas, por aqui ontem á noite ainda caiu uns aguaceiros, e esta madrugada também. Por agora está um forte vendaval, que nao para de "assobiar" pelas paredes de casa, ao mesmo tempo vai caindo uns leves pingos de chuva.
Vento moderado, com rajadas por vezes fortes, diria eu acima de 60 Km/h


----------



## Rachie (30 Jan 2015 às 11:23)

Esta chuvinha irritante é mesmo "boa" para causar acidentes de transito e provocar o caos logo de manhã, obrigando os restantes a chegar atrasados ao trabalho 

Vai ser outra aventura voltar para casa...

Vento moderado, penso, que ainda não fui à rua desde que cheguei.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2015 às 12:06)

Boas!
Chuviscos também por aqui com temperaturas bem amenas, a mínima foi de 13.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2015 às 12:14)

Boas

Mínima quase de verão 13,7ºC

Agora céu encoberto (palha) um chuvisco que mal se sente e 14,8ºC... siga este inverno vergonhoso


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2015 às 12:15)

minima de 13.1ºC 
por agora 14.4ºC e tem chuviscado a manhã toda e algum vento também


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

o vento cada vez ta pior


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2015 às 15:27)

Vento fraco a moderado e o chuvisco procede, ora quase imperceptivel, ora mais forte. Periodicamente aparece uma aberta aqui por cima sendo  que ao longe o chuvisco é uma constante para a serra, tanto hoje como ontem.





Mínima de 12.6ºC esta noite e 15.5ºC actuais. Sinto-me tentado a ir tirar uma fotas a partir da serra mas com este vento.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2015 às 15:44)

david 6 disse:


> o vento cada vez ta pior



Bastante vento aqui também, continuam os chuviscos intermitentes.


----------



## Leiga (30 Jan 2015 às 15:48)

Chuva miúda mas persistente e muito vento desde manhã, com tendência a agravar


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 16:58)

Boas tardes

Chuvisco fraco persistente sob vento fraco a moderado de oes-noroeste. Visibilidade fraca, 1-2Km. Acumulação da precipitação escassa, chão apenas molhado, raras pequenas poças. Gaivotas em dois grupos no campo.
O aspecto do céu, nimbostratus, é idêntico ao de ontem, por vezes alivia e torna-se mais claro para logo a seguir escurecer.

A "cascata" desaba sobre o norte da península, aqui estamos no espaço entre ela e a rocha e por isso apanhamos apenas a poalha. A "rocha" é o anticiclone, claro... 

Sectores quentes vão rodando em torno do anticiclone (que não arreda dos Açores):





A imagem de satélite e o registo da precipitação acumulada numa das últimas horas ilustram a dicotomia norte/sul da situação meteorológica presente:


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Dia de chuva miúda aqui pelo Marquês. O termómetro marca 13º.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2015 às 19:00)

Boas,

Está a ficar vendaval, os sinais de transito já abanam bem, caixotes do lixo deitados.
Infelizmente a estação amadora está off, espero que volte ao activo nas proximas horas.

*12,6ºC *
_Borrifador_
Vento forte


----------



## Geopower (30 Jan 2015 às 19:06)

Condições actuais. 14.1 °C. Chuvisco. Vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

Mantém-se as mesmas condições de todo o dia, apenas o vento está um pouco mais intenso mas sem ser forte.
Chuviscos que pela persistência já formaram poças razoáveis.

O mar é que se passou a ouvir bem.

Vem lá uma forte corrente de nor-noreste. Frente fria pouco expressiva na imagem de satélite:









A cordilheira central pouco deixa passar para sul:










off-topic: resultado de lavar a estação à mangueirada (545mm !)
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA6#history


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2015 às 20:21)

Cheguei agora a casa vindo de Torres Novas e o carro abanava bem pelo caminho, o vento já está razoavelmente forte. Os chuviscos continuam com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2015 às 20:36)

thunderboy disse:


> Cheguei agora a casa vindo de Torres Novas e o carro abanava bem pelo caminho, o vento já está razoavelmente forte. Os chuviscos continuam com 13.3ºC.



É bem verdade por aqui tem estado um vendaval toda a tarde, e continua...
A chuva, parece mais que ligaram um borrifador lá de cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2015 às 20:41)

Por aqui vendaval. 
*13,1ºC.
3,3 mm*

Até ao momento, 2 ocorrências relacionadas com o vento forte.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

O borrifador com este vento todo simula bem uma forte tempestade à luz dos candeeiros


----------



## PedroAP7 (30 Jan 2015 às 21:35)

Tempo peganhento com vento forte, só oiço assobios. Espero que não faça estragos por aqui como a ventania de há poucas semanas atrás...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2015 às 22:06)

Mais chuva irritante... hunf 

Borrifos, gafanhotos, partículas, pó a cair, chamem o que quiser a esta chuva, de todas as formas e feitios.
Chuviscos e chuva fraca por vezes intensa e na forma de pingos, algo raro. Andam ao sabor do vento moderado a forte perto das 19h que os chapéu ia voando e eu ia com ele. Acho que nem com chapéu de chuva alguém se safa a esta chuva tremendamente inofensiva mas que causa dores de cabeça.

Máxima: *13,4 ºC*
Minima: *12,7 ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 69,2 km/h*
Pressão:* 1010 hPa*

Temperatura constante, amplitude térmica diária tropical quase nos 0ºC
Isto de chover o LITERALMENTE o dia todo, sem parar nem durante 1 segundo e com uma média de 0,5mm acumulados por hora ainda deu um bom acumulado:
Acumulado até às 21h: *11,5mm
*
Como previsto já há quase uma semana, chuvisco persistente dura 5 dias, até segunda mas com mais abertas... Mesmo tempo para ficar em casa

P.S: De salientar a rajada máxima de ontem na Guarda, de 93,6 km/h

Durante a madrugada dá-se a passagem de 3 frentes frias de fraca atividade mas chuva intensifica-se bem como o vento e rajadas de 100km/h são possíveis e temperatura diminui


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2015 às 22:38)

Passou a chuva fraca finalmente! 13.2ºC


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jan 2015 às 23:12)

Boa noite

Por aqui o tempo está em modo borrifador há mais de 24h, sem parar. 

Precipitação acumulada, desde as 0h, nas estações da zona de Coimbra:
Miranda do Corvo: *36,8mm*
Lousã: *34mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *18mm *
Pólo II da UC: *17,3mm*


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Aqui esta tédio de tempo ainda apenas deu 0,2mm...o vento está normal nem sequer está forte. também não espero ir alem dos 65/70km/h


----------



## nelson972 (30 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

thunderboy disse:


> Cheguei agora a casa vindo de Torres Novas e o carro abanava bem pelo caminho, o vento já está razoavelmente forte. Os chuviscos continuam com 13.3ºC.


Confirmo. Em Minde 12,5°.


----------



## Teles (30 Jan 2015 às 23:25)

Boas por aqui vento médio de 25km/h com rajadas por vezes de 40km/h , desde o meio dia que morrinha tendo acumulado até ao momento 15,3mm a temperatura actual é de 14,0ºC!


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

Por aqui, às 23h00, já ganhávamos na intensidade do vento! 37.1 km :assobio:


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2015 às 01:17)

O vento abrandou e entretanto parece estar a ganhar mais intensidade, a chuva passou de fraca a moderada.13.0ºC

Extremos do dia 12.6ºC/16.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 01:19)

minima (ontem): *13.1ºC*
maxima (ontem): *14.7ºC*
rajada maxima (ontem): *36.4km/h*
acumulado (ontem): *2.7mm*
actual: *13.8ºC*
rajada maxima até agora: *40.1km/h
*


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 01:46)

Vento forte em Carcavelos de ONO! E mar a fazer muito barulho. Não chove nem chuvisca sequer, há apenas uns pinguinhos perdidos trazidos com o vento.


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2015 às 01:58)

Continua o chuvisco. 13.8 °C. O vento aumenta de intensidade. Já quer entrar pela janela.


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2015 às 02:03)

Por cá foi um dia molhado e ventoso. Saí de casa pela manhã,  p'ro treino diário,  e cheguei a casa ensopada. Não era chuva, era chuva era aquela borriceira molha parvos. Assim foi o dia todo e ainda agora. Tem estado sempre assim, embora não chegue a fazer poças!

Neste momento ia dizer que abrandou o vento, mas já não posso dizer isso! Aumentou de repente e está a assobiar bem. A luz, em casa, deu dois "saltos" nos últimos minutos. 

Já agora, alguém sabe o que se passa com o site do aemet???


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2015 às 02:16)

nelson972 disse:


> Confirmo. Em Minde 12,5°.



Boas nelson972,

Diz -me uma coisa, conheces a estrada de Alvega, junto a Fatima? Aqui https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.6397...m4!1e1!3m2!1sNMRT7CmrTo3aifOCvCP1Xw!2e0?hl=en
Pergunto isto, pois fiquei impressionado com umas fotos que vi da formação de gelo nessa mesma estrada.

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic
____________

*Vento forte 
12,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 02:30)

Candy disse:


> Por cá foi um dia molhado e ventoso. Saí de casa pela manhã,  p'ro treino diário,  e cheguei a casa ensopada. Não era chuva, era chuva era aquela borriceira molha parvos. Assim foi o dia todo e ainda agora. Tem estado sempre assim, embora não chegue a fazer poças!
> 
> Neste momento ia dizer que abrandou o vento, mas já não posso dizer isso! Aumentou de repente e está a assobiar bem. A luz, em casa, deu dois "saltos" nos últimos minutos.
> 
> Já agora, alguém sabe o que se passa com o site do aemet???



Confirmo que também não tenho acesso ao site do AEMet. Não há actividade eléctrica para já próxima da região centro, apenas é visível no Sat24 a caminho do litoral norte.






A frente fria terá passado pouco depois das 0h mas não se notou ou ainda está a passar, só o vento mostra actividade intensa.





A precipitação essa não passa para sul das latitudes logo a norte de Lisboa, daí o facto de aqui estar quase tudo seco.





A última informação disponível das observações de superfície é a das 23h:


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 02:33)

ah pá rajada agora de 39.6km/h, não bateu a maxima de 40.1 até agora

chuvisca bem, ver se desce mais a frente para mudar para moderado


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 02:36)

Neste momento estamos em quase "apagão" de registos de observações de superfície. Subsistem umas luzinhas de 9 estações no quadro do tempo presente...





Já nem Lisboa ou Porto têm direito a informação, fora outras capitais de distrito.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 02:43)

a partir do comentário que fiz daquela rajada à 7 min, dai para cá o vento está bem pior! andava nos 14/15 em média, neste momento está com 22km/h de vento médio


----------



## romeupaz (31 Jan 2015 às 02:49)

rajada de 60km/h à 1h da manhã


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jan 2015 às 02:53)

Rajadas bem fortes, *90,1 km/h* agora!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 02:59)

david 6 disse:


> a partir do comentário que fiz daquela rajada à 7 min, dai para cá o vento está bem pior! andava nos 14/15 em média, neste momento está com 22km/h de vento médio



A aplicação Zephyrus do meu telemóvel indica-me, quando colocado fora da varanda, uma observação consistente da velocidade média do vento de 8m/s ou seja cerca de 29Km/h, de ONO.

Entretanto, terceira hora sem observações de superfície do IPMA.

Alguma chuva muito fraca agora.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 03:09)

StormRic disse:


> A aplicação Zephyrus do meu telemóvel indica-me, quando colocado fora da varanda, uma observação consistente da velocidade média do vento de 8m/s ou seja cerca de 29Km/h, de ONO.
> 
> Entretanto, terceira hora sem observações de superfície do IPMA.
> 
> Alguma chuva muito fraca agora.



não conhecia essa aplicação, vou experimentar no meu telemovel


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Jan 2015 às 03:24)

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade. As rajadas são agora mais fortes, e a chuva mais intensa também.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jan 2015 às 03:34)

Mais uma, de *85,3 km/h*


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 03:35)

david 6 disse:


> não conhecia essa aplicação, vou experimentar no meu telemovel



9.3 m/s (cerca de 34 Km/h) nesta altura, mas de intensidade máxima. 

Eu acho que o vento está a levar as estações todas...





já só restam estas oito no continente!


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2015 às 04:14)

Não compreendo como o acumulado aqui da zona é mínimo! Tem chovido fraco a moderado as últimas 5 horas! Sendo que a chuva moderada foi constante durante cerca de 2 horas, com periodos mais fortes e acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas.

PS:Chove forte com rajadas, valente temporal! Só falta mesmo a trovoada!
PPS:Temperatura tombou para os 11.8ºC


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2015 às 05:29)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes. Nos últimos minutos aumentou muito a intensidade do vento! Vêm acompanhadas de chuva.
Desta vez não levo com ele de frente,  vem mais de lado, mas mesmo assim sente-se muito nas janelas.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 05:32)

thunderboy disse:


> Não compreendo como o acumulado aqui da zona é mínimo! Tem chovido fraco a moderado as últimas 5 horas! Sendo que a chuva moderada foi constante durante cerca de 2 horas, com periodos mais fortes e acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas.
> 
> PS:Chove forte com rajadas, valente temporal! Só falta mesmo a trovoada!
> PPS:Temperatura tombou para os 11.8ºC



Que estações estás a usar como referência? Que acumulado foi registado?

Aqui por Carcavelos só vento, forte por vezes, e chuviscos de vez em quando, suficiente no entanto para ter tudo molhado. Projectado horizontalmente molha até os tectos!


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2015 às 05:35)

Estranho,  estou a ouvir um avião!!! Parecia um jacto a voar baixo!...


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 05:36)

Candy disse:


> Rajadas de vento muito fortes. Nos últimos minutos aumentou muito a intensidade do vento! Vêm acompanhadas de chuva.
> Desta vez não levo com ele de frente,  vem mais de lado, mas mesmo assim sente-se muito nas janelas.



As únicas observações disponíveis são estas, às 4h:






às 5h a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro também já se foi...





Radar às 5:20 mostra bandas de precipitação pouco intensa:


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2015 às 10:17)

Aqui o pico deste evento deu 1,4mm e uma rajada de 58km/h... nem sei se ri se chore!!! 

Agora sol e 14,4ºC

Janeiro termina assim com menos de metade da precipitação média, ficou com 46,6mm


----------



## nelson972 (31 Jan 2015 às 10:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas nelson972,
> 
> Diz -me uma coisa, conheces a estrada de Alvega, junto a Fatima? Aqui https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.6397...m4!1e1!3m2!1sNMRT7CmrTo3aifOCvCP1Xw!2e0?hl=en
> Pergunto isto, pois fiquei impressionado com umas fotos que vi da formação de gelo nessa mesma estrada.
> ...


Bom dia, 
Conheço bem essa estrada , tem zonas muito sombrias encostadas ao bordo do  planalto de Fátima . Penso que tem sinais que alertam para a ocorrencia de gelo. No entanto não tenho passado por lá nessas alturas.

On topic:
Mira de Aire segue com 12° . 
aguaceiro forte há pouco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2015 às 11:16)

Por aqui as 9 h estava um sol radioso,vento fraco, mas durou pouco tempo, veio logo uma chuvada "valente" e vento moderado.
Agora a chuva já parou e veio o sol novamente, continuando tambem o vento.


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2015 às 11:18)

bom dia, Céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado com rajadas 13.1 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2015 às 11:34)

Bom dia, aproxima-se um aguaceiro e a temperatura a tombar a pique 9.5ºC. De vez em quando acordava durante a noite com o som do vento e da chuva.
PS: Desceu aos 8.4ºC durante o aguaceiro forte.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 11:48)

rajada maxima de *49.1km/h* o que é bastante para aqui, mais para o interior e a altitude baixa
12.6ºC por agora não chove


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 12:13)

aguaceiro fraco de momento, o vento já estava mais manso do nada voltou a ficar muito forte


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2015 às 12:14)

Bom dia

Caiu aqui à bocado um aguaceiro acompanhado por trovoada. 
A temperatura desceu dos 10ºC para os *8,2ºC* actuais.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 12:20)

caredo que ventania  cada vez pior


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2015 às 12:37)

StormRic disse:


> A *aplicação Zephyrus* do meu telemóvel indica-me, quando colocado fora da varanda, uma observação consistente da velocidade média do vento de 8m/s ou seja cerca de 29Km/h, de ONO.


 Tambem estás a usar a aplicação, boa! Estás sastisfeito com as medições?



nelson972 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Conheço bem essa estrada , tem zonas muito sombrias encostadas ao bordo do  planalto de Fátima . Penso que tem sinais que alertam para a ocorrencia de gelo. No entanto não tenho passado por lá nessas alturas.



Exacto, a estrada está na base de uma vertente exposta a norte, e tambem practicamente à cota da linha de água que passe no vale, inversões valentes.
______________


Sigo com *12,3ºC* e vento forte.
Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro.
A estação amadora mantem-se off, infelizmente.
Em termos de ocorrências referente ao vento forte, houve uma queda de arvore na Malveira da Serra.


O ECMWF mantem o grizo para a semana. 
Espero que se mantenha a actual previsão, pretendo fazer registos no vale do rio Sobral junto a tapada de Mafra, vamos ver.


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2015 às 13:19)

Por aqui vento e uns aguaceiros de quando em quando. Vou-me aventurar no meu treino diário de corrida.  Tentar passar entre os aguaceiros.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2015 às 13:26)

Aqui segue o dia calminho, céu nublado mas com grandes abertas, tempo ameno 15,0ºC e vento por vezes moderado 

Mínima alta de 12,3ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Jan 2015 às 13:55)

A célula a Nordeste de Leiria está em desenvolvimento eco laranja-vermelho no radar.
Granizo tem de certeza


----------



## Jonaxh (31 Jan 2015 às 13:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> A célula a Nordeste de Leiria está em desenvolvimento eco laranja-vermelho no radar.
> Granizo tem de certeza



Foi granizo sim, caiu aqui há coisa de 10 minutos junto com trovoada que tem estado a fazer...


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Jan 2015 às 14:37)

Céu escuro para NE/E.

Vento moderado a forte.

Já chove, e o céu está muito escuro para Norte.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 14:48)

jasusss o que foi isto, um aguaceiro fraco com vendaval maluco, o vento queria me entrar pela janela a dentro, chuva toda horizontal muito ventoo, sacos por ai a voar, nova rajada maxima de *50.4km/h
*
temperatura de *10.5ºC* desceu 2ºC em 5min!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2015 às 15:29)

Nova queda de arvore na Malveira da Serra.


----------



## nelson972 (31 Jan 2015 às 15:45)

Aguaceiro há 10 minutos , com granizo misturado. temperatura 6°

Edit 15:51h
novo aguaceiro.

Tirei algumas fotos à nascente do olho, que corre para o polje de Mira / Minde, coloco mais tarde.


----------



## Teles (31 Jan 2015 às 15:56)

Boas por aqui céu com algumas abertas , vai caindo por vezes uns aguaceiros , temperatura de 12,5ºC , precepitação acumulada até ao momento de 12,3mm , vento na casa dos 15km/h com rajadas por vezes que chegam aos 30km/h!


----------



## lsalvador (31 Jan 2015 às 15:59)

Ferreiro do Zêzere neste momento com 5.6 e chuva ????? ui


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 16:15)

vista interessante para NE


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Jan 2015 às 16:44)

Boas.. 
Varanda norte 11,2 graus
Varanda sul 12,3 graus
Vento moderado
Primeiro aguaceiro do dia..


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2015 às 16:51)

A manha e a tarde até agora tem-se resumido a aguaceiros, acompanhados por vento moderado, de vez em quando lá vem o sol dar uma espreitadela. Ás 15:30, estava o arco-íris sobre uma nuvem bem escura.


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Jan 2015 às 16:55)

Olá,
Acabei de chegar a Lisboa vinda da Ericeira com mar encrespado e bastante vento. Ainda na A21, cerca das 15h45m, começa a chegar uma nuvem bem escura mas o termómetro do carro marca os mesmos 12º que marcava na Ericeira. Depois começam a cair umas bátegas grossas contra o pára-brisas a que se seguiu uma chuva de água e generosas pedras de gelo. Na A8, perto da Bomba e antes da descida, o termómetro desceu para 6º, a saraivada era intensa e o piso ficou coberto de granizo. Felizmente todos os condutores perceberam o perigo e reduziram a velocidade para os 60/70 km h. Tirei fotos em andamento e que não mostram bem a intensidade do evento. A ultima é do Arco-Íris a entrar na Calçada de Carriche. Assim:


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Jan 2015 às 17:20)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Olá,
> Acabei de chegar a Lisboa vinda da Ericeira com mar encrespado e bastante vento. Ainda na A21, cerca das 15h45m, começa a chegar uma nuvem bem escura mas o termómetro do carro marca os mesmos 12º que marcava na Ericeira. Depois começam a cair umas bátegas grossas contra o pára-brisas a que se seguiu uma chuva de água e generosas pedras de gelo. Na A8, perto da Bomba e antes da descida, o termómetro desceu para 6º, a saraivada era intensa e o piso ficou coberto de granizo. Felizmente todos os condutores perceberam o perigo e reduziram a velocidade para os 60/70 km h. Tirei fotos em andamento e que não mostram bem a intensidade do evento. A ultima é do Arco-Íris a entrar na Calçada de Carriche. Assim:


Devia ser esse pontinho amarelo


----------



## FJC (31 Jan 2015 às 17:21)

Boa tarde!
Deixo aqui um vídeo feito hoje por mim, cerca das 12h00, no alto da Serra da Lousã. Quando sai, existia alguma acumulação, mas muito pouco, e só era visível até ao cruzamento para os poços de neve. Mas, repito, muito pouco mesmo.


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2015 às 17:45)

12.4 °C em Telheiras. Aproxima-se um aguaceiro de Norte.


----------



## Prates (31 Jan 2015 às 18:19)

Boa tarde, sigo com 9°c e em descida. Todo o dia com aguaceiros e que faziam descer logo a temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tambem estás a usar a aplicação, boa! Estás sastisfeito com as medições?



As medições parecem bem consistentes, falta aferir mesmo em campo aberto, com ventos bem mais fortes (ainda não fui à Peninha com ele ) e onde possa ter um termo de comparação.



jonas_87 disse:


> Nova queda de arvore na Malveira da Serra.



A característica deste vento e que deve ter feito bastantes estragos é ter sido persistente, durante muitas horas, e ser tão forte de Oeste a Oes-noroeste. A zona da Pedra Amarela pode ter sofrido um impacto sério, e daí a repercussão mais abaixo na Malveira.



FJC disse:


> Deixo aqui um vídeo feito hoje por mim, cerca das 12h00, no alto da Serra da Lousã.



 corajoso vídeo no Trevim sem dúvida!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2015 às 20:21)

Por aqui o vento já nao sopra tão forte, mas de vez em quando lá se faz ouvir.
8.5ºC actuais marca o auriol.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2015 às 20:24)

Vento quase nulo lá fora. A temperatura tem caído a pique desde há 15 minutos seguindo agora nos 7.2ºC.


----------



## nelson972 (31 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

nelson972 disse:


> Tirei algumas fotos à nascente do olho, que corre para o polje de Mira / Minde, coloco mais tarde.



Ao reparar que esta nascente tinha actividade, decidi tirar umas fotos.
A outra nascente, a da Pena, que tem maior caudal, fica para a próxima !

Local em street view:

https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.5414...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sodRBR1T5m3cM9ukJLfJhCQ!2e0

A nascente esta' enclausurada em betão para aproveitamento das aguas. 









Marco das ultimas cheias mais relevantes.





Ao fundo ainda a nuvem que deixou o aguaceiro com granizo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Temperatura a descer bem, já vai nos 7.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

caiu meia duzia de pingos com temperatura de *6.5ºC* e wind chill de *3.6ºC* vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 23:46)

Descrição do dia com imagens:

Amanhecer:














À tarde:





















Pôr-do-sol oculto por nuvens de aguaceiros.
Crepúsculo:













Os aguaceiros foram sempre fracos, a maior parte das vezes de chuvisco, com vento moderado de norte ou nor-noroeste soprando com rajadas durante a passagem das células que eram de fraca extensão vertical. Raras vezes podiam ser chamadas cumulonimbus embora parecessem ter a configuração de uma bigorna mas de baixa altitude, como na última imagem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2015 às 00:24)

Máxima: *14,6ºC*
Minima: *8,4ºC *
Acumulado: *4,8 mm *
Pressão: *1020 hPa*

As frentes passaram e depois vieram os aguaceiros pós frontais que trouxeram algum granizo, vento e muita chuva repentina. A temperatura andou a subir e a descer 5 vezes ao longo do dia. Temperatura a descer agora, vento nulo.

Adeus Janeiro! Com estas ultimas chuvadas, o acumulado total é de *107,7mm*! Excede cerca de 10mm do normal de Janeiro, por isso foi um mês normalíssimo.


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2015 às 01:40)

Há já algumas horas que a situação, por cá,  é de vento forte com rajadas muito fortes! Foi um sábado gelado pelo ventos e aguaceiros um pouco por todo o dia.
Eram cerca das 15h30, houve um aguaceiro estranhamente forte, acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortíssimas e pareceu-me ter umas pedrinhas de granizo. Durou uns bons minutos. Apanhou-me dentro do carro, a cerca de 1 km do Cabo Carvoeiro e fez-me ter receio que algo viesse contra o carro. Parecia que as rajadas vinham rente ao chão e que tentavam levantar o carro. Eu tinha o carro parado numa zona de vivendas, supostamente, ao abrigo. Deixei lá o carro e fui fazer um treino de 4 km junto à marginal e cheguei de volta ao carro mesmo à hora desse vento e chuva estranhamente fortes! Escapei por menos de 10 segundos!


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Fev 2015 às 02:03)

Chove bem pelas Caldas neste momento..
10 graus


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Fev 2015 às 02:06)

Bom como tenho de aproveitar os momentos em que estou minimamente me condições é aproveitar para "matar" o vício , ontem Sábado lá me fiz a estrada para novos registos, desta com medição do vento, pois prometia vento forte, volta do costume, mas com uma incursão por fora de estrada pela serra, onde também servio para descobrir novos caminhos possiveis de se fazerem

logo para começar, granizo,


do "Monge",






da fonte Clara,










cabeço do vento ( ? )






da Peninha,













hora de testar o "ventómetro", o que vale é que levei as luvas que utilizo quando ando de bike, já que não lhe dou esse uso para já, porque ia "congelando" e tinha dificuldades em segurar o aparelhometro e a mim mesmo, mas foi o que consegui registar, claro que esta imagem já foi tirada no carro, pois fica na memória,
penso que poderia ainda ter sido mais rápido,






da pedra Amarela,






cabo Raso, ( finalmente um luar a "iluminar" o céu )














do Guincho, aqui os ventos quase sempre nuns 40 - 45 kmh, agora sei as ventanias com que levo quando ando de bike , embora acho que já apanhei com mais,






do Abano, difícil manter o tripé seguro,






Pirolita,









bom, cabo da Roca, segurar o tripé com as duas mãos e, e, para não fugirem, 
tentei medir o vento, mas tinha variações muito bruscas nunca passando dos "apenas" 55 - 56 kmh,






esta foi a velocidade mais rápida que registei, na "vigia da mata" perto do Magoito, velocidade quase sempre constante,






em termos de térmicos rondaram os 9º - 11º, havendo alguns locais tenha descido pelo menos aos 8,2º por exemplo na pedra Amarela.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2015 às 03:00)

*4.5ºC *por aqui, wind chill de *3.4ºC *vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 04:02)

Vitor TT disse:


> Bom como tenho de aproveitar os momentos em que estou minimamente me condições é aproveitar para "matar" o vício , ontem Sábado lá me fiz a estrada para novos registos, desta com medição do vento, pois prometia vento forte, volta do costume, mas com uma incursão por fora de estrada pela serra, onde também servio para descobrir novos caminhos possiveis de se fazerem
> 
> logo para começar, granizo,



 reportagem incrível! Do melhor que já vi! O vídeo está um espectáculo e... olha, olha, que caminhos tão conhecidos destes pés só que nunca me deixei apanhar por uma granizada assim. De quatro TT é outra história.
Bom som do vídeo!

Excelentes as fotos, grande qualidade! Tiveste que agarrar bem o tripé de certeza  mas ficaram boas, luz no ponto, estás mestre! Quanto aos lugares estou intrigado com a que dizes ser tirada do Monge, penso que deve ser o sítio que tem uma cruz memorial. E a do Cabeço do Vento só se tiveres saído da estrada pavimentada e enveredado pelo estradão de terra antes de chegar à Peninha, desce do estacionamento e passa por uma encruzilhada de quatro caminhos e dois entroncamentos, depois sobe um pouco e termina junto a um portão aberto, a perspectiva da foto parece realmente de lá (a ventania aí costuma ser uma loucura). Grandes vistas na Peninha apesar da "brisa" habitual, os pelo menos cinquenta e tal Km/h ou mais do costume. O principal problema é mesmo ficarmos sem sensibilidade nas mãos, que as luvas não resolvem. Bom registo no Magoito, como não há grande relevo e obstáculos o vento aí efectivamente mais constante. A sensação térmica mesmo com essas temperaturas é normalmente atroz.

E venham mais destas!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2015 às 12:28)

Bom aguaceiro a temperatura já vai nos 10,5ºC

0,6mm foi o que rendeu este aguaceiro até agora


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2015 às 13:01)

Boas,

Malta já há tópico para FEVEREIRO! 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-fevereiro-2015.8130/

Bom domingo


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Fev 2015 às 17:06)

StormRic disse:


> reportagem incrível! Do melhor que já vi! O vídeo está um espectáculo e... olha, olha, que caminhos tão conhecidos destes pés só que nunca me deixei apanhar por uma granizada assim. De quatro TT é outra história.
> Bom som do vídeo!
> 
> Excelentes as fotos, grande qualidade! Tiveste que agarrar bem o tripé de certeza  mas ficaram boas, luz no ponto, estás mestre! Quanto aos lugares estou intrigado com a que dizes ser tirada do Monge, penso que deve ser o sítio que tem uma cruz memorial. E a do Cabeço do Vento só se tiveres saído da estrada pavimentada e enveredado pelo estradão de terra antes de chegar à Peninha, desce do estacionamento e passa por uma encruzilhada de quatro caminhos e dois entroncamentos, depois sobe um pouco e termina junto a um portão aberto, a perspectiva da foto parece realmente de lá (a ventania aí costuma ser uma loucura). Grandes vistas na Peninha apesar da "brisa" habitual, os pelo menos cinquenta e tal Km/h ou mais do costume. O principal problema é mesmo ficarmos sem sensibilidade nas mãos, que as luvas não resolvem. Bom registo no Magoito, como não há grande relevo e obstáculos o vento aí efectivamente mais constante. A sensação térmica mesmo com essas temperaturas é normalmente atroz.
> ...



Sim é esse memorial, como nas cartas militares é a referencia mais perto que tenho, o cabeço fica um pouco abaixo da Peninha, e desta vez o vento não estava diabólico,
vento sim a complicar e muito a fotografia, deveria ter usado um ISO mais alto para reduzir o tempo, mas acho que a qualidade da imagem assim sai beneficiada, realmente sensação de frio forte e não fui devidamente agasalhado e para quem esteve com quase 39º de febre nem tinha passado 3 dias , mas está a ser viciante.


----------

